# Hourglass Cosmetics



## Kuuipo (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone try anything from the brand Hourglass? ('ve only used a few lipsticks from them, they were very nice and creamy)


----------



## astronaut (Jan 24, 2008)

They look nice, but are really expensive.


----------



## Deena (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree that they are overpriced...I bought one of their lipglosses ( Extreme Sheen High Shine in Reflect) and it's great and everything( good staying power and almost no scent, which for me is a plus), but I still don't think it's worth the $ 31 CAD I paid for it...


----------



## katred (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey, thought I'd revive this thread, since it looks to have been abandoned for a while.

  	I know there was some discussion of the upcoming Ambient Lighting Powders and finally there's a review up of one of the (warmer) shades:

  	www.thenonblonde.com/2013/01/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder.html


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2013)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/the-ambient-lighting-powders-by-hourglass/  luminous light looks nice


----------



## katred (Jan 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-beauty-cat/the-ambient-lighting-powders-by-hourglass/ luminous light looks nice


  	I'm really interested in Mood Light as well. It's supposed to mimic a very soft type of lighting and it's a lavender tinged shade to brighten the complexion. I'm not sure how much difference there would be from one to another, but I think that's something you'd have to test in person- even swatches would be tricky since highlighting and finishing powders don't show up all that well on camera (and certainly don't look that different from one another).


----------



## Monsy (Jan 30, 2013)

you are right katred


----------



## makemeup44 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm so excited about these, I found some more reviews:

  	http://mybeautysample.com/2013/01/the-sample-new-hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in-radiant-light-ambient-powder-brush-review-swatches/ 

  	http://www.beauty-reflections.com/2013/01/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in.html

  	http://project-swatch.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-review-swatches-photos/


----------



## katred (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting these! The Project Swatch review has both of the ones I was most interested in... Can't wait to try them in person!!!


----------



## katred (Feb 4, 2013)

Here's a review of Luminous Light from The Beauty Look Book, with comparisons to other highlighters:

  	http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/02/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder.html


----------



## smokeyrose (Feb 5, 2013)

I keep hearing raves about their No.2 Foundation/Blush brush. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## katred (Feb 5, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> I keep hearing raves about their No.2 Foundation/Blush brush. Has anyone tried it?


  	I don't own it, but I've played with it in store. It's the most incredibly soft brush I think I've ever touched.


----------



## katred (Feb 9, 2013)

Some images and face charts from the makeup at La Perla's Fall show, all from Hourglass. There's something about the winsome 3/4 angle face in their charts that I find really cute. Although I really don't need another red, I think I'm falling in serious love with Icon...

  	http://www.painted-ladies.com/get-the-look-la-perla-fall-2013-presentation-by-hourglass-cosmetics/

  	EDIT: Review of Ethereal Light from the same site

  	http://www.painted-ladies.com/hourglass-cosmetics-ambient-lighting-powder-in-ethereal-light/


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 10, 2013)

I only have Illumine creme to powder duo in bronze light and love it ... it is my go to contour cream for special occasion. it is quite pigmented but blend like a charm and still look natural, it is light on the skin. I want to try their new face powder but that will need to wait till my credit card balance is under control!


----------



## katred (Feb 10, 2013)

First negative review that I've seen of the powders, with swatches of three of them: 

  	http://sasquatchswatch.blogspot.ca/2013/02/hourglass-diffused-dim-and-mood-ambient.html


----------



## danirn16 (Feb 10, 2013)

katred said:


> First negative review that I've seen of the powders, with swatches of three of them:
> 
> http://sasquatchswatch.blogspot.ca/2013/02/hourglass-diffused-dim-and-mood-ambient.html


  	I saw this review. I have Dim (NC20-25) and I love it. Going to buy the rest of the ambient powders at some point. Did you see this review:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/02/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder.html

  	I don't think these are meant to be applied heavily

  	edit: oops saw that you posted the lookbook review above...


----------



## deanfour (Feb 20, 2013)

I absolutely love the Dim lighting powder! I went to Sephora today and after swatching all of them except Ethreal, I choose Dim. I narrowed it down to Luminous and Dim and choose Dim because I can create the effect of Luminous by applying Nars Albatross with a light hand. You can see the glitter in Luminous so some may want to use it as a highlighter only. Radient light has gold undertones and very small specks of glitter. My completion by the way is MUFE 173/NC 45. I personally think Dim, Luminous, and Radiant light powders would look great on WOC!


----------



## califabulous (Feb 20, 2013)

I have only used their mineral veil primer. it's the best I've found for my oily skin. I think i looked at the foundation but didn't find a match at sephora.  I am very interested in this ambient lighting powder.  I just ordered the nars loose LRP to finish my make up...but I see this is also a finishing powder?  i"m thinking i will use this as a highlight. any idea on how these compare to the Givenchy Poudre Bonne Mine healthy glow powders?
 [h=1][/h]


----------



## katred (Feb 21, 2013)

deanfour said:


> I absolutely love the Dim lighting powder! I went to Sephora today and after swatching all of them except Ethreal, I choose Dim. I narrowed it down to Luminous and Dim and choose Dim because I can create the effect of Luminous by applying Nars Albatross with a light hand. You can see the glitter in Luminous so some may want to use it as a highlighter only. Radient light has gold undertones and very small specks of glitter. My completion by the way is MUFE 173/NC 45. I personally think Dim, Luminous, and Radiant light powders would look great on WOC!


  	I got to swatch these at Sephora the other day. I didn't have time to get the associate to try them on my skin, but the texture is amazing. I thought Ethereal felt a little drier than the others, but not bad. Radiant is a bit too deep and warm for me, but it actually might make a decent light bronzer on fair skin. On dark skin, I think it would be unbelievably beautiful.

  	Of the remaining four, I think I might want all of them. Diffused Light is a perfect all over brightening kind of shade. Even swiping it on with my fingers, I could see it livening up my complexion a little. Dim light surprised me, because I wasn't expecting it to be so beautiful. It has a pearly finish that I think would work as a highlighter, but it definitely has a bit of colour to it as well. Think it would be incredible on medium complexions and add just a little peachy flush to pale skin. Mood Light didn't look lavender to me at all- it looked like a warm pink and it was actually deep enough that I thought it would be more of a blush on my skin. It reminded me a little of Chanel's "Rose Ecrin" blush, but a bit warmer. I'd like to get a look at it under different lighting, though, because I'm not sure that the Sephora where I saw these is always the best for gauging accuracy.

  	I should have a little more time after work today and I'm planning on bringing at least one home with me for further testing.


----------



## katred (Feb 24, 2013)

OK, despite the fact that it wasn't as lavender as I wanted, I did end up picking up Mood Light. I can make it work as a blush or subtle highlighter and it excels at both. The powder feels gorgeous and it does really play with how the light looks on your skin. Although I call it a highlighter, Mood Light doesn't work the way most highlighters do. It doesn't brighten, but rather softens. Makes me feel like I'm constantly just out of focus enough to hide pores and small flaws on the skin. 

  	It's a real bugger to photograph, but the effect is noticeable in person. It's just always going to be more of a subtle thing. Definitely going back for more.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 27, 2013)

I got a Visa gift card today and of course I immediately started looking up new cosmetics to try (why would I buy anything else with it?  lol).  I originally thought I might get the new NARS Translucent powder, since many people have fallen in love with it, but these are definitely catching my attention a lot more.  I feel like I need to check them out in store first to see which one I want to get though.  The different reviews I've read have me going back and forth over which one will be best for my skin to give me a bit of a glow.  I'm leaning toward either Diffused or Dim.  I'm NC20/25, but I lean a bit more neutral than yellow.


----------



## katred (Feb 28, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> I got a Visa gift card today and of course I immediately started looking up new cosmetics to try (why would I buy anything else with it?  lol).  I originally thought I might get the new NARS Translucent powder, since many people have fallen in love with it, but these are definitely catching my attention a lot more.  I feel like I need to check them out in store first to see which one I want to get though.  The different reviews I've read have me going back and forth over which one will be best for my skin to give me a bit of a glow.  I'm leaning toward either Diffused or Dim.  I'm NC20/25, but I lean a bit more neutral than yellow.


  	I think that you could wear either of them, honestly. Diffused would be brighter and Dim has more shimmer, but would probably be very natural on you. I'm wearing Mood Light again today, as a blush and lightly over the other points on my face. Love it.


----------



## danirn16 (Feb 28, 2013)

I really like these a lot. My expectation was what the product says it does...recreate different types of lighting on the skin. I didn't expect to become an airbrushed supermodel but I love how Dim blurs my lines/pores meanwhile Luminous gives a very soft sheer shimmer (no glitter). I am planning on picking up Radiant next. When I first swatched it I thought no way it's too glittery/pigmented but when sheered out it was really beautiful : )


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 28, 2013)

katred said:


> I think that you could wear either of them, honestly. Diffused would be brighter and Dim has more shimmer, but would probably be very natural on you. I'm wearing Mood Light again today, as a blush and lightly over the other points on my face. Love it.


  	Thanks for your advice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I ended up going to Sephora today and trying Diffused on one side of my face and Dim on the other side.  Dim gave me more of a healthy, natural glow than Diffused, although Diffused was very nice as well for that blurring effect.  I ended up buying Dim in store and ordering Luminous online.  I will try not to cave in and get Diffused too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides, when hubby looked at each side of my face, he said one side was kind of blinding in the light.  It was the Diffused side, lol.  So your comment that Diffused would be "brighter" was right on the money!


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 28, 2013)

These powders are so addictive.  I have bought 3 in the past week.  Luminous, dim, and mood light.  So far I love luminous, and I have only tried mood light as a highlighter.  I will try Dim tomorrow.  So far I love them.  I almost bought the HG brush too, but I decided to keep using the Mac 138.  What brush have you all been using?


----------



## danirn16 (Feb 28, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> These powders are so addictive. I have bought 3 in the past week. Luminous, dim, and mood light. So far I love luminous, and I have only tried mood light as a highlighter. I will try Dim tomorrow. So far I love them. I almost bought the HG brush too, but I decided to keep using the Mac 138. What brush have you all been using?


  	Lol at the addictive part...I've been using MAC face brush and RT brush but think I want the HG brush too because I don't know how to apply properly with the blush/face brushes I have now. I use the 187 to apply a sheer wash of Luminous all over.  I use the RT face brush to buff in the Dim powder.


----------



## katred (Mar 1, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> These powders are so addictive. I have bought 3 in the past week. Luminous, dim, and mood light. So far I love luminous, and I have only tried mood light as a highlighter. I will try Dim tomorrow. So far I love them. I almost bought the HG brush too, but I decided to keep using the Mac 138. What brush have you all been using?


  	I'm really liking Luminous as a combination blush and all-over powder. I've been using my Mac 150 to apply it, since it picks up enough to give me colour on the cheeks, but also lets me blend it out easily over areas where I don't want colour.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 4, 2013)

I love these powders! So far I have 3... (for reference I am around an NW15-20 ( I don't wear MAC) or Urban Decay Naked Skin #3)

  	Diffused which is a pale yellow color which works to even out my skin tone, cover redness and generally make my skin look brighter.

  	Dim which is a beige-ish color and while that may not sound very appealing it works wonders to warm up my skin and blur imperfections. Much more natural looking than any bronzer I've ever tried to add some warmth to the skin.

  	Luminous is a highlighter (at least for me), the sheen is very subtle but could be built up. I couldn't wear it as a blush as it doesn't impart much color but it might work for some very pale skin tones.

  	The quality of the powders is excellent. I highly recommend these.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm on the love train for these too!!  I started out with Ethereal and Mood, and just ordered Dim the other day - I use my MUFE HD powder brush to apply Mood as an all-over color - it just warms me up without muddying me up the way a bronzer sometimes does on me.  I adore these!!  I hope they are perm - I might have to back up Mood - I use it every day.  I love that the powder is not perceptible on the skin, but the color it gives is just amazing for my complexion.  A terrific product!

  	I want to see how Luminous looks on me next.....


----------



## katred (Mar 6, 2013)

Shypo, how do you like Ethereal? I wasn't sure about that one. I'm definitely planning on gett Dim, Diffused and Luminous (Radiant is too dark), but I wasn't sure if Ethereal was distinct enough to warrant the purchase.

  	FYI- All these are permanent as far as I'm aware, so no need to rush and back them up.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 7, 2013)

TBH, I haven't used Ethereal yet so I can't say (I just love Mood so much I haven't even opened Ethereal except to look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)......if I use it in the next couple of days I'll get back to you.  And I was wrong about the 3rd one I ordered - it wasn't Dim, it was Luminous.....wow, what a beautiful powder!!  I'm wearing it today and I'm just smitten!  I went online to Sephora and ordered Diffused. 

  	So glad they're perm!


----------



## shazzy22 (Apr 7, 2013)

So after playing around with the product in Sephora I ended up getting luminous light in the hourglass ambient powder. So far so good. i will be going back to get the radiant color durning the VIB sale.


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2013)

I picked up Diffused to keep Mood Light company. Diffused is better all over my face, although Mood (which I had incorrectly called Luminous) gives me a very healthy look, like I've spent the day by the seashore. Diffused really does remind me of an early morning ray of sunshine on my face, because it's a bright highlighter, but it has that slightly yellow cast to it that warms it up.

  	I tried Dim and Luminous on my cheeks in store the other day and I think that Dim will be my next purchase. Luminous has more of a bronzing effect on my skin, but I'll bet later in the summer it'll look great!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to Sephora's sale this week, I ordered my third ambient lighting powder: Diffused.  Can't wait to receive my package!!


----------



## katred (Apr 12, 2013)

I went to pick up Dim, but they were sold out. Anyway, I'm sure I'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 13, 2013)

katred said:


> I went to pick up Dim, but they were sold out. Anyway, I'm sure I'll get it sooner or later.


  	Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## danirn16 (Apr 13, 2013)

A lot of people on make up alley hated these but I love them. Dim brightens/warms up my skin so well and Luminous adds such a pretty sheen. Still need to go pick up a couple more!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 13, 2013)

danirn16 said:


> A lot of people on make up alley hated these but I love them. Dim brightens/warms up my skin so well and Luminous adds such a pretty sheen. Still need to go pick up a couple more!








  Dim and Luminous are the two I already have!


----------



## katred (Apr 22, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> Gotta catch 'em all!


  	Exactly! Chalk up a successful hunt. I went to the Sephora closest to my office and they had Dim. Love this one as well. It's a great option for people who want a glow-y complexion but aren't interested in a bronzer (or who want a lighter/ pinker tone to complement a deeper bronzer on the cheeks). Next on the list: Luminous Light.

  	Ethereal would be a super-obvious choice for me, but I have the feeling it would be extremely similar to Bobbi Brown's Porcelain Pearl, which I bought this Spring. I'll probably grab Ethereal as a replacement when that one starts to run low.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 22, 2013)

I have only tried Louminous at sephora and loved it but they were sold out.


----------



## katred (Apr 22, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I have only tried Louminous at sephora and loved it but they were sold out.


	They seem to keep limited stock on hand. I know that mine has sold out of Dim twice and Diffused once, but it usually reappears pretty quickly... I'm guessing an order must be coming in soon, since the Sephora web site is sold out of almost all the colours.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 22, 2013)

of course they are sold out now that we could use 15% off


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 22, 2013)

I ordered Diffused Light during the Sephora sale.  I have to say that it's stunning.  A lot of the photos make it look pretty yellow.  If you're truly Casper, you'll  totally appreciate how well this works on pale skin.  I'm talking about the nearly impossible pale skin to match a foundation to.  It's more of a  pale white glow without a harsh yellow.  I wish they  would make a foundation or BB cream this tone.


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 22, 2013)

katred said:


> They seem to keep limited stock on hand. I know that mine has sold out of Dim twice and Diffused once, but it usually reappears pretty quickly... I'm guessing an order must be coming in soon, since the Sephora web site is sold out of almost all the colours.


  	When I bought my first ambient powder, I wanted two of them (Luminous and Dim) but they were sold out of one, so I ordered it online.  Waited until the 15% off to order my third one (Diffused) which btw I am in love with.  It's my new favorite powder for all-over my face


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 26, 2013)

I'm new to this brand and unfortunately it's not available in the Netherlands, but I'm thinking about getting a cp. The Ambient Light powders sound amazing! I want to try one, but I'm not sure which one I should get first, Mood, Ethereal or Dim? I'm also interested in the Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation, but I'm wondering which colour would be best and if they would have something light enough for me. Would anyone be able to post a comparison swatch picture between NC15 or MUFE Matte Velvet+ in #20 and one or some of the lightest shades?


----------



## katred (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm new to this brand and unfortunately it's not available in the Netherlands, but I'm thinking about getting a cp. *The Ambient Light powders sound amazing! I want to try one, but I'm not sure which one I should get first, Mood, Ethereal or Dim?* I'm also interested in the Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation, but I'm wondering which colour would be best and if they would have something light enough for me. Would anyone be able to post a comparison swatch picture between NC15 or MUFE Matte Velvet+ in #20 and one or some of the lightest shades?


  	If you want a straightforward highlighter, ethereal. If you want something for a healthy glow that's a bit short of a bronzer, Mood or Dim. Dim is a little more golden-toned, while Mood is neutral pink toned. Mood is a bit similar to Chanel's Joues Contraste in Rose Ecrin, and could probably function as a very light-natural blush. Dim doesn't look like a bronzer on me, but it definitely has some warmth to it. It's ideal for someone who has a more delicate skin tone and who can look muddied by bronzers.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

katred said:


> If you want a straightforward highlighter, ethereal. If you want something for a healthy glow that's a bit short of a bronzer, Mood or Dim. Dim is a little more golden-toned, while Mood is neutral pink toned. Mood is a bit similar to Chanel's Joues Contraste in Rose Ecrin, and could probably function as a very light-natural blush. Dim doesn't look like a bronzer on me, but it definitely has some warmth to it. It's ideal for someone who has a more delicate skin tone and who can look muddied by bronzers.


  	Thanks! You make them all sound good and I still can't chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking Mood could be a blush, Ethereal a highlight and Dim more of an allover powder, but I just don't know with which function the effect of these would be complimented the best.


----------



## ChosenOne (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! You make them all sound good and I still can't chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Have you come across this video?   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsfnGUGba4

  	I found it super helpful when I was trying to decide which one I wanted.  Of course, now I have three of them...but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm new to this brand and unfortunately it's not available in the Netherlands, but I'm thinking about getting a cp. The Ambient Light powders sound amazing! I want to try one, but I'm not sure which one I should get first, Mood, Ethereal or Dim? I'm also interested in the Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation, but I'm wondering which colour would be best and if they would have something light enough for me. Would anyone be able to post a comparison swatch picture between NC15 or MUFE Matte Velvet+ in #20 and one or some of the lightest shades?


  	Hi Pinkdollface,

  	I have the swatches for you!

  	Please excuse my scribble!  If you look at the photographs with the writing facing the proper way, the upper left is Make Up For Ever Matte Velvet+ in #20. The upper right is Hourglass in Pearl.  The lower left is Porcelain.  The lower right is Vanilla.















  	IMHO, I think Pearl would be the best match.  Porcelain is too yellow & Vanilla has too much pink. 

  	I hope that helps!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 29, 2013)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Hi Pinkdollface,
> 
> I have the swatches for you!
> 
> ...


  	This is perfect! Thanks so so much! Porcelain is definitely too yellow. It seems like Pearl is a touch darker than MUFE 20, but I'm going for it. If it doesn't work I think I can get Vanilla and mix the two to get a perfect shade, because Vanilla is a hint lighter, but too pink on its own.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (May 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Yes thanks I saw it and of course it also enabled me to get more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yep, that should work out fine!


----------



## katred (May 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! You make them all sound good and I still can't chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Not to make things worse, but with your complexion, you should also consider Diffused Light. It really does look like your face is bathed in morning rays of sun and it's probably my very favourite. It's bright enough to be a highlighter, but it's got just a little yellow to it. As contradictory as it seems, I'd call it a very light cool yellow.

  	Lucky for us they're permanent. I'm holding off getting Luminous Light until later in the summer, when I have what I like to call "a tan" (makes me about Mac NC20). I think it will look nice then.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 1, 2013)

katred said:


> Not to make things worse, but with your complexion, you should also consider Diffused Light. It really does look like your face is bathed in morning rays of sun and it's probably my very favourite. It's bright enough to be a highlighter, but it's got just a little yellow to it. As contradictory as it seems, I'd call it a very light cool yellow.
> Lucky for us they're permanent. I'm holding off getting Luminous Light until later in the summer, when I have what I like to call "a tan" (makes me about Mac NC20). I think it will look nice then.


  	Ow wait I think I confused Ethereal Light and Diffused Light. I understood that one has a bit of yellow and the other is whiter. I was interested in the yellowtoned one, so I guess Diffused Light. Should I get Diffused Light the first time or Dim Light? I'm quite sure I'll go for Mood Light too.


----------



## katred (Jun 2, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ow wait I think I confused Ethereal Light and Diffused Light. I understood that one has a bit of yellow and the other is whiter. I was interested in the yellowtoned one, so I guess Diffused Light. Should I get Diffused Light the first time or Dim Light? I'm quite sure I'll go for Mood Light too.


  	Diffused Light is my favourite and, I think, the most unique, because of that kiss of yellow.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 3, 2013)

katred said:


> Diffused Light is my favourite and, I think, the most unique, because of that kiss of yellow.


  	Thanks it sounds gorgeous! I'll go with Mood Light and Diffused Light then


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm interested in these, but not sure which colour would be best for me. I'm extremely pale, but with serious redness from acne and scarring. I'm not looking to 'warm' up my complexion. Just look glowy and hide flaws. Any suggestions?


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2013)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> I'm interested in these, but not sure which colour would be best for me. I'm extremely pale, but with serious redness from acne and scarring. I'm not looking to 'warm' up my complexion. Just look glowy and hide flaws. Any suggestions?


  	I would try either Ethereal or Diffused. Both will brighten but won't add a lot of warmth.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 6, 2013)

OK... I want in on this!  HeeHee Any recs for the Ambient Powders for NC30/35!?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 6, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> OK... I want in on this!  HeeHee Any recs for the Ambient Powders for NC30/35!?  Thanks in advance!


  	Depends on the effect you're going for!  If you want something for the entire face, I would probably go with Dim Light.  It'll give your skin that soft-focused look that other powders can also give, but with a bit of warmth I haven't seen from other products.  If you want a highlight, go with Luminous for a light champagne/hint of silver glow, or get Radiant if you want more of a sun-kissed golden look.  All are beautiful choices!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 6, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> If you want to tone down the redness, I would definitely suggest Diffused Light!
> 
> 
> Depends on the effect you're going for!  If you want something for the entire face, I would probably go with Dim Light.  It'll give your skin that soft-focused look that other powders can also give, but with a bit of warmth I haven't seen from other products.  If you want a highlight, go with Luminous for a light champagne/hint of silver glow, or get Radiant if you want more of a sun-kissed golden look.  All are beautiful choices!


  	Luminous & Dim were the ones I had narrowed it down to in my mind... just wanted to hear if I was on the right track.  Your post confirms it!  I think I'll start with one or both of those.  Thanks so much!


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 6, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Luminous & Dim were the ones I had narrowed it down to in my mind... just wanted to hear if I was on the right track.  Your post confirms it!  I think I'll start with one or both of those.  Thanks so much!


  	No problem!!  Do please tell us what you think of them (because I have a feeling you'll go for both, lol) once you've gotten them... I really think you'll be in love!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 6, 2013)

ChosenOne said:


> No problem!!  Do please tell us what you think of them (because I have a feeling you'll go for both, lol) once you've gotten them... I really think you'll be in love!


  	I'll probably "try" to hold out until a Sephora sale roles around... unless I fall into the store by "accident" and can't help but "need" them on the spot!  LOL I'm trying to spend a little more time with all my new goodies that have piled up!  SOOOOO much untouched!  I got the new Nars Reflecting Powder and have a TON of highlighters... so I will try and hold out for a sale. But they are on my wishlist now, and I will let you know when I grab one... or two... or three!  Heehee Thanks again for the help ChosenOne!


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Luminous & Dim were the ones I had narrowed it down to in my mind... just wanted to hear if I was on the right track.  Your post confirms it!  I think I'll start with one or both of those.  Thanks so much!


  	If you need any further validation, I think those would both work very well on you. Dim would be more subtle, but I think it would be absolutely gorgeous against your skin tone and would give you a very glowy look overall. Luminous would be just a tiny bit deeper, enough to make you look sunkissed but not bronzed.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 7, 2013)

katred said:


> If you need any further validation, I think those would both work very well on you. Dim would be more subtle, but I think it would be absolutely gorgeous against your skin tone and would give you a very glowy look overall. Luminous would be just a tiny bit deeper, enough to make you look sunkissed but not bronzed.


  	Well that seals the deal!  Katred and ChosenOne APPROVED is enough for me! Thanks so much!!


----------



## califabulous (Jun 12, 2013)

I am have oily/combo skin and I don't want this product to make me look more oily. Also am 12 in MUFE f&body, btwn nc45/nc50 and nars Macao. I looked at dim and diffused and diffused seemed to have a bit more sparkle. I'm mainly looking for the soft focus finish and to use for touch ups after blotting. Does anyone think this is worth the splurge or should I just stick to my nars LRP? Or go with luminous as a go to Cheek highlight (you know, if I just have to have it)?  Lol TIA. !!


----------



## califabulous (Jun 12, 2013)

Omg... I already posted in this thread! Lol still trying to talk myself out of getting this powder SMH


----------



## katred (Jun 12, 2013)

I think either Dim or Diffused would look lovely on you. Diffused would definitely brighten your features. It isn't a heavy enough powder that it would be ashy, but it would definitely give a lightness to your face overall. Personally, I think that Dim would be absolutely gorgeous on your skin, especially for summer. It would bring out the warmth and make you look glowy and healthy. Either way, I'd say that these two shades are the most versatile and you'd be safe/ happy with either...


----------



## Teger (Jun 20, 2013)

Bought their retractable kabuki and love it. Great with chanel bronze universal/bronzing makeup base. Doesn't shed and exceptionally soft.

  	Also tried their Immaculate liquid to powder foundation in Pearl. It's okay. The finish is (surprise) very powdery, which will be good for this hot hot heat... but on an everyday basis I like to glow and the finish does make you look a little lifeless imho. Will have to try fix+'ing it.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> OK... I want in on this!  HeeHee Any recs for the Ambient Powders for NC30/35!?  Thanks in advance!


  I have 4 of these now...oops lol... And I'm the same shade range... So here's my little breakdown  Luminous: I wouldn't say this gives my coloring (NC30/35) a lot of color ... It more gives my face a really healthy glow. I tend to use this all over because I have more dry skin so this really makes my face look Healthy...I've seen others use it specifically as a more natural highlight/glow on certain parts of their face  Radiant: this is probably my favorite... This definitely gives my face a sunkissed glow...I lurvve it... I use it around my forehead, cheeks, and nose and its beautifullllll  Ethereal: I actually use this a lot under my eye area.... It basically just makes my under eyes really soft and gives them a really angelic look lol...if that makes sense...I tend to use this also in the center of my face to just soften and create an all over glow...  Mood: this one is a little tricky... It's essentially a blush with two layers....used really delicately,.. I can use this on the highpoints of my cheeks to bring a little life to my face. I have quite an olive complexion so this helps to brighten my face, as it can sometimes look a bit sallow. I definitely wouldn't use this one all over my face because it has quite a bit of color and would just make my whole face look pink. I think deeper skin tones could use this all over their face to really brighten up their complexion.


----------



## powderprincess (Jun 20, 2013)

I finally picked up diffused light and so far I love it.  It seems like it will be the most versatile for NC25.  I have luminous and mood light that I haven't been wearing often enough.  Love the packaging too.


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 20, 2013)

I just bought Dim and so far I love it. I plan on using it tomorrow and see how it holds up during the work day.  I'm NC 30/35, Vitalumiere 40 Beige, and this is the perfect finishing powder. It blurs my lines and imperfections. Hope this works out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 20, 2013)

katred said:


> I think either Dim or Diffused would look lovely on you. Diffused would definitely brighten your features. It isn't a heavy enough powder that it would be ashy, but it would definitely give a lightness to your face overall. Personally, I think that Dim would be absolutely gorgeous on your skin, especially for summer. It would bring out the warmth and make you look glowy and healthy. Either way, I'd say that these two shades are the most versatile and you'd be safe/ happy with either...


  	I have been looking up swatches for months-Dim is definitely one that I am getting. which seems to look great on most especially if they don't over do it! A friend of mine is wanting these too(finally) so we are trying to decide what would be best for asian nc35 skintone. She wants both Dim and Radiant, will those work?


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Have you bought any of them yet? Dim seems to be the go to brown girl friendly of the bunch.   I have been looking up swatches for months-Dim is definitely one that I am getting. which seems to look great on most especially if they don't over do it! A friend of mine is wanting these too(finally) so we are trying to decide what would be best for asian nc35 skintone. She wants both Dim and Radiant, will those work?


  I'm NC35 and olive and I loveeeeeeeee radiant. I want to pick up dim as my last one. I will then literally own 5 of 6. The only one I don't want is the peachy one... Peachy and olive... No thanks hahah


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 20, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I'm NC35 and olive and I loveeeeeeeee radiant. I want to pick up dim as my last one. I will then literally own 5 of 6. The only one I don't want is the peachy one... Peachy and olive... No thanks hahah


  	Ha! I will tell her that, thanks!!


----------



## danirn16 (Jun 20, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Mood: this one is a little tricky... It's essentially a blush with two layers....used really delicately,.. I can use this on the highpoints of my cheeks to bring a little life to my face. I have quite an olive complexion so this helps to brighten my face, as it can sometimes look a bit sallow. I definitely wouldn't use this one all over my face because it has quite a bit of color and would just make my whole face look pink. I think deeper skin tones could use this all over their face to really brighten up their complexion.


  	Thanks for the great descriptions.  I own Dim and Luminous and LOVE them!!!  I've already have a dip in Dim. I'm NC20-25 and it brings the best warmth (not orange) color to my skin. I only apply it to my forehead and cheekbones/hollow area of my cheeks.  Luminous is one of the prettiest, most natural highlighters I have ever tried.  I've been wanting Radiant for so long but need to use up some of my current bronzers before I can justify it!


----------



## brittbby (Jun 20, 2013)

danirn16 said:


> Thanks for the great descriptions.  I own Dim and Luminous and LOVE them!!!  I've already have a dip in Dim. I'm NC20-25 and it brings the best warmth (not orange) color to my skin. I only apply it to my forehead and cheekbones/hollow area of my cheeks.  Luminous is one of the prettiest, most natural highlighters I have ever tried.  I've been wanting Radiant for so long but need to use up some of my current bronzers before I can justify it!


  You'll love it! These were my first hourglass products and now I'm obsessed with them...


----------



## katred (Jun 23, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Have you bought any of them yet? Dim seems to be the go to brown girl friendly of the bunch.
> 
> 
> I have been looking up swatches for months-Dim is definitely one that I am getting. which seems to look great on most especially if they don't over do it! A friend of mine is wanting these too(finally) so we are trying to decide what would be best for asian nc35 skintone. She wants both Dim and Radiant, will those work?


  	Yes, I think that both of those would look good. Radiant will give more of a sun-kissed look whereas Dim will be a subtle glow. I think that Dim is versatile enough to work on a wide variety of skin tones, which is probably why it seems to be the most popular shade (at least at my Sephoras).


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 26, 2013)

they are really nice powder but some how it makes my pores look large. does anyone have the same problem? i'm not sure if i want to keep them. i'm thinking to return it. i have it in 3 shade- mood, luminous, and diffused. i do see the glow but i don't like how my pores are more noticeable.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 26, 2013)

sunshine817 said:


> they are really nice powder but some how it makes my pores look large. does anyone have the same problem? i'm not sure if i want to keep them. i'm thinking to return it. i have it in 3 shade- mood, luminous, and diffused. i do see the glow but i don't like how my pores are more noticeable.


  Wow that's surprising to hear. I could see luminous doing that possibly because it has a glowing effect but honestly that hasn't happened to me. Quite the opposite actually, they seem the blur pores and imperfections. If you don't like them, I would definitely try selling them or returning them considering the cost!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 26, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katred* 



 		 			Yes, I think that both of those would look good. Radiant will give more of a sun-kissed look whereas Dim will be a subtle glow. I think that Dim is versatile enough to work on a wide variety of skin tones, which is probably why it seems to be the most popular shade (at least at my Sephoras).  



  	Okie dokie! I told her this but now she's already wanting all of them but Mood! Dustin Hunter's blog/video helped out for sure!


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Okie dokie! I told her this but now she's already wanting all of them but Mood! Dustin Hunter's blog/video helped out for sure!


 
  	Heh heh, they are addictive, she should beware. I have my eyes on Luminous next, which is really about as dark as I can go, even when tanned. I'll grab Ethereal eventually as well, but I just have more white highlighters than I need right at the moment.


----------



## brittbby (Jun 27, 2013)

katred said:


> :agree:  I actually find they reduce my pores as well, but if you find the opposite, then there's no point in hanging on to something that you don't like. The only advice I would give is to try to buff them a bit after application, which might help, but you shouldn't feel obliged to hang onto something expensive that doesn't work for you.     Heh heh, they are addictive, she should beware. I have my eyes on Luminous next, which is really about as dark as I can go, even when tanned. I'll grab Ethereal eventually as well, but I just have more white highlighters than I need right at the moment.


  These suck you in. I had four before I knew it. Lol... Hugh. One more and I'm done... Ill only have almost all the collection....


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 28, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Mood: this one is a little tricky... It's essentially a blush with two layers....used really delicately,.. I can use this on the highpoints of my cheeks to bring a little life to my face. I have quite an olive complexion so this helps to brighten my face, as it can sometimes look a bit sallow. I definitely wouldn't use this one all over my face because it has quite a bit of color and would just make my whole face look pink. I think deeper skin tones could use this all over their face to really brighten up their complexion.


  	Thanks for the awesome feedback sweetie.... I think I'm going to start with Dim & Luminous. Dim for an all over powder and Luminous for a highlight. 
  	Then Radiant and Mood will be #'s 3 & 4 on my list. Radiant sounds like more of a bronzer-type color for us. And I just got 2 BU's of my fav bronzer, MAC Sun Dipped. So I'm set for bronzer-ish colors for now... but will get Radiant soon (after my initial 2) just off your "GLOWING" recommendation! HeeHee (pun intended)


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 28, 2013)

brittbby said:


> These suck you in. I had four before I knew it. Lol... Hugh. One more and I'm done... Ill only have almost all the collection....


  	I was afraid of this!


----------



## danirn16 (Jun 28, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Thanks for the awesome feedback sweetie.... I think I'm going to start with Dim & Luminous. Dim for an all over powder and Luminous for a highlight.
> Then Radiant and Mood will be #'s 3 & 4 on my list. Radiant sounds like more of a bronzer-type color for us. And I just got 2 BU's of my fav bronzer, MAC Sun Dipped. So I'm set for bronzer-ish colors for now... but will get Radiant soon (after my initial 2) just off your "GLOWING" recommendation! HeeHee (pun intended)


  	I am NC20-25 and I have the two you chose.  My only recommendation is to start by applying Dim lightly across the forehead and to the cheeks as if you were applying blush/contour.  You can build up and/or blend from there.  I find it I use it all over it changes the color of my foundation. I'm so excited when people get these. I love them!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jun 28, 2013)

danirn16 said:


> I am NC20-25 and I have the two you chose.  My only recommendation is to start by applying Dim lightly across the forehead and to the cheeks as if you were applying blush/contour.  You can build up and/or blend from there.  I find it I use it all over it changes the color of my foundation. I'm so excited when people get these. I love them!!!


  	Great tip!! Thanks! VERY helpful sweetie!


----------



## califabulous (Jul 8, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Have you bought any of them yet? Dim seems to be the go to brown girl friendly of the bunch.
> 
> 
> I have been looking up swatches for months-Dim is definitely one that I am getting. which seems to look great on most especially if they don't over do it! A friend of mine is wanting these too(finally) so we are trying to decide what would be best for asian nc35 skintone. She wants both Dim and Radiant, will those work?


  	I finally picked up DIM.  Just got it last week.  I don't know what it's doing but I like. it.  I have been trying to 'capture it" on camera but can't seem to see it well.  I do feel like it blurs and brightens....which is awesome.  But my oil is out of control so not sure if it's best for my skin. I'm definitely checking for increased pore visibility. I just have to try some different combos in terms of primers/moisturizers as I have been wearing it alone sans foundation but with blush and contour....


----------



## katred (Jul 9, 2013)

Made a rare "impulse" purchase today- actually not much of an impulse at all, since I've been wanting it for a while, but I got Hourglass "Nocturnal" lipstick. More of a Fall colour, but also the kind of shade I tend to wear a lot. I can see this one getting tons of use.


----------



## katred (Jul 23, 2013)

This Fall, Hourglass brings us... nude lip pencils.

  	http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/07/hourglass-femme-nude-lip-stylo-for-fall-2013.html

  	Nude lips can turn corpse-y on me in a hurry and I'm not in love with pencil lipsticks as a rule (other than Nars Satin ones), but I think that these will suit a lot of people.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

katred said:


> This Fall, Hourglass brings us... nude lip pencils.
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/07/hourglass-femme-nude-lip-stylo-for-fall-2013.html
> 
> Nude lips can turn corpse-y on me in a hurry and I'm not in love with pencil lipsticks as a rule (other than Nars Satin ones), but I think that these will suit a lot of people.


  	Thanks for sharing Katred, the pencils look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In my country they don't sell Hourglass, but i'm going to London the second weekend of september. Definitely gonna check these pencils out, and the Ambient Lighting Powders too of course. Any other Hourglass products you feel are worth checking out? Thanks in advance


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2013)

I received my first Houglass goodie today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The Ambient Powder in Mood Light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cannot wait to play with it.So far I have only swatched it on my arm and it feels and looks gorgeous!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received my first Houglass goodie today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm considering Mood Light as well, along with Diffused Light and Dim Light, still need to choose.
  	Please let me know what you think of the powder once you've tried it out


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you, Liz!

  	I still have Ethereal Light on my list and will get this one soon.


Liz2012 said:


> Nice, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Debbs (Jul 28, 2013)

In most cases, I do stick to one brand (Mac) with a very and I mean very few variations when it comes to mascaras and brow products.  I have been attempting to find the perfect brow pencil since they changed the Anastasia formula on the one I used to use. I have Mac's Deep Dark Brunette Fluidline and just used up my Spike pencil which I have had forever. I decided to go to Sephora to see what else I could find that is simple to use but really accentuate my brows. My technique still have a lot of areas of improvement. I ended up getting the Hourglass Arch Brow Sculping Pencil. It is a bit pricey ($32) I think compared to everything else that I have tried. I am very satisfied with the results  even though I hate the price. Has anyone else tried this pencil? It also has a brush on one end. The package is very shiny,nice and well put together. I think I would defintely get it again as it does make a major difference! I alternate using it with other products to ensure that it will last me for a long time.


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2013)

I used Mood Light and loveeeeeeeee it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It feels so nice on the skin and the glow is divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The glow is "there" but it is not too much....just the right amount!

	I am definitely getting Ethereal Light too!!!


----------



## CarlaSouza (Jul 28, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody can help me. I am super interessed in buying Hourglass Immaculate Liquid Powder foundation but Ill have to do it online and that wont allowed me to return if the color is wrong so does anybody know a good color match to someone who wears Guerlain Lingirie de Peau in 3 ?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## brittbby (Jul 28, 2013)

Debbs said:


> In most cases, I do stick to one brand (Mac) with a very and I mean very few variations when it comes to mascaras and brow products. I have been attempting to find the perfect brow pencil since they changed the Anastasia formula on the one I used to use. I have Mac's Deep Dark Brunette Fluidline and just used up my Spike pencil which I have had forever. I decided to go to Sephora to see what else I could find that is simple to use but really accentuate my brows. My technique still have a lot of areas of improvement. I ended up getting the Hourglass Arch Brow Sculping Pencil. It is a bit pricey ($32) I think compared to everything else that I have tried. I am very satisfied with the results even though I hate the price. Has anyone else tried this pencil? It also has a brush on one end. The package is very shiny,nice and well put together. I think I would defintely get it again as it does make a major difference! I alternate using it with other products to ensure that it will last me for a long time.


  Yes! I love their brow pencil! It's so travel friendly and gives such a natural brow look!


----------



## katred (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's a first review of the Nude pencils... Good points, but I still don't know if I'm sold on the whole nude lip thing.

  	http://www.thenonblonde.com/2013/07/hourglass-femme-nude-lip-stylo-nude-no-6.html#.UflnBayO5hs


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm glad you like it so much!  Think i will check out Diffused Light and Mood Light first then. I kinda want Dim as well, but that one can wait.
  	i have a question tho, what brush did you use with the powder?


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

I have used several brushes so far....MAC 136,150 and 134.And I think that 136 is my fave out of these 3.
  	But I still want to play with other brushes as well.


Liz2012 said:


> I'm glad you like it so much!  Think i will check out Diffused Light and Mood Light first then. I kinda want Dim as well, but that one can wait.
> i have a question tho, what brush did you use with the powder?


----------



## katred (Aug 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> I have used several brushes so far....MAC 136,150 and 134.And I think that 136 is my fave out of these 3.
> But I still want to play with other brushes as well.


	I habitually use my Mac 150, although I don't have either the 136 or the 134. (MACina- is it worth getting the 134 if I already have the 150? I'm kind of tempted, since I use highlighters and finishing powders more now, but I'm not certain.)

  	And in unrelated news... Karen from MUBB has swatches of the Nude lip pencils:

  	http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/hourglass-femme-nude-lip-stylos/


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

I think that you can' t compare these brushes....the 134 is softer and also bigger than the 150.
  	I love the 134 particularly for loose powders but did also try it for Mood Light.I' d say that the result is softer with
  	the 134 than using the 136 or the 150.


katred said:


> I habitually use my Mac 150, although I don't have either the 136 or the 134. (MACina-* is it worth getting the 134 if I already have the 150?* I'm kind of tempted, since I use highlighters and finishing powders more now, but I'm not certain.)
> And in unrelated news... Karen from MUBB has swatches of the Nude lip pencils:
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/hourglass-femme-nude-lip-stylos/


----------



## katred (Aug 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> I think that you can' t compare these brushes....the 134 is softer and also bigger than the 150.
> I love the 134 particularly for loose powders but did also try it for Mood Light.I' d say that the result is softer with
> the 134 than using the 136 or the 150.


  	Thanks for the comparison. I have a feeling I'll be bringing a 134 home eventually. 

  	I had sort of an Hourglass day today. I'd been wearing nude makeup all week, so I decided to crack out Raven lipstick. Such an awesome, powerful shade. I also wore my Diffused Light, which I think might be my favourite of the Ambient Lighting Powders.


----------



## cocotears (Sep 5, 2013)

has anyone tried the femme nude lip stylos? did you like them? were they worth the money? also, any suggestions on which one would look the best on nc45 skin?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2013)

cocotears said:


> has anyone tried the femme nude lip stylos? did you like them? were they worth the money? also, any suggestions on which one would look the best on nc45 skin?


  Me, me, me. I was too lazy to write a post before. I tracked them down and bought the last #6. I'm NC45 in Mac and I love the pencil. It's scent and taste free and the color is very natural and flattering. I'm actually interested in trying #5, but when I swatched them all I felt #6 was perfect for the nude look they intended.   Also, I want to rave about the brow pencil. It is the best. I'm saying goodbye to Anastasia. I loved Anastasia, but this Hourglass pencil is fantastic. The spoolie is actually soft and useful, the color of the pencil is perfect and I can get my brows together in two seconds.


----------



## cocotears (Sep 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> cocotears said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone tried the femme nude lip stylos? did you like them? were they worth the money? also, any suggestions on which one would look the best on nc45 skin?
> ...


  thanks! what was the finish like for you? also, does the tip wear down or is there a way you can sharpen it? if its not too much trouble, could you post some pics please? i'm really interested in trying one. sorry for all the questions!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2013)

cocotears said:


> thanks! what was the finish like for you? also, does the tip wear down or is there a way you can sharpen it? if its not too much trouble, could you post some pics please? i'm really interested in trying one. sorry for all the questions!


  It's kinda satin with a bit of sheen. There's no shimmer, but it's not matte. All you have to do is twist the bottom of the pencil. No need for a sharpener.   Here's a pic:


----------



## cocotears (Sep 5, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> cocotears said:
> 
> 
> > thanks! what was the finish like for you? also, does the tip wear down or is there a way you can sharpen it? if its not too much trouble, could you post some pics please? i'm really interested in trying one. sorry for all the questions!
> ...


  thanks for your help! it looks great on you! i'm definitely going to try and find it around me.


----------



## katred (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like we'll be getting an Ambient Lighting Palette either in the Spring or before:

  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/09/hourglass-cosmetics-polly-osmond-for.html

  I can't for certain, but the picture looks like it might be made up of existing shades. I'm curious to see. Those little powders have been among my most-used items of the year.


----------



## brittbby (Sep 18, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks like we'll be getting an Ambient Lighting Palette either in the Spring or before:  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/09/hourglass-cosmetics-polly-osmond-for.html  I can't for certain, but the picture looks like it might be made up of existing shades. I'm curious to see. Those little powders have been among my most-used items of the year.


   Ahhhh! That makes me very excited!!! It does look like luminous, mood, and radiant. I own 2 of the 3 and love them... But I'm a sucker for palettes, so I will definitely pick it up!


----------



## Baby1black (Sep 19, 2013)

​


katred said:


> Looks like we'll be getting an Ambient Lighting Palette either in the Spring or before:  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/09/hourglass-cosmetics-polly-osmond-for.html  I can't for certain, but the picture looks like it might be made up of existing shades. I'm curious to see. Those little powders have been among my most-used items of the year.


the palette looks awesome. Hope we see it soon.


----------



## Teger (Sep 19, 2013)

That palette is available for preorder at Barneys. It's $58. 

  Included is a new shade and two existing,
  NEW Incadescent Light
  An opalescent pearl powder that brightens the complexion with a celestial glow.
  Dim Light
A neutral peach beige powder that blurs imperfections.
Radiant Light
A sun-kissed golden beige powder that adds warmth.


----------



## MACina (Sep 19, 2013)

Teger said:


> That palette is available for preorder at Barneys. It's $58.
> 
> Included is a new shade and two existing,
> NEW Incadescent Light
> ...


  Thank you, Teger!

  I would love to have the new shade but have no need for the other 2.So it makes no sense for me to get the palette.

  Will Incadescent Light be available individually too?


----------



## admmgz (Sep 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Teger!  I would love to have the new shade but have no need for the other 2.So it makes no sense for me to get the palette.  Will Incadescent Light be available individually too?


  I sure hope they make it individually too! I have 5 out of 6 of them currently & I don't wanna have to buy the palette just for the brand new one


----------



## MACina (Sep 19, 2013)

admmgz said:


> I sure hope they make it individually too! I have 5 out of 6 of them currently &* I don't wanna have to buy the palette just for the brand new one*


 
  Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only have one so far and will get the second soon but I don' t want to pay for shades I can' t use


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2013)

That palette is a brilliant idea.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> That palette is a brilliant idea.


----------



## katred (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm wondering how the size of the palette compares to the size of the individual powders. The retail price doesn't seem to be that much higher, so I'm assuming that these must be a fair amount smaller. Then again, Hourglass normally doesn't skimp on the quantity of product they offer.


----------



## MACina (Sep 28, 2013)

Today I received Ethereal Light


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2013)

this palette is a great idea!


----------



## katred (Oct 1, 2013)

Monsy said:


> this palette is a great idea!


  I agree. I'm honestly thinking of getting it even though I have Dim already. I use it a lot and it's basically like buying a back-up before I need it. Radiant I'm not so sure about, but the powders can go on pretty lightly, so I can probably make it work. And Incandescent sounds like perfection.


----------



## MACina (Oct 1, 2013)

katred said:


> *How do you like it?* (I guess your emoticon sort of gives me an idea.) I'm forcing myself to hold off on that one until I've used up more of my Bobbi Brown Porcelain Pearl. They're very close and I can't justify having both. That said, I use Porcelain Pearl a startling amount...
> 
> I agree. I'm honestly thinking of getting it even though I have Dim already. I use it a lot and it's basically like buying a back-up before I need it. Radiant I'm not so sure about, but the powders can go on pretty lightly, so I can probably make it work. And Incandescent sounds like perfection.


  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have the BB powder too but I can never have too many powders


----------



## Monsy (Oct 4, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm wondering how the size of the palette compares to the size of the individual powders. The retail price doesn't seem to be that much higher, so I'm assuming that these must be a fair amount smaller. Then again, Hourglass normally doesn't skimp on the quantity of product they offer.


  each powder is 3.3g 
  full sized powder is 10g


----------



## cocotears (Oct 4, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks like we'll be getting an Ambient Lighting Palette either in the Spring or before:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/09/hourglass-cosmetics-polly-osmond-for.html
> 
> I can't for certain, but the picture looks like it might be made up of existing shades. I'm curious to see. Those little powders have been among my most-used items of the year.


  i wish i could afford this, it's between this and NARS one night stand for my big makeup palette christmas present. decisions, decisions.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 5, 2013)

katred said:


> Looks like we'll be getting an Ambient Lighting Palette either in the Spring or before:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/09/hourglass-cosmetics-polly-osmond-for.html
> 
> I can't for certain, but the picture looks like it might be made up of existing shades. I'm curious to see. Those little powders have been among my most-used items of the year.


  I saw Hourglass post this on FB and now it's at Sephora, I have been wanting to try them forever, I am hoping this is around in a couple weeks at sale time.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 5, 2013)

I really want that palette even though you get less bang for your buck :/


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 5, 2013)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I really want that palette even though you get less bang for your buck :/


  Me too...technically you get about the same amount as one full size(10g versus 3 x 3.3= 9.9g, I think my math is correct? I admit I am mathematically challenged hah), and since I want to try quite a few different ones I figure this is a good way to do that.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 5, 2013)

I just ordered the palette --- so excited -- glad I had put off buying my first one. 

  For those who have the ambient powders do you use the Hourglass brush? If not, which type of brush do you like.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just bought this palette too!! so excited!! can't wait to get it!


----------



## admmgz (Oct 5, 2013)

These freaking powders are amazing & addicting- I now have 6/6 perm powders and I absolutely adore each of them. So I checked out the new LE palette yesterday at the grand opening of the Millenia Sephora (Orlando, FL). I love Incandescent- it's beautiful but definitely has shimmer. I could see if someone had a heavy hand, they could end up looking like a Twilight vamp lol


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 5, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Me too...technically you get about the same amount as one full size(10g versus 3 x 3.3= 9.9g, I think my math is correct? I admit I am mathematically challenged hah), and since I want to try quite a few different ones I figure this is a good way to do that.


  Yes! I want to get it for the same reason!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 5, 2013)

The palette looks tempting! I do not own any ambient powders yet. Would the powders in the palette work for my nc20-25 skin?


----------



## brittbby (Oct 5, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> The palette looks tempting! I do not own any ambient powders yet. Would the powders in the palette work for my nc20-25 skin?


  Absolutely! They are very universal powders for the most part


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 6, 2013)

brittbby said:


> Absolutely! They are very universal powders for the most part


 Thanks! I will definitely check them out, tempted to wait for sephora f&f though, its in nov right usually?


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 6, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks! I will definitely check them out, tempted to wait for sephora f&f though, its in nov right usually?


  F&F is usually end of October but last year it was literally only for F&F you needed a code from an employee....but VIB sale week(usually beginning of Nov.)  and BI sale(usually a week or so after VIB).


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2013)

can anyone compare these powders to guerlain meteorites perles? thanks


----------



## katred (Oct 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> F&F is usually end of October but last year it was literally only for F&F you needed a code from an employee....but VIB sale week(usually beginning of Nov.)  and BI sale(usually a week or so after VIB).


  Yes, my understanding is that they won't be doing a broader F&F sale anymore, but concentrating on events and such for VIBs (especially now that they've added the "deluxe" VIB Rouge category).


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 8, 2013)

katred said:


> Yes, my understanding is that they won't be doing a broader F&F sale anymore, but concentrating on events and such for VIBs (especially now that they've added the "deluxe" VIB Rouge category).


  Hmm...well as long as they don't cancel/change the VIB sales I don't think it's *that* big a deal, but I am sure plenty of people will complain, per usual.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Hmm...well as long as they don't cancel/change the VIB sales I don't think it's *that* big a deal, but I am sure plenty of people will complain, per usual.


 Yea, its just a week or 2 later! I ll be mad though if they made it rouge only, hell i need the sale to get to rouge lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 8, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Yea, its just a week or 2 later! I ll be mad though if they made it rouge only, hell i need the sale to get to rouge lol


  Same! Haha. But they wouldn't do that to just regular Beauty Insiders, I don't think, who have a 20% off week too. Rouge will probably get an extra day of shopping over us or something, lol.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmmmm I tried the primer yesterday and fell in love, so I'm thinking of picking up that and the palette soon. The primer did a great job on my pores, so I want to see what the powders can do.


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Hmmmm I tried the primer yesterday and fell in love, so I'm thinking of picking up that and the palette soon. The primer did a great job on my pores, so I want to see what the powders can do.


  The primer is really nice and since you get a free one with the palette, it's a win all-around. The powders have become an almost daily staple for me now. I use all three of the ones I have very often. In the Spring and Summer, I was favouring Diffused, but now I seem to be leaning towards Dim more often.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 9, 2013)

katred said:


> I don't think they'd do that, since they still want to focus on VIBs (and on moving them up to the new "Rouge" level). I'm actually not that far from qualifying for Rouge... I figure I'll get there by the end of the year, since I'm planning on getting a couple of people gifts from there.
> 
> The primer is really nice and since you get a free one with the palette, it's a win all-around. The powders have become an almost daily staple for me now. I use all three of the ones I have very often. In the Spring and Summer, I was favouring Diffused, but now I seem to be leaning towards Dim more often.


  Sold! That makes it an even better value. I know they're not nearly as big as the separate powders, but I like it this way so I can try it out and decide on my favorites. I don't even know why I care about reaching Rouge (besides the free shipping, which might make me order as much as I do from Amazon), but I'd say I'll make it there by January or so. If Sephora would get more of the items from new collections, I'd shop with them exclusively.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 9, 2013)

katred said:


> I don't think they'd do that, since they still want to focus on VIBs (and on moving them up to the new "Rouge" level). I'm actually not that far from qualifying for Rouge... I figure I'll get there by the end of the year, since I'm planning on getting a couple of people gifts from there.
> 
> The primer is really nice and since you get a free one with the palette, it's a win all-around. The powders have become an almost daily staple for me now. I use all three of the ones I have very often. In the Spring and Summer, I was favouring Diffused, *but now I seem to be leaning towards Dim more often*.


  I absolutely LOVE Dim! I use it ALL THE TIME! It's even perfect as an all-over powder for my skintone. I'm super excited to pick up this palette! Hopefully it will last until the VIB sale! I'd love to get that extra 20% off!


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2013)

I cannot tell a lie. I was at the Sephora near my work at lunch. I bought Luminous Light. So now I have four of the six powders.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 9, 2013)

I wish I had the guts to buy one, over here they are £38 a pop :\


----------



## katred (Oct 10, 2013)

Review of the Ambient Lighting Palette from Perilously Pale:

  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/10/hourglass-ambient-lighting-palette-set-photos-swatches-review.html


----------



## Monsy (Oct 10, 2013)

I am trying to ignore this palette so hard


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw this palette off Karen's blog (MakeupBeautyBlog) and I am SO tempted to stop by Sephora during my lunch break. I've been looking at the powders for a while now, but never had the guts to by it due to the price. This palette seems like a good buy since I'm getting three different powders to try out before committing to the full sized ones.


----------



## katred (Oct 10, 2013)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I saw this palette off Karen's blog (MakeupBeautyBlog) and I am SO tempted to stop by Sephora during my lunch break. I've been looking at the powders for a while now, but never had the guts to by it due to the price. This palette seems like a good buy since I'm getting three different powders to try out before committing to the full sized ones.


I think that if you haven't tried these powders yet, the palette is pretty well a must-have. You get three of them (yes, they're smaller, but it's still a decent amount of product) so you can play around with different effects.


----------



## RockDiva (Oct 10, 2013)

I have no choice but to get the palette. I have Luminous Light (which I love!) and was thinking about buying another, possibly Dim, and I love the look of Incandescent, so this palette is right up my street. I can find a use for Radiant Light, I'm sure. I also have the Mineral Veil primer and I like it. 


  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *admmgz* 


  I love Incandescent- it's beautiful but definitely has shimmer. 


  How does Incandescent compare to Luminous (in terms of shimmer content)?


----------



## MACina (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is a review on the Ambient Lighting Palette on *temptalia.com*:

http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 12, 2013)

Completely forgot to post this here! 

  Got the palette, od'd on the primer but man does it work. My skin looked amazing and luckily I'm not in the primer breaks me out club. 

  Incandescent is super pretty, a bit sparkly but a very nice highlighter. 

  Radiant is so wonderful for my skintone. Also used it as a highlighter since it is sparkly as well. Perfect bronzey glowy highlight.

  Haven't used Dim yet, will do that on Monday. Also eventually try the other two all over and see what kind of effect that gives me.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 12, 2013)

Richelle,  I purposely went to Sephora to pick this up but they said  it had not been sent to their store yet. So happy to read your review because I was still on the fence.....


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 13, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Completely forgot to post this here!   Got the palette, od'd on the primer but man does it work. My skin looked amazing and luckily I'm not in the primer breaks me out club.   Incandescent is super pretty, a bit sparkly but a very nice highlighter.   Radiant is so wonderful for my skintone. Also used it as a highlighter since it is sparkly as well. Perfect bronzey glowy highlight.  Haven't used Dim yet, will do that on Monday. Also eventually try the other two all over and see what kind of effect that gives me.


 Glad you like it! I ll probably give in and place an order soon. Im still hesitating on radiant though, would it be too dark on me?


----------



## lyseD (Oct 13, 2013)

katred said:


> I think that if you haven't tried these powders yet, the palette is pretty well a must-have. You get three of them (yes, they're smaller, but it's still a decent amount of product) so you can play around with different effects.


I agree. I had been holding off on getting a powder and snapped up the palette right away. I love it and the three shades are perfect.

  Also, I didn't get the special brush -- I don't think you need it, I've tried a couple of brushes and they work fine.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good site that reviews each Ambient powder and it's best use or can someone here summarize them? I was talking to a cast member about them today and she said she just really had no idea how to use them so never recommends them. I tried them on a person once and they didn't really show up or do anything special so of course I didn't worry about selling them again. (I value my credibility too much.) Sometimes I wish I had more time to play in products. I'm always too busy.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Can anyone recommend a good site that reviews each Ambient powder and it's best use or can someone here summarize them? I was talking to a cast member about them today and she said she just really had no idea how to use them so never recommends them. I tried them on a person once and they didn't really show up or do anything special so of course I didn't worry about selling them again. (I value my credibility too much.) Sometimes I wish I had more time to play in products. I'm always too busy.


 http://www.dustinhunter.com/2013/05/21/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders-personal-recommendations/ and there is the video link within the post. HTH


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 13, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Glad you like it! I ll probably give in and place an order soon. Im still hesitating on radiant though, would it be too dark on me?


  Hmm, I bet you could definitely use it in the summer for that sunkissed glow. The other two are more of a year round type of powder.


----------



## PixieDancer (Oct 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Can anyone recommend a good site that reviews each Ambient powder and it's best use or can someone here summarize them? I was talking to a cast member about them today and she said she just really had no idea how to use them so never recommends them. I tried them on a person once and they didn't really show up or do anything special so of course I didn't worry about selling them again. (I value my credibility too much.) Sometimes I wish I had more time to play in products. I'm always too busy.


  This video helped me the most in deciding which shades to go with... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtsfnGUGba4

  Sell them with confidence doll... They are soooo awesome! Good Luck! BTW... as a consumer, I appreciate that someone wants to thoroughly educate themselves on products before recommending them! Kuddos to you! You have some blessed and lucky customers!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Richelle83* 

 
http://www.dustinhunter.com/2013/05/21/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders-personal-recommendations/ and there is the video link within the post. HTH


  Exactly what i was looking for. Thanks, Richelle! I've read about them before, but I have to study information about so many different products in so many different lines that I just don't retain it all when I don't use it right away.


----------



## JJJewels (Oct 13, 2013)

Late to the party... I just got the Dim Light Ambient powder last week. It is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I am kind of glad my Sephora didn't have the palette yet because I can't imagine any other powder being so perfect on me (NW15). If put on too heavy, it leans a bit too dark peachy, but lightly brushed on, it makes my skin look flawless.
  The other ones were a bit too shimmery or pale for my liking.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 13, 2013)

My store has the palette, but hasn't put it out yet. It's just sitting in the understock drawer. I need to promote these.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm hoping to pick up the palette soon. So far I've been really impressed with the Hourglass products I've tried; especially the primer.


----------



## Baby1black (Oct 14, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Completely forgot to post this here!   Got the palette, od'd on the primer but man does it work. My skin looked amazing and luckily I'm not in the primer breaks me out club.   Incandescent is super pretty, a bit sparkly but a very nice highlighter.   Radiant is so wonderful for my skintone. Also used it as a highlighter since it is sparkly as well. Perfect bronzey glowy highlight.  Haven't used Dim yet, will do that on Monday. Also eventually try the other two all over and see what kind of effect that gives me.


 I also got mine since I practically ordered after you mentioned it was available on sephora. Haven't played with it yet, but radiant looks good,just yellowy bronzey goodness. And shame on you richelle I thought you have that primer. It is my HG.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Baby1black said:


> And shame on you richelle I thought you have that primer. It is my HG.


  I know right, all late to the party!! 

  Hurry up and play with, don't think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## katred (Oct 14, 2013)

For fun, I decided to try a look with ALL my Ambient Powders today. I put Moon on the centre of my cheeks, Luminous as a highlighter alone the cheekbones, Dim over almost my whole face and Diffused on my forehead, nose and chin. It's really interesting to see the different effects that are created, although I don't know that I'd necessarily spend time applying four different powders every morning. I just felt like playing today...


----------



## xoxomia (Oct 15, 2013)

I wish I would have read about the palette earlier! I bought Dim Light this past weekend and I already love it! I want to try more colors now but at $50 a pop.. I'll have to increase my collection slowly. I really want to try the nude lip (pencils/crayon?) so I'll check that out on my next Sephora visit! And now you guys have me wanting to try the eyebrow pencil! Off to do some research!!


----------



## lyseD (Oct 15, 2013)

I used all three colours in the palette today. So beautiful. I'm NW20 and the darkest one was a good contour/bronzer colour for me.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 15, 2013)

I have heard amazing things about Hourglass products, they say theres a whole science behind their products. I don't own any because like the majority of you their way to expensive for me at the moment. Heard they had a primer and foundation out now too, they look great, has anyone tried them yet?


----------



## katred (Oct 15, 2013)

Kassie said:


> I have heard amazing things about Hourglass products, they say theres a whole science behind their products. I don't own any because like the majority of you their way to expensive for me at the moment. Heard they had a primer and foundation out now too, they look great, has anyone tried them yet?


  I liked both very much. If you want to try them for a lesser price, I know that Sephora often has a travel size of the primer, which will be a little easier on your budget. Of course, if you're going to spend that kind of money, it's probably worth getting someone at Sephora to make you up some samples. Their products do mostly live up to the hype, I think.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh thanks for the info, I have to check them out! The foundation, what's it like? What's the finish on it, is the formula nice?


----------



## xoxomia (Oct 15, 2013)

Kassie said:


> I have heard amazing things about Hourglass products, they say theres a whole science behind their products. I don't own any because like the majority of you their way to expensive for me at the moment. Heard they had a primer and foundation out now too, they look great, has anyone tried them yet?


  I also heard a lot about the primer! I'm thinking about purchasing the palette so I can test out the other 2 colors and primer since it comes with a sample.


----------



## isobel32 (Oct 15, 2013)

I love the Hourglass primer. It's worth every penny. However, maybe try it at Sephora's F&F/VIB sale and save yourself some money. Or like Katred suggested the travel size or samples.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 16, 2013)

katred said:


> Hm... I can't wait to see if it works that way for me. So it's not too shimmery to use as a bronzer?
> 
> 
> I liked both very much. If you want to try them for a lesser price, I know that Sephora often has a travel size of the primer, which will be a little easier on your budget. Of course, if you're going to spend that kind of money, it's probably worth getting someone at Sephora to make you up some samples. Their products do mostly live up to the hype, I think.


I didn't find it too shimmery but I just used a little.

  I got a sample of the product they call VEIL -- if you can,_* avoid trying this*_, I wish I had. It feels so amazing as you blend it in and your skin looks close to perfect without any make up. I have yet to look up the cost of this magic potion.


----------



## Kassie (Oct 16, 2013)

xoxomia said:


> I also heard a lot about the primer! I'm thinking about purchasing the palette so I can test out the other 2 colors and primer since it comes with a sample.


  yeah that would probably be the best bet!


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I didn't find it too shimmery but I just used a little.
> 
> I got a sample of the product they call VEIL -- if you can,_* avoid trying this*_, I wish I had. It feels so amazing as you blend it in and your skin looks close to perfect without any make up. I have yet to look up the cost of this magic potion.


  I've already been silly enough to get a sample of the magic primer. It is incredible. I try to comfort myself with the knowledge that the only primer I've ever sampled that works better is the Armani Fluidmaster, which is even *more* expensive. But yeah, I'm spoiled for all other primers now. 

  If you can wear Radiant light as a contour/ bronzer then I'm pretty sure that I can as well. BRING ON THE PALETTE.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 16, 2013)

Since I didn't like the Guerlain Meteorite pearls I'm not sure about the Ambient powders. However, I'm sure this palette will disappear and I'll be miffed. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

Could you try them out at Sephora, MissTT? That might be a way to test them out without committing.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Since I didn't like the Guerlain Meteorite pearls I'm not sure about the Ambient powders. However, I'm sure this palette will disappear and I'll be miffed. What to do, what to do...


I tried them first a Sephora too.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

I tried them on a client and they did nothing so I felt a little embarrassed. I'm usually too busy when I'm working to try them out and I don't usually go there on my days off since it's across town from my house. Which one should I try and where should I put it on my face? I'll commit to trying it out tomorrow when I go to work.


----------



## xoxomia (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I tried them on a client and they did nothing so I felt a little embarrassed. I'm usually too busy when I'm working to try them out and I don't usually go there on my days off since it's across town from my house. Which one should I try and where should I put it on my face? I'll commit to trying it out tomorrow when I go to work.


It depends what you want to use them for and skin color.

  http://www.dustinhunter.com/2013/05/21/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders-personal-recommendations/

  Check out his blog post, very helpful!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

yes I was being lazy and waiting for Specktra experts and skintwins to come out and tell me. LOL I've seen that post and it is great. I need to write down what I want.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll let you know how it works on me once my palette gets here. I'm really hoping for a nice softening or brightening effect depending on the powder. I really like Katred's review of some of the powders: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2013/04/making-faces-right-light.html


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2013)

I forgot katred had a blog...


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I forgot katred had a blog...


  She has a lot of amazing posts, and I've been enabled by many of them


----------



## katred (Oct 19, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> She has a lot of amazing posts, and I've been enabled by many of them


  Thanks! Always happy to enable.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 19, 2013)

katred said:


> Thanks! Always happy to enable.


  You're welcome! And I am all too happy to be enabled.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is a video with swatches of the Hourglass Ambient Lightening Palette on a WOC.

http://youtu.be/WOjOOBKp1uU


----------



## Debbs (Oct 22, 2013)

My local Sephora had their last Hourglass Ambient Lightening Powder Pallette left in the store and I left it ! I feel that I will get a lot of usuage from Radiant Powder by itself  so I will go back for that as it will always be around. The palette IMO was not such a good value for me if I am not going to get a lot of usuage from the other two colors


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2013)

I got my Ambient Powder today (Ethereal)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not really sure what brush to use for it. I tried it with MAC's 129 but I saw next to nothing on my face. When I tried it on the back of my hand I saw the most subtle glow, but I didn't really see that effect on my face. Any recs on brushes&application?


----------



## katred (Oct 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I got my Ambient Powder today (Ethereal)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I use the Mac 150 to get an all-over glow, which is subtle, more like a finishing powder, especially on the less shimmery shades (and I think Ethereal is one of the least shimmery). For a more targeted, more visible application, I used a small, dense brush (kind of like the Mac 109, but less round) and I buff the shade into my skin. This is more how I use Luminous (today, for instance), since it is such a nice highlighter. I do find, whether it's a general or targeted application, a little buffing motion can help bring out the glow. HTH!


----------



## IHughes (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm really tempted to buy this and I'm about to order it but I'm not sure they'll be good for my skin tone. I don't want them just for blush and highlight, I'd like to use one overall.  I'm C1 in MAC Face and Body and 1 in MAC Matchmaster if that helps at all. I love highlighting and I use MAC adored basically everyday


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2013)

katred said:


> If you're not going to get a lot of use from all the powders, it's not worth it, especially since Radiant is available alone.
> 
> 
> I use the Mac 150 to get an all-over glow, which is subtle, more like a finishing powder, especially on the less shimmery shades (and I think Ethereal is one of the least shimmery). For a more targeted, more visible application, I used a small, dense brush (kind of like the Mac 109, but less round) and I buff the shade into my skin. This is more how I use Luminous (today, for instance), since it is such a nice highlighter. I do find, whether it's a general or targeted application, a little buffing motion can help bring out the glow. HTH!


  Thanks, Katred! I will try the 109 and also buffing it in.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 22, 2013)

I purchased the palette and it's the best makeup purchase I've made in a long time. I'm pale w/some yellow and pink undertones and I can use every color in the palette. Dim works as an all over face color, Radiant (I think that's the darkest color) can work as a light bronzer or all over the face to add some warmth, and Incandescent is an amazing highlighter. I've used this every day since I've bought it.

  The palettte also comes with a sample of primer which is AMAZING. The first primer I've used that actually helps make my pores less noticable and makes my foundation look fresh all day. It's expensive but worth it.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 22, 2013)

MaryJane said:


> I purchased the palette and it's the best makeup purchase I've made in a long time. I'm pale w/some yellow and pink undertones and I can use every color in the palette. Dim works as an all over face color, Radiant (I think that's the darkest color) can work as a light bronzer or all over the face to add some warmth, and Incandescent is an amazing highlighter. I've used this every day since I've bought it.
> 
> The palettte also comes with a sample of primer which is AMAZING. The first primer I've used that actually helps make my pores less noticable and makes my foundation look fresh all day. It's expensive but worth it.


  do u think i can do that too? hmm...


----------



## lyseD (Oct 22, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I'm C1 in MAC Face and Body and 1 in MAC Matchmaster if that helps at all. I love highlighting and I use MAC adored basically everyday


I love all the colours and I wear C1. The new shade is a perfect highlighter for me and dim is great for all over.


----------



## IHughes (Oct 22, 2013)

MaryJane said:


> I purchased the palette and it's the best makeup purchase I've made in a long time. I'm pale w/some yellow and pink undertones and I can use every color in the palette. Dim works as an all over face color, Radiant (I think that's the darkest color) can work as a light bronzer or all over the face to add some warmth, and Incandescent is an amazing highlighter. I've used this every day since I've bought it.
> 
> The palettte also comes with a sample of primer which is AMAZING. The first primer I've used that actually helps make my pores less noticable and makes my foundation look fresh all day. It's expensive but worth it.


  Thank you ever so much!!
  I think I will be purchasing this! It'll be one of the priciest things I buy, but I'm so excited to try it!!


----------



## katred (Oct 23, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I'm C1 in MAC Face and Body and 1 in MAC Matchmaster if that helps at all. I love highlighting and I use MAC adored basically everyday


I think you could probably use Dim as an all-over powder. It would warm your complexion a bit, but not add a lot of colour.


----------



## IHughes (Oct 23, 2013)

katred said:


> I think you could probably use Dim as an all-over powder. It would warm your complexion a bit, but not add a lot of colour.


  Thank you very much! I ordered it this morning but I won't be trying it for another 2 weeks. I'll tell you how I like it! I'm very excited!!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Oct 23, 2013)

OK. I went to Sephora  last night to check out the palette in person and I liked what I saw, so I'll be purchasing that along with a few other items with my F&F code.  

  Is anyone using the brow sculpting pencil?  Thoughts?


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

I got my palette, but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I'm hoping to try it with a few of my brushes this weekend to find the best option. Diffused and Ethereal are still calling to me.


----------



## katred (Oct 24, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I got my palette, but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I'm hoping to try it with a few of my brushes this weekend to find the best option. Diffused and Ethereal are still calling to me.


Diffused is my very favourite. Their description is bang on- it really does mimic the effect of being lit by a ray of morning sunshine.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 24, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I got my palette, but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. I'm hoping to try it with a few of my brushes this weekend to find the best option. Diffused and Ethereal are still calling to me.
> 
> Diffused is my very favourite. Their description is bang on- it really does mimic the effect of being lit by a ray of morning sunshine.


  Shhh, I don't want to buy anymore.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 24, 2013)

katred said:


> Diffused is my very favourite. Their description is bang on- it really does mimic the effect of being lit by a ray of morning sunshine.


  Wonderful, I hope I can try it in a few weeks!


----------



## maybeline46 (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't use any of their face products (because I don't really use face products yet), but I LOVE the lip glass in ICON!  It is the absolute BEST deep red ever!! I also have it in Muse.  I really love the staying power and how it dries to a matte finish without drying my lips out.  It's funny, but the way I found out about it was I was obsessing over the deep red the girl on Two Broke Girls was wearing and after much googling I found out that this was the red (Icon)!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2013)

Did not know that about Kat Denning, maybeline46. Thanks for that tidbit. Icon is a beautiful red and it lasts for a very long time on the lips. I recommend it quite often.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Oct 24, 2013)

Debbs said:


> always be around. The palette IMO was not such a good value for me if I am not going to get a lot of usuage from the other two colors


  Hi Debbs. What's your shade in MAC? I'm NC45 for reference. Were you able to see the powders on your skin?


----------



## Debbs (Oct 24, 2013)

I use  Mac NW47 stuidio fix liquid foundation and NW 50 studio fix plus powder (it works). If I recall correctly ambient powders appeared a bit whitish with fine shimmers on my hands except for Radiant (goldish color) . They were all smooth and nice tho, very silky and rich. I did end up getting Radiant Powder as a single unit yesterday (haven't picked it up yet tho) but it is perfect for me.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 25, 2013)

I ordered this today. I considered just getting Dim, but I like having three to play with even if they're smaller. If I love Dim, then I'll order it during the VIB sale. Can't wait for this to arrive. I'm trying hard not to fall in love with that cute little brush...


----------



## katred (Oct 25, 2013)

Picked my palette up at lunch. Incandescent is even prettier than I thought it would be. I can't wait to try it on. And even Radiant isn't as deep as I remembered.

  I almost picked up Icon lip gloss as well, thanks to some enabling in this thread, but I decided to wait on that one.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 25, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I ordered this today. I considered just getting Dim, but I like having three to play with even if they're smaller. If I love Dim, then I'll order it during the VIB sale. Can't wait for this to arrive. *I'm trying hard not to fall in love with that cute little brush..*.


  Me too -- I just keep saying, "$35, $35, $35..."


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 25, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Me too -- I just keep saying, "$35, $35, $35..."


  Except for us it's $41, $41, $41...


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 25, 2013)

katred said:


> Picked my palette up at lunch. Incandescent is even prettier than I thought it would be. I can't wait to try it on. And even Radiant isn't as deep as I remembered.
> 
> I almost picked up Icon lip gloss as well, thanks to some enabling in this thread, but I decided to wait on that one.


  I got a sample of Icon and it's really nice. I don't usually like liquid lipstick type formulas, but the color on this one is just beautiful and I didn't find it drying at all.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 25, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Me too -- I just keep saying, "$35, $35, $35..."
> Except for us it's $41, $41, $41...


Is it? I thought is was $35 Canadian. Even more reason to skip.


----------



## shades of blue (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi,

  I was wondering if anyone with really fair skin (NC/NW 10-15) has tried the Ambient Pallette?  I am not sure if the colors are too dark for pale skin or if it is better to just look at the individual powders like Etheral or Dim?

  If you do have pale skin, could you share how you use the colors in the palette?

  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 26, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Is it? I thought is was $35 Canadian. Even more reason to skip.


  I'd have bought it at $35 with the F&F discount. I'm a sucker for brushes. I still might at the VIB sale, but I at least want to see it first.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 26, 2013)

I finally got to play with my palette, and I love it. I didn't try out Radiant yet, but I tried out Indandescent as a highlighter and Dim to give the face some warmth around my checks and forehead, and I love the effect that they give. They make my face look very soft-focus and alive, and now I know that I have to have Diffused.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 26, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I finally got to play with my palette, and I love it. I didn't try out Radiant yet, but I tried out Indandescent as a highlighter and Dim to give the face some warmth around my checks and forehead, and I love the effect that they give. They make my face look very soft-focus and alive, and now I know that I have to have Diffused.


  what brush did u use with it? I was gonna use my sigma powder brush but it seems too big


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 26, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> what brush did u use with it? I was gonna use my sigma powder brush but it seems too big


  I just used this flat kabuki brush: http://www.everydayminerals.com/store/brushes/large-brushes/brushes-flat-top-brush.html It is a little too big, but I can make it work for now. I think I'll pick up the Hourglass Ambient brush in a few weeks


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2013)

I tried applying the powder with a fluffy puff today and I liked that much better than a brush application. They should make loose versions of all the shades. I'D DIE.


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 26, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I tried applying the powder with a fluffy puff today and I liked that much better than a brush application. They should make loose versions of all the shades. I'D DIE.


  That's an interesting idea. I have a fluffy puff from my chanel powder that I haven't used. Do you sort of dip a corner in the powder and brush it on that way? Loose powder version would be awesome! Something slightly sheerer with the same airbrushed look would make me buy everything. I'm especially in love with Dim


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 26, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> That's an interesting idea. I have a fluffy puff from my chanel powder that I haven't used. *Do you sort of dip a corner in the powder and brush it on that way?* Loose powder version would be awesome! Something slightly sheerer with the same airbrushed look would make me buy everything. I'm especially in love with Dim


  Yes, I picked up some powder and then I brushed it on followed by patting it into the skin a little bit. 
  I'd like to get another shade as well, not sure which one though. Maybe Mood as a blush.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm also trying out their Immaculate Powder foundation. I'm around NC30-35 and got samples for Light Beige and Sand. Anyone else close to my coloring who found a nice match?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 27, 2013)

I am waiting for my first powder to arrive from sephora. I got luminous light


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 27, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I picked up some powder and then I brushed it on followed by patting it into the skin a little bit.
> I'd like to get another shade as well, not sure which one though. Maybe Mood as a blush.


  I'll try it that way, thanks! Mood is really interesting. I'm tempted to pick that one up later because I think it would be nice as long as it doesn't pull too cool on me


----------



## niccig (Oct 27, 2013)

TheLadyDanger said:


> I'm also trying out their Immaculate Powder foundation. I'm around NC30-35 and got samples for Light Beige and Sand. Anyone else close to my coloring who found a nice match?


  I'm NW25-30 (my skintone is close to neutral with just a bit of pink) and I wear Sand. It's a hair light for me right out of the bottle but it oxidizes just a tiiiiiny bit dark (but not orange). I think Tan might actually work for you.


----------



## katred (Oct 28, 2013)

shades of blue said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone with really fair skin (NC/NW 10-15) has tried the Ambient Pallette?  I am not sure if the colors are too dark for pale skin or if it is better to just look at the individual powders like Etheral or Dim?
> 
> ...


I'm about NC15 and I don't find any of the colours two dark. Dim Light adds a little bit of colour to my skin, but mostly just a slightly warmed champagne-like finish. Incandescent is a opal kind of glow. It definitely has some pink to it. Radiant Light is definitely warmer, it's a kind of tawny shade that would work as a soft bronzer or, if you're like me and don't care to bronze, it makes a lovely contour.


----------



## shades of blue (Oct 28, 2013)

katred said:


> I'm about NC15 and I don't find any of the colours two dark. Dim Light adds a little bit of colour to my skin, but mostly just a slightly warmed champagne-like finish. Incandescent is a opal kind of glow. It definitely has some pink to it. Radiant Light is definitely warmer, it's a kind of tawny shade that would work as a soft bronzer or, if you're like me and don't care to bronze, it makes a lovely contour.


  Thanks Katred!  Your response is helpful.  I appreciate it!!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 28, 2013)

niccig said:


> I'm NW25-30 (my skintone is close to neutral with just a bit of pink) and I wear Sand. It's a hair light for me right out of the bottle but it oxidizes just a tiiiiiny bit dark (but not orange). I think Tan might actually work for you.



Thank you niccig! I wound up getting samples for Light Beige and Sand. I wound up picking up Light Beige.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 30, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I'd have bought it at $35 with the F&F discount. I'm a sucker for brushes. I still might at the VIB sale, but I at least want to see it first.


  So much for my convictions. I ordered the brush to go with the palette, and then added Luminous Light and Diffused Light. Now officially skipping the MAC Magnetic Nude collection...


----------



## katred (Oct 30, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> So much for my convictions. I ordered the brush to go with the palette, and then added Luminous Light and Diffused Light. Now officially skipping the MAC Magnetic Nude collection...


It's amazing how things can just hop in your cart when you're not looking... Enjoy your goodies. I love these little powders like they were family.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 30, 2013)

katred said:


> It's amazing how things can just hop in your cart when you're not looking... Enjoy your goodies. I love these little powders like they were family.


  I (obviously) think I will as well. This kind of powder is far kinder to my now mature skin than glitter and metallic finishes are. My goal is to NOT end up with all six of them, plus the palette.


----------



## Kaori (Oct 30, 2013)

Are radiant and dim when being used as contour on pale skins, better than using light matte bronzer to contour?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not sure, Kaori. Radiant seems pretty shimmery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I've seen first hand a person highlight and contour with very shimmery colors for a beautiful result so it can be done.


----------



## Kaori (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm not sure, Kaori. Radiant seems pretty shimmery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, lol I think I would mess it up if I tried. Maybe I should just buy Dim light instead of a matte bronzer I was eyeing, would it look more natural? I'm NC15.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think Dim = bronzer. I think paler folks have been saying that Radiant can be used as a bronzer due to its warmth. Wait for those who bronze to chime in. I'm no expert in that department LOL.


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 30, 2013)

I did made a review of the Ambient Lighting Powder palette truly deserves an A+. I admired its flexibility. http://charismafull.tv/2013/10/30/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-palette-reviews-photos-w-swatches/


----------



## lyseD (Oct 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm not sure, Kaori. Radiant seems pretty shimmery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm NW20/C1 and I used Radiant as a contour but a very light contour, I still use my Harmony blush for a good contour.


----------



## Kaori (Oct 30, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I'm NW20/C1 and I used Radiant as a contour but a very light contour, I still use my Harmony blush for a good contour.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 31, 2013)

I got my Ambient Palette today - love it!! I have a couple of other powders and the brush on its way to me - can't wait to get them.


----------



## katred (Nov 1, 2013)

Kaori said:


> Are radiant and dim when being used as contour on pale skins, better than using light matte bronzer to contour?


I don't think that you could use Dim as a bronzer, even if you're very pale. It just doesn't have the brown/ caramel tones you need to get a sun-kissed effect. It can add warmth, but it won't make you look like you've been in the sun, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 1, 2013)

katred said:


> I don't think that you could use Dim as a bronzer, even if you're very pale. It just doesn't have the brown/ caramel tones you need to get a sun-kissed effect. It can add warmth, but it won't make you look like you've been in the sun, if you see what I mean.


  I agree. I'm wearing Dim Light today as an all-over setting powder (although I used MAC blotting powder on my t-zone first). It's no bronzer, and I'm NC25.

  Illuminated Light is a gorgeous subtle highlight; I think it will get a lot of use.

  I wouldn't personally use Radiant as a bronzer; it's too glowy for that. I'm not a fan of sparkly bronzers; natural tans don't glisten.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 1, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I agree. I'm wearing Dim Light today as an all-over setting powder (although I used MAC blotting powder on my t-zone first). It's no bronzer, and I'm NC25.
> 
> Illuminated Light is a gorgeous subtle highlight; I think it will get a lot of use.
> 
> I wouldn't personally use Radiant as a bronzer; it's too glowy for that. I'm not a fan of sparkly bronzers; natural tans don't glisten.


  May I ask which brush you're using to use it as a setting powder? I may try this with Dim tomorrow


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 1, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> May I ask which brush you're using to use it as a setting powder? I may try this with Dim tomorrow


  I haven't received my Ambient Brush yet, so I used my MAC 187.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 1, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I haven't received my Ambient Brush yet, so I used my MAC 187.


  Okay, thanks! I'm still deciding if I want to add the Ambient brush to my order next week


----------



## Kaori (Nov 1, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I agree. I'm wearing Dim Light today as an all-over setting powder (although I used MAC blotting powder on my t-zone first). It's no bronzer, and I'm NC25.
> 
> Illuminated Light is a gorgeous subtle highlight; I think it will get a lot of use.
> 
> I wouldn't personally use Radiant as a bronzer; it's too glowy for that. I'm not a fan of sparkly bronzers; natural tans don't glisten.


Thanks! I guess I will just pick diffused light then and normal bronzer for contouring =) Dim would be too dark as all-over.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 2, 2013)

I tried all three colors in the palette today. I used Dim all over, Incandescent as a highlight, and Radiant as a contour, and I really love the effect! I will need a better brush to work with these powders, but I love them. I especially love that they are subtle, so it's harder to mess up. I love these, and I can't wait to get Diffused on Thursday


----------



## citigirl321 (Nov 2, 2013)

Got the trio few days ago.  After going through a trial of brushes with these powders, surprisingly I found the Real Techniques buffing brush to be good at applying Dim as a finishing powder.  It's definitely worth trying- just be sure you're using a light hand.  HTH.


----------



## Fancieland (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been playing with the Ambient Lighting palette and other powders for a few days now at my local Sephora and I really like them! I'm actually considering hauling the palette plus a Luminous Light. I'm around NC50 and I think these powders work well for woc. Including Dim! It looks pale but it looks very natural swatched and not ashy. I'm actually considering grabbing a full sized of Dim too because I think it would make an excellent everyday powder as I don't wear much makeup. Incandescent is beautiful! It's very shimmery but not over the top. It would make a glorious highlight! Radiant is beautiful as well. I feel like it's a go to for woc. It has shimmer but I didn't find it as shimmery as Incandescent. Radiant can be used as a subtle highlight (or dramatic if built posdibly) or even an all over powder to add warmth with a light hand. Luminous is perhaps my favorite! It's very similar to Incandescent but the glow is more apparent and I think it's a little warmer. I fell in love with just the swatch. I can't imagine how beautiful it'll look on the cheeks! I hope this helps those on the fence


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

i REALLY want to try those powders! The palette from Sephora is calling my name!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

I really want that! Would you say it's good even for oily skin?


----------



## IHughes (Nov 5, 2013)

I got the ambient palette yesterday and I'm absolutely loving it!! It's so subtle and yet so noticeable at the same time. I mean you can't really go wrong and overboard and it's really subtle but at the same time I can tell the softening effect and I'm really surprised with Radiant light as it's perfect as a bronzer for me, very beautiful.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 5, 2013)

I really like the palette, but I do think those of us with even light-medium skin tones need to use a light hand. I like Dim but I find that it looks best on a foundation that's a titch light since it does add a bit of colour to me. I often add a bit of Studio Moisture Tint (Medium) to my Clinique Redness Solutions Foundation (03) to warm it up just a bit and also sheer it out. I find that Dim looks best when I wear it just over the Clinique foundation which is a bit lighter (still losing the last remnants of my summer tan). It warms up the colour just a bit just as the mixed foundation does.

  Incadescent is a gorgeous highlighter. I haven't used Radiant light; I think that will be better for me in the summer when my skin tone deepens a bit.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 5, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I got the ambient palette yesterday and I'm absolutely loving it!! It's so subtle and yet so noticeable at the same time. I mean you can't really go wrong and overboard and it's really subtle but at the same time I can tell the softening effect and I'm really surprised with Radiant light as it's perfect as a bronzer for me, very beautiful.


congrats!!! How did you get it?


----------



## IHughes (Nov 5, 2013)

tirurit said:


> congrats!!! How did you get it?


  I got it online in Space NK (UK) and had it sent to my brother who lives in the UK. My parents went to visit my brother so they brought the palette back and I tried it out today! I haven't tried the primer yet but I'll test it out this week.


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

I GAVE IN!! I've heard nothing but good things about this and I had to have it! ESPECIALLY because it comes with a LE shade *covers eyes*


----------



## Odelia (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm holding out for the VIB sale before I get tempted to get the ambient palette.  It's been tough!
  I got samples for Hourglass foundations/tinted moisturizer and I might just splurge on Immaculate.
  Shell seemed like a good match for me and I liked the finish.


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

I've heard great thing about Immaculate! I want to try that too especially bc of the reviews of it for oily skin.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Nov 5, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> I've heard great thing about Immaculate! I want to try that too especially bc of the reviews of it for oily skin.


Try to get a sample of it along with the Mineral Veil primer. I have oily skin and the Immaculate in conjunction with the Mineral Veil primer has been the only combination to keep my oily skin at bay! Granted the coverage isn't full (more medium), I don't mind it at all for everyday wear (I always spot conceal with MAC Full Coverage anyway).

The trippy thing with the Immaculate foundation is how the finish dries to a powdery finish as if I have already set my face with powder. I still set my face with a translucent powder (Neutrogena's Shine Control) and I do not see oil surfacing until about the six hour mark or so!

I could get rid of my Chanel Mat Lumiere and Dior Airflash for this foundation..


----------



## MissTT (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish Immaculate came in a shade suitable for me. The color closest to me is too pink/beige. The formula is awesome.


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 6, 2013)

TheLadyDanger said:


> Try to get a sample of it along with the Mineral Veil primer. I have oily skin and the Immaculate in conjunction with the Mineral Veil primer has been the only combination to keep my oily skin at bay! Granted the coverage isn't full (more medium), I don't mind it at all for everyday wear (I always spot conceal with MAC Full Coverage anyway).
> 
> The trippy thing with the Immaculate foundation is how the finish dries to a powdery finish as if I have already set my face with powder. I still set my face with a translucent powder (Neutrogena's Shine Control) and I do not see oil surfacing until about the six hour mark or so!
> 
> I could get rid of my Chanel Mat Lumiere and Dior Airflash for this foundation..


  Wow REALLY?! I will definitely try both. I'm very oily and I'm always looking for the perfect combination. Thanks so much!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking for thoughts....I want to get my mom some higher end cosmetics for Christmas(she loves makeup but never splurges on herself, ever)...I was thinking of the Hourglass powders...do you think the LE palette would work well for someone mid-50's(but looks much younger tbh) mid-toned olive(Italian). Or should I go with just one of the single powders(like Dim)? Also getting her the LM eyeshadow palette and tarte liner set.


----------



## katred (Nov 7, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Looking for thoughts....I want to get my mom some higher end cosmetics for Christmas(she loves makeup but never splurges on herself, ever)...I was thinking of the Hourglass powders...do you think the LE palette would work well for someone mid-50's(but looks much younger tbh) mid-toned olive(Italian). Or should I go with just one of the single powders(like Dim)? Also getting her the LM eyeshadow palette and tarte liner set.


I think that these are ideal powders for mature skin, because they just never seem to look typically powdery. They don't stick in creases and they don't emphasize dryness. I think that the palette shades would look really nice and it would give her a chance to play around with colours a bit to get different effects.

  And how awesome a daughter are you for thinking of getting that for your Mom!


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 7, 2013)

katred said:


> I think that these are ideal powders for mature skin, because they just never seem to look typically powdery. They don't stick in creases and they don't emphasize dryness. I think that the palette shades would look really nice and it would give her a chance to play around with colours a bit to get different effects.
> 
> And how awesome a daughter are you for thinking of getting that for your Mom!


  Thank you for the advice! I went ahead and got the palette(and glad I did! It sold out!), along with a couple other things.  I want to try to get her the "whole look" so I still want to find a nice blush(I am thinking Tarte's Blushing bride) and lipstick...not sure yet, she loves reds and darker colors. Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 7, 2013)

My remaining Hourglass items arrived today. Some initial impressions:

*Hourglass Ambient Brush:* Definitely not a must have. Nice enough, I suppose, and it does sweep the product on nicely. Honestly, it's expensive for what it is and you may well have something else that works just as well. I'm keeping it, but I don't know that I'd recommend it. I got 20% off $41, but that still feels like too much. Save your money and buy another powder instead. Maybe it will grow on me more as I play with it, but right now I'm kinda meh about it.

*Diffused LIght: *I like this a lot. I expected Dim to be my first love, but I think it might be this one. If I'm not careful with Dim it deposits colour, although that may be because I was using my 187. This doesn't, it just softens the look of my skin. Not something you'd ever notice and pretty matte, but nice. 

*Luminous Light:* The kind of subtle highlighter I really enjoy. I have mature skin and I don't want glitter or metallic sheen. Neither are flattering to enlarged pores or the fine lines I'm getting under my eyes. This is hard to describe, but applied full force with the side of the new brush it's like pure clear light on my skin. Built up I think it could be almost as bright and glowy as a metallic highlighter, but with a different finish (if that makes sense at all).

  I now have the palette (LOVE Incandescent Light) and these two. I think I'll save Radiant Light for the summer; it will give a nice glow then. 

  My favourite basic powder is Nars Light Reflecting loose powder, but now I have all of these to play with. I don't think I'll need to buy powders for a very long time. Unfortunately I still need MAC Blotting Powder for my t-zone. None of these are anywhere close to up for that challenge.

  Edit: Typos


----------



## novocainedreams (Nov 8, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> My remaining Hourglass items arrived today. Some initial impressions:
> 
> *Hourglass Ambient Brush:* Definitely not a must have. Nice enough, I suppose, and it does sweep the product on nicely. Honestly, it's expensive for what it is and you may well have something else that works just as well. I'm keeping it, but I don't know that I'd recommend it. I got 20% off $41, but that still feels like too much. Save your money and buy another powder instead. Maybe it will grow on me more as I play with it, but right now I'm kinda meh about it.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for this review! I also just picked up Diffused(in store) because I also felt like if I put too much on, Dim deposited some color, which I don't mind! but I also wanted something for all over more as a setting powder, glad to see I may have made the right choice. I love the palette though, definitely don't regret getting it. I may have to pick up Luminous too, I think that was the other one the SA recommended. And thanks for the info on the brush, I was going back and forth on it.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 8, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> Thanks for this review! I also just picked up Diffused(in store) because I also felt like if I put too much on, Dim deposited some color, which I don't mind! but I also wanted something for all over more as a setting powder, glad to see I may have made the right choice. I love the palette though, definitely don't regret getting it. I may have to pick up Luminous too, I think that was the other one the SA recommended. And thanks for the info on the brush, I was going back and forth on it.


  This is how I feel about Dim too. It's great as long as I use a very light hand. I have Diffused light coming to me on Monday, and I'm excited to try it. I think I'll pick up that Real Techniques brush that was mentioned in this thread


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 10, 2013)

I tried the two powders I don't have in Sephora yesterday; I love Ethereal, although I half expected that to be too light on me. I didn't buy it because I'm only halfway through my NARS LRP and still have a bunch of Forever Marilyn BPs ahead of me. I'll probably pick it up when I finish the NARS loose powder. I didn't like Mood - it's just too pink on me, even lightly applied. I like 5 of the 6 - more than I expected to.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 10, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I tried the two powders I don't have in Sephora yesterday; I love Ethereal, although I half expected that to be too light on me. I didn't buy it because I'm only halfway through my NARS LRP and still have a bunch of Forever Marilyn BPs ahead of me. I'll probably pick it up when I finish the NARS loose powder. I didn't like Mood - it's just too pink on me, even lightly applied. I like 5 of the 6 - more than I expected to.


  That's great about Ethereal! I think I'll pick it up before Christmas. I have a Forever Marilyn backup to finish up too, and I'm not even done with my first one. That's a shame about Mood. I think it would be more of a blush if I were to use it, and that's one expensive blush. I'm surprised by how much I love Incandescent. It really has something extra that my other highlighters don't have.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2013)

I got luminous light but really liked Dim light too after swatching it.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 11, 2013)

So much for good intentions. I just ordered Ethereal Light. Well, now that I've collected all but one of them, I think I'm safe. As long as they don't launch more.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 11, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> So much for good intentions. I just ordered Ethereal Light. Well, now that I've collected all but one of them, I think I'm safe. As long as they don't launch more.


  They're far too addictive. Now that I have Diffused, I can see that I will have to have all the ones that suit me. They're amazing.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 11, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> They're far too addictive. Now that I have Diffused, I can see that I will have to have all the ones that suit me. They're amazing.


  They are. Amazingly, the one I like the least is Dim; it's too dark to be a setting powder on me and too light to be anything else. My favourites so far are Diffused and Luminous. I like Incandescent, but not as much as Luminous. I like Radiant as well - it almost works as a subtle bronzer/blush on my cheeks (like a dialed back MAC Warm Soul). I could see me wearing that in the summer over tinted moisturizer for 'no makeup' days.

  I'm kind of tempted to exchange the palette for a full-sized Radiant Light, but I didn't keep the palette box and I almost never return anything. It's not that the palette isn't nice, it's that I like the individual shades I selected better.

  The brush has grown on me. It is good for applying the powder, and it works well for applying the more glowy shades as highlighter. I think it's overpriced, but it's effective.


----------



## Knope2012 (Nov 12, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> They are. Amazingly, the one I like the least is Dim; it's too dark to be a setting powder on me and too light to be anything else. My favourites so far are Diffused and Luminous. I like Incandescent, but not as much as Luminous. I like Radiant as well - it almost works as a subtle bronzer/blush on my cheeks (like a dialed back MAC Warm Soul). I could see me wearing that in the summer over tinted moisturizer for 'no makeup' days.
> 
> I'm kind of tempted to exchange the palette for a full-sized Radiant Light, but I didn't keep the palette box and I almost never return anything. It's not that the palette isn't nice, it's that I like the individual shades I selected better.
> 
> The brush has grown on me. It is good for applying the powder, and it works well for applying the more glowy shades as highlighter. I think it's overpriced, but it's effective.


  I think Diffused is my favorite now. I'll have to check out Luminous next month, though I may wait until January to buy anything else. I will need to consider the brush. My flat kabuki works okay but I could use something a little better for the highlighter shades


----------



## LdMD (Nov 12, 2013)

TheLadyDanger said:


> MUAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard great thing about Immaculate! I want to try that too especially bc of the reviews of it for oily skin.
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience @TheLadyDanger! I'm really intrigued to try this foundation, but I don't have a Sephora near me, so I'll have to wait for now. I bought "Kat Von D's Lock-It Tattoo Foundation" a few months ago, but It doesn't do nothing for my oily skin, although It has a good coverage, and It's long wearing. I want to finish a few foundations before I buy the Immaculate. Revlon ColorStay is one of them. It'll be a long wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Do you have any thoughts on that foundations?


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 13, 2013)

I tried Radiant Light yesteday - I really like it. I wore it as a subtle blush/bronzer with a faint dusting Dim as a setting powder. They'll be a great combo for the summer, I think. I think it's just as well that I have both of those shades in the palette, because I suspect I'll wear them the least and would never finish full-sized versions.

  I so love these little powders.


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 25, 2013)

Got my lighting palette in the mail today!! Anyone wanna help a darker girl figure out how/where to apply what?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2013)

thebloomroom said:


> Got my lighting palette in the mail today!! Anyone wanna help a darker girl figure out how/where to apply what?


  I wrote a review on the palette on my blog. Link on my profile. I'm an NC45.


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 26, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> I wrote a review on the palette on my blog. Link on my profile. I'm an NC45.


  Awesome thank you! Hopefully this works on me lol I was worried the colors would be too light but they look grat on you


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 26, 2013)

thebloomroom said:


> Awesome thank you! Hopefully this works on me lol I was worried the colors would be too light but they look grat on you


Thanks girl!


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been wearing Radiant as blush for days now - love it! I received my Ethereal but I think I like NARS LIght Reflecting Powder better than that one.

  For me:

  Diffused>Luminous>Radiant>Incandescent>Dim>Ethereal<Mood

  I have all but Mood, and I just didn't care for that one. Maybe I should have tried it as a blush, but I don't need it for that. Dim is a little too dark for me, but I'm sure I'll like it in the summer when my colour is deeper. I liked Ethereal more on my arm than I do on my face. I'm going to try it a couple more times before deciding. If I don't find a way to love it, I'lll exchange it for a backup Diffused.


----------



## Kaori (Nov 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I've been wearing Radiant as blush for days now - love it! I received my Ethereal but I think I like NARS LIght Reflecting Powder better than that one.
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


Nice, now I have decided to get diffused and luminous xD I was really thinking about ethereal cos some said it give you the Liv Tyler from LOTR look, but if it's just similar as nars light reflecting powder, I shall just get that one instead since it blurs imperfections better.

  Do you even need a backup of those? XD I read that people use it for year and barely make a dent in it


----------



## katred (Nov 26, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I tried Radiant Light yesteday - I really like it. I wore it as a subtle blush/bronzer with a faint dusting Dim as a setting powder. They'll be a great combo for the summer, I think. I think it's just as well that I have both of those shades in the palette, because I suspect I'll wear them the least and would never finish full-sized versions.
> 
> I so love these little powders.


  You inspired me to do the same. I wanted to add a little more colour to my face, which has been more papery than porcelain lately and these two make a great combo. Most times, Dim is a little dark to work as an all-over powder, but I love dusting it right down the centre of my face- give a bit more definition. These are definitely one of my products of the year. Since I got the palette, I'm only missing Ethereal. I've held off on that one since I had already purchased Bobbi Brown Porcelain Pearl when these came out and, in the end, I think that one seems a little more flexible for my purposes.


----------



## thebloomroom (Nov 27, 2013)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks girl!


  I did exactly what you did and I loved how it turned out! Thank you for the blog review


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 6, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 6, 2013)

Kaori said:


> Nice, now I have decided to get diffused and luminous xD I was really thinking about ethereal cos some said it give you the Liv Tyler from LOTR look, but if it's just similar as nars light reflecting powder, I shall just get that one instead since it blurs imperfections better.
> 
> Do you even need a backup of those? XD I read that people use it for year and barely make a dent in it


  I ended up exchanging my Ethereal for another Diffused. I'd gotten 20% off so I was happy with the price and I'm sure I'll go through it. I go through several powders a year, and I've been wearing Diffused as a daily setting powder.


----------



## stephybaby (Dec 6, 2013)

I just ordered a couple of eye brushes from Sephora last night. For some reason, I've really been wanting to get hourglass brushes but its hard finding reviews for them. So I took a risk and ordered a couple. Does anyone use the brushes and what do you think of them?


----------



## katred (Dec 8, 2013)

stephybaby said:


> I just ordered a couple of eye brushes from Sephora last night. For some reason, I've really been wanting to get hourglass brushes but its hard finding reviews for them. So I took a risk and ordered a couple. Does anyone use the brushes and what do you think of them?


  I haven't taken the plunge and bought one yet, but they're probably the softest brushes I've ever felt in my life. Density seems good.


----------



## stephybaby (Dec 8, 2013)

katred said:


> I haven't taken the plunge and bought one yet, but they're probably the softest brushes I've ever felt in my life. Density seems good.


 Oooooo this sounds nice. I'll have to report back what I think of them when I receive them


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2013)

stephybaby said:


> Oooooo this sounds nice. I'll have to report back what I think of them when I receive them


  Can't wait to hear (read) your thoughts!


----------



## brittbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Anybody else who got the palette hoping hourglass makes incandescent permanent!? I love it....it gives the best glow!!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 12, 2013)

I like it too! I would probably buy it as single, since I do not have  the palette


----------



## brittbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I like it too! I would probably buy it as single, since I do not have  the palette


  They need to make it in a single! It's silly if they don't... More money for them to make =P


----------



## katred (Dec 12, 2013)

brittbby said:


> They need to make it in a single! It's silly if they don't... More money for them to make =P


  Agreed. I think that they've tested the waters enough to determine that there's a market now. 

  In "hello, my name is dumba$$" news, I dropped my AL palette yesterday. Radiant Light shattered, although I managed to save most of it. The palette won't be traveling with me, but I can still use all three shades. I picked it up and just thought "It couldn't have been Dim Light that shattered, the one I have in full size anyway?" No, it couldn't. Be careful of your powders, they are somewhat fragile. (And I am supremely clumsy.)


----------



## brittbby (Dec 12, 2013)

katred said:


> Agreed. I think that they've tested the waters enough to determine that there's a market now.   In "hello, my name is dumba$$" news, I dropped my AL palette yesterday. Radiant Light shattered, although I managed to save most of it. The palette won't be traveling with me, but I can still use all three shades. I picked it up and just thought "It couldn't have been Dim Light that shattered, the one I have in full size anyway?" No, it couldn't. Be careful of your powders, they are somewhat fragile. (And I am supremely clumsy.)


  Omg!!! Hi, my name is also clumsy! I dropped mine and broke radiant. For whatever reason, that's apparently the one that breaks. It only broke in half so the bottom is still intact, but I do have the full size of that. I was like ANYTHING besides incandescent!!!! So ya... Try to not be a clutz and drop ur palette guys!!


----------



## Knope2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

katred said:


> Agreed. I think that they've tested the waters enough to determine that there's a market now.
> 
> In "hello, my name is dumba$$" news, I dropped my AL palette yesterday. Radiant Light shattered, although I managed to save most of it. The palette won't be traveling with me, but I can still use all three shades. I picked it up and just thought "It couldn't have been Dim Light that shattered, the one I have in full size anyway?" No, it couldn't. Be careful of your powders, they are somewhat fragile. (And I am supremely clumsy.)
> 
> ...


  Oh no! And now that I've read this, I'm bound to drop one of these at least once. My phone is constantly slipping out of my hand. I am glad I opted for a cheaper Android phone instead of another iPhone though. I dropped my iPhone once and it shattered, while I've dropped this one hundreds of times with no issues.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 13, 2013)

I honestly can't see any difference when I use the lighting palette. I kind of regret purchasing it. Any tips on how to apply it or tools to use to see differences?


----------



## harlem_cutie (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ we are in the same boat. I feel like I'm doing something wrong. I've taken pics in every possible lighting and just don't see any difference unlike Nars Reflecting Powder which gives me that nice soft focus blur.


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 13, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I honestly can't see any difference when I use the lighting palette. I kind of regret purchasing it. Any tips on how to apply it or tools to use to see differences?


  I didn't necessarily see a difference when I wore it the first time but I got so many compliments I figured it must be doing something. We don't always see a difference in ourselves because we look at our own faces every day all the time. All I do it buff or brush it over my face, depending on the color, I use diffused(not in the palette) as an all over face setting powder, and Incandescent on the high points as a highlighter. Radiant and Dim I use to warm my face up, on cheeks or temples. I'm very fair though, so it depends on your coloring, you may be able to use one of them as an all over setting powder.


----------



## brittbby (Dec 13, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I honestly can't see any difference when I use the lighting palette. I kind of regret purchasing it. Any tips on how to apply it or tools to use to see differences?


  Really? None at all? Hmmm...I have the hourglass ambient light brush and it works really well for me... It picks up a good amount of product and applies it evenly across the skin without looking powdery.


----------



## cocotears (Dec 15, 2013)

I go back and forth using Dim and Radiant as all over finishing powders. I use a fluffy powder blush since I don't own the Hourglass brush and I just really don't see the difference. Thanks for your thoughts though ladies!!


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2013)

cocotears said:


> I go back and forth using Dim and Radiant as all over finishing powders. I use a fluffy powder blush since I don't own the Hourglass brush and I just really don't see the difference. Thanks for your thoughts though ladies!!


  Hm. Sorry to hear that you've been disappointed, cocotears! The only suggestion I can make is that maybe you could try a slightly denser brush (like the Urban Decay face brush)?


----------



## brittbby (Dec 16, 2013)

katred said:


> Hm. Sorry to hear that you've been disappointed, cocotears! The only suggestion I can make is that maybe you could try a slightly denser brush (like the Urban Decay face brush)?


  Absolutely agree... A fluffy brush doesn't work for me. The hourglass brush is dense so I would definitely say a dense brush.


----------



## LdMD (Dec 27, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> cocotears said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly can't see any difference when I use the lighting palette. I kind of regret purchasing it. Any tips on how to apply it or tools to use to see differences?
> ...


  As @cocotears and @harlem_cutie said, I didn't notice any "substancial" difference on my skin after I used the palette - I used it mostly in daylight - but I think I noticed a subtle glow on my skin in the photos with flash from Christmas night! Maybe is like @novocainedreams said: other people will notice the difference more than ourselves.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 27, 2013)

I gave the palette to my mum for Christmas. I tried it before because I wanted to see what the hype was all about. I do get all the hype and I made a video review on the palette but I have quite a few powders and I wanted my mum to enjoy the three different colors as she can get a lot of use from it, as she has no highlighter or bronzer or finishing powder!


----------



## LdMD (Dec 27, 2013)

brittbby said:


> katred said:
> 
> 
> > Hm. Sorry to hear that you've been disappointed, cocotears! The only suggestion I can make is that maybe you could try a slightly denser brush (like the Urban Decay face brush)?
> ...


     I'm glad @cocotears asked about the best tools / application tips! I use a fluffy powder brush too, so now I'm gonna try a more dense brush, as @katred and @brittbby suggested. I'm thinking F82 from Sigma - the most dense brush I own - Maybe is it too much?! I'm afraid it'll pick too much product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's see how it goes! 

Thank you very much ladies for sharing your thoughts!!!


----------



## LdMD (Dec 27, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I gave the palette to my mum for Christmas. I tried it before because I wanted to see what the hype was all about. I do get all the hype and I made a video review on the palette but I have quite a few powders and I wanted my mum to enjoy the three different colors as she can get a lot of use from it, as she has no highlighter or bronzer or finishing powder!


 @IHughes Can you send me the link of your video review?! I wanna check it out! Thanks in advance!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah definitely!! I've started recently making YouTube videos, still learning and doing the best I can! Lol  I'll send you the link (or if anyone else wants to see it I don't know if I can post it here on the thread)


----------



## Kaori (Dec 27, 2013)

IHughes said:


> I'll send you the link (or if anyone else wants to see it I don't know if I can post it here on the thread)


Is it this one?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Gc6TgvlmI  =)


----------



## IHughes (Dec 27, 2013)

Yay that's me!!! Hope you like the video, still learning how to talk to a camera heheee


----------



## Kaori (Dec 27, 2013)

IHughes said:


> Yay that's me!!! Hope you like the video, still learning how to talk to a camera heheee


I liked it! It's long but helpful =) Finally know how to press the finishing powder into the skin xD I just whirled kabuki around my face and never saw any difference ^^;


----------



## IHughes (Dec 27, 2013)

Glad it was helpful in some way. If you swirl it you get a much lighter look and I like to press to keep the foundation in place and set it.  This video was quite long as I did the whole thing, review, swatches etc! Usually my videos aren't that long as I like to keep them to the point. Thanks for your opinion!! It helps me keep recording and making them!!


----------



## LdMD (Dec 28, 2013)

IHughes said:


> This video was quite long as I did the whole thing, review, swatches etc! Usually my videos aren't that long as I like to keep them to the point. Thanks for your opinion!! It helps me keep recording and making them!!


I really like long videos with informative and helpful informations! Keep up with the good work @IHughes!!! And thanks again for sharing your review!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 28, 2013)

LdMD said:


> I really like long videos with informative and helpful informations! Keep up with the good work @IHughes !!! And thanks again for sharing your review! :kisses:


  THANK you ever so much!! It really encourages me to carry on! I haven't got many subscribers but I'm having fun and I hope to help some people if I can! Thanks!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Dec 29, 2013)

LdMD said:


> I really like long videos with informative and helpful informations! Keep up with the good work @IHughes !!! And thanks again for sharing your review! :kisses:


   Agreed! Great video.


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 29, 2013)

IHughes said:


> THANK you ever so much!! It really encourages me to carry on! I haven't got many subscribers but I'm having fun and I hope to help some people if I can! Thanks!


  great channel!i sub


----------



## Kaori (Dec 31, 2013)

There will be Hourglass Ambient Lightning blush!!! cant wait to try    https://www.facebook.com/events/622140784514429/?ref=5


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2013)

Kaori said:


> There will be Hourglass Ambient Lightning blush!!! cant wait to try    https://www.facebook.com/events/622140784514429/?ref=5


  OMG! I need those!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 31, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> OMG! I need those!


  LA LA LA LA I can't hearrrrr you.  Actually, I wear Radiant Light as a blush all the time. I'll need to play with Dim more to figure out how to use it. Maybe it will be a better match for me in the summer.


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> There will be Hourglass Ambient Lightning blush!!! cant wait to try    https://www.facebook.com/events/622140784514429/?ref=5









 I was just thinking that Hourglass really needed to upgrade their blush options. I'm very curious to see how they combine the delicate finish of the ALPs with a more pigmented base colour.

  I can't wait to hear more news on shade range and availability.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 6, 2014)

katred said:


> I was just thinking that Hourglass really needed to upgrade their blush options. I'm very curious to see how they combine the delicate finish of the ALPs with a more pigmented base colour.
> 
> I can't wait to hear more news on shade range and availability.


  I don't need more blush. I don't need more blush. I'm on a low-buy this year. I'll never finish the twenty-freaking-four blush I have. I don't need more blush. 

  These better not be glorious.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2014)

anyone has both dim light and nars nico? would like to hear comparison between these two


----------



## katred (Jan 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> anyone has both dim light and nars nico? would like to hear comparison between these two


  I find Nico a little more neutral and Dim a little warmer. I also think Nico is a bit lighter. Good question and I'm kicking myself for not having swatched them side by side.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I find Nico a little more neutral and Dim a little warmer. I also think Nico is a bit lighter. Good question and I'm kicking myself for not having swatched them side by side.


  thank you katred
  i wanted to order online but can't decide...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't wait to see more pics of the blushes.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 8, 2014)

Kaori said:


> There will be Hourglass Ambient Lightning blush!!! cant wait to try    https://www.facebook.com/events/622140784514429/?ref=5


  I somehow missed this post!! I'm so excited tho!!!!! I cannot wait to see these blushes!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 8, 2014)

Can't believe they took down the pic from the sephora event D: I should have saved it ugh It looked exactly like ambient powder but with pink swirls.
  I may return Nars Day Dream and get the new hourglass blush instead for neutral blush, depending what kind of blushes they will come out with and the price(I definitely wont pay 45$ for it!) since the nars one feels to be lacking pigment, I have to layer and layer and barely see color and I'm fair skinned  Idk if I got bad batch because online swatches show the color nicely...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2014)

Kaori said:


> *Can't believe they took down the pic from the sephora event *D: I should have saved it ugh It looked exactly like ambient powder but with pink swirls.
> I may return Nars Day Dream and get the new hourglass blush instead for neutral blush, depending what kind of blushes they will come out with and the price(I definitely wont pay 45$ for it!) since the nars one feels to be lacking pigment, I have to layer and layer and barely see color and I'm fair skinned  Idk if I got bad batch because online swatches show the color nicely...


  Haha, I noticed that too when I searched for more pics. Good thing I saved it to show a makeup friend. 





  aaand zoomed in


----------



## Kaori (Jan 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haha, I noticed that too when I searched for more pics. Good thing I saved it to show a makeup friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haha, I noticed that too when I searched for more pics. Good thing I saved it to show a makeup friend.
> 
> aaand zoomed in :amused:


 Omg! It's so pretty! Is it LE?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 8, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haha, I noticed that too when I searched for more pics. Good thing I saved it to show a makeup friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ok, I want one of these. Do I have enough blush? Without question. Is this a gorgeous powder put out by a company whose powders I adore? Absolutely. I'm more than happy for one of these to be item #2 for the year. I will hold myself to one, but one of these will come home with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Items like these are the reason why I gave myself a ten item limit. I don't need a thing, but I need to be able to indulge in moderation when something beautiful gets launched.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 8, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ok, I want one of these. Do I have enough blush? Without question. Is this a gorgeous powder put out by a company whose powders I adore? Absolutely. I'm more than happy for one of these to be item #2 for the year. I will hold myself to one, but one of these will come home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its permanent since they have whole sephora event for it =)


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Haha, I noticed that too when I searched for more pics. Good thing I saved it to show a makeup friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Well that's coming home with me for sure. It's beautiful! It actually reminds me of the Cargo suede blushes, which have a similar marbled appearance. I wonder if it's just the one "universal" colour or if there are a few, like with the ambient powders.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 9, 2014)

From the Hourglass FB page:

AMBIENT SNEAK PEEK - This spring we're shining a light on an entirely new Ambient collection. A product so seamless, so luminous, it's out of this world.





  I. Can't. WAIT! I still wish I had easier access to the brand, I can only order from SpakeNK and the shipping costs are pretty high.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 21, 2014)

They had the blushes up for preorder on Space NK - $35 and £28. They're gone now though but they looked beautiful. I managed to preorder Dim Infusion last night. Luminous Flush also looked very pretty on the site.

  Dim Infusion: A subdued coral blush fused with Dim Light to add warmth.
  Diffused Heat: A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect.
  Luminous Flush: A champagne rose blush fused with Luminous Light to evoke a candlelit glimmer.
  Radiant Magenta: A golden fuchsia blush combined with Radiant Light for a summer glow.
  Mood Exposure: A soft plum blush fused with Mood Light to brighten the complexion.
  Ethereal Glow: A cool pink blush fused with Ethereal Light for a moonlit luminosity.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They had the blushes up for preorder on Space NK - $35 and £28. They're gone now though but they looked beautiful. I managed to preorder Dim Infusion last night. Luminous Flush also looked very pretty on the site.  Dim Infusion: A subdued coral blush fused with Dim Light to add warmth.
> Diffused Heat: A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect.
> Luminous Flush: A champagne rose blush fused with Luminous Light to evoke a candlelit glimmer.
> Radiant Magenta: A golden fuchsia blush combined with Radiant Light for a summer glow.
> ...


  Omg! I'm going to end up with all of these -_-


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They had the blushes up for preorder on Space NK - $35 and £28. They're gone now though but they looked beautiful. I managed to preorder Dim Infusion last night. Luminous Flush also looked very pretty on the site.
> 
> Dim Infusion: A subdued coral blush fused with Dim Light to add warmth.
> Diffused Heat: A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect.
> ...


  Hm...I'll need to see these to decide. Right now Luminous flush sounds the most promising. Since I have most of the powders, I do want to be sure that these don't just give exactly the same effect as the blush I already have combined with the powders.

  Dim Infusion and Radiant Magenta might also be pretty. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They had the blushes up for preorder on Space NK - $35 and £28. They're gone now though but they looked beautiful. I managed to preorder Dim Infusion last night. Luminous Flush also looked very pretty on the site.
> 
> Dim Infusion: A subdued coral blush fused with Dim Light to add warmth.
> Diffused Heat: A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect.
> ...


>.< so I guess it will be same price as the ambient powders, 45$, will need to decide only on one, hmm, already have luminous powder and plan to get ethereal.. I have lots of coral blushes and some pink ones as well...
  I really like Mood exposure *-* I hope pics will be up soon!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

Do we think the pic above is Radiant Magenta? If so, I think that one will follow me home.

  I'm wondering if the finish of these will be a bit like the MAC Pearlmattes; I have both Flower Fantasy and Flatter Me and I like both as sheer glowy blush (mostly in the summer).


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They had the blushes up for preorder on Space NK - $35 and £28. They're gone now though but they looked beautiful. I managed to preorder Dim Infusion last night. Luminous Flush also looked very pretty on the site.
> 
> Dim Infusion: A subdued coral blush fused with Dim Light to add warmth.
> Diffused Heat: A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect.
> ...


  They sound so good! I like Mood Exposure best from the descriptions. I checked SpaceNK the other day hoping they already had them. Too bad I didn't see them.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 21, 2014)

I am super excited about these! Sephora online is not familiar about this launch however will call my local store when they open . I think this is brilliant and interesting. I only own Radiant light so would take great pleasure seeing the potentional transformation of all of them


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Do we think the pic above is Radiant Magenta? If so, I think that one will follow me home.
> 
> I'm wondering if the finish of these will be a bit like the MAC Pearlmattes; I have both Flower Fantasy and Flatter Me and I like both as sheer glowy blush (mostly in the summer).


  I think it could be Ethereal Glow or Diffused Heat. For Dim and Diffused they had the same pic but it was more coral looking to me so I assumed it was the Dim one. Radiant Magenta was definitely more purple from what I remember and also a little cooler looking.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They're $35  Unless you're Canada in which case I have no idea.
> 
> I think it could be Ethereal Glow or Diffused Heat. For Dim and Diffused they had the same pic but it was more coral looking to me so I assumed it was the Dim one. Radiant Magenta was definitely more purple from what I remember and also a little cooler looking.


oo thats great! may  pick more of them *-* lol I just realized you posted the price earlier.. I just saw the pounds and did conversion, teehee ^^;
  definitelly getting at least two, may skip becca blush for these  may even return nars holiday blushes ;P


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 21, 2014)

oh so excited!!! can't wait!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They're $35  Unless you're Canada in which case I have no idea.
> 
> I think it could be Ethereal Glow or Diffused Heat. For Dim and Diffused they had the same pic but it was more coral looking to me so I assumed it was the Dim one. Radiant Magenta was definitely more purple from what I remember and also a little cooler looking.


  Unless there's a filter on the pic, i don't think it's Ethereal Glow because Ethereal Light is very white. Maybe Diffused Heat then - whatever it is, it's tempting.


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They had the blushes up for preorder on Space NK - $35 and £28. They're gone now though but they looked beautiful. I managed to preorder Dim Infusion last night. Luminous Flush also looked very pretty on the site.
> 
> Dim Infusion: A subdued coral blush fused with Dim Light to add warmth.
> Diffused Heat: A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect.
> ...


  That was exactly what I thought, although part of me wonders how different they would be than just taking a blush in the suggested colour and combining it with the corresponding powder... I'm still probably going to end up with all of them...


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 21, 2014)

My friend took a screenshot of one of them, on her blog she has the pic for what I am fairly sure is Luminous Flush.


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm hoping these work better than my dim powder. It was kinda a letdown for me.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> I'm hoping these work better than my dim powder. It was kinda a letdown for me.


  I adore the powders, but Dim is too dark on me. I'm hoping it will be better in the summer when I'm a bit darker. I wear Diffused Light every day.


----------



## niccig (Jan 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> My friend took a screenshot of one of them, on her blog she has the pic for what I am fairly sure is Luminous Flush.


Yup, that one is Luminous Flush! Based on the images they had on SpaceNK, I don't think the one in the teaser is Radiant, Ethereal or Mood.  Maybe Luminous or Dim/Diffused. I wish SpaceNK hadn't used the same image for Dim & Diffused - I'm afraid I'll get something that's a little more orange than I planned for


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

niccig said:


> Yup, that one is Luminous Flush! Based on the images they had on SpaceNK, I don't think the one in the teaser is Radiant, Ethereal or Mood.  Maybe Luminous or Dim/Diffused. I wish SpaceNK hadn't used the same image for Dim & Diffused - I'm afraid I'll get something that's a little more orange than I planned for


  If that's Luminous Flush, that's the one I'm getting. It's beautiful. I'll have to check out Dim Infusion as well, although I'm more likely to have dupes of that.


----------



## Denae78 (Jan 21, 2014)

Do we know if these are permanent?


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

Diffused & Ethereal are the 2 powders I don't have... So maybe those are the blush colors I'll try! Just trying to rationalize a purchase. Like AudreyC said, if these are the original powders swirled w a blush... I'm guessing I could dupe that color w my powder mixed w a similar blush shade! So I think I'll spring for the 2 colors that I don't have the powder match first!! In excited to try these as much as I love my powders!!


----------



## kait0 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh my god these look amazing!


----------



## admmgz (Jan 21, 2014)

I guess I won't be getting these blushes though they sound beautiful.. I already own all of the AL powders.. oh well, more money to go towards something else


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Diffused & Ethereal are the 2 powders I don't have... So maybe those are the blush colors I'll try! Just trying to rationalize a purchase. Like AudreyC said, if these are the original powders swirled w a blush... I'm guessing I could dupe that color w my powder mixed w a similar blush shade! So I think I'll spring for the 2 colors that I don't have the powder match first!! In excited to try these as much as I love my powders!!


  Diffused is a gorgeous powder; I'd been using NARS Light Reflecting loose powder until I got this, but this one has quickly become my favourite. If you choose this one, I don't think you'd be disappointed (assuming you like the blush colour as well).


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Diffused is a gorgeous powder; I'd been using NARS Light Reflecting loose powder until I got this, but this one has quickly become my favourite. If you choose this one, I don't think you'd be disappointed (assuming you like the blush colour as well).


  ^ I second this. I have four of the six full size powders, plus the ambient lighting palette and I think Diffused is my favourite of all of them. I haven't tried it with the sort of blush they're suggesting... Will have to give it a try.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

I was still able to find this although the blushes are gone from the SpaceNK site.





  I have no idea which one to get. And how to afford it, lol. I don't think I have the patience to wait if there ever will be a voucher again to at least save the shipping costs.


----------



## User38 (Jan 21, 2014)

I only have 3 powders.. and that's all I plan to ever get for now.  They are wonderful tho


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I was still able to find this although the blushes are gone from the SpaceNK site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dim Infusion? If so, I will have to work very hard at not buying two. I hope we see swatches; I have a few sheer glowy corals already.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-spring-2014


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2014)

Official announcement...

  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-spring-2014

  Also, I want Hourglass to make a quilt for my bed that looks like that background image.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, these are gorgeous. I knew they would be. I'm not even attempting to resist these. I'm clearing out three MAC blush I never wear (virtually new Plum Foolery, Early Morning and Amber Glow) and making room for two of these.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 21, 2014)

Omg,! The model looks so glory! I love it! What do u guys think it's on her?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 21, 2014)

katred said:


> Official announcement...
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-spring-2014
> 
> Also, I want Hourglass to make a quilt for my bed that looks like that background image.


  I came rushing over here to share it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The description sounds amazing. Basically makes me want to throw all of my blushes out of the window and buy all of these.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I came rushing over here to share it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr lol I think I really will return the holiday nars blushes, because I really like all of these hourglass ones *-*


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 21, 2014)

Kaori said:


> ikr lol I think I really will return the holiday nars blushes, because I really like all of these hourglass ones *-*


  Don't forget that you can mix a blush you already have with one of these powders; it's not one or the other. I love Day Dream and I'll continue to mix it with Incandescent Light and Luminous Light.  I hadn't thought of using Dim in this way, but I'll definitely experiment now.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Don't forget that you can mix a blush you already have with one of these powders; it's not one or the other. I love Day Dream and I'll continue to mix it with Incandescent Light and Luminous Light.  I hadn't thought of using Dim in this way, but I'll definitely experiment now.


oo, I shall try it with luminous light and see what I get


----------



## aurescent (Jan 21, 2014)

Hourglass is quickly becoming my favorite makeup brand. I need those ambient lighting blushes.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 21, 2014)

aurescent said:


> Hourglass is quickly becoming my favorite makeup brand. I need those ambient lighting blushes.


  I agree! I have fallen more and more in love with their products. Their face primer serum and tinted moisturizer is pure love!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 21, 2014)

From temptalia's facebook comments:
  "Just got off the phone with a rep at Hourglass Cosmetics. She said the launch date for these blushes on the Hourglass website is this Friday January 24th. She said the launch date for Sephora is February 11th. When I called the VIB Rouge Hotline at Sephora they had no idea when the launch date was. "


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 21, 2014)

Kaori said:


> From temptalia's facebook comments:
> "Just got off the phone with a rep at Hourglass Cosmetics. She said the launch date for these blushes on the Hourglass website is this Friday January 24th. She said the launch date for Sephora is February 11th. When I called the VIB Rouge Hotline at Sephora they had no idea when the launch date was. "


  Thanks for this!  I really should've stayed out of this thread because now I'm drooling over these blushes!  At that price, I'll probably only get one.  I have 3 of the Ambient Lighting Powders and like them, but don't love them above all else like so many people do.  Maybe I just haven't applied them with the right brush yet.  Anyway, these blushes are still gorgeous, and I will certainly treat myself to one when they're released at Sephora!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 21, 2014)

Kaori said:


> From temptalia's facebook comments: "Just got off the phone with a rep at Hourglass Cosmetics. She said the launch date for these blushes on the Hourglass website is this Friday January 24th. She said the launch date for Sephora is February 11th. When I called the VIB Rouge Hotline at Sephora they had no idea when the launch date was. "


   Ahhh! Too impatient to wait for sephora to release them. I will probably get two to start from the hourglass website since it's free shipping after $50 hehehe


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 21, 2014)

They look amazing and so so so promising! I wasn't too impressed with the Ambient powders (maybe I need to give them another go?) but these ones just looks so much better. Based on Temptalia's descriptions *Dim Infusion *and *Luminous Flush* are going to be my undoing!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so excited for these. I love blushes and have been wanting one of their powders.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 21, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Yes, these are gorgeous. I knew they would be. I'm not even attempting to resist these. I'm clearing out three MAC blush I never wear (virtually new Plum Foolery, Early Morning and Amber Glow) and making room for two of these.


  I'm going to do a blush purge as well to allow myself 2 of these!   





Naynadine said:


> I came rushing over here to share it too. :amused:   The description sounds amazing. Basically makes me want to throw all of my blushes out of the window and buy all of these. :haha:


  Yep... Blush purge it is! I'm going to shoot for 4 out, 2 of these in!  





Audrey C said:


> Don't forget that you can mix a blush you already have with one of these powders; it's not one or the other. I love Day Dream and I'll continue to mix it with Incandescent Light and Luminous Light.  I hadn't thought of using Dim in this way, but I'll definitely experiment now.


 That's my plan too! That's why I'm shooting for the 2 that are the powders I don't have. I plan to use dupes to makeshift the others with my current ambient powder stash!


----------



## admmgz (Jan 21, 2014)

Do I really need these blushes if I already own all of the perm AL powders & AL palette? I've become so addicted to this brand, Idk if I can resist... Any suggestions or advice?  Their Veil mineral primer & Illusion tinted moisturizer have become HG worthy for me. I also like the Arch brow sculpting pencil- it's replaced my Anastasia Brow Whiz.


----------



## katiee (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow. I just bought the Narsissist eyeshadow palette and wasn't going to buy anything for a while but I seriously need all of these


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 21, 2014)

Can't contain my excitement and I want each and every one of these. Don't shoot me but I don't even have any ambient lighting powders yet and I'm kicking myself for passing on the palette. But, I think that I may look into hourglass this year. 

  Too gorgeous!


----------



## purplevines (Jan 21, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Can't contain my excitement and I want each and every one of these. Don't shoot me but I don't even have any ambient lighting powders yet and I'm kicking myself for passing on the palette. But, I think that I may look into hourglass this year.
> 
> Too gorgeous!


  Maybe get one powder and one blush that has a mixture a different powder? That way you try out both things!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 21, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Thank god these are perm, I can get one when they release and then more when I graduate and find a job lol!
> 
> Picking the first one will be tough though they are all gorgeous...I never thought to do this with my blush and the powders!
> 
> ...


  Are you trying to tell me not to buy them all? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





…because I think I might need someone to convince me. And you've done a great job 

  True, it will be tough to choose out of these. I'm springing for them when they hit Sephora, so I hope swatches will be abundant by then.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 21, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Are you trying to tell me not to buy them all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well we didn't succeed in the lippies for FOF being frosts so we have to cut back a bit and get creative


----------



## kittkat (Jan 21, 2014)

so happy about this, I am glad they are perm and not LE

  I have 4 of the powders ......mood light is my fav.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

I want all of these blushes! I will try to limit myself to just one when they release, but it will be tough. I use Diffused every day, as it really helps to make my complexion look amazing


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 22, 2014)

I also want all these blushes! I think I'll also get some first that I don't have the Ambient Lighting powder from. I got the AL palette thanks to the lovely Yazmin and I really like it. Especially the lightest colour, so I think Ethereal Glow or Diffused Heat will be my first purchases.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 22, 2014)

: ( They just look like Milani blushes in fancy packaging from the promo ad.


----------



## katred (Jan 22, 2014)

The only shade from the ALPs that I don't have at all is Ethereal, since I have a few white highlighting powders already. I am tempted to get the Ethereal Glow, though.

  This morning, I decided that I would start experimenting to see what effect I got trying to "create" one of these shades on my own, so I'm wearing Mac Salsarose + Diffused Light. It's a nice combination, gives me a very healthy glow.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I agree! I have fallen more and more in love with their products. Their face primer serum and tinted moisturizer is pure love!


  I having nothing from Hourglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So maybe I'll start with the new blushes.

  So you really love the quality of their products?


----------



## katred (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I having nothing from Hourglass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been really impressed with everything I've tried. So far, I've accumulated:

  Shadow duos- Suede, Prism, Exhibition
  Lipsticks- Raven, Nocturnal, Fawn
  Lip gloss- Fortune, Siren
  Ambient Lighting powders- Dim Light, Mood Light, Diffused Light, Luminous Light + Ambient Light palette (Dim Light, Radiant Light, Incandescent Light)
  Film Noir Mascara
  Veil primer

  I've avoided the liquid lipsticks, because I find them dry even swatched on my hand. I've tried samples of their foundations and while the formulas feel nice, even the latest shades are a bit dark for me.

  Alongside the new blushes, I really want to try one of their brushes, which I think are the softest I've ever felt- natural or synthetic. I'm also wondering how I've managed to go this long without buying Icon- either the lipstick or the lip gloss- which lives up to its name. Not that I need another red lipstick but I usually don't have the willpower to resist.

  It's an extremely classy, well-edited line-up that's well worth the price.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I having nothing from Hourglass :shock:  So maybe I'll start with the new blushes.  Si you really love the quality of their products?


   I do! I have loved everything I've tried so far. They have yet to let me down. Their products do exactly what they say.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

katred said:


> I've been really impressed with everything I've tried. So far, I've accumulated:
> 
> Shadow duos- Suede, Prism, Exhibition
> Lipsticks- Raven, Nocturnal, Fawn
> ...


Aww, thanks hun! Great information.

  Well, you know I will have to get the red Icon lipstick for sure  I'm thinking about 3 of the blushes, but will wait to see some swatches first. These for sure plus that Ambient Powder Brush which is out of stock.


Diffused Heat A vibrant poppy blush combined with Diffused Light for a subtle halo effect 	
Ethereal Glow


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I do! I have loved everything I've tried so far. They have yet to let me down. Their products do exactly what they say. <3


  Awesome...I trust what you say  Thanks! I'm going to try a few things then. What is your favorite thing?


----------



## brittbby (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome...I trust what you say  Thanks! I'm going to try a few things then. What is your favorite thing?


  Oh man! That's tough. I would probably say their primer serum just because my skin is so dry that it is a life saver and makes my foundation lay much better. Then there's the ambient powders, which I personally love... I know some people haven't had luck but man, they just hit out of the ballpark for me!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 22, 2014)

I saw T's post on the blushes and decided to make my way over here. I definitely getting at least one! I can't wait, Hourglass has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I having nothing from Hourglass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I only own Dim AL Powder and the Mineral Veil primer right now. Hourglass mark up is so pricey. I personally love the liquid lipstick Icon. My lips don't have many issues so I can wear most lipsticks without hassle.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, so many good reviews. Thanks everyone. That primer sounds divine...my skin is a bit dry right now too.


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 22, 2014)

If your skin is dry try the No 28 primer first imo


----------



## katrice (Jan 22, 2014)

I keep going back to look at that pretty promo shot. love it. I have dim light and I have been using the mineral veil primer for awhile and wouldn't want to be without that. Can't wait for the blushes. From just the pics and descriptions so far, diffused heat is my top pick.


----------



## aurescent (Jan 22, 2014)

From the promo pics, I think Ethereal Glow and Diffused Heat are my favorites! I can't get over how gorgeous these blushes look.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 22, 2014)

Three of them look good to me, however the coral one seems the best for me. I forget the names at the moment.


----------



## cocotears (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you to whoever suggested using a denser brush with the Ambient Lighting powders!! It really made a difference! I can finally see the effect that everyone has been taking about.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 22, 2014)

cocotears said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to whoever suggested using a denser brush with the Ambient Lighting powders!! It really made a difference! I can finally see the effect that everyone has been taking about.


  I think that was me!! I'm glad you gave noticed a difference! It's amazing how much of a difference the brush makes isn't it?


----------



## Debbs (Jan 23, 2014)

Continued excitement for these but I can't help but wonder if there will be vein/swirl deviations amongst these. The really bold, vibrant quilted background colors on Temptalia versus the actual product pictures varies significantly (lighter). Wants all the more pigmented ones which could possibly mean a bit less for me  than I had inititally imagined (possibly 2 blushes, max 3-pushing it).


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's another post on the blushes. It has the same information as T and MUBB published, but she's labeled the photos to clarify which is which: 

  http://www.perilouslypale.com/2014/01/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-info-images-release-trembling-anticipation.html

  (Note: I'm not sure, but I think that Diffused Heat and Dim Infusion might be reversed.)


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 23, 2014)

I think so too. I mean diffused is meant to be a poppy colour. The one she labelled certainly doesn't look it


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jan 23, 2014)

I so want at least one of the new blushes


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 23, 2014)

I think my choice will be Luminous Flush - but I'm reserving the right to add a second!


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going to start with luminous flush and mood exposure......


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 23, 2014)

which I just ordered online from hourglass site...


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 23, 2014)

and now almost all are out of stock....


----------



## brittbby (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't believe they are already sold out for the most part!!!!


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've not ordered from them before...hopefully nothing gets canceled....


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm waiting for the Sephora launch - Hourglass doesn't ship to Canada. I'm glad that I'll get to see swatches before these launch at other retailers.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought that they were launching on the Hourglass website on the 24th? Not surprise that they went and will continue to  go fast-permanency  will be random based on in-stock supply. Sephora on Feb 11th gives me more time to collect my pennies for these babies!


----------



## katred (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, I have a killer headache and who knows what I imagined, but I'm reasonably certain I saw somewhere on line today that sephora will be making these available to VIBs online on February 1st. In store date will be the 18th.   I remember all that but I have no clue where I saw it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2014)

they're sold out already


----------



## User38 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2014)

Did they have a 'waiting room' too


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 23, 2014)

katred said:


> Ok, I have a killer headache and who knows what I imagined, but I'm reasonably certain I saw somewhere on line today that sephora will be making these available to VIBs online on February 1st. In store date will be the 18th.   I remember all that but I have no clue where I saw it.


 Yay! I can't wait! You know, I never even saw it went up on hourglass site and now it's sold out lol...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 23, 2014)

I saw on FB that they were available and clicked on the link just to have a look and they were already gone. Maybe they just had 5 of each, lol.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 23, 2014)

wow
  At least it's permanent lol


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 23, 2014)

katred said:


> I remember all that but I have no clue where I saw it.


Yay! VIB Rouge should get them now, though….


----------



## kkeely30 (Jan 24, 2014)

They are up now on Sephora!  All in stock except ethereal.  It's VIB exclusive. Enjoy


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

But but i dunno which to buy yet!


----------



## kkeely30 (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding too!  I chose Dim because the peachy color is so pretty and I have a lot of pinky/plum blushes. Although I'm sure nothing like these.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Talk about buying blind, no swatches are even up yet!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2014)

Sooo  what did everyone get...  I was panicking .. I didn't which one to get.  I got luminous and diffused


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

I tried to order Luminous Flush and it won't ship to Canada. I can't figure out why (and neither can Sephora), but they can't even override the system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've had this problem with items containing sunscreen (like Bobbi Brown BB cream), but never a blush. Very frustrating, because it will sell out in a heartbeat here and I'm not near enough a Sephora to stalk. Maybe this is the universe telling me not to buy it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 24, 2014)

I ordered Dim infusion and Diffused heat. Thank u so much for posting the sephora availability info. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Guys 10% off with V436CB! I bought luminous and diffused, ethereal was out of stock


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I tried to order Luminous Flush and it won't ship to Canada. I can't figure out why (and neither can Sephora), but they can't even override the system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hourglass won't ship to Canada and Sephora often makes things available only to the US, not us. It's not that they aren't allowed, it's that they won't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm surprised at how many companies seem completely disinterested in pursuing the Canadian market, when we buy proportionally more per capita that the US. They'll be available eventually in stores up here and for shipment in Canada. I'm guessing Sephora is only making them available in the US because they don't want Hourglass to snatch up all the early sales there. Since Hourglass won't ship to other countries, they don't need to worry about competing in Canada.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I tried to order Luminous Flush and it won't ship to Canada. I can't figure out why (and neither can Sephora), but they can't even override the system.    I've had this problem with items containing sunscreen (like Bobbi Brown BB cream), but never a blush. Very frustrating, because it will sell out in a heartbeat here and I'm not near enough a Sephora to stalk. Maybe this is the universe telling me not to buy it. :crybaby:


  So sorry to hear that!  Keep trying!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Jan 24, 2014)

I ordered Luminous Flush and Diffused Heat. Going to wait for more swatches to order the others.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

I ordered Luminous Flush. I can't wait.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 24, 2014)

My beautiful angel just ordered me Mood Exposure! TY doll. I need to get on the Sephora VIB this year.  Less department store hauls now


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (Jan 24, 2014)

They're up for non VIB also  Edit : I lied didn't read the bottom VIB note


----------



## sungelly87 (Jan 24, 2014)

I got luminous flush and one of the new marc Jacobs lipsticks. I hope these are not as metallic as some of the mac msfs.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

katred said:


> Hourglass won't ship to Canada and Sephora often makes things available only to the US, not us. It's not that they aren't allowed, it's that they won't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sephora ships the Hourglass powders to Canada - that's how I bought them. It's odd that they're not doing the blush. I'm supposed to get a call back to tell me why the blush are different. The woman I spoke to thought it was likely an ingredient issue, but neither of us could figure out what it might be.

  It may be a limited distribution strategy, but if I hear anything different I'll come back and post.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the heads up! I really want ethereal glow!! Whyyyy must it be out of stock? Has anyone noticed when you click on Ethereal glow it says "NEW BI ONLY"... The rest say "VIB EXCLUSIVE"


----------



## niccig (Jan 24, 2014)

I snagged Mood Exposure and Radiant Magenta from Sephora (awww yiss!). I also have Diffused Heat and Luminous Flush coming from when SpaceNK had them up briefly the other day. I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Thanks everyone for the heads up! I really want ethereal glow!! Whyyyy must it be out of stock? Has anyone noticed when you click on Ethereal glow it says "NEW BI ONLY"... The rest say "VIB EXCLUSIVE"












 REALLY!!! I got Diffused Heat & Luminous Flush. Did you get any?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Debbs said:


> My beautiful angel just ordered me Mood Exposure! TY doll. I need to get on the Sephora VIB this year. Less department store hauls now


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

RedVelvetX said:


> I ordered Luminous Flush and Diffused Heat. Going to wait for more swatches to order the others.


  We got the same ones


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :shock: :lol:  REALLY!!! I got Diffused Heat & Luminous Flush. Did you get any?


  I have luminous flush in my cart and deciding if I want another one or if I'm waiting for ethereal glow... Decisions decisions


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Sooo what did everyone get... I was panicking .. I didn't which one to get. I got luminous and diffused








  I didn't know there was a 10% off ..oh well


----------



## purplevines (Jan 24, 2014)

AHHH I don't know what to get!  Is mood exposure too boring looking?  I'll ship it to my family in the US lol

  Or wait until swatches??


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Mods may want to check the new threads - I think we're getting spammed lol!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't wait to see swatches. I think I'll get Mood or Dim. Diffused looks like it has shimmer, so I'm not interested in that.
  I might have a chance to get them next month, if Germany gets them by then. We only have one counter in the country as far as I know, but a makeup friend offered to pick them up for me when she goes there.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't know there was a 10% off ..oh well


 I dint know either, I was just googling for a sephora coupon code like I always do before I buy sth and it was on retaillme not


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

I really want the blushes but I know they are permanent and I should be saving money, and wait for swatches...what to do...also want Ethereal Glow which is out- I don't see anything about New BI Only, everything says VIB exclusive to me. Contemplating Diffused Heat(to go with my Diffused powder, they say they are supposed to go together, although that's probably to get you to buy them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Mood Exposure...they all look lovely really.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm... Who knows, just hoping it comes in stock soon!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

So for the excitement of ordering my Luminous Flush I decided to whip out my Ambient Lighting palette for my look today. I used Dim Light all over. Radiant light was used as blush. Incandescent as my highlight. I'm happy with how it all comes together and can't wait for Luminous Flush to arrive to add to my Hourglass stash. Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I really want the blushes but I know they are permanent and I should be saving money, and wait for swatches...what to do...also want Ethereal Glow which is out- I don't see anything about New BI Only, everything says VIB exclusive to me. Contemplating Diffused Heat(to go with my Diffused powder, they say they are supposed to go together, although that's probably to get you to buy them all:haha: ) and Mood Exposure...they all look lovely really.


 Lol, I bought the blushes in shades that I do not own in the powders on purpose! U mean I was not suppose to do that? Hmmm....


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Serenityy said:


>


GORGEOUS!!!!! This is such a beautiful photo of you doll. LOVE your eyebrows


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Lol, I bought the blushes in shades that I do not own in the powders on purpose! U mean I was not suppose to do that? Hmmm....


  LOL. I really don't think it matters. I was just reading from their promo release: "_Ambient Lighting Blush is designed to be paired with Ambient Lighting Powder. Using the two products together imbues the entire complexion with an otherworldly glow." _Like I said, probably to get you to buy them all. ;-)


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!! This is such a beautiful photo of you doll. LOVE your eyebrows


  Aw thank you so much elegant!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Lol,* I bought the blushes in shades that I do not own in the powders on purpose!* U mean I was not suppose to do that? Hmmm....


  Lol I did the same! Even though I was tempted by the description of Radiant Magenta


----------



## niccig (Jan 24, 2014)

Is anyone going to the Sephora events for this in Vegas today/tomorrow? If you do, puh-_lease_ take pictures for us!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't know there was a 10% off ..oh well


   Me too...  Use it for  your next order  LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

I just got off the phone with Sephora CS & they said they have very limited quantities of these


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 24, 2014)

Ugh I saw these were available on Sephora and seriously thought about getting one, but I'm trying to resist for the time being.  Since they're perm, I might wait until the sale in March/April to get the 15% off.  Plus funds are really low this month, so I probably shouldn't spend the money on these right now, especially buying them blind.  So I think I'll take a few deep breaths and wait for swatches, even though I'm tempted to get just one right now.  Someone talk me out of getting just one right now???


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got off the phone with Sephora CS & they said they have very limited quantities of these


  No bueno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Hope everyone ends up getting what they want!


----------



## purplevines (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got off the phone with Sephora CS & they said they have very limited quantities of these


  perm, perm, perm, perm, perm...need to control the impulse!


----------



## swallace (Jan 24, 2014)

i got luminous flush to go with my highlighting powder!  So excited!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 24, 2014)

purplevines said:


> perm, perm, perm, perm, perm...need to control the impulse!


You're right. I am sooooo tempted but I don't even know what color to get. Sephora images are usually way off so I don't want to get something that I don't like and have to return it.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got off the phone with Sephora CS & they said they have very limited quantities of these


  Elegant, are you getting any of the Clinique spring blushes as well? They look and sound amazing... and like you would like them as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I'm the only one interested in them.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

niccig said:


> Is anyone going to the Sephora events for this in Vegas today/tomorrow? If you do, puh-_lease_ take pictures for us!


  I'm so jealous of people who are there! I was in Vegas last week  one week to early lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Elegant, are you getting any of the Clinique spring blushes as well? They look and sound amazing... and like you would like them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I put Berry Pop in my cart this morning. I am going to see if my local counter has them to go see/swatch. Aren't they adorable! I will have to get at least one.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 24, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> You're right. I am sooooo tempted but I don't even know what color to get. Sephora images are usually way off so I don't want to get something that I don't like and have to return it.


  Exactly, images are off, these aren't LE so when they come back in stock and there are swatches we can make a decision without wasting money/product!  Do you have any of the powders? I'm going to be mixing my blushes with them to tide me over


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 24, 2014)

I can wait.  I'm gonna wait.  I need swatches.  I'm trying not to impluse purchase.  And hopefully there will be stock for the Sephora sale in March... if I can wait that long.  

  I'm gonna wait  Really.  I am.  I have Diffused Heat sitting in my cart and I've attempted to purchase it twice already.  But I'm gonna wait for swatches.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I put Berry Pop in my cart this morning. I am going to see if my local counter has them to go see/swatch. *Aren't they adorable!* I will have to get at least one.








 Yes, they are! I think I'm going to get Ginger and Berry. (even though I'm on a low-buy) I keep checking the sites, but looks like we don't have them here yet. Let me know how you like them


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, they are! I think I'm going to get Ginger and Berry. (even though I'm on a low-buy) I keep checking the sites, but looks like we don't have them here yet. Let me know how you like them


  I just called my counter & they are unpacking them right now..lol! So, I am going to brave below 0 temps & get us some pics & swatches of them right now


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just called my counter & they are unpacking them right now..lol! So, I am going to brave below 0 temps & get us some pics & swatches of them right now


  I'm so jealous! (Not of the below 0 temps tho) haha! Ahhh I can't wait to hear ur thoughts on them! I wish I had a counter nearby =\


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just called my counter & they are unpacking them right now..lol! So, I am going to brave below 0 temps & get us some pics & swatches of them right now


  OMG, that's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







    The pretty sping colours will hopefully make you forget the cold temps, lol.


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 24, 2014)

The Hourglass Ambient Lighting Blush is now available on Sephora for VIB/VIB Rouge (early preview!) USD$35 / CAD$41. Fine print: VIB/Rouge online preview 1/24-2/1. Available in stores 2/21. Quantities are limited. 

  http://www.sephora.com/ambient-lighting-blush-P384963?skuId=1581297&country_switch=ca


  Urgghh, so resisting the temptation right now. I just made a rather large order yesterday on Sephora  Maybe I'll wait until Chic Week or the VIB sale in Nov or something since it is permanent!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Ugh I saw these were available on Sephora and seriously thought about getting one, but I'm trying to resist for the time being.  Since they're perm, I might wait until the sale in March/April to get the 15% off.  Plus funds are really low this month, so I probably shouldn't spend the money on these right now, especially buying them blind.  So I think I'll take a few deep breaths and wait for swatches, even though I'm tempted to get just one right now.  Someone talk me out of getting just one right now???


I'm also waiting lol sooo hard though


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow, check emails, there is awesome offer for VIB rouge with 35$ purchase.(free fullsize dior lipstick in dolce vita) I shall order one blush lol


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Wow, check emails, there is awesome offer for VIB rouge with 35$ purchase.(free fullsize dior lipstick in dolce vita) I shall order one blush lol


  Of course right after I placed my order, I got the email. Deciding if I should go back for another one just to get the lipstick...I don't wear reds all that often...


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

It was tough, but I just got Luminous Flush for now. The Rouge perks are actually looking better this year, but I don't think I'll reach it


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Wow, check emails, there is awesome offer for VIB rouge with 35$ purchase.(free fullsize dior lipstick in dolce vita) I shall order one blush lol


  Well, I couldn't get the blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but I already had the new Bumble and Bumble Pret a Porter dry shampoo in my cart. A free bold, red-orange Dior lippie? Done. It probably cost more than the contents of my cart.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hmm i dint get the email, i got one for caudalie serum though


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Well, I couldn't get the blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Crap. I take it that they aren't shipping the "preview" items to Canada then? That's just silly.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

katred said:


> You look beautiful! What is the lipstick you have on, btw? I'm wearing Incandescent today as well. I put it over an orange blush (Mac My Paradise), which gives a really interesting sort of effect. I would say that I wear these powders more often than not. They really are like applying photoshop to my face.


   Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have on Sweet Succulence from MAC's Indulge collection. I agree with you about the photoshop effect, I notice  the same for me! Pretty soon its almost time for me to buy the full-size powders, the shades in my palette are running out! Too bad Incandescent isn't available as a full sized powder.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The powders are wonderful. I didn't have many, but they've caused me to unload all but two of my MSF. There's just no comparison between the finish of the products.

  I love Incandescent as well, but Luminous is also lovely. It doesn't quite have the same bright, pure light quality but I still reach for it often.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Me too... But there's no way I can resist them.


  I just got back whooo I would brave anything for makeup. No cold temps are going to stop me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do we have a thread ready for them? They are very soft & pretty!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got back whooo* I would brave anything for makeup. No cold temps are going to stop m*e
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Ooh, can't wait to hear more. Here's the Clinique thread:

  http://www.specktra.net/t/144116/clinique-makeup/30


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2014)

These blushes are tempting me. I've been doing good so far with the Low Buy I only got two cosmetic items this month. This is tempting me into a third piece.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

The Clinique flower blush pics & swatches are up!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 24, 2014)

Here are some swatches I posted in the sephora thread too

  http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/01/24/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush/


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> So for the excitement of ordering my Luminous Flush I decided to whip out my Ambient Lighting palette for my look today. I used Dim Light all over. Radiant light was used as blush. Incandescent as my highlight. I'm happy with how it all comes together and can't wait for Luminous Flush to arrive to add to my Hourglass stash. Happy Friday y'all!


  Gorgeous as always! Love the look!!   





Kaori said:


> Wow, check emails, there is awesome offer for VIB rouge with 35$ purchase.(free fullsize dior lipstick in dolce vita) I shall order one blush lol


 Could you post the promo code? I'm VIB Rouge but didn't get the email yet! Boo Thanks hun!!


----------



## LiliV (Jan 24, 2014)

I just ordered Luminous Flush! I was torn between that and Dim Infusion and wanted to try the formula before getting both


----------



## sayalin (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry! Already posted


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Here are some swatches I posted in the sephora thread too
> 
> http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/01/24/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush/


 
  Thank you! It's funny, she says that the blushes aren't incredibly pigmented, but they look very pigmented to me. Perhaps they sheer out more, as the Lighting Powders do. Judging from her swatches, the texture looks similar to the ALPs. I definitely want me some.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 24, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Here are some swatches I posted in the sephora thread too  http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/01/24/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush/


  Hmmmm... I'm glad we started to see swatches. I need to see more of ethereal glow before I can go for it. I'd like to see T's but I don't think she got it -_-


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 24, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Here are some swatches I posted in the sephora thread too
> 
> http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/01/24/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush/


  Thanks!
  Hm, they look pretty light. EG looks more like a highlighter than a blush to me. I really like Dim, though.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks to a kind Specktra member, I was able to get Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush. I'm a light blush fan, so I'm not worried about the pigmentation. The swatches look like they have plenty of colour to me. Besides, if they're anything like the powders, the beauty of the finish isn't always captured in pictures.

  I'm pleased to have resisted Radiant Magenta - it was a near thing! If I love the swatches, I can always get it later in the year if I really want it.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Here are some swatches I posted in the sephora thread too
> 
> http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/01/24/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush/


I can scratch those two from my list, not really fan of those colors xD


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Sorry, it was rougedior but it sold out after only one hour when somebody posted code on facebook and within ten minutes it sold out  I heard VIBs were able to use the code as well, so that's why it went so fast, but it's not confirmed =/    I can scratch those two from my list, not really fan of those colors xD


  Thanks for letting me know... At least I'm in the loop! Heehee


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

So Sephora confirmed that only rouge was able to use the perk. Kinda bummed that it sold out so fast then, I mean how many Rouge's is out there? They should have multiple fullsizes to choose from, then it would be much more fair


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> So Sephora confirmed that only rouge was able to use the perk. Kinda bummed that it sold out so fast then, I mean how many Rouge's is out there? They should have multiple fullsizes to choose from, then it would be much more fair


  I agree, regardless of it selling out fast, ALL VIBR should have gotten the same email with ALL of the perks included. It's completely unfair some got one for a FULL SIZE product and other a mere deluxe sample. How is that OK in their eyes? And they think no one would know or catch on? Great they're trying to finally cater to Rouges, but what good is it if we aren't all treated equally. Sephora has been going down hill, don't add a new program if you can't fulfill the requirements.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> So Sephora confirmed that only rouge was able to use the perk. Kinda bummed that it sold out so fast then, I mean how many Rouge's is out there? They should have multiple fullsizes to choose from, then it would be much more fair





novocainedreams said:


> I agree, regardless of it selling out fast, ALL VIBR should have gotten the same email with ALL of the perks included. It's completely unfair some got one for a FULL SIZE product and other a mere deluxe sample. How is that OK in their eyes? And they think no one would know or catch on? Great they're trying to finally cater to Rouges, but what good is it if we aren't all treated equally. Sephora has been going down hill, don't add a new program if you can't fulfill the requirements.


  I agree! I never did receive ANY email for anything! Why am I considered different than any other VIBR!?? Sephora needs to figure out how to handle this program, or no one will be motivated to even try to reach that level in the future.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 24, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> I agree, regardless of it selling out fast, ALL VIBR should have gotten the same email with ALL of the perks included. It's completely unfair some got one for a FULL SIZE product and other a mere deluxe sample. How is that OK in their eyes? And they think no one would know or catch on? Great they're trying to finally cater to Rouges, but what good is it if we aren't all treated equally. Sephora has been going down hill, don't add a new program if you can't fulfill the requirements.


  I didn't get any email at all from them about any of the perks, I only just saw it in the Sephora thread here.  And I agree they really need to organize better or something.  I'm missing how something is considered a perk when you have to order within the first 30min or something, that just seems like a raffle.  I understand running out of stock but I just feel like something isn't really an extra "perk" if you have to fight to be one of the first to order in order to receive it. It's like "here's something you can maybe possibly get if you're quick. Good luck!" I don't know, I still think they're not running Rouge as anything really special like they made it out to sound


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't get any email either


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 24, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I didn't get any email at all from them about any of the perks, I only just saw it in the Sephora thread here. And I agree they really need to organize better or something. I'm missing how something is considered a perk when you have to order within the first 30min or something, that just seems like a raffle. I understand running out of stock but I just feel like something isn't really an extra "perk" if you have to fight to be one of the first to order in order to receive it. It's like "here's something you can maybe possibly get if you're quick. Good luck!" I don't know, I still think they're not running Rouge as anything really special like they made it out to sound


I said that same thing on their fb page. We spent more money to get free perks, not a chance at a perk. There really isn't anything worth spending that kind of money again, not that I wouldn't have anyway, but I might have spent it elsewhere and maybe gotten a better deal or extra gifts somewhere else.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

Ethereal Glow is up at Sephora - just ordered it

  Flush is Sold Out


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2014)

Ethereal  blush is up


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Ertheral blush is up


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 24, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:


   Great minds think alike!! I ordered too with the 10% off discount!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

I keep wondering if the nars rouge travel size is almost full size? From All things sephora topic:

  CARTROUGE - CARTIER Eau de Cartier Sample Set
  VINOROUGE - Deluxe sample of Caudalie serum
  NARSROUGE- NARS Illuminator in Orgasm

*Offer is not valid in retail stores or at Sephora inside JCPenney. Offer available with any online merchandise order of $35 USD or more. Enter code*NARSROUGE* in the promotion code box at checkout to receive a NARS Illuminator in Orgasm (1.0 oz). One per client, non-transferable. Must be VIB Rouge to redeem offer. Valid while supplies last, quantities are limited. Not valid on previous purchases or purchases of eGift certificates or gift cards. Cannot be used in conjunction with other promotion codes. Sephora employees are not eligible for offer. This offer is subject to change, alteration, or termination by Sephora in its sole discretion at any time

  I wonder if it's a typo because on the pic it seems slim.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Great minds think alike!! I ordered too with the 10% off discount!








  It wouldn't let me use that code again because I used it earlier  but I found a FS code because thats all I got this time...3 separate orders today..lol


----------



## Kaori (Jan 24, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I keep wondering if the nars rouge travel size is almost full size? From All things sephora topic:
> 
> CARTROUGE - CARTIER Eau de Cartier Sample Set
> VINOROUGE - Deluxe sample of Caudalie serum
> ...


It seems that the Caudalie deluxe sample is 1/3 size of full version, 26$ value =)
  Confirmed that NARS Illuminator in Orgasm is 1.0 oz. so almost 30$ value and the CARTIER Eau de Cartier Sample Set are 0.13 oz each = 0.52oz of fragrance = 15$ value


----------



## kait0 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tried to order ethereal blush.. "This page or item is restricted in Canada. To view this item on the U.S. site, click continue."

  WHY DOES SEPHORA HATE CANADIANS?!?!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 24, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Gorgeous as always! Love the look!!


 Aw thank you girly!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ethereal blush is permanent, its permanent, do not order it, i already ordered two blushes this morning...repeat...its not working!!! I keep going back to the sephora page!!


----------



## kittkat (Jan 24, 2014)

I caved and ordered radiant magenta.................really wanted luminous so bummed its sold out!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't know which to get! Ahh!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 24, 2014)

I think I will order Diffused Heat &Ethereal Glow with 2 Clinique blushes on the side. I wish there were more swatches. 

  I wanted Luminous Flush 

Dim is pretty too, and it sort of reminds me of Adored MSF just by product photos.

  Edit: I behaved and only ordered Diffused Heat &the 2 clinique blushes. If they're perm, why such limited quantities?


----------



## purplevines (Jan 24, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I think I will order Diffused Heat &Ethereal Glow with 2 Clinique blushes on the side. I wish there were more swatches.
> 
> I wanted Luminous Flush
> 
> ...


  Which clinique ones did you pick?

  Are you getting stereo rose from FOF? I love the look of Diffused but they both look kind of similar :/


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 24, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Which clinique ones did you pick?
> 
> Are you getting stereo rose from FOF? I love the look of Diffused but they both look kind of similar :/


  Ginger Pop & Berry Pop! They're all pretty looking though!

  I already have SR so I don't think I'll be getting another. I hope DH &SR are not similar! Why do you think they look similar? The colors look different to me.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 24, 2014)

Oohh, I saw Ginger pop on Temptalia and loved it! I think I'm going to get ginger pop and plum or berry pop, waiting to see more swatches.

  I think the bright red in both diffused and SR maybe just sticks in my mind! Anddd I'm also trying to control my spending haha.

  I do know that SR is way more bronzey though, so Diffused will be interesting to see.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 24, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Oohh, I saw Ginger pop on Temptalia and loved it! I think I'm going to get ginger pop and plum or berry pop, waiting to see more swatches.
> 
> I think the bright red in both diffused and SR maybe just sticks in my mind! Anddd I'm also trying to control my spending haha.
> 
> I do know that SR is way more bronzey though, so Diffused will be interesting to see.


  I will find out soon, I was just hoping they wouldn't be similar because I want something different from SR. 

  Yes, I need to control my spending too.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jan 25, 2014)

Saw that these were available, ran over to Sephora.com. Put two in my cart. The magenta was fine, the rose said couldn't be shipped to Canada. Kept trying the different colours - two were ok, the rest could not be shipped. When I checked out, got a message that none of the blushes could be shipped to Canada.

  Makes absolutely no sense since Hourglass has been sold by Sephora in Canada for a long time. Really irksome. Why even show them on the Canadian site if you aren't willing to ship?? Guess I'll have to wait until they show up in stores here, assuming they do.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I think I will order Diffused Heat &Ethereal Glow with 2 Clinique blushes on the side. I wish there were more swatches.
> 
> I wanted Luminous Flush
> 
> ...


  I want to know what you think of the Clinique blushes! The colors will be so beautiful on you.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 25, 2014)

I have 3 of these on the way - Dim, Diffused and Radiant Magenta. I have a feeling that the Radiant Magenta could be too dark for me but Sephora has a great return policy. If it doesn't work for me, it's going back.

  So much for my New Year's resolution of buying much less makeup. So far, I have the blushes on the way and the Nars Narsissist palette on pre-order.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

I have high hopes for Radiant Magenta but I want to see swatches


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 25, 2014)

It looks like the problem has been corrected at Sephora for Canadians - I still had the items in my basket and was able to get right to the end without getting the message that they couldn't be shipped to Canada. I didn't actually order them because i don't want duplicates, but they told me yesterday that they were looking into it and it looks like it's working for my fellow Canucks now.

  Don't forget to use the 10% code! 

  Also, my order with the Dior Dolce Vita has shipped, so there was no problem using the code. We don't always get them e-mailed to us but I've never had one not work.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have high hopes for Radiant Magenta but I want to see swatches


  I wanted to check out that one as well, but it's one I will also need to see swatched first.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> Aw, elegant, you're so sweet! I'll let you know! I'm expecting to love them, so I hope they don't disappoint! I saw your pictures in the Clinique thread and they all look very pretty! I'm a sucker for anything pretty that goes on the cheeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to check out that one as well, but it's one I will also need to see swatched first.









  The texture is so nice, so I'm hoping that it works for you. Very pretty & cute


----------



## brittbby (Jan 25, 2014)

http://loveyeyaa.wordpress.com/2014/01/25/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-swatches/  Found some more swatches!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> The texture is so nice, so I'm hoping that it works for you. Very pretty & cute


  I saw them at the counter today. My favorites were Plum Pop &Peach Pop, the two I did not order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked all of them, though. I was tempted to buy them. The texture is nice & so smooth.  I can't wait to play with them when they get here!

  Wait a minute. Are these not cream? How did I not notice this…I thought they were creamy! haha..


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Found some more swatches!


  EG really is too light for my liking.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> EG really is too light for my liking.


  It looks incredibly light in both swatches we've seen. I'm hoping it translates better on the skin! Hoping to see it on someone soon... Going to hold off on ordering it now.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> EG really is too light for my liking.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *brittbby*
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

Love Magenta in that swatch. EG is light


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I saw them at the counter today. My favorites were Plum Pop &Peach Pop, the two I did not order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Figures - right  Plum Pop is so lovely on. They are cream to powder


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-photos-swatches

  T has swatches!


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-photos-swatches
> 
> T has swatches!


  Thanks, Naynadine! Diffused Heat and Radiant Magenta look lovely. I can't wait until everyone reports back here on the ones they bought. I'm dying for a swatch of Luminous Flush


----------



## Debbs (Jan 25, 2014)

Mood Exposure is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday so will report my opinion of ME then.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-photos-swatches  T has swatches!


   Omg. They are both gorgeous. I bought luminous flush but now I feel the need to own both of these... Dang


----------



## brittbby (Jan 25, 2014)

Karen got them too! Hopefully we see swatches soon!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmm, her swatch of Magenta looks waay more coral peach than that swatch in the link.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Omg. They are both gorgeous. I bought luminous flush but now I feel the need to own both of these... Dang


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 25, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Karen got them too! Hopefully we see swatches soon!


  Are those the same 2 T had?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 25, 2014)

Of course they're gorgeous - I never doubted it. If I swap/sell enough of the items I'm not wearing, I may have to get myself Radiant Magenta. It's beautiful.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 25, 2014)

I want to try these.  I haven't tried any Hourglass powders yet.  The only thing that is holding me back is that the colors look very much like some of the mineralize blushes I have.  I hope someone does some comparisons.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Are those the same 2 T had?


  I'm thinking so... But it's reallllly hard to tell


----------



## LiliV (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-photos-swatches  T has swatches!


  Diffused Heat looks gorgeous!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 25, 2014)

I ordered diffused heat yesterday and now I'm lusting after the magenta color as well. What to do what to do...


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Are those the same 2 T had?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *brittbby*
> 
> ...


I'm almost positive they both got the same two. Remember when the Ambient Lighting Powders first came out, everyone got the same shades. I think they give them what they think will be the biggest sellers. Just my take on it though.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I'm almost positive they both got the same two. Remember when the Ambient Lighting Powders first came out, everyone got the same shades. I think they give them what they think will be the biggest sellers. Just my take on it though.


I wonder, because T wrote on FB that she bought all but ethereal which was sold out yesterday ^^


----------



## brittbby (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I wonder, because T wrote on FB that she bought all but ethereal which was sold out yesterday ^^


  She hasn't got any of those in yet. She was later able to buy Ethereal Glow when it became available.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 25, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I wonder, because T wrote on FB that she bought all but ethereal which was sold out yesterday ^^


In the sneak peak review she just put up, she said that she had purchased all six on Friday, but they weren't there yet, and the two she had were press samples.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 25, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> In the sneak peak review she just put up, she said that she had purchased all six on Friday, but they weren't there yet, and the two she had were press samples.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *brittbby*
> 
> ...


Ah I see. I wonder why they send press samples after the release ;


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It looks like the problem has been corrected at Sephora for Canadians - I still had the items in my basket and was able to get right to the end without getting the message that they couldn't be shipped to Canada. I didn't actually order them because i don't want duplicates, but they told me yesterday that they were looking into it and it looks like it's working for my fellow Canucks now.  Don't forget to use the 10% code!   Also, my order with the Dior Dolce Vita has shipped, so there was no problem using the code. We don't always get them e-mailed to us but I've never had one not work.


 Your order shipped? Im so impatient, i hate ordering over the weekend.lol Mine still says sent to warehouse.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-photos-swatches  T has swatches!


  Yay! Those both look DIVINE! And those are the exact 2 I ordered! My order I placed second already shipped but my first order (Diffused) hasn't yet... Not sure what that's about?! Can't wait to try these! I have VERY high expectations! And w my massive blush stash... They better perform or back they'll go w no apologies at all!!


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jan 25, 2014)

They are so pretty! I think I may grab the Radiant magenta


----------



## thejwlife (Jan 25, 2014)

Gah! I need these to come to the store asap.


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2014)

Hm... I may be alone in this, but I'm a little disappointed by the two shades Temptalia showed. Both look quite similar and both, while pretty, are definitely corals, which isn't really what I was expecting from the colour descriptions. I'm still planning on getting Ethereal Glow when I can, since I don't have that many light pink blushes, but for the others, I want to wait and see how different they are from one another on my skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

katred said:


> Hm... I may be alone in this, but I'm a little disappointed by the two shades Temptalia showed. Both look quite similar and both, while pretty, are definitely corals, which isn't really what I was expecting from the colour descriptions. I'm still planning on getting Ethereal Glow when I can, since I don't have that many light pink blushes, but for the others, I want to wait and see how different they are from one another on my skin.


  Her pics of the Magenta one do not look anything like the swatch on the arm in the link we just had. Hers do look almost the same - corals. That has me confused because I see no fuchsia/magenta in hers. Odd

  I may go to the store to get my magenta blush so that I can pick a very color saturated magenta plot with little of the highlight shade. They look so vivid in the promo shot compared to what we're seeing which is kind of disappointing.

  Like you, I'm still excited about EG! I think it might just be lovely on.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone that has Mood Light - what do you think of it? Describe it to me Thanks


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

katred said:


> Hm... I may be alone in this, but I'm a little disappointed by the two shades Temptalia showed. Both look quite similar and both, while pretty, are definitely corals, which isn't really what I was expecting from the colour descriptions. I'm still planning on getting Ethereal Glow when I can, since I don't have that many light pink blushes, but for the others, I want to wait and see how different they are from one another on my skin.


  I find a lot of the warmer blushes that T wears in her full face shots look very similar. I can only discern major differences when she's wearing a blush that's really cool toned.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I find a lot of the warmer blushes that T wears in her full face shots look very similar. I can only discern major differences when she's wearing a blush that's really cool toned.


  Hey doll, I'm going to take some pics of the Nars Copacabana illuminator for you to compare with the pink one. I'll post them in that Nars thread  I'm worried that you won't be happy with the shimmer in the pink - I don't know.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2014)

katred said:


> Hm... I may be alone in this, but I'm a little disappointed by the two shades Temptalia showed. Both look quite similar and both, while pretty, are definitely corals, which isn't really what I was expecting from the colour descriptions. I'm still planning on getting Ethereal Glow when I can, since I don't have that many light pink blushes, but for the others, I want to wait and see how different they are from one another on my skin.


  I'm seriously considering getting Radiant Magenta; I have a lot of coral shades but very few pinks (Launch Away and Dollymix). I really like subtle (if buildable) blush, so I expect to love these. The Hourglass powders are so flattering (even with large pores, aging skin) that it makes it hard to reach for lesser versions. I'm now getting rid of my MSF (with the exception of Adored) because there's just no comparison between the Ambient powders and MSF.

  I suspect that RM will look a bit pinker IRL than it does in T's swatches; the arm swatch we've seen certainly does. I've already ordered Luminous Flush; I'll wait to see how close (or different) RM might be before making a decision. I like Radiant Light as a natural blush; I think it would be beautiful mixed with a pop of a deeper pink.

  The only problem I have with Hourglass is that I love their products so much that buying them causes me to use my others less often!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's that swatch link again. Ts does not look anything like this:

http://loveyeyaa.wordpress.com/2014/01/25/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-swatches/

  imho - the one in the link above is more like it.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Hey doll, I'm going to take some pics of the Nars Copacabana illuminator for you to compare with the pink one. I'll post them in that Nars thread  I'm worried that you won't be happy with the shimmer in the pink - I don't know.


  Thank you, that's so sweet! You also read my mind- I've been trying to decide if I might want Copacabana more and be able to use it in more looks


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Thank you, that's so sweet! You also read my mind- I've been trying to decide if I might want Copacabana more and be able to use it in more looks


  I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend Copacabana - it is so soft wearable & GORGEOUSLY highlights the skin. I never want to be without it. I really think you would like it more than the pink one.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend Copacabana - it is so soft wearable & GORGEOUSLY highlights the skin. I never want to be without it. I really think you would like it more than the pink one.


  Okay, I'll get that one then! I was just thinking last night that I love the look of Adelaide, but I would kind of be restricted to when I was wearing cool-toned blushes or doing a really pink look. I'm way better off getting Copacabana since I could use it more often


----------



## Debbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Wondering how comparable and dupeable Radiant Magenta is to Mac Supernova and Sweet Samba blushes? I am thinking that I will just be satisfied with  Mood Exposure. The others may be too light for me. I plan to get the two new LE Chanel blushes coming soon as well as one from Mac FoF collection- Petal Power.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend Copacabana - it is so soft wearable & GORGEOUSLY highlights the skin. I never want to be without it. I really think you would like it more than the pink one.


I have it but I tried once and found it too shimmery, then forgot about it >.< How do you apply it to look soft? Do you mix it with foundation?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Are you vib rouge? cos the narsrouge promo code for orgasm illuminator in almost still full size is working, so you could get both
> 
> I have it but I tried once and found it too shimmery, then forgot about it >.< How do you apply it to look soft? Do you mix it with foundation?


  I just tap a very very small thin amount onto the skin with my finger & kind of tap with the fingers to sheer it out so its very subtle. I haven't tried mixing it with foundation.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

I ordered Mood Exposure.. can't waitttt. Was originally going to get Ethereal Glow or Luminous Flush but they were both sold out by the time Canada got to order.. It's all a conspiracy I tell you!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Anyone that has Mood Light - what do you think of it? Describe it to me Thanks


  That's the one I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> That's the one I'm looking forward to the most.


  You too? Maybe I should go google it  It was my first pick.


----------



## purplemaren (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm so excited to get a couple of these!  I probably won't until I get paid again on the 7th though


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You too? Maybe I should go google it  It was my first pick.








  Mine too  I could use another plum blush, I don't have that many. And I remembered how much I love MAC's Plum Foolery, maybe Mood Exposure will be a similar shade.
  I haven't found any swatches yet


----------



## Kaori (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't have any plum blushes, so I have high expectations for Mood Exposure! Thats the only one I ordered, will arrive tomorrow xD So far the swatches for diffused and radiant look like something I already have and I don't think dim would look good on my cool/neutral tone. Can't wait to see swatches of luminous, because that's the only ambient powder I have, so I wonder if using it on top of blush will make same effect. As far as ethereal goes, idk if I could pull of such pale lavender on my fair skintone o.o


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 






  Mine too  I could use another plum blush, I don't have that many. And I remembered how much I love MAC's Plum Foolery, maybe Mood Exposure will be a similar shade.
  I haven't found any swatches yet 






  Saw this on ebay.. I'm glad it looks lighter in the pan than the promo images. Although it looks like depending on how the marbling was done you could get quite different swatches.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Saw this on ebay.. I'm glad it looks lighter in the pan than the promo images. Although it looks like depending on how the marbling was done you could get quite different swatches.


  Thanks for sharing  I'm sad it looks lighter, lol. If I get it I hope I'll get one with more dark veining.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Mine too  I could use another plum blush, I don't have that many. And I remembered how much I love MAC's Plum Foolery, maybe Mood Exposure will be a similar shade.
> I haven't found any swatches yet


  Plum has got to look very pretty on you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't find any swatches either.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Plum has got to look very pretty on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're too sweet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess we have to wait until T gets it. 
  I'm kinda liking the Magenta one too now.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Are you vib rouge? cos the narsrouge promo code for orgasm illuminator in almost still full size is working, so you could get both
> 
> I have it but I tried once and found it too shimmery, then forgot about it >.< How do you apply it to look soft? Do you mix it with foundation?


  Sadly, I'm not VIB Rouge yet  I was really close at the end of the year, but moving expenses prevented me from reaching it. I would love to get both eventually!


----------



## User38 (Jan 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just tap a very very small thin amount onto the skin with my finger & kind of tap with the fingers to sheer it out so its very subtle. I haven't tried mixing it with foundation.


  I wish I were that gentle.. I mix, mash with foundation or apply straight sometimes over foundation. They all work as long as you have a good buffing brush.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine have shipped! I'm so excited. I can't wait to see everyone's swatches too!:eyelove:


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

Yay, my Mood Exposure and Dior lipstick arrived xD so pretty. But I was expecting something plum purple like but it's more of a reddish brown nude type of shade, it seems similar to Becca mineral blush in Sweet pea, which I wanted to buy, so I can scratch that of my list(didn't see that one in person, going from swatches online). I tried taking photos but my camera kept fighting with me and not wanting to focus properly =.= I need to stop buying so much makeup and instead save up for new one with manual focus


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Yay, my Mood Exposure and Dior lipstick arrived xD so pretty. But I was expecting something plum purple like but it's more of a reddish brown nude type of shade, it seems similar to Becca mineral blush in Sweet pea, which I wanted to buy, so I can scratch that of my list(didn't see that one in person, going from swatches online). I tried taking photos but my camera kept fighting with me and not wanting to focus properly =.= I need to stop buying so much makeup and instead save up for new one with manual focus


  BEAUTIFUL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine shipped today, can't wait to have it in my hot little hands hehe. I was expecting it to be more of a purple/pink nude rather than red/brown but I'm still excited to check it out. Hopefully it looks amazing on.. maybe it will replace my Blushbaby as top favorite??


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Yay, my Mood Exposure and Dior lipstick arrived xD so pretty. But I was expecting something plum purple like but it's more of a reddish brown nude type of shade, it seems similar to Becca mineral blush in Sweet pea, which I wanted to buy, so I can scratch that of my list(didn't see that one in person, going from swatches online). I tried taking photos but my camera kept fighting with me and not wanting to focus properly =.= I need to stop buying so much makeup and instead save up for new one with manual focus


  How is the finish? These really do look different than what might reasonably be expected (from a colour standpoint); I can't wait to see swatches side by side. The shades look a lot more alike than I'd thought they would.

  How's the lippie?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Yay, my Mood Exposure and Dior lipstick arrived xD so pretty. But I was expecting something plum purple like but it's more of a reddish brown nude type of shade, it seems similar to Becca mineral blush in Sweet pea, which I wanted to buy, so I can scratch that of my list(didn't see that one in person, going from swatches online). I tried taking photos but my camera kept fighting with me and not wanting to focus properly =.= I need to stop buying so much makeup and instead save up for new one with manual focus


  Not exactly what I expected, but I like it


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> How is the finish? These really do look different than what might reasonably be expected (from a colour standpoint); I can't wait to see swatches side by side. The shades look a lot more alike than I'd thought they would.
> 
> How's the lippie?


I think it's satin finish, I didn't see any sparkles or glitter and it didn't look matte. And the pigmentation was pretty good but it also blend out super easily xD But I looked into mirror and it almost disappeared on me o.o My cheek ate it. Granted I just put it on my bare face without anything under or over it lol
  The lippie is definitely orange red so it kinda looks bad on me lol will need to put gloss over it to make it more cool-toned. But I like the texture, its smooth and slightly hydrating and smells like some kind of fruit, can't pinpoint which one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I have to say I finally got my hands on the new Nirvana black and white perfume samples,was sooo excited to try it, but they smell horrible on me


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I think it's satin finish, I didn't see any sparkles or glitter and it didn't look matte. And the pigmentation was pretty good but it also blend out super easily xD But I looked into mirror and it almost disappeared on me o.o My cheek ate it. Granted I just put it on my bare face without anything under or over it lol
> The lippie is definitely orange red so it kinda looks bad on me lol will need to put gloss over it to make it more cool-toned. But I like the texture, its smooth and slightly hydrating and smells like some kind of fruit, can't pinpoint which one though
> 
> 
> ...


  I like orange-red, but I think there are more that can wear the cool reds (I can't).

  So far the blush all seem to look like a version of a warm coral. I hope the differences are more pronounced than that, or I didn't need two of them!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I like orange-red, but I think there are more that can wear the cool reds (I can't).
> 
> So far the blush all seem to look like a version of a warm coral. I hope the differences are more pronounced than that, or I didn't need two of them!


  Me too... I'm a little nervous. Glad the 2 I got look really different from each other from the pan pics... but who knows! If these are really subtle, they might not come off very different on the skin than a regular blush layered with the Ambient Powder on top!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> That swatch reminds me of Tarte Exposed... one of my all-time favorite blushes! But I definitely don't need a dupe! I'll have to do a swatch comparison in the store. It looks really pretty, but not at all what I thought it would look like based on the description.
> Me too... I'm a little nervous. Glad the 2 I got look really different from each other from the pan pics... but who knows! If these are really subtle, they might not come off very different on the skin than a regular blush layered with the Ambient Powder on top!


  I really like the promo pic for these; Hourglass confirmed on their Facebook page that the model is wearing Luminous Flush even though it looks like she's holding Radiant Magenta. I've seen swatches of Dim Infusion and I'm pretty confident that's a sheer light coral, so I should be ok.

  T's pics of Radiant Magenta and Diffused Heat look so similar, although she lists different dupes for each, and now Mood Exposure looks similar to them as well. I hope we're wrong about that. I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on RM; I don't need another Liberte/Torrid/My Paradise/Marine Life type colour, as much as I love them.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I really like the promo pic for these; Hourglass confirmed on their Facebook page that the model is wearing Luminous Flush even though it looks like she's holding Radiant Magenta. I've seen swatches of Dim Infusion and I'm pretty confident that's a sheer light coral, so I should be ok.
> 
> T's pics of Radiant Magenta and Diffused Heat look so similar, although she lists different dupes for each, and now Mood Exposure looks similar to them as well. I hope we're wrong about that. I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger on RM; I don't need another Liberte/Torrid/My Paradise/Marine Life type colour, as much as I love them.


  nono, mood exposure is not similar to radiant magenta and diffused heat =) Those two are really similar to Nars Day dream but when I swatched mood exposure it looked nothing like my day dream(thankfully) xD When tomorrow will be daylight again, I can take pic of it next to my other blushes, hopefully camera will start to focus properly. Do I need to take pic from a distance to get focus? Or how do you do manual focus on point-and-shoot cameras? @[email protected]


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

The promo pic is insanely different than the actual product. It also shows more of the color & less of the highlight shade which seems to be reversed from the real product that I've seen. Kind of disappointing. Sephora's shipping is sooooooooooo slow. Mine are still in the warehouse


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

I've just looked at many other pics & swatches of RM & none of them look even close to Ts


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

I have just noticed that too.. what's up with that?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have just noticed that too.. what's up with that?


  I feel like these are similar to the swirled MSFs where depending on how it's made the proportions of each color are different. Maybe this is one of those products that you need to go pick out in store and get the kind of swirl that you want?


----------



## jennyap (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I have just noticed that too.. what's up with that?


  Her RM looks like it has a particularly small proportion of blush colour compared to the AL powder in the mix, that's probably a large part of what's throwing it off.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

hmmm.. well they are mineralized so it can happen..but to photog that doesn't make much sense imo.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I've just looked at many other pics & swatches of RM & none of them look even close to Ts


  I wonder if hers could be labeled wrong???


----------



## Debbs (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree been saying that from I saw these blushes that swirl/veins distribution will have a major impact on swatches. Promo pics are so bright and vibrant compared to the actual products it seems. My fate is in the hands of the warehouse staff . Hope I get lucky!


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

lol.. well whaddya know -- we all make mistakes


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

I googled bunches of pics & nearly all of them have very little main blush color & much more of the highlight. I would think at least one would show up with more blush than highlight. Ack..my first experience with Hourglass. I so hope mine have more blush than highlight.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I agree been saying that from I saw these blushes that swirl/veins distribution will have a major impact on swatches. Promo pics are so bright and vibrant compared to the actual products based on pics. My fate is determined by the warehouse staff . Hope I get lucky!


  that's what happens with msf products.. have to cherry pick the veining or you get duds.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I googled bunches of pics & nearly all of them have very little main blush color & much more of the highlight. I would think at least one would show up with more blush than highlight. Ack..my first experience with Hourglass. I so hope mine have more blush than highlight.


  lol.. what a headache.  I hate that cherry picking business, makes SAs wanna kill you.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I wonder if hers could be labeled wrong???


  I was wondering if something like that happened too. Its waaay off. I see no magenta. It would be at least, a soft rose pink not coral by any means.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope I get a good one too.. I'm also in the hands of warehouse staff lol.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

I see o.o guess I got lucky mne has lots of swirlies.. but maybe that's why I don't see the lavender mood light color in it  But one more reason to buy ethereal glow in the future, that one looks lavender-ish, may be able to mix them together for an interesting color X3


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 27, 2014)

So far I'm wondering why I ordered any of these instead of combining the powder of my choice from my Ambient Lighting palette with whatever blush I'm in the mood for. Duh


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like the name Ethereal glow... sounds like you're dead or from another world.  And, I already have Ethereal somethingorother from L. Geller which is an amazing pink


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> So far I'm wondering why I ordered any of these instead of combining the powder of my choice from my Ambient Lighting palette with whatever blush I'm in the mood for. Duh


  lol Winthrop.. you hit the nail on the head with that comment.  So true..it's not rocket science to mix colours -- MUAs do it all the time.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I don't like the name Ethereal glow... sounds like you're dead or from another world.  And, I already have Ethereal somethingorother from L. Geller which is an amazing pink


That's what I like about it  makes me think of elves and vampires >
  On these swatches http://lipstickwithsomesunshine.com/2014/01/24/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush/ it looks kinda lavender-like, but maybe its just my monitor because on this swatch it looks more light pink: http://loveyeyaa.wordpress.com/tag/ethereal-glow/


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> So far I'm wondering why I ordered any of these instead of combining the powder of my choice from my Ambient Lighting palette with whatever blush I'm in the mood for. Duh








 exactly. Must be because of the promo shot..lol Deceiving promo pic if you ask me. They look darn luscious in it. I guess we'll find out if anyone gets more blush in theirs. Maybe I'll end up liking them anyway.


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

lol @ vampires


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I don't like the name Ethereal glow... sounds like you're dead or from another world.  And, I already have Ethereal somethingorother from L. Geller which is an amazing pink


  I love it! I want to be deathly pale and glowing from inside with moonlight!! Lol! Ethereal is the next lighting powder on my wishlist.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol Winthrop.. you hit the nail on the head with that comment.  So true..it's not rocket science to mix colours -- MUAs do it all the time.


I will need to try it, I suspect if I put the powder over blush it will make it more pearly. Mood exposure seems to have much less sheen than Luminous powder, but that may be because heavy swatch of blush and highlighter are two different things? lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I don't like the name Ethereal glow... sounds like you're dead or from another world.  And, I already have Ethereal somethingorother from L. Geller which is an amazing pink


  I like to think that it makes me look like an angel with beams of light coming out from all around me


----------



## User38 (Jan 27, 2014)

lmao

  on me, it highlites my little horns


----------



## LiliV (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> The promo pic is insanely different than the actual product. It also shows more of the color & less of the highlight shade which seems to be reversed from the real product that I've seen. Kind of disappointing. Sephora's shipping is sooooooooooo slow. Mine are still in the warehouse


  Mine hasn't shipped yet either!  I swear since I made VIB Rouge they send things out slower.  So much for that free 3 day shipping


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol Winthrop.. you hit the nail on the head with that comment.  So true..it's not rocket science to mix colours -- MUAs do it all the time.


  Yep... this may be the final decision for me... as I had originally anticipated. I was really hoping I was wrong and these would be as fantastic as the powders as a stand alone product. I don't need another ordinary blush that I can dupe.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so confused! I found this swatch http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/03/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in-ethereal-light-and-mood-light-photos-swatches-and-review.html  where mood light looks like the kind of color I got, redish brown and not purple by any means... but on so many different swatches it looks lavender-pink! Is it maybe my skin tone that pulls out the non-lavender colors out? ; I'm getting feeling that these blushes and powders are going to look different depending on your skintone @[email protected]


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I'm so confused! I found this swatch http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/03/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in-ethereal-light-and-mood-light-photos-swatches-and-review.html  where mood light looks like the kind of color I got, redish brown and not purple by any means... but on so many different swatches it looks lavender-pink! Is it maybe my skin tone that pulls out the non-lavender colors out? ; I'm getting feeling that these blushes and powders are going to look different depending on your skintone @[email protected]


Skin tone, camera, lighting, computer monitor.. All of these things are going to affect how it looks, which is why swatches are so annoying but we all want them anyway!! Lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't see Magenta either! Or "vibrant poppy" in the Diffused swatch! I had high hopes based off the powders... I won't hesitate to return them if they aren't as described. Obviously swatching wasn't a possibility with an online launch...
> 
> That's why I was originally only ordering the ones I didn't already own as the powder... picking a blush similar to the blush color and mixing it with the powder is exactly what my plan was.. and the blushes will be returned if they aren't spectacular.
> 
> Yep... this may be the final decision for me... as I had originally anticipated. I was really hoping I was wrong and these would be as fantastic as the powders as a stand alone product. I don't need another ordinary blush that I can dupe.


Good call for suuure!! I got the blush with a powder I didn't have as well. I knew I wouldn't be able to pass up trying at least one of the blushes!

  I've been playing around with putting Luminous over other blushes which I'm liking. I'm light enough to wear it alone too and it just defines and brings life to my face! It's like a subtle nude blush that adds a youthful glow.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I don't see Magenta either! Or "vibrant poppy" in the Diffused swatch! I had high hopes based off the powders... I won't hesitate to return them if they aren't as described. Obviously swatching wasn't a possibility with an online launch...
> 
> That's why I was originally only ordering the ones I didn't already own as the powder... picking a blush similar to the blush color and mixing it with the powder is exactly what my plan was.. and the blushes will be returned if they aren't spectacular.
> 
> Yep... this may be the final decision for me... as I had originally anticipated. I was really hoping I was wrong and these would be as fantastic as the powders as a stand alone product. I don't need another ordinary blush that I can dupe.


  Exactly. Yep, mine will go right back if they aren't fabulous & have some color. And, hourglass will prolly get an email. Had they looked anywhere near the promo I would be fine.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

LiliV said:


> Mine hasn't shipped yet either! I swear since I made VIB Rouge they send things out slower. So much for that free 3 day shipping


  Good heavens, I know..blech


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> So far I'm wondering why I ordered any of these instead of combining the powder of my choice from my Ambient Lighting palette with whatever blush I'm in the mood for. Duh


  This is what I've been wondering too! I mean, I have shades that I could combine to get what I think the products should look like based on the description. I might try blending them to create swatches and then see how the real things compare.


----------



## katred (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I'm so confused! I found this swatch http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/03/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in-ethereal-light-and-mood-light-photos-swatches-and-review.html  where mood light looks like the kind of color I got, redish brown and not purple by any means... but on so many different swatches it looks lavender-pink! Is it maybe my skin tone that pulls out the non-lavender colors out? ; I'm getting feeling that these blushes and powders are going to look different depending on your skintone @[email protected]


  It definitely has to do with skin tone. Mine is similar to hers and I would say that Mood Light looks the same on me, maybe just a little more pink. I find that the lavender tones are less pronounced when seen against paler, cooler skin with this one. I have to say that this is the one ALP where I thought they missed the mark with the description. All the others were spot on.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-review/  Karen reviewed them!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Both are really pretty on her. Hers still have more highlighter than blush. Gives me hope in the color though


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Geesh, mine finally shipped. They will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Both are really pretty on her. Hers still have more highlighter than blush. Gives me hope in the color though


  Yes, particularly if they were applied with a fan brush. Her skin tone is much deeper than mine - imagine what a regular blush brush would lay down.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine will be here Wednesday too. I'm hoping for good pigmentation. I don't need something super bright/dark, but I don't want to have to fight to get it to show up


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 27, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Mine will be here Wednesday too. I'm hoping for good pigmentation. I don't need something super bright/dark, but I don't want to have to fight to get it to show up


  Exactly


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so jealous of you all! Screw the blushes though, I just want the ambient light palette...I may just have to buckle down and pay $150+ on eBay for it. That really SUCKS! Lol


----------



## LiliV (Jan 27, 2014)

Finally got my shipping notice!  Can't wait to get my blush


----------



## purplevines (Jan 27, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> I'm so jealous of you all! Screw the blushes though, I just want the ambient light palette...I may just have to buckle down and pay $150+ on eBay for it. That really SUCKS! Lol


  Why don't you just buy three ambient lighting powders for that price instead..?


  Karen's swatches of Radiant Magenta look like what I expected it to be, vs temptalia's weird coral! I hope you ladies all love your blushes!


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 27, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Why don't you just buy three ambient lighting powders for that price instead..?   Karen's swatches of Radiant Magenta look like what I expected it to be, vs temptalia's weird coral! I hope you ladies all love your blushes!


 The issue is, hourglass is sold out of the ones I want. Also, I wanted the one that was limited out of it.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 27, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> The issue is, hourglass is sold out of the ones I want. Also, I wanted the one that was limited out of it.


There is plenty other great highlighters which are just as good if not better


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 27, 2014)

I kind if want to get them but I don't know which to get, I'd like the magenta one but is rather get 2 for free shipping but the other one I'm interested in is out of stock. Not sure if I should hold off until a sale whenever sephora has one OR until they are instore if I'm impatient, I mean it would be nice to swatch them, I just want them ASAP


----------



## purplevines (Jan 27, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> The issue is, hourglass is sold out of the ones I want. Also, I wanted the one that was limited out of it.


   Hourglass is still selling out of the powders? Do you have a Sephora where you live? It would just suck for you to pay so much for not even full size products


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaori said:


> There is plenty other great highlighters which are just as good if not better


  I'm aware of this lol but I have makeup OCD. there's no other way to explain wanting a certain product so bad when there are clearly better subs and dupes lol  





purplevines said:


> Hourglass is still selling out of the powders? Do you have a Sephora where you live? It would just suck for you to pay so much for not even full size products


 Hourglass was sold out of all but 2 the last time I looked.  You know what sucks the most about it? I'm a traveling makeup artist now so around Christmas I was in the houston area and actually saw it in bulk-like 20 of them out for sale at sephora, along with the nars blush palette I also regrettably skipped, and swatched them thinking oh silly hourglass...who would want this for $58?   Then later in the week, another artist had it so I actually TRIED it on a model and the search began! Lol I went back to the same sephora that day and every one of them was gone. Lesson learned: if you glance at it twice, buy it!  I was actually lucky enough to secure the palette at a reasonable price tonight so hopefully all goes well with that and it lands here where it belongs. I'm looking to get rid of all my msfs except lightscapade and use this palette only for highlighting to save space.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 27, 2014)

Diffused Heat will be here Wednesday along with my cute little clinique pop blushes! Can't wait!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 27, 2014)

I guess they probably won't be restocking any of these before the first


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 28, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> I'm aware of this lol but I have makeup OCD. there's no other way to explain wanting a certain product so bad when there are clearly better subs and dupes lol Hourglass was sold out of all but 2 the last time I looked.  You know what sucks the most about it? I'm a traveling makeup artist now so around Christmas I was in the houston area and actually saw it in bulk-like 20 of them out for sale at sephora, along with the nars blush palette I also regrettably skipped, and swatched them thinking oh silly hourglass...who would want this for $58?   Then later in the week, another artist had it so I actually TRIED it on a model and the search began! Lol I went back to the same sephora that day and every one of them was gone. Lesson learned: if you glance at it twice, buy it!  I was actually lucky enough to secure the palette at a reasonable price tonight so hopefully all goes well with that and it lands here where it belongs. I'm looking to get rid of all my msfs except lightscapade and use this palette only for highlighting to save space.


  Incandescent Light is a beautiful highlighter but Dim is more of a setting powder (for those darker than me). I wear Radiant Light as a blush. I wouldn't consider this palette, as much as I like it, as a replacement for a bunch of individual highlighters,  Luminous Light is also a very nice highlighter and it's full size.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 28, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> I was actually lucky enough to secure the palette at a reasonable price tonight so hopefully all goes well with that and it lands here where it belongs. I'm looking to get rid of all my msfs except lightscapade and use this palette only for highlighting to save space.


  I'm glad you found it It's always nice to get something you've wanted for a while.  I do agree with Audrey's comment above though.


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Incandescent Light is a beautiful highlighter but Dim is more of a setting powder (for those darker than me). I wear Radiant Light as a blush. I wouldn't consider this palette, as much as I like it, as a replacement for a bunch of individual highlighters,  Luminous Light is also a very nice highlighter and it's full size.





purplevines said:


> I'm glad you found it It's always nice to get something you've wanted for a while.  I do agree with Audrey's comment above though.


  Well I still have some other highlighters I love but I'd like to rid myself of the msfs 100% I always drop them and it makes a huge mess that I usually don't have time to clean up. Also, on sets with flash the palette is excellent  because of the setting properties it has and the fact that the shimmer is so small. I'm also a big fan of palettes in general. It's an addiction I'm fighting. Lol  I have to ask though, is it not "all that" to you all? I've been watching reviews and I've used the palette once but I'm wondering if over time there's any issues with it I'm overlooking?


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not going to lie. I love incandescent. I actually am still holding out hope that they make a full size. I have tons and tons of highlighters and while I love them all, incandescent is definitely one of my favorites. I have luminous light which is gorgeous, but it's quite different from incandescent. I can wear luminous all over the face because of how subtle it is, incandescent is a true highlight where I just put it on the high points of my face.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I'm not going to lie. I love incandescent. I actually am still holding out hope that they make a full size. I have tons and tons of highlighters and while I love them all, incandescent is definitely one of my favorites. I have luminous light which is gorgeous, but it's quite different from incandescent. I can wear luminous all over the face because of how subtle it is, incandescent is a true highlight where I just put it on the high points of my face.


  I can't decide. I guess I'll have to wait until I get to a Sephora to see what I like. I'm thinking LL???


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I can't decide. I guess I'll have to wait until I get to a Sephora to see what I like. I'm thinking LL???


  LL is gorgeous. I never thought I'd wear it over the whole face but they had a hourglass trainer on store when I bought it and she put it all over for a subtle glow and it was gorge!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

My Luminous Flush comes in today!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> LL is gorgeous. I never thought I'd wear it over the whole face but they had a hourglass trainer on store when I bought it and she put it all over for a subtle glow and it was gorge!


  Ok, so I'll try that one first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this a slippery slope


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> My Luminous Flush comes in today!


  Can't wait to hear what you think!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> My Luminous Flush comes in today!


YAY! My delivery date is a complete mystery.. The only update I've got is that it was sent to an international processing center. It should be here this week or next week at the latest!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, so I'll try that one first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DEFINITE slippery slope. Luminous was so fabulous on me I want 3 more.. Holding out for the next 20% off sale.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YAY! My delivery date is a complete mystery.. The only update I've got is that it was sent to an international processing center. It should be here this week or next week at the latest!


  I hope it reaches you this week because I don't know about you but I'm impatient lol!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I can't wait to share with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm so impatient.. haha. Once I checkout I just want it to magically appear. Maybe someday in the future that will be a reality!

  I love ordering from MAC because I know it will be there in a few short days. With Sephora, you just never know. At least it will be sooner than the in-store launch! I really hope I have it before my birthday next Wed but we'll see.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 28, 2014)

supposed to get mine tomorrow...but i dunno..doesn't look so good for fedex..it left CA on the 24th.need to be in NY for tomorrow...I don't know why they don't use the postal service..I could have gotten it in like 2-3 days instead of a week..!


----------



## niccig (Jan 28, 2014)

My Luminous Flush from SpaceNK got here yesterday! For whatever reason they didn't send Diffused Heat, which I also ordered  But here some quick pics that I took last night just before it got too dark to see:









  Radiant Magenta and Mood Exposure are scheduled to arrive today from Sephora (weee!)


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

niccig said:


> My Luminous Flush from SpaceNK got here yesterday! For whatever reason they didn't send Diffused Heat, which I also ordered  But here some quick pics that I took last night just before it got too dark to see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got color!!! GORGEOUS!!!! I'm feeling even better about them now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope mine has as much if not more color than yours.
  Thanks!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *Thank you! I'm so impatient.. haha. Once I checkout I just want it to magically appear.*









 that's me. I love it when mac does the free overnight or 2nd day shipping


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

purplevines said:


> Why don't you just buy three ambient lighting powders for that price instead..?
> 
> 
> Karen's swatches of Radiant Magenta look like what I expected it to be, vs temptalia's weird coral! I hope you ladies all love your blushes!
> ...


   Okay, here's my take. I LOVE my Ambient palette. It was a nice introduction to trying out the powders. Now that its not available for retail value and people are selling it for $150 PLEASE DO NOT BUY IT FOR THAT MUCH! It is just not worth it girl. Just buy the powders separate! The powders are retailed for $45, 3x that is $135! Why in the world would you pay $150?! Plus there is less product in the palette! (each shade in the palette is 0.116 oz. , compare that to 0.35  oz. for a regular powder!). The powders may be out of stock at the moment but they always restock, remember these products are permanent! Only one shade is not permanent in the palette however the Etheral Light powder is a dupe to it like others say! Trust me I swatched them together and they are VERY similar! Please take this advice, I hate to see people spend money they don't have to. I hope this helps.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You got color!!! GORGEOUS!!!! I'm feeling even better about them now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad there's some with more color for you ladies that want it. I hope mine is one of the ones with less color actually.. hehe. I've heard these are very buildable and blendable.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> that's me. I love it when mac does the free overnight or 2nd day shipping


Free overnight shipping is such a dream.. Love it!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, so I'll try that one first :amused:  Is this a slippery slope


  Very slippery slope!!  





Serenityy said:


> Okay, here's my take. I LOVE my Ambient palette. It was a nice introduction to trying out the powders. Now that its not available for retail value and people are selling it for $150 PLEASE DO NOT BUY IT FOR THAT MUCH! It is just not worth it girl. Just buy the powders separate! The powders are retailed for $45, 3x that is $135! Why in the world would you pay $150?! Plus there is less product in the palette! (each shade in the palette is 0.116 oz. , compare that to 0.35  oz. for a regular powder!). The powders may be out of stock at the moment but they always restock, remember these products are permanent! Only one shade is not permanent in the palette however the Etheral Light powder is a dupe to it like others say! Trust me I swatched them together and they are VERY similar! Please take this advice, I hate to see people spend money they don't have to. I hope this helps.


  I would definitely not buy it for $150! Like serenity said, 2 of the 3 powders are available. I will say I have both ethereal and incandescent and they are quite different, IMO. But it is not worth it enough to pay $150 for three small pans.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I would definitely not buy it for $150! Like serenity said, 2 of the 3 powders are available. *I will say I have both ethereal and incandescent and they are quite different, IMO*. But it is not worth it enough to pay $150 for three small pans.


  Ah forgive me then! I guess I shouldn't have solely went based on swatching in store. They translate differently when applied properly right? But none the less $150 is ridiculous for the palette!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Ah forgive me then! I guess I shouldn't have solely went based on swatching in store. They translate differently when applied properly right? But none the less $150 is ridiculous for the palette!


  It might be the same on the some peoples skin! Just on mine, they look different! Ethereal is a very very subtle glow with minimal color and no shimmer, while incandescent is a more noticeable glow with noticeable shimmers... Which is why, I wish they'd make it separate!! I love it so much. But ya the palette actually has less product than one single pan so $150 is just outrageous.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 28, 2014)

My Luminous Flush is here!  It's really pigmented on me but it still blends out quite nice and lightly


----------



## Kaori (Jan 28, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> I have to ask though, is it not "all that" to you all? I've been watching reviews and I've used the palette once but I'm wondering if over time there's any issues with it I'm overlooking?


Uhh, when you are prone to dropping things, you will need to be extra careful with the ambient palette, because one drop and powders are shattered, they are very very fragile >.< So the palette is not good for traveling if it gets tossed around in luggage.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

I was trying to find a girl that was wearing Surrat lip crayon in P.O.C. & came across this blog. She is gorgeous! & she has a lot of fantastic pics & reviews. There was also  something about the hourglass blushes.

  http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.com/


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blushes-part-2  Yay!!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

Man... I really want to see what ethereal looks like on... Of course that's the one blush we haven't seen on someone's face!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Yay!!


I have to say that if I waited for swatches I wouldn't have bought Mood Exposure and it would be a mistake, because on me it doesn't look so orange at all(thank god) lol But I am cool tone and she is warm, so most likely that's why.


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blushes-part-2  Yay!!


  I'm so glad that I chose the two I did - Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush look very different. I'm hoping that mine have more blush than powder.  I might still be interested in Radiant Magenta, but only if I see more s watches where it's actually pink.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 28, 2014)

they look so disappointing.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

My Luminous Flush arrived! For me it's very pigmented, so light application is necessary! It's a lovely blush! I love Hourglass packaging! Overall: I'm happy   Here's a quick application I did with it.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm really excited about they! They look gorgeous


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Is  it just me, or do they all look the same shade on her? The swatches we just saw here look lovely.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


>


  You look Gorgeous!

  So how does yours look compared to Ts?


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> My Luminous Flush arrived! For me it's very pigmented, so light application is necessary! It's a lovely blush! I love Hourglass packaging! Overall: I'm happy   Here's a quick application I did with it.


I'm really excited about they! They look gorgeous


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> My Luminous Flush arrived! For me it's very pigmented, so light application is necessary! It's a lovely blush! I love Hourglass packaging! Overall: I'm happy   Here's a quick application I did with it.


   very pretty serenity.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> My Luminous Flush arrived! For me it's very pigmented, so light application is necessary! It's a lovely blush! I love Hourglass packaging! Overall: I'm happy   Here's a quick application I did with it.


 Pretty! It looks pretty pigmented, hopefully the shades look more different than T's or I ll have to return one of them


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 28, 2014)

Im so confused about these blushes. I feel like they look different in every single swatch, seems like I've seen 1854937 different shades and I can't make out which one I like the most, lol. I guess I will take my time with these, since it's not easy for me to get my hands on them anyway.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Is  it just me, or do they all look the same shade on her? The swatches we just saw here look lovely.


  They do. Just a few of them look more orange


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You look Gorgeous!  So how does yours look compared to Ts?


 Thank you elegant! Do you mean how it looks in pan? Here's mine:


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

niccig - her pic/swatch on the last page is in natural lighting & its gorgeous...looks nothing like Ts


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Thank you elegant! Do you mean how it looks in pan? Here's mine:
> 
> ​


  Is it more pink or more peach or both. How it looks on her skin?


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Is  it just me, or do they all look the same shade on her? The swatches we just saw here look lovely.








 I told her the same thing. Now I really don't know which one to get.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Pretty! It looks pretty pigmented, hopefully the shades look more different than T's or I ll have to return one of them


  Thank you! I hope they're different for you! I am going to wait a while to check out the shades in store!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I told her the same thing. Now I really don't know which one to get.


  Really.  It has to be her skin tone or lighting or filter or all of that because everyone elses pics look pretty & different.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Is it more pink or more peach or both. How it looks on her skin?


  Its definitely more pink. Both when I mainly swatch the pink part and when I swirl the colors.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Its definitely more pink. Both when I mainly swatch the pink part and when I swirl the colors.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> ompom: :bouquet:


 I wish I can take a clearer picture, it's overcast here. On the left, a finger swatch of the pink part. On the right it's the colors swirled. I hope this helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


>








 Its beautiful! Thanks doll! I really appreciate you doing this


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> I wish I can take a clearer picture, it's overcast here. On the left, a finger swatch of the pink part. On the right it's the colors swirled. I hope this helps!


  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Its beautiful! Thanks doll! I really appreciate you doing this


  No problem! And yes it really is, I'm glad you like it. I'm happy to help!


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> GORGEOUS!!!


  Right?!

  I'm happy with it, it's exactly how I expected it!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 28, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Im so confused about these blushes. I feel like they look different in every single swatch, seems like I've seen 1854937 different shades and I can't make out which one I like the most, lol. I guess I will take my time with these, since it's not easy for me to get my hands on them anyway.


  I think these blushes depend a lot on your skin tone so I will go to store and swatch before I pick another one lol


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine arrived with verrrryy little color so they are already winging their way back to Sephora. I may give them another try if I find myself somewhere I can choose my own in the future.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaori said:


> *I think these blushes depend a lot on your skin tone* so I will go to store and swatch before I pick another one lol


  I think so too. I wish I could check them out in person.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Really.  It has to be her skin tone or lighting or filter or all of that because everyone elses pics look pretty & different.


  I don't like the lighting. Too bright!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mine arrived with verrrryy little color so they are already winging their way back to Sephora. I may give them another try if I find myself somewhere I can choose my own in the future.


  NOOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That is too bad.


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Okay, here's my take. I LOVE my Ambient palette. It was a nice introduction to trying out the powders. Now that its not available for retail value and people are selling it for $150 PLEASE DO NOT BUY IT FOR THAT MUCH! It is just not worth it girl. Just buy the powders separate! The powders are retailed for $45, 3x that is $135! Why in the world would you pay $150?! Plus there is less product in the palette! (each shade in the palette is 0.116 oz. , compare that to 0.35  oz. for a regular powder!). The powders may be out of stock at the moment but they always restock, remember these products are permanent! Only one shade is not permanent in the palette however the Etheral Light powder is a dupe to it like others say! Trust me I swatched them together and they are VERY similar! Please take this advice, I hate to see people spend money they don't have to. I hope this helps.


 Thank you! I did find it for a much more bearable price so it worked out in the end lol I'm a palette fiend so that's really why I didn't just grab them separately.    





Serenityy said:


> Ah forgive me then! I guess I shouldn't have solely went based on swatching in store. They translate differently when applied properly right? But none the less $150 is ridiculous for the palette!


 Agreed..I haven't spent so much on makeup since buying a metal rock for almost $200.   





Kaori said:


> Uhh, when you are prone to dropping things, you will need to be extra careful with the ambient palette, because one drop and powders are shattered, they are very very fragile >.< So the palette is not good for traveling if it gets tossed around in luggage.


 That doesn't sound good! You guys make me second guess myself allllll the time hahahha


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I don't like the lighting. Too bright!


  Yep! Waay too bright neon-ish


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Mine arrived with verrrryy little color so they are already winging their way back to Sephora. I may give them another try if I find myself somewhere I can choose my own in the future.


  Which ones did you get?


----------



## Debbs (Jan 28, 2014)

Wednesday delivery now Saturday will call at my local UPS. I didn't even know they are open on Saturday for a few hours. If my order didnt get changed from Tues to Wed will call would not be necessary! I better love Mood Exposure or my mood will certainly be exposed!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Which ones did you get?


Luminous Flush and Radiant Magenta.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Luminous Flush and Radiant Magenta.


  Not even RM? Was it raspberry or just dull. So sad


----------



## Denae78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just ordered radiant magenta, hopefully it'll be a good mix. I was going to try to wait to see in store but that's just way too far away lol.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 28, 2014)

It was just that there were hardly any areas of color, so I didn't even swatch.


----------



## jebogewf (Jan 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I was trying to find a girl that was wearing Surrat lip crayon in P.O.C. & came across this blog. She is gorgeous! & she has a lot of fantastic pics & reviews. There was also  something about the hourglass blushes.
> 
> http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.com/


  I LOVE Kate's blog! It's really wonderful--she's stunning, always has great comparisons and writes so eloquently.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I LOVE Kate's blog! It's really wonderful--she's stunning, always has great comparisons and writes so eloquently.


  I thought it was fabulous & she IS stunning!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

jebogewf said:


> I LOVE Kate's blog! It's really wonderful--she's stunning, always has great comparisons and *writes so eloquently*.


  THIS!

  It's so refreshing to see a beauty blogger with an imaginative writing style. Rather than: "Like, I liked this because it was soooo *prettyyy*. And this? SO pretty. Oh this here? Very cute.. and also pretty."


----------



## Debbs (Jan 28, 2014)

Veronikawithak you have me cracking up with that! Was talking about it today its either la la land lovely or mostly high end brand good! So funny


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> THIS!
> 
> It's so refreshing to see a beauty blogger with an imaginative writing style. Rather than: "Like, I liked this because it was soooo *prettyyy*. And this? SO pretty. Oh this here? Very cute.. and also pretty."








  And, PLEASE be descriptive! So many details are left out, or photos of items with no or very little description at all...h e l l o ....that IS the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just thinking about this last night cause it bugs me


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 






  And, PLEASE be descriptive! So many details are left out, or photos of items with no or very little description at all...h e l l o ....that IS the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just thinking about this last night cause it bugs me


  It drives me absolutely insane. Reviews from Specktrettes speaking off the cuff are more eloquent and helpful than posts from people who run a blog and (theoretically) proofread before publishing..

  Also.. I saw a YouTuber who buys every BBW item ever produced and proceeds to haul all of them on camera.. while smelling them and describing the scent notes. Uh? No comprende. How is that a productive use of anyone's time? Lol. Don't even get me started on YouTube "beauty gurus"..


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 28, 2014)

My Dim Infusion and Radiant magenta arrived today.  Dim  has more highlighter than blush color but based on the finger swatch I did,  it should still be a light peach when applied. I'm going to wear this tomorrow so I'll update then.  Radiant Magenta has more blush than highlighter. This is one that will require a light hand, a little will go a long way.  Diffused heat arrives tomorrow. I'm very curious to see what that looks like.  I have several ambient light powders including dim and diffused (I love them both) so I don' t need these powders with only a little blush swirled in. If they don't live up to expectations, back they go.


----------



## niccig (Jan 28, 2014)

My Radiant Magenta and Mood Exposure arrived today. Still no word from SpaceNK on what happened to Diffused Heat, so I went ahead and ordered that from Sephora too (hasn't shipped yet). So here are the ones I've got so far. Left to right (and top to bottom on the swatches): Radiant Magenta, Mood Exposure, Luminous Flush









  They're under indoor light, unfortunately, but I'll try to get some in natural light tomorrow if I get home early enough. Radiant Magenta and Luminous Flush are actually a little similar - Luminous is cooler-toned and has less shimmer. All of mine came with quite a lot of color in them so I'm very happy!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 28, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I have several ambient light powders including dim and diffused (I love them both) so I don' t need these powders with only a little blush swirled in. If they don't live up to expectations, back they go.


  SO curious as to how you like RM on.

  please let mine have more blush please let mine have more blush & actually LOOKS like it has magenta in it


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

niccig said:


> My Radiant Magenta and Mood Exposure arrived today. Still no word from SpaceNK on what happened to Diffused Heat, so I went ahead and ordered that from Sephora too (hasn't shipped yet). So here are the ones I've got so far. Left to right (and top to bottom on the swatches): Radiant Magenta, Mood Exposure, Luminous Flush
> 
> 
> 
> They're under indoor light, unfortunately, but I'll try to get some in natural light tomorrow if I get home early enough. Radiant Magenta and Luminous Flush are actually a little similar - Luminous is cooler-toned and has less shimmer. All of mine came with quite a lot of color in them so I'm very happy!


  They look gorgeous! Is that radiant magenta on the bottom? If so, I need it in my life. I


----------



## niccig (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> They look gorgeous! Is that radiant magenta on the bottom? If so, I need it in my life. I


The bottom one is actually Luminous Flush! Radiant Magenta is on the top.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 28, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> My Dim Infusion and Radiant magenta arrived today.  Dim  has more highlighter than blush color but based on the finger swatch I did,  it should still be a light peach when applied. I'm going to wear this tomorrow so I'll update then.


  This is why I went with Luminous Flush over Dim Infusion, I'm afraid it will just be too highlighter-y.  I'm really pale so I could probably still get color but I'm passing until I see more swatches


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

niccig said:


> The bottom one is actually Luminous Flush! Radiant Magenta is on the top.


  Oooooh well that's the one I ordered. For some reason on my screen,it looks more pink than the top swatch! But they are very very close!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

http://tatt2sandwarpaint.com  She has swatches of dim infusion... Her swatches of other blushes look nothing like the ones I personally have or have seen, they look totally different so I'm not sure how to interpret her swatches... Hmmm


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 28, 2014)

Serenityy said:


>


 
  I want it! I love the color they make when swirled together! Perfect! And it looks amazing on you with that purple lipstick!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 28, 2014)

brittbby said:


> She has swatches of dim infusion... Her swatches of other blushes look nothing like the ones I personally have or have seen, they look totally different so I'm not sure how to interpret her swatches... Hmmm


  That makes me want NARS Sex Appeal more than I have been wanting it already.


----------



## Serenityy (Jan 28, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I want it! I love the color they make when swirled together! Perfect! And it looks amazing on you with that purple lipstick!


  Thank you!


----------



## tatt2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey there I'm Sarah author of tatt2sandwarpaint.com  thank you for visiting my site. The photos are exactly the way in which it showed up. There is more dim than coral "pigment" infusion. These are going to all be unique similar to MAC MSFs.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

tatt2 said:


> Hey there I'm Sarah author of tatt2sandwarpaint.com  thank you for visiting my site. The photos are exactly the way in which it showed up. There is more dim than coral "pigment" infusion. These are going to all be unique similar to MAC MSFs.


  Thanks! I figured they would all be unique in color due to how they were swirled. What I meant was, For example, stereo rose looks totally different on you than it does on me, same with tipsy... I own both and that's just not how they show on my skin tone. Thus, I'm not sure how to interpret the swatch of dim infusion and how it will actually look on my skin tone!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 29, 2014)

These look so gorgeous! Thank you for all the swatches everyone!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know I am interrupting the blush talk for a brief moment, but I was wondering if anyone has tried the Hourglass Tinted moisturizer. If so, what are your thoughts? I have normal to dry skin and like a glowing look, but I am worried this will be too thick. Also, the makeup alley reviews are so different than the sephora reviews.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine are out for delivery


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yay! Hope you get pretty ones!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Mine are out for delivery


  Ahhhh!! Can't wait to hear what you think of them!
  Did your Sephora tracking show updates? Mine still shows it as out to the international delivery centre..


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ahhhh!! Can't wait to hear what you think of them!
> Did your Sephora tracking show updates? Mine still shows it as out to the international delivery centre..


  Nervous...lol. Yes, it did update when they shipped. Hate waiting.I'll post right away


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> Yay! Hope you get pretty ones!


  Dear heavens, I hope so too.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

My Luminous Flush gets here today. I'll post some swatches once I have it


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I know I am interrupting the blush talk for a brief moment, but I was wondering if anyone has tried the Hourglass Tinted moisturizer. If so, what are your thoughts? I have normal to dry skin and like a glowing look, but I am worried this will be too thick. Also, the makeup alley reviews are so different than the sephora reviews.


  I have it and I love it! Some quick thoughts 1) it is thick but it's very easy to blend in 2) a little goes a longgg way 3) the coverage is amazing for a tinted moisturizer. I tried using a beauty blender once with it and that's the first time my beauty blender and I didn't get along lol! It works better, IMO, with a brush! Super glowy!


----------



## tatt2 (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> http://tatt2sandwarpaint.com  She has swatches of dim infusion... Her swatches of other blushes look nothing like the ones I personally have or have seen, they look totally different so I'm not sure how to interpret her swatches... Hmmm





brittbby said:


> Thanks! I figured they would all be unique in color due to how they were swirled. What I meant was, For example, stereo rose looks totally different on you than it does on me, same with tipsy... I own both and that's just not how they show on my skin tone. Thus, I'm not sure how to interpret the swatch of dim infusion and how it will actually look on my skin tone!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2014)

Stressed out at work.  I bought my Sephora box to work this morning.  Decided to open it to make me happy. L to R  Diffused Heat, Ethereal Glow, Luminous Flush


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I have it and I love it! Some quick thoughts 1) it is thick but it's very easy to blend in 2) a little goes a longgg way 3) the coverage is amazing for a tinted moisturizer. I tried using a beauty blender once with it and that's the first time my beauty blender and I didn't get along lol! It works better, IMO, with a brush! Super glowy!


  Ty so mush Britt! I'm going to get a sample for sure now ompom:


----------



## katred (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> L to R Diffused Heat, Ethereal Glow, Luminous Flush


  These are the three that I'm most likely to get, so I can't wait to hear what you think of them!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Ethereal Glow looks promising in that pic.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Ty so mush Britt! I'm going to get a sample for sure now ompom:


  Hopefully you love it


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, I just found out that my stuff isn't getting delivered today after all. As of an hour ago, there's an update that says due to the snow, they can't deliver today. The main roads are scraped, so I'm guessing that all of the untreated back roads slowed them down and they figured out they wouldn't be able to deliver everything today. It's still a shame though


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Well, I just found out that my stuff isn't getting delivered today after all. As of an hour ago, there's an update that says due to the snow, they can't deliver today. The main roads are scraped, so I'm guessing that all of the untreated back roads slowed them down and they figured out they wouldn't be able to deliver everything today. It's still a shame though


  UGH!! I hate when that happens! Hope your babies are delivered safely tomorrow!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

My and AudreyC's blushes JUST arrived! I'll let her tell you about hers... but let's just say I am super jealous of her swirls!

  I can't wait to play with mine! My RM looks awesome! LOTS of pretty blush color... but my DH is kinda sad. A lot of highlight shade in mine. I hope that doesn't ruin the color payoff for me. I think I've been most disappointed over the swatches I've seen of DH. I don't see much "vibrant poppy" in any of the swatches. It looks like a light warm coral to me. I'll let you know how mine turns out.

  On the way to Post Office to send AudreyC her babies in about an hour!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My and AudreyC's blushes JUST arrived! I'll let her tell you about hers... but let's just say I am super jealous of her swirls!
> 
> I can't wait to play with mine! My RM looks awesome! LOTS of pretty blush color... but my DH is kinda sad. A lot of highlight shade in mine. I hope that doesn't ruin the color payoff for me. I think I've been most disappointed over the swatches I've seen of DH. I don't see much "vibrant poppy" in any of the swatches. It looks like a light warm coral to me. I'll let you know how mine turns out.
> 
> On the way to Post Office to send AudreyC her babies in about an hour!


 _Sob_....but I want them NOWWWWWWW!!!!!!

  I can't WAIT to see them. The Sephora order I placed the same day (that has my Dior lippie) is still sitting at Borderfree waiting to ship. What do you want to bet that Pixie's package gets to me first?

  I'm still tempted by RM so I can't wait to hear what you think of it. I already battle redness in my cheeks, so I wouldn't reach for a DH in case it made me look like I was suffering from high blood pressure (or was drunk).

  I can't remember the last time I was this excited to receive a new haul! See...way more fun than when packages are arriving in droves.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> Well, I just found out that my stuff isn't getting delivered today after all. As of an hour ago, there's an update that says due to the snow, they can't deliver today. The main roads are scraped, so I'm guessing that all of the untreated back roads slowed them down and they figured out they wouldn't be able to deliver everything today. It's still a shame though


  Well isn't that a bummer! Mine have not shown up yet. I was hoping they would be delivered earlier so I could get good pics.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My and AudreyC's blushes JUST arrived! I'll let her tell you about hers... but let's just say I am super jealous of her swirls!
> 
> I can't wait to play with mine! My RM looks awesome! LOTS of pretty blush color... but my DH is kinda sad. A lot of highlight shade in mine. I hope that doesn't ruin the color payoff for me. I think I've been most disappointed over the swatches I've seen of DH. I don't see much "vibrant poppy" in any of the swatches. It looks like a light warm coral to me. I'll let you know how mine turns out.
> 
> On the way to Post Office to send AudreyC her babies in about an hour!


  Ooh! Can't wait to hear what you think. I want mine to have a lot of Poppy color in it darn it!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

*ARE WE THERE YET?????*


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Stressed out at work.  I bought my Sephora box to work this morning.  Decided to open it to make me happy. L to R  Diffused Heat, Ethereal Glow, Luminous Flush


  Can't wait to hear ur thoughts on ethereal!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ethereal Glow looks promising in that pic.


  Makes me think of ice cream. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The good news is it looks like I can order these over the phone from the only counter in Germany and they will probably get them mid Feb. The bad news... I still don't know which one I want, lol.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> L to R Diffused Heat, Ethereal Glow, Luminous Flush


 
  Ethereal Glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Enjoy your blushes


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

Mine FINALLY shipped from Borderfree today.. bouncing off the walls waiting. Ethereal looks gorgeous.. If I like how my Mood goes I might put that on my future list.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait for swatches from everyone!! EEEEE!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

So after being a bit bummed out that mine do not have a lot of color  I really loved how they look on my skin! VERY VERY pretty! I still would really really like to have more color. Not sure what to do. Enjoy the pics!





Flush - far left, DH middle, EG - right (my favorite)





^^^EG




^^^DH





  ^^^Flush





EG





^EG main shade





^DH




^DH main shade





  ^Flush with main shade on cotton ball





^Flush main shade


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

I hope mine gets here tomorrow! I'll have a ridiculous number of boxes because Nordstrom's sent me two boxes with just samples.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

@elegant-one ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! Those look amazing! Did you try and build them up a bit? I heard they were pretty buildable. Maybe you could use them over another blush for extra color but that nice finish?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @elegant-one ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I used a fan brush first. I LOVE the colors on I just hate how small the color areas are. They show up great on me. Yes, they are very buildable..I just want more color area LOL!!!
  They make the skin look beautiful & soft. EG is gorgeous on!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

EG - a VERY soft natural rose pink! I LOVE this one
  DH - Actually, on me it does show a pretty soft kind of pale coral red. This one has the most pretty shimmer.
  Flush - Very pretty soft pink coral

  They do NOT all look the same shade on me! lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I used a fan brush first. I LOVE the colors on I just hate how small the color areas are. They show up great on me. Yes, they are very buildable..I just want more color area LOL!!!
> They make the skin look beautiful & soft. EG is gorgeous on!!!!


Ohh my bad.. I was thinking you meant pigmentation not the actual ratio of color to highlight!! Whoops. Lol.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> *EG - a VERY soft natural rose pink! I LOVE this one*
> DH - Actually, on me it does show a pretty soft kind of pale coral red. This one has the most pretty shimmer.
> Flush - Very pretty soft pink coral
> 
> They do NOT all look the same shade on me! lol


 *WANT IN MY LIFE IMMEDIATELY.*


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Ohh my bad.. I was thinking you meant pigmentation not the actual ratio of color to highlight!! Whoops. Lol.


  haha No, the pigmentation is very good...I just want more blobs of color


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> EG - a VERY soft natural rose pink! I LOVE this one
> DH - Actually, on me it does show a pretty soft kind of pale coral red. This one has the most pretty shimmer.
> Flush - Very pretty soft pink coral
> 
> They do NOT all look the same shade on me! lol


  SO glad to hear that. I will not fall in love with EG. No.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> *WANT IN MY LIFE IMMEDIATELY.*








 Its beautiful!!!! I LOVE how my skin looks with this on. I'm also going to use it on top of other blushes.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

Lovely pics, Elegant! They all look so pretty.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Its beautiful!!!! I LOVE how my skin looks with this on. I'm also going to use it on top of other blushes.


They didn't have it online when they finally fixed the Canada shipping snafu but that was my original first choice. I'm excited for Mood though. I think those two will be my ultimate cheek favorites ever! I feel like I've been waiting for a product like this for my entire makeup-buying life!!


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Its beautiful!!!! I LOVE how my skin looks with this on. I'm also going to use it on top of other blushes.


  I didn't like Ethereal Glow on it's own; I ended up exchanging it for a backup Diffused Light. I'm fine with subtle blushes (prefer them even) but I was thinking this one wouldn't show up. It's just in the last few months that I've realized that although I have to be careful with cool-toned pink lippies, the blush are very flattering because they look like a natural flush. I've been wearing Launch Away to death (it looks peach in pan but goes on pink) and I like a light application of Dollymix too.

  If RM or EG give a nice natural pink flush, I'll almost certainly go down. That's ok - I have one slot left for a spring product and there's nothing else I've seen that tempts me. I'll wait to try my two first though.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So after being a bit bummed out that mine do not have a lot of color  I really loved how they look on my skin! VERY VERY pretty! I still would really really like to have more color. Not sure what to do. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> Flush - far left, DH middle, EG - right (my favorite)
> 
> ...


  The base of EG almost reminded me of Nars SF... Are they similar? I haven't ordered EG yet as I was waiting for more swatches, but now I may have to!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 29, 2014)

If you get a blush with more powder than blush, I would highly recommend trying it on your face first. My dim blush has much more powder than blush - I applied today with a stippling brush and I got a good amount of color. It;s a light peach blush (not coral as described on Sephora) so even if you build it up, it's still al light color.

  I don't see this working as a blush for women with medium or darker skin tones. I'm fair/light skinned and it shows up as a very natural flush. It blends like a dream.

  Diffused came today, I can't wait to try that and Radiant Magenta out.


----------



## princessjest (Jan 29, 2014)

When I saw the promo add for these I actually started an online savings pot because I knew I needed them all and would get a friend in the US to do a CP for me, now I am not so sure, I was hoping for bolder colours and a wider range of shades, they all run much more muted and similar than expected. I don't own any Ambient Lighting powders so maybe I am better off getting a mix of blushes and powders?


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> EG - a VERY soft natural rose pink! I LOVE this one
> DH - Actually, on me it does show a pretty soft kind of pale coral red. This one has the most pretty shimmer.
> Flush - Very pretty soft pink coral
> 
> They do NOT all look the same shade on me! lol


  EG sounds beautiful. I can't wait to try out LF


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> The base of EG almost reminded me of Nars SF... Are they similar? I haven't ordered EG yet as I was waiting for more swatches, but now I may have to!


  Kind of maybe a tad more ballet pink than SF. I just used EG over the new clinique Berry Pop blush & it gave it such a soft pretty glow. These really give the skin a VERY pore-less diffused flawless glow.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Kind of maybe a tad more ballet pink than SF. I just used EG over the new clinique Berry Pop blush & it gave it such a soft pretty glow. These really give the skin a VERY pore-less* diffused flawless glow.*


  I'm giddy with excitement right now at that statement.. haha.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I didn't like Ethereal Glow on it's own; I ended up exchanging it for a backup Diffused Light. I'm fine with subtle blushes (prefer them even) but I was thinking this one wouldn't show up. It's just in the last few months that I've realized that although I have to be careful with cool-toned pink lippies, the blush are very flattering because they look like a natural flush. I've been wearing Launch Away to death (it looks peach in pan but goes on pink) and I like a light application of Dollymix too.
> 
> If RM or EG give a nice natural pink flush, I'll almost certainly go down. That's ok - I have one slot left for a spring product and there's nothing else I've seen that tempts me. I'll wait to try my two first though.


  EG definitely gives this very pretty soft violet/ballet pink flush.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 29, 2014)

I wore my Luminous Flush today and actually had to blend out a little bc I grabbed too much with my brush.  It's super pigmented on me!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm giddy with excitement right now at that statement.. haha.








 I think this is why I do not want to send them back. ALL of them make the skin look so flawless soft & pretty. I think I will keep them.


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

After seeing swatches, I think I'd be better off just trying the AL powders with blushes I already own. Ethereal Light is first on my list!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

LF is def. more pigmented. Even though I have a lot of peach. peachy coral, coral blushes...this one looked different enough on me. The soft flawless glow is divine.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Kind of maybe a tad more ballet pink than SF. I just used EG over the new clinique Berry Pop blush & it gave it such a soft pretty glow. These really give the skin a VERY pore-less diffused flawless glow.


   I can never have enough blushes, especially since you said how wonderful they make the skin look! Going to test out my LF when it gets in tomorrow and if I love it, I want to order EG!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I can never have enough blushes, especially since you said how wonderful they make the skin look! Going to test out my LF when it gets in tomorrow and if I love it, I want to order EG!


  I know that! Blushes are my weakness. I was so bummed when I saw how little color there was that I thought, no way am I going to like these...then I saw how my skin looked


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> LF is def. more pigmented. Even though I have a lot of peach. peachy coral, coral blushes...this one looked different enough on me. The soft flawless glow is divine.


  Welcome to the perfection that is Hourglass Ambient Powders. Diffused Light has even bumped NARS Light Reflecting Powder down to second place, and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Welcome to the perfection that is Hourglass Ambient Powders. Diffused Light has even bumped NARS Light Reflecting Powder down to second place, and I didn't think that was possible.


wah, seriously? I skipped diffused light and bought nars light reflecting powder instead, because people said it blurs more D:


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> wah, seriously? I skipped diffused light and bought nars light reflecting powder instead, because people said it blurs more D:


  NARS Light Reflecting is slightly more finely milled and is perhaps a titch more subtle (although neither of them are anything close to heavy). I really do love both of them; I switch back and forth. I find that I can wear Diffused everywhere, whereas I can't wear the NARS powder in my t-zone. The HG powder doesn't blot oil the same way that blot powder does, but it's enough in the winter for me.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> NARS Light Reflecting is slightly more finely milled and is perhaps a titch more subtle (although neither of them are anything close to heavy). I really do love both of them; I switch back and forth. I find that I can wear Diffused everywhere, whereas I can't wear the NARS powder in my t-zone. The HG powder doesn't blot oil the same way that blot powder does, but it's enough in the winter for me.


Do you think they are different enough to justify getting both? I'm still tempted by Diffused 'ray of morning light, covering redness' properties >.<
  Does nars melt aay from your t-zone? I need to seriously hard-test mine, since I have oily t-zone o.o


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Do you think they are different enough to justify getting both? I'm still tempted by Diffused 'ray of morning light, covering redness' properties >.<
> Does nars melt aay from your t-zone? I need to seriously hard-test mine, since I have oily t-zone o.o


  First, I should say that no matter what I use on my t-zone, I'm going to need to use blot papers throughout the day on my t-zone. There is no getting around that. It's a lot better in the winter, but I'm always at least a bit oily there.

  My chin, cheeks and nose are redder than the rest of my face. Others say they don't notice, but I do. It's certainly not uber-pronounced, but I'm happier toning it down. I think the HG powder does a better job at helping to neutralize that. The NARS is sheerer - very lovely and blurring, but it doesn't tone anything down or absorb oil. I don't think it's meant to.

  If it helps, I don't think I'll replace the NARS powder once it's finished. I'll stick to Diffused.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> First, I should say that no matter what I use on my t-zone, I'm going to need to use blot papers throughout the day on my t-zone. There is no getting around that. It's a lot better in the winter, but I'm always at least a bit oily there.
> 
> My chin, cheeks and nose are redder than the rest of my face. Others say they don't notice, but I do. It's certainly not uber-pronounced, but I'm happier toning it down. I think the HG powder does a better job at helping to neutralize that. The NARS is sheerer - very lovely and blurring, but it doesn't tone anything down or absorb oil. I don't think it's meant to.


Thanks! I will keep the nars powder and get the diffused during VIB sale  Don't have any other setting powders, so it will be nice to have a variety xD (if I don't count the amazing cosmetics mineral powder foundation which I bought as setting powder and too late noticed that it's too light color so can't exchange anymore since sephora stores don't carry it - I'm usually the palest foundation shade so I didn't think palest shade in powder foundation could be too light lol)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I used a fan brush first. I LOVE the colors on *I just hate how small the color areas are*. They show up great on me. Yes, they are very buildable..I just want more color area LOL!!!
> They make the skin look beautiful & soft. EG is gorgeous on!!!!


  They have a lot more color than mine did.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> They have a lot more color than mine did.








 Oh my, yours had even less than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats just awful.  I really wish my EG had more blush shade because that pink in it is really really pretty on. I was wondering though, even if you go in to a Sephora store, are they going to want to let people open up the boxes to choose? It's not like you can see thru the top like the MAC ones.  And, then there would be fingerprints all over the compact if someone did check. I never buy anything that has fingerprints on it & I always check  That promo shot came out of somebody's Photoshop...or their butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because these are no where near how they look in it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Thanks! I will keep the nars powder and get the diffused during VIB sale  Don't have any other setting powders, so it will be nice to have a variety xD (if I don't count the amazing cosmetics mineral powder foundation which I bought as setting powder and too late noticed that it's too light color so can't exchange anymore since sephora stores don't carry it - I'm usually the palest foundation shade so I didn't think palest shade in powder foundation could be too light lol)


  They are really two different animals. the Nars powder has no color or shimmer but does do the blurring perfection. It helps set mu & make it stay true. The blushes have subtle shimmer/subtle glow but also create a lovely diffused appearance to the skin.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> They are really two different animals. the Nars powder has no color or shimmer but does do the blurring perfection. It helps set mu & make it stay true. The blushes have subtle shimmer/subtle glow but also create a lovely diffused appearance to the skin.


not the blush XD the diffused ambient lightning powder lol which reminds me when I swatched it in store it had gold sparkly speckles in it and kinda scared me, but I guess it doesn't show on face. I think I can justify getting the diffused powder and keep nars powder, one for color correction, other when I want things to stay as is =)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, yours had even less than mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's true. The only one I think I really want now is EG which I hadn't ordered anyway, so maybe I'll give it another shot when they're restocked. And I agree, the promo shots are very misleading.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jan 29, 2014)

I think I'll cave and get Radiant Magenta and Diffused heat blushes. Any thoughts before I take the plunge?


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> I think I'll cave and get Radiant Magenta and Diffused heat blushes. Any thoughts before I take the plunge?


  They look very similar to me (at least on T). Does anyone here have both?


----------



## Debbs (Jan 29, 2014)

Store launch recommendation if you can to pick your swirls @ MissBeautibunni. I didn't but seeing the variations in these blushes that is my honest suggestion.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> I think I'll cave and get Radiant Magenta and Diffused heat blushes. Any thoughts before I take the plunge?


  I think DH would look really lovely on you. I just tried that one again & its a beautiful orange based red (hence the poppy) although it is subtle, but buildable, The shimmer is pretty.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

I cannot rave enough about how these make the skin look. SO very pretty! I think I will just order RM


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I cannot rave enough about how these make the skin look. SO very pretty! I think I will just order RM


  Just RM? What about the rest of them?


----------



## RayRay88 (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I cannot rave enough about how these make the skin look. SO very pretty! I think I will just order RM


  Do you have any of the AL powders by themselves?


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I cannot rave enough about how these make the skin look. SO very pretty! I think I will just order RM


  Youuuu. I already know I'm going to end up with all of these. You just sold me on DH...


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I think DH would look really lovely on you. I just tried that one again & its a beautiful orange based red (hence the poppy) although it is subtle, but buildable, The shimmer is pretty.
> Thanks @elegant-one! I'm sold lol
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Debbs*
> 
> ...


 I've noticed that too @Debbs. I'd hate to have more shimmer than blush color


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Just RM? What about the rest of them?








 I think thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might try one of the regular powders, but I'll check those out on the store.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

MissBeautyBunni said:


> Thanks @elegant-one! I'm sold lol
> I've noticed that too @Debbs. I'd hate to have more shimmer than blush color


  Pinks look really awesome on you too. I don't have RM though


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Youuuu. I already know I'm going to end up with all of these. You just sold me on DH...











 I think its super pretty on. Its face brightening. It definitely has more of an orange base than a coral base but not orange in a freak out kind of shade. You're going to hate knowing me


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> No, I don't know which one to get, I'm thinking the lavender based one. :haha: :amused:  I think its super pretty on. Its face brightening. It definitely has more of an orange base than a coral base but not orange in a freak out kind of shade. You're going to hate knowing me :lmao:


  Hahaha! It's love/hate!! =P


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

sooooo, I just ordered RM


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Hahaha! It's love/hate!! =P








But how fun...and, we'll be beautiful


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> sooooo, I just ordered RM :sigh:


  Wow...that's the only one left on Sephora's website. I wonder if they will release more stock on the 1st when VIB's have access...


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2014)

Left to right: luminous flush, ethereal glow, diffused heat.   Ethereal glow is to light on me/ nc30 (I had a feeling it would be) - might put it up on the low buy swap thread.  luminous flush looks peachy on me.  My favorite is diffused heat which to me is exactly what it's described - vibrant poppy.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't decide if I'm better off getting more blushes or just more powders. I'm leaning towards more blushes, but I still want to try Ethereal and Mood


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Left to right: luminous flush, ethereal glow, diffused heat. Ethereal glow is to light on me/ nc30 (I had a feeling it would be) - might put it up on the low buy swap thread. luminous flush looks peachy on me. My favorite is diffused heat which to me is exactly what it's described - vibrant poppy.


  I like how all of them look on your skin. DH is purrty!!!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Left to right: luminous flush, ethereal glow, diffused heat.   Ethereal glow is to light on me/ nc30 (I had a feeling it would be) - might put it up on the low buy swap thread.  luminous flush looks peachy on me.  My favorite is diffused heat which to me is exactly what it's described - vibrant poppy.


  I actually really like how EG looks on ur skin!! It looks like a very delicate lilac pink!! Goegeous


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I actually really like how EG looks on ur skin!! It looks like a very delicate lilac pink!! Goegeous


  I thought the same thing


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> They look very similar to me (at least on T). Does anyone here have both?
> I have both RM and DH... I haven't tried them yet, but the swatches look almost identical on T's swatches. I hope they look different on me! I'll report back after I've tried/worn them.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *walkingdead*
> ...


  I hope DH is vibrant poppy on me!!! Thanks for the beautiful swatches!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I actually really like how EG looks on ur skin!! It looks like a very delicate lilac pink!! Goegeous


  Really?!! Wow. Thanks!  I must be blind.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Really?!! Wow. Thanks!  I must be blind.


  Try it on your face! Usually color comes across more vibrant on my face than on my arms swatches but I do think it's gorgeous in your swatch! I love soft, romantic colors like that. You made me want to order it because I'm around your coloring. Hope it works for you! If not, I'm sure you will be able to trade it/sell it/return it


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I thought the same thing


  Thanks Elegent-One!  When you and brittby pointed it out,,. I took a real good look at the picture and was like ... It does look pretty


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks Elegent-One! When you and brittby pointed it out,,. I took a real good look at the picture and was like ... It does look pretty








 I love all of them on you


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Try it on your face! Usually color comes across more vibrant on my face than on my arms swatches but I do think it's gorgeous in your swatch! I love soft, romantic colors like that. You made me want to order it because I'm around your coloring. Hope it works for you! If not, I'm sure you will be able to trade it/sell it/return it


  Thank you brittby! I'll try it tomorrow.  It's great to have another pair of eye here!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you guys see flowerbomb31 swatches on youtube? I love Her swatch of RM!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Did you guys see flowerbomb31 swatches on youtube? I love Her swatch of RM!


  Thank you! All of her swatches are gorgeous!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Did you guys see flowerbomb31 swatches on youtube? I love Her swatch of RM!


  OMG, I love how ME looks there. I think that's the one I'm going to get.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's my swatch on Dim infusion and diffused heat. I can't wait to wear these! I'm Mac NC45 for reference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dim Infusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Diffused Heat


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> OMG, I love how ME looks there. I think that's the one I'm going to get.


mood exposure is gorgeous


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Did you guys see flowerbomb31 swatches on youtube? I love Her swatch of RM!


  Can you give me a link? Thanks


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8cx0MgGr2k


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 29, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Can you give me a link? Thanks


 http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k8cx0MgGr2k


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

more swatches, a bit blurry though:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZlLLu66H4c


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> more swatches, a bit blurry though:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZlLLu66H4c


  Thank you! Her RM and ME had a lot of blush color!! I want them all... EG was gorgeous in her swatch!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Thank you! Her RM and ME had a lot of blush color!! I want them all... EG was gorgeous in her swatch!




  another review, skip to 3:30 for close-up look and swatches of them next to each other at 4:26  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzIOFQI9zMM


----------



## brittbby (Jan 29, 2014)

Kaori said:


> another review, skip to 3:30 for close-up look and swatches of them next to each other at 4:26  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzIOFQI9zMM


  They both did really pretty swatches! Thank you for directing me to both! "Ethereal" seems to be a hard word for people. I had never realized it until these blushes came out!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 29, 2014)

brittbby said:


> They both did really pretty swatches! Thank you for directing me to both! "Ethereal" seems to be a hard word for people. I had never realized it until these blushes came out!


  OMG RIGHT!? The mispronunciation of that word is making me bat sh*t crazy! LOL


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 30, 2014)

Umm not trying to enable or anything but for UK ladies these are now up on SpaceNK, some shades are om stock, others are pre-order etc. £28 each. I have just been really naughty and ordered 4 :-(, Diffused Heat, Radient Magenta, Dim Infusion and Etheral Glow. If I love this half as much as I love my ambient light powders I will be very happy!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

If I got one I'd only choose one, which do you think would be the best for very light skin?


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just ordered RM and when Sephora restocks I'm getting Mood Exposure and Luminous Flush! I was waiting for more swatches but they are selling like hot cakes!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> OMG RIGHT!? The mispronunciation of that word is making me bat sh*t crazy! LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> I just ordered RM and when Sephora restocks I'm getting Mood Exposure and Luminous Flush! I was waiting for more swatches but they are selling like hot cakes!


  Ooh, I hope you you like it. I ordered it last night.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Thank you! Her RM and ME had a lot of blush color!! I want them all... EG was gorgeous in her swatch!


  Dang, I hope my RM has as much color as hers. She is right, the texture of these is beyond any other...just divine. I may look at some other things in the collection. lol


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 30, 2014)

IHughes said:


> If I got one I'd only choose one, which do you think would be the best for very light skin?


  Ethereal maybe? 


  They're finally up again for preorder on UK Space NK. Shipping date is estimate is 11th Feb though. Have there been any Dim Infusion swatches other than Temptalia? (though I didn't check there so I don't know if she even got it).


----------



## brittbby (Jan 30, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Ethereal maybe?    They're finally up again for preorder on UK Space NK. Shipping date is estimate is 11th Feb though. Have there been any Dim Infusion swatches other than Temptalia? (though I didn't check there so I don't know if she even got it).


  The videos posted ^^ have swatches of all of them!!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do want RM and ME as well but i should wait for the sale right since its permanent?


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I do want RM and ME as well but i should wait for the sale right since its permanent?


That's my plan!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

Temptalia added review for Mood Exposure  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-mood-exposure-ambient-lighting-blush-review-photos-swatches  Still waiting for ethereal >.<


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Temptalia added review for Mood Exposure  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-mood-exposure-ambient-lighting-blush-review-photos-swatches  Still waiting for ethereal >.<


  On her cheeks, it looks peachy coral just like all the other ones. weird


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Temptalia added review for Mood Exposure  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-mood-exposure-ambient-lighting-blush-review-photos-swatches  Still waiting for ethereal >.<


  It will be peachy-pink, just like the rest of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She says ME is plum, but I'm not seeing plum in those pictures.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> On her cheeks, it looks peachy coral just like all the other ones. weird


I noticed that too.. These are definitely going to look different on everyone depending on skintone and undertones.  I think on pale-medium skin there will be a lot more of a range of color.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> On her cheeks, it looks peachy coral just like all the other ones. weird


I think it's her warm skin tone dragging out the coral shade lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm wearing  Ethereal  (ETH THEORY AL) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over Nars New Attitude blush today - beautiful!!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I think it's her warm skin tone dragging out the coral shade lol


Probably that and the fact that there is more highlighter than color.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> That's my plan!


  Me too!


  Although I haven't even gotten _one _yet and I'm not sure I can wait until the sale to indulge a little!  From what I've been reading here, it sounds as if it might be better to go into Sephora so I can pick out one with a good ALP to blush color ratio?  I'm really only looking at getting 2, so maybe I'll get one asap and the other during the sale. 

  Thoughts on ordering online versus going to the store, anyone?


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 30, 2014)

These blushes are so pretty!!!!, but the price for the amount of product you get I just can't right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Me too!
> 
> Although I haven't even gotten _one _yet and I'm not sure I can wait until the sale to indulge a little!  From what I've been reading here, it sounds as if it might be better to go into Sephora so I can pick out one with a good ALP to blush color ratio?  I'm really only looking at getting 2, so maybe I'll get one asap and the other during the sale.
> 
> Thoughts on ordering online versus going to the store, anyone?


  I think unless you get almost no blush it will still look pretty much the same once swirled and applied.. maybe @elegant-one or someone else who has theirs already can weigh in on that?


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> Although I haven't even gotten _one _yet and I'm not sure I can wait until the sale to indulge a little!  From what I've been reading here, it sounds as if it might be better to go into Sephora so I can pick out one with a good ALP to blush color ratio?  I'm really only looking at getting 2, so maybe I'll get one asap and the other during the sale.
> ...


I think they would scowl at you in store if you went opening the blushes before you purchase them >.< There was quite few incidents when people purchased new product in store, only to find out it was swatched D:
  Sometimes sephora has really good VIB gifts online with 35$ purchase, which can be worth around 30$, I find those better than 10% or 15% off


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am wearing Diffused Heat today for the first time.  I am in love! When I first got it my initial thought was "I'll probably return this."  It seemed to have more highlight than blush in my eyes and when I swatched it I didn't feel as if it had the color payoff I was hoping for.  Fast forward to this morning - I applied it to my face and it was PERFECT.  Great color, beautiful finish and most definitely not going to be returned.  I know another lady said earlier in the thread that things will swatch differently on your arm than they apply to your face and for me this was most definitely the case.    Radiant Magenta is waiting at my doorstep when I get home from work tonight - so exciting :eyelove:  If you purchased these and are worried about the color to light ratio at least try them on your face - you may be surprised.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 30, 2014)

Is there any promo code for SpaceNK UK? I would order ME, but the shipping is £9,50, not going to pay that.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm exactly in the same position as you, I was going to order ME but as the shipping is 9 pounds I haven't yet. And I don't want to spend 100 pounds to get free shipping...


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'm exactly in the same position as you, I was going to order ME but as the shipping is 9 pounds I haven't yet. And I don't want to spend 100 pounds to get free shipping...


not sure if these codes work:  http://www.therawfeed.com/stores/uk-spacenk-com


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 30, 2014)

No, those seem to have expired. I guess I will wait until my friend visits the counter or order via phone. I wish I knew the german price of these, I guess they're more expensive than in the UK.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 30, 2014)

Elegant - I'm shocked you don't have any of the ambient lighting powders!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was lucky enough to get the palette with dim, radiant, and incandescent. I also have diffused and luminous. I don't wear MAC foundation but I would guess I'm in the NW15-20 range, have pale skin with yellow and pink undertones - all of the powders work on me. I use radiant as a blush or in place of bronzer since it's warm Dim and diffused are amazing setting/finishing powders. The quality of the powder is amazing and they make your skin look airbrushed. Highly recommend.

  Okay...back to the blushes. I wore Diffused Heat and this is a nice coral/poppy color on me. It's a keeper. I don't think the color itself is unique but it looks so natural on the skin.

  Trying Radiant Magenta tomorrow.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> not sure if these codes work:  http://www.therawfeed.com/stores/uk-spacenk-com


  Thanks anyway!!! I didn't even know you could find codes online! I've never used any!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

I think Mood Exposure is lovely!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> Elegant - I'm shocked you don't have any of the ambient lighting powders!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 pale NW15 but my skin is like yours pink & yellow.  I am going to have to get the ALP next for sure. Have you tried the lavender one? Thanks! I am really in the with the blushes, quality & that amazing airbrushed look. I can't wait to hear what you think of RM.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think Mood Exposure is lovely!








 Patiently waiting for my little pretty in the mail..


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think Mood Exposure is lovely!


Yours is gorgeous! Look how much blush yours has


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> pale NW15 but my skin is like yours pink & yellow.  I am going to have to get the ALP next for sure. Have you tried the lavender one? Thanks! I am really in the with the blushes, quality & that amazing airbrushed look. I can't wait to hear what you think of RM.


If you are pale, everything but ethereal, diffused and luminous may be too dark to use as all-over-face powder >.< Lot's of pale girls use Mood powder as a blush and radiant and dim as subtle bronzer.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> If you are pale, everything but ethereal, diffused and luminous may be too dark to use as all-over-face powder >.< Lot's of pale girls use Mood powder as a blush and radiant and dim as subtle bronzer.


I even use luminous as a subtle blush/highlight lol.. I don't think I could pull it off all over the face.


----------



## Knope2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

I got my Luminous Flush today and it is gorgeous! I'll post pictures when I have better light. Mine has a lot of blush and it's very pretty on the skin. I'm tempted to get Mood Exposure now, and definitely Ethereal Glow!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I even use luminous as a subtle blush/highlight lol.. I don't think I could pull it off all over the face.


if you do luminous all over the face you will glow like galadriel for photshoot


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> if you do luminous all over the face you will glow like galadriel for photshoot


Pretty sure I'm too pale for it all over lol.. but I'll have to try one day when the sun's out and I don't have anywhere to be!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Pretty sure I'm too pale for it all over lol.. but I'll have to try one day when the sun's out and I don't have anywhere to be!


in this review she did it lightly: http://www.beautezine.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in-luminous-light-review-photos-swatches/
  but this review made me buy it xoxo: http://softly.nothingspaces.com/2013/05/24/step-into-your-perfect-light-with-hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders/ Look like galadriel? yes please xD


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Kaori* 
in this review she did it lightly: http://www.beautezine.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-powder-in-luminous-light-review-photos-swatches/
  but this review made me buy it xoxo: http://softly.nothingspaces.com/2013/05/24/step-into-your-perfect-light-with-hourglass-ambient-lighting-powders/ Look like galadriel? yes please xD


  I would love to have all of them.. I wish they did a palette with every single one.. lol! I will pace myself though.. #teamlowbuy


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 30, 2014)

Elegant - I haven't tried Mood Light. It's pretty, I just wasn't interested since I had so many of the others. Dim is my favorite, I use it all over as a setting or finishing powder and it is just enough color to warm me up a little and hide my skin imperfections.


----------



## Debbs (Jan 30, 2014)

@NYCBeautyjunkie, you got a perfect Mood Exposure! If mine is like that I would never buy any more make-up, lol. Beautiful!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 30, 2014)

Debbs said:


> @NYCBeautyjunkie, you got a perfect Mood Exposure! If mine is like that I would never buy any more make-up, lol. Beautiful!!!


Careful.. there may be people that will hold you to that statement..


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 30, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I think they would scowl at you in store if you went opening the blushes before you purchase them >.< There was quite few incidents when people purchased new product in store, only to find out it was swatched D:
> Sometimes sephora has really good VIB gifts online with 35$ purchase, which can be worth around 30$, I find those better than 10% or 15% off


  Well I wouldn't open them myself.  I would ask someone who works there to open one for me so I could see it before purchasing it.  I've done this in the past with the chubby lip pencils because I once got one that had clearly been opened, then had to drive the half hour back to the store to return it.  (This is why I almost always buy makeup online when it's from someplace that has it out for people to take up to the register themselves.)  But you make a good point about the online gifts with purchase.  I do love those.


----------



## katred (Jan 30, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Careful.. there may be people that will hold you to that statement..


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

katred said:


> I wouldn't buy this one sight unseen. I'm about the same tone as you and Mood Light doesn't seem lavender on me at all. All the others have descriptions that are spot-on. And I'll just put in another plugged for Diffused, which is my very favourite.
> 
> 
> Me too! I wore it today blended over my cheekbones for some added dimension over Nars Amour.


Ok I will get Diffused then. I wrote that one down to get after watching that video  Thanks doll!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

katred said:


> I wouldn't buy this one sight unseen. I'm about the same tone as you and Mood Light doesn't seem lavender on me at all. All the others have descriptions that are spot-on. And I'll just put in another plugged for Diffused, which is my very favourite.


  Do you have Ethereal?


----------



## kittkat (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got my RM and its beautiful!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ran to Sephora.com to order ME and I'm kicking myself cause they are all sold out!


----------



## Debbs (Jan 30, 2014)

[email protected] Veronikawithak, I am safe as Kaori already gave feedback on ME so that saves me . With the luck I have my bet is that I am going to be buying. Its basically impossible to hold make up junkies who try to quit cold turkey to anything. All the Heroine Heaux can attest to  that!


----------



## purplemaren (Jan 30, 2014)

@Elegant. I'm nc15 (but pretty neutral), and I love mood light as a setting powder.  I just lightly sweep it on with the ambient lighting brush, and it looms amazing.  Makes me look less dead in the mornings.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 30, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> @Elegant. I'm nc15 (but pretty neutral), and I love mood light as a setting powder. I just lightly sweep it on with the ambient lighting brush, and it looms amazing. Makes me look less dead in the mornings.


  Oh, thanks that sounds so lovely!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 30, 2014)

T placed her order from hourglass ethereal I believe last Friday and she still has not received it. That is why I'm waiting for sephora to restock.... -_-


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2014)

I should have waited until these were in store to try them first.  None of the three I got - Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat, and Radiant Magenta - show up well on my NC50 skin.  The former two don't really show up at all and the third looks like an ashy pink on me.  Unfortunately, all three are going back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think I'll just try the idea of mixing my Radiant powder with some of my pigmented NARS and MAC blushes.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 30, 2014)

I bought the palette at the time because of all the hype but I ended up giving it to my mum because the colours were too dark on me (except incandescent light). My mum absolutely adores the palette and I want to eventually buy one as a setting powder, but the right one for my skin tone.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I should have waited until these were in store to try them first.  None of the three I got - Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat, and Radiant Magenta - show up well on my NC50 skin.  The former two don't really show up at all and the third looks like an ashy pink on me.  Unfortunately, all three are going back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Was the veining on your blushes mostly blush, mostly lighting powder or a sort of balance of both? I had Radiant Magenta and have Mood Exposure; Mood Exposure shows up on my skin (I'm also NC 50) but mine is, like, 80% blush pigment. My Radiant Magenta was equal in blush and lighting powder, and that one is a bit too light on me and looked underwhelming, so I promptly returned it.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2014)

They were all a balance of both, though Diffused Heat's blush appeared a little more pronounced.  Ah well, I'll either get a full refund, or apply it to some items from my Loves list, which I'm about to check right now.


----------



## purplevines (Jan 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I should have waited until these were in store to try them first.  None of the three I got - Mood Exposure, Diffused Heat, and Radiant Magenta - show up well on my NC50 skin.  The former two don't really show up at all and the third looks like an ashy pink on me.  Unfortunately, all three are going back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aw that sucks. 

  I think you will get a very similar (if not almost identical) look when you mix Radiant with your other blushes though!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 31, 2014)

Excited my Space NK order of hourglass blushes has shipped and they should arrive at my work place on Monday, 3 out of the 4 have shipped and diffused heat will be despatched when they get the stock in!  Now all I need is my Muji drawers to arrive!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2014)

Finally got the shipping details for my ME!! It is supposed to be here on Wednesday (my birthday)!


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *IHughes* 



I bought the palette at the time because of all the hype but I ended up giving it to my mum because the colours were too dark on me (except incandescent light). My mum absolutely adores the palette and I want to eventually buy one as a setting powder, but the right one for my skin tone.


  I am pale like you but found incandescent to be a good highlight, dim works well as a very subtle contour when built up or a setting powder depending on the brush used and I fell head over heels in love with radiant, I thought I wouldn't love it but it makes the most natural blush or a light bronzer, I actually use this most days now and it completely knocked all my other natural blushes out of the way.


----------



## charlotte366 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *veronikawithak* 



Finally got the shipping details for my ME!! It is supposed to be here on Wednesday (my birthday)!



  can't wait to hear what you think team low buy buddy! I didn't get that one, but would love to hear how it looks on you! What a wonderful present to yourself!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 31, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Finally got the shipping details for my ME!! It is supposed to be here on Wednesday (my birthday)!
> can't wait to hear what you think team low buy buddy! I didn't get that one, but would love to hear how it looks on you! What a wonderful present to yourself!


  I'll definitely come on as soon as I get it and let everyone know how it turns out!

  It's funny.. last year around this time I had a way bigger haul around my birthday and this year I'm much more excited for my 2 items: ME and Rose Lily from FoF.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> They were all a balance of both, though Diffused Heat's blush appeared a little more pronounced.  Ah well, I'll either get a full refund, or apply it to some items from my Loves list, which I'm about to check right now.


  I think if the pattern is balanced and not leaning towards significantly more blush, these will be a problem for darker skin tones (NC50 upwards). It's disappointing, since the execution of a blush and the lighting powder create such a beautiful effect; however it's useless if it comes off as non existent or chalky on our skin.

  Here is me with Mood Exposure; it's very soft and is a warm mauve color IRL; my work lighting often washes colors out quite a bit (Please excuse my brows! It's been so cold that I've neglected going to my usual place to get 'em done):


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jan 31, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think if the pattern is balanced and not leaning towards significantly more blush, these will be a problem for darker skin tones (NC50 upwards). It's disappointing, since the execution of a blush and the lighting powder create such a beautiful effect; however it's useless if it comes off as non existent or chalky on our skin.
> 
> Here is me with Mood Exposure; it's very soft and is a warm mauve color IRL; my work lighting often washes colors out quite a bit (Please excuse my brows! It's been so cold that I've neglected going to my usual place to get 'em done):


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank You! I think, especially for WOC, that picking the swirl pattern in person may be the only way to go. Too little or equal amount will make it a miss for many otherwise.


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 31, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think if the pattern is balanced and not leaning towards significantly more blush, these will be a problem for darker skin tones (NC50 upwards). It's disappointing, since the execution of a blush and the lighting powder create such a beautiful effect; however it's useless if it comes off as non existent or chalky on our skin.
> 
> Here is me with Mood Exposure; it's very soft and is a warm mauve color IRL; my work lighting often washes colors out quite a bit (Please excuse my brows! It's been so cold that I've neglected going to my usual place to get 'em done):


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-ethereal-glow-ambient-lighting-blush-review-photos-swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think if the pattern is balanced and not leaning towards significantly more blush, these will be a problem for darker skin tones (NC50 upwards). It's disappointing, since the execution of a blush and the lighting powder create such a beautiful effect; however it's useless if it comes off as non existent or chalky on our skin.
> 
> Here is me with Mood Exposure; it's very soft and is a warm mauve color IRL; my work lighting often washes colors out quite a bit (Please excuse my brows! It's been so cold that I've neglected going to my usual place to get 'em done):


SO Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 31, 2014)

Do y'all think Mood Exposure is similar to Tarte's exposed? Or are there other similar colors? Trying to decide if I have anything like it before I commit. Thanks!


----------



## lilmissquinoa (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

  Just wanted to let you know that the blushes have been restocked on the hourglass website 
  Dim Infusion and Diffused Heat are now out of stock though..


----------



## brittbby (Jan 31, 2014)

Just got to open my LF. It's really pretty. The texture is great. I can't wait to apply this to my face!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm loving my diffused heat! It has a healthy mixture of the powder and color. It is vibrant but so easily blendable. It applies like a dream!   Here I am wearing it


----------



## brittbby (Jan 31, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I'm loving my diffused heat! It has a healthy mixture of the powder and color. It is vibrant but so easily blendable. It applies like a dream!   Here I am wearing it


  Omg it's gorgeous!! Seriously, that glow is stellar!


----------



## Paisly (Jan 31, 2014)

T-B: dim infusion, ethereal glow, diffused heat. I'm NC 10ish for reference. I'm disappointed in ethereal glow for sure! It barely has any blush. From one swatch of ethereal glow it kind of just blended in with my skin. Diffused heat is my favorite. This is from one swatch.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

Paisly said:


> I'm NC 10ish for reference. I'm disappointed in ethereal glow for sure! It barely has any blush. From one swatch of ethereal glow it kind of just blended in with my skin. Diffused heat is my favorite. This is from one swatch.


  http://www.temptalia.com/round-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-thoughts-comparisons  

  I wanted to get ethereal but it seems way too pale, even when I have pale skin  But I'm really happy with my mood exposure X3 I'm still tempted by luminous flush but I may achieve similar result with nars day dream and luminous ambient powder over it, I will have to experiment.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 31, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


>


  Yup, this confirms my suspicion that Diffused Heat is the one of these I need to start with.  Beautiful!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


>








 Seriously girl, that is freakin GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 31, 2014)

I've had a chance to wear the 3 that I ordered and here's what I think of them...

  Diffused Heat is my favorite by far. It's a pretty, bright coral color that looks great on my pale skin. It's a keeper.

  Radiant Magenta is going back. On my cheeks, it looks very much like DH. RM isn't as bright and is more pink. The RM I received, had more blush than powder but I still had to do more than a few swipes to get the color to build up. It's going back

  I'm undecided about Dim Infused. I need to give it another try. It's a very pretty peach on but I have so many peach blushes, I don't know if I need another (especially when it's $35).

  I don't think I'll be getting any more of these. They are great quality but I don't think there is anything unique about the colors - both RM and DH reminded me of my Horizon de  Chanel blush (best blush purchase ever!). These just aren't 'wowing' me. I think if I mix any of the blushes I have w/the ambient powders I have, I can get the same effect as the Ambient Blush.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 31, 2014)

From everything I've seen online I think DH would be my favorite as well. I love EG in concept but now doubt it would show up on my cheeks (which have a touch of redness compared to the rest of my face). I wish they would offer some cool colors that would show up and remain cool on the skin when mixed with the highlighter component.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

Diffused Heat is definitely my favorite!


----------



## User38 (Jan 31, 2014)

as much as these are tempting, I think I have so many which are similar or mix with the ambient powders.. dunno.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 31, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I'm loving my diffused heat! It has a healthy mixture of the powder and color. It is vibrant but so easily blendable. It applies like a dream!   Here I am wearing it


  Wow!  Really pretty!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 31, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


>


  You look gorgeous! Such a wonderful color on you!


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


>


  Beautiful!  It's the perfect just-ran-around-the-block flush on you!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jan 31, 2014)

I just received Radiant Magenta and Mood Exposure. Though online swatches seemed to indicate Radiant Magenta was more coral than pink, it is not the case on me. I'm fair, with a yellow undertone. Pretty happy with it so far, but I want to see it in daylight tomorrow. Mood Exposure swatches nicely on the back of my hand, also better than I expected from the swatches online. Both pans had a lot of colour relative to the ambient powder swirled in.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I just received Radiant Magenta and Mood Exposure. Though online swatches seemed to indicate Radiant Magenta was more coral than pink, it is not the case on me. I'm fair, with a yellow undertone. Pretty happy with it so far, but I want to see it in daylight tomorrow. Mood Exposure swatches nicely on the back of my hand, also better than I expected from the swatches online. Both pans had a lot of colour relative to the ambient powder swirled in.


  Is Mood Exposure cool toned and plummy on you, or more warm-toned, like Temptalia's swatches?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Is Mood Exposure cool toned and plummy on you, or more warm-toned, like Temptalia's swatches?


  I would like to know that too. It seemed browny muddy in some pics/swatches not plummy


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking at it on the back of my hand (in the bathroom light, so that's probably not helping!) it's browner than it is plum, honestly. But not as warm as the swatches I had seen. I will try to take and upload a pic tomorrow in daylight. Right now, I wouldn't describe it as cool toned.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

I am really loving EG. I applied it with a fan brush over DH but just high on the cheekbones & just a bit under my brow. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 31, 2014)

Just wanted to share how diffused heat looks on my NC45 skin.  More pics on my blog!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

I did three photos of mood exposure, first is in daylight without flash, second is a bit dark with flash, third is dark with flash. Not a heavy swatch.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I did three photos of mood exposure, first is in daylight without flash, second is a bit dark with flash, third is dark with flash. Not a heavy swatch.


  Thank you!  Those are so helpful. What is your skintone?


----------



## Kaori (Jan 31, 2014)

myfavoritePA said:


> Thank you!  Those are so helpful. What is your skintone?


Usually lightest cool/neutral shade of foundation =)


----------



## myfavoritePA (Jan 31, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Usually lightest cool/neutral shade of foundation =)


  Ha, you and I have that in common then.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 31, 2014)

I wore LF today and it is incredible! My mom even commented on my blush right now and said it looked very luminous!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I wore LF today and it is incredible! My mom even commented on my blush right now and said it looked very luminous!


Dear heavens woman you're BEAUTIFUL! Your eyes are so pretty. That blush is stunning on you.

  Did yours have a lot of blush?


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I wore LF today and it is incredible! My mom even commented on my blush right now and said it looked very luminous!


  You look stunning!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Dear heavens woman you're BEAUTIFUL! Your eyes are so pretty. That blush is stunning on you.  Did yours have a lot of blush?


  Thank you! You know, it actually didn't... I was a little nervous when I opened it... I'd say maybe half and half but the second I swatched it, it was more than pigmented! I'm going to have to buy more of them hahaha -_-   





Alysse011 said:


> You look stunning!


  Thank you! The blush is seriously gorgeous!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I wore LF today and it is incredible! My mom even commented on my blush right now and said it looked very luminous!


  Brittby - that's gorgeous!!


----------



## brittbby (Jan 31, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Brittby - that's gorgeous!!


  Thank you! Hand swatches don't do these justice! They are amazing on!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> I wore LF today and it is incredible! My mom even commented on my blush right now and said it looked very luminous!


  You're gorgeous! And that blush looks amazing on you.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Thank you! The blush is seriously gorgeous!


  Ahh, you're going to own them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My RM comes Monday.

  They really make the skin look amazing.


----------



## brittbby (Jan 31, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> You're gorgeous! And that blush looks amazing on you.


  Thank you! The specktra community is full Of such sweet people


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 31, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Thank you! Hand swatches don't do these justice! They are amazing on!!


  I'm glad you love them!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm so excited for the Blushes! I want all of them! lol.

  I have some of the face powders and had the palette that came out during the holiday but Returned it ( now regretting)
  But, I'm always stuck in a rut on what brush to apply them with. The one's I've used don't show off the prettiness of them.


----------



## MissBeautyBunni (Jan 31, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


>


----------



## HelloBlondie (Jan 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So after being a bit bummed out that mine do not have a lot of color  I really loved how they look on my skin! VERY VERY pretty! I still would really really like to have more color. Not sure what to do. Enjoy the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *swoons* I need all of these!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks girl!


----------



## Alysse011 (Feb 1, 2014)

:encore:


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


> *swoons* I need all of these!!


  All 3 would be beautiful on you!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you guys think that the Hourglass promo pic of these is a good representation of how the blushes actually are in real life?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 1, 2014)

Of the pans? Nope.

  http://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/ambient-lighting-blush/


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Do you guys think that the Hourglass promo pic of these is a good representation of how the blushes actually are in real life?


I think the images are pretty saturated.. but not airbrushed within an inch of their life like many models. Lol. I think a lot of products look way different than their promo pics, so I'm okay with these. I wasn't expecting them to be super vibrant given the description and the experiences I've had with their other items.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 1, 2014)

Wearing Mood Exposure today. Tried and failed to get photos showing the true colour. It is definitely warm toned on me, brown with a hint of plum. Blends like a dream and looks really gorgeous on. Glow without shimmer. I think if possible the best route is to swatch on your cheek in store because the hand/finger swatches don't really give the most accurate view.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, I asked because I talked with CS last week. The first gal that I talked with was so nice & totally apologetic & said that they should have much more blush in them. She said *they do look just like the promo *





 & if they don't something is wrong with that batch. She said that they try to spot check for things like that in the products. She said she was actually holding one that looked like the promo. She said the company needed to make it right because the product should not look like that. I told her that I hadn't seen one that looked like the promo shot.

  So, she took my name & number & said she would have the person in charge at CS ( who was supposedly in a meeting) contact me later that day...well, no one called. I called the next day & got to talk to the head CS lady & it was weird...first she said, whatever, I guess I was in a meeting if thats what she said, & then laughs...Huh??? She doesn't hardly even listen to me but then takes my email...I send them the pic of the 3...she said the team will look at them & get back with me....late last night I got a very unapologetic email saying that that is how they are supposed to be & more color may pop out as they are used. And, if I am unhappy with the blushes & should just return them to Sephora...matter of fact no sorry, especially since this is your first purchase from hourglass..nothing.

  I told her the first time I spoke with her that I loved the blushes, I just simply wanted more blush area - like the promo. I guess she didn't pay any attention to that. I was a little shocked at her last response & have not responded back to her. Maybe she will change her tune when Sephora gets all the returns


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I asked because I talked with CS last week. The first gal that I talked with was so nice & totally apologetic & said that they should have much more blush in them. She said *they do look just like the promo *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...... where do CS departments get off these days thinking they can treat customers like that!! I guess since most of us are addicts and hoarders (or trying to reform in the #teamlowbuy thread) that they think we'll just take it on the chin and continue to purchase like fiends? I think it's time for a revolution! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (#teamlowbuy boxer is ready to take on the cosmetics industry!)


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

I was shocked, especially since this was my first experience with their product. And, how different the head cs lady's response was from the first lady I spoke with.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I was shocked, especially since this was my first experience with their product. And, how different the head cs lady's response was from the first lady I spoke with.


Completely agree! I would expect even *better* service from the head CS if anything.. Maybe email Carisa Janes and let her know she needs to hire some new staff..


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Completely agree! I would expect even *better* service from the head CS if anything.. Maybe email Carisa Janes and let her know she needs to hire some new staff..








  Seriously. At least usually they apologize


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Seriously. At least usually they apologize


I honestly think good customer service is becoming a thing of the past.. everyone is competing for new customers rather than trying to satisfy the customers they already have. We're all such frenzied consumers that another chump will be along in a minute to take our place.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I honestly think good customer service is becoming a thing of the past.. everyone is competing for new customers rather than trying to satisfy the customers they already have. We're all such frenzied consumers that another chump will be along in a minute to take our place.


  True. I also see it in society in general...no manners or consideration for others.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think they really need to change those promo pics of the pans to avoid headaches.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> True. I also see it in society in general...no manners or consideration for others.


  Absolutely. And what do we expect? We're being shaped by advertising and media into exactly what the "elite" members of society want us to be. A bunch of greedy, impulsive, entitled, self-obsessed degenerates whose sole purpose in life is to acquire possessions. And we're losing our critical thinking abilities so we're finding it harder and harder to resist. Lol well, there's my daily dose of optimism!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 1, 2014)

There are more swatches here: http://community.sephora.com/t5/Beauty-Insider/Hourglass-blushes-are-live/td-p/1055757


----------



## Debbs (Feb 1, 2014)

Went to UPS office shortly after they opened at 10am . I was like the 12th person in line but it was so worth it!!! I got my Mood Exposure and I am not able to say much except my luck has changed for the better and I am happy. Hey, Veronikawithak! Craving more now, what to do and which other ones ? Where is my fellow team mates when I need them the most ? Lol


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Went to UPS office shortly after they opened at 10am . I was like the 12th person in line but it was so worth it!!! I got my Mood Exposure and I am not able to say much except my luck has changed for the better and I am happy. Hey, Veronikawithak! Craving more now, what to do and which other ones ? Where is my fellow team mates when I need them the most ? Lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Went to UPS office shortly after they opened at 10am . I was like the 12th person in line but it was so worth it!!! I got my Mood Exposure and I am not able to say much except my luck has changes for the better and I am happy. Hey, Veronikawithak! Craving more , what to do, lol


Delay, delay, delay! The more you delay your purchase, the more rationally you can think about it! Put it on a list and wait on it for a while. Remember they are perm! I haven't received mine yet but I have a feeling I'll be craving more too. Maybe see how much you use the one you just got, and think about how many other blushes you have.. If you REALLY love the one you have to the point where it's a top favorite and you use it a lot, I'd say try to pare down similar colors or older dupes in your collection if you do add more.

  And definitely wait till a 20% off sale! That will give people more time to put up swatches and reviews for the colors you want on a similar skintone to yours. On some skintones several of them look quite similar, so you could cut some out there. Also if you have some of the ambient powders, you could try playing around with blushes you do have to create the same look! Hope that helps!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Debbs* 


Where is my fellow team mates when I need them the most ? Lol

  Never fear!! The #teamlowbuy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are here to fight with you and cheer for you! We would never leave you to fend for yourself!
  And we will celebrate your successes with a #teamlowbuy dance party!!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 1, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Went to UPS office shortly after they opened at 10am . I was like the 12th person in line but it was so worth it!!! I got my Mood Exposure and I am not able to say much except my luck has changed for the better and I am happy. Hey, Veronikawithak! Craving more now, what to do and which other ones ? Where is my fellow team mates when I need them the most ? Lol


  Glad you like it! Does it read plum on you, or is it warmer? Since these are perm, I'd wait for more swatches before deciding. They're just starting to pop up; until now we're only seen a few and they seem pretty inconsistent. Some say they're too light, others say they're very pigmented. I'm not sure what to think until I play with mine.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 1, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Never fear!! The #teamlowbuy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 1, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Went to UPS office shortly after they opened at 10am . I was like the 12th person in line but it was so worth it!!! I got my Mood Exposure and I am not able to say much except my luck has changed for the better and I am happy. Hey, Veronikawithak! Craving more now, what to do and which other ones ? Where is my fellow team mates when I need them the most ? Lol


  We're here, we're here! I 2nd what Vwithak and AudreyC said! Use the one you have but hold off on any new orders for now. Wait for the next 20% off sale and by then you'll really know which ones (if any) are must haves. Even T said that several look the same on her cheeks... So obviously they aren't all super unique must haves. Let the hype die down & more honest feelings will surface that aren't overwhelmed w the burden of buying the must have item of the moment!  Let us know how you like ME!!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm very disappointed to hear how you were treated elegantone!!! NOT cool at all! I agree society has taken a plunge into the pitiful world of the entitled, spoiled, and disrespectful.  There are no "friendly skies" and the customer is RARELY ever right! Its sad. But you ladies and gents give me faith! I hope you all have 20 kids that you are raising w your wisdom... Its our only hope! My son holds doors for people everyday... The older ladies just rave at his manners. I like to tell them that he's doing what he's SUPPOSED to do... If a young man ISNT doing that... He should be reprimanded. Don't over praise what's right. Just return the politeness w politeness. A thank you is all that's required! Who's raising boys not to hold doors?! Mines been doing it since he was 3!!!!


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 1, 2014)

I tried LF today and it's really pretty! It's pigmented as well on my nc20 skin. Now I have to stop myself from getting more!  I haven't tried DH yet, maybe tomoro.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My son holds doors for people everyday... The older ladies just rave at his manners. I like to tell them that he's doing what he's SUPPOSED to do... If a young man ISNT doing that... He should be reprimanded. Don't over praise what's right. Just return the politeness w politeness. A thank you is all that's required! Who's raising boys not to hold doors?! Mines been doing it since he was 3!!!!


  I don't think I've ever emphasized holding doors to my son because he's male; I've taught all three of mine to hold the door for the person behind them because it's common courtesy. Same with getting your healthy young butt out of a seat pronto for someone who needs it more.

  I did send my son out last week to shovel the neighbour's driveway before they were up; our neighbour just had his hip replaced and I knew he'd be out there trying to do it. He whined a bit (it's been really freaking cold), but he got his 6'1" 17 year-old ass out there and dug nonetheless. Probably decided it was better than getting the full lecture and then STILL having to dig.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't think I've ever emphasized holding doors to my son because he's male; I've taught all three of mine to hold the door for the person behind them because it's common courtesy. Same with getting your healthy young butt out of a seat pronto for someone who needs it more.
> 
> I did send my son out last week to shovel the neighbour's driveway before they were up; our neighbour just had his hip replaced and I knew he'd be out there trying to do it. He whined a bit (it's been really freaking cold), but he got his 6'1" 17 year-old ass out there and dug nonetheless. Probably decided it was better than getting the full lecture and then STILL having to dig.
> 
> ...


You ladies are truly doing the world a service! Thank you for not taking the easy way out as a parent.. I wish there were a billion more of you!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> My son holds doors for people everyday... The older ladies just rave at his manners. I like to tell them that he's doing what he's SUPPOSED to do... If a young man ISNT doing that... He should be reprimanded. Don't over praise what's right. Just return the politeness w politeness. A thank you is all that's required! Who's raising boys not to hold doors?! Mines been doing it since he was 3!!!!


  I love you & that well-mannered son! Its extremely rare. Absolutely agree with you 100%^^^ I'm so bad that a lot of times I just give a 'teaching remark' back to the ill-manned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm proud to say that I raised a well behaved, socially responsible, hard working young man too. It really pays off when they get older.
  I still haven't responded to the Hourglass CS chick. I will be crafting a lovely response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never would have imagined that their response would have been what it was.

  My daughter-in-law & I were texting about the shades. She loves the poppy one. So cute getting to chat with her about them.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I tried LF today and it's really pretty! It's pigmented as well on my nc20 skin. Now I have to stop myself from getting more! I haven't tried DH yet, maybe tomoro.


  That shade has got to be so pretty on you.


----------



## katred (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I asked because I talked with CS last week. The first gal that I talked with was so nice & totally apologetic & said that they should have much more blush in them. She said *they do look just like the promo *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh. You reminded me that the only time I dealt with their HO, I wrote to them and asked if I could be put on their press list so that I could talk about new or upcoming releases on my blog. They wrote me back simply "we don't ship to Canada". Struck me as rude and also stupid. It's not like people from outside Canada can't read the blog. And they are distributed in Canada through Sephora. I guess they're about product, not people skills...


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

Elegant, that is terrible CS.. totally uncalled for and rude.  So sorry you are going thru that.

  as for the rest of the ladies on this thread and many others, I am proud to know you -- if only online because you seem like really lovely level headed women.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2014)

katred said:


> Ugh. You reminded me that the only time I dealt with their HO, I wrote to them and asked if I could be put on their press list so that I could talk about new or upcoming releases on my blog. They wrote me back simply "we don't ship to Canada". Struck me as rude and also stupid. It's not like people from outside Canada can't read the blog. And they are distributed in Canada through Sephora. I guess they're about product, not people skills...








 That is unbelievable & yes, really stupid! Geesh, I wonder if it was the same cs person. You would think they would want as much press as they could get. wow


----------



## User38 (Feb 1, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That is unbelievable & yes, really stupid! Geesh, I wonder if it was the same cs person. You would think they would want as much press as they could get. wow


  I don't think companies with poor people skills will survive the future -- it takes a winning combo of good products, great service and people skills as well as an excellent network of promotional information.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't think I've ever emphasized holding doors to my son because he's male; I've taught all three of mine to hold the door for the person behind them because it's common courtesy. Same with getting your healthy young butt out of a seat pronto for someone who needs it more.
> 
> I did send my son out last week to shovel the neighbour's driveway before they were up; our neighbour just had his hip replaced and I knew he'd be out there trying to do it. He whined a bit (it's been really freaking cold), but he got his 6'1" 17 year-old ass out there and dug nonetheless. Probably decided it was better than getting the full lecture and then STILL having to dig.


  I agree that door holding is about common courtesy instead of gender. I always hold the door for people behind me and I always thank anyone holding the door open for me. That was a great gesture for your son to shovel your neighbor's driveway. Little acts of kindness like that can mean so much! My former neighbor used to always scrape off my icy car windows if he was leaving early in the morning, and it meant a lot to me.

  I tried Luminous Flush today and I really like it! I found it to be very pigmented on my NC20 skin. I actually had to go back in and buff it out so that it woudn't be too bright. I think I will pick up one or two more of these, but I'm in no rush as I got a few new blushes this week.


----------



## BriarRose (Feb 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Does anyone think ME could be too warm for my fair cooltoned skin?


  I'm not sure Naynadine! I know it is definitely not going to work for me at NW5. Maybe you can get away with it since you are not quite as pale as I am.

This blush release is another big ol' bust for me. Really disappointed that only one of them is cool toned. My wallet thanks them though. I'm aiming to get Ethereal Glow when they are released in stores this month. That should look nice on me. I like the ambient lighting powders that I have almost as much as my favorite MAC face products, so the investment is good for me.


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2014)

BriarRose said:


> I'm not sure Naynadine! I know it is definitely not going to work for me at NW5. Maybe you can get away with it since you are not quite as pale as I am.
> 
> This blush release is another big ol' bust for me. Really disappointed that only one of them is cool toned. My wallet thanks them though. I'm aiming to get *Ethereal Glow* when they are released in stores this month. That should look nice on me. I like the ambient lighting powders that I have almost as much as my favorite MAC face products, so the investment is good for me.


  I will get that you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I agree with you...I really wish more of them were cool toned


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Well, I asked because I talked with CS last week. The first gal that I talked with was so nice & totally apologetic & said that they should have much more blush in them. She said *they do look just like the promo *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is unbelievable....I am sorry this happened to you, Elegant


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2014)

MACina said:


> That is unbelievable....I am sorry this happened to you, Elegant








I'm still trying to figure out what I want my response to be


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what I want my response to be


  They definitely have to know that this kind of treating customers absolutely falls beyond the pale!


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 2, 2014)

I was wrong about being able to build up the color on my Dim Infusion - the the one I received had much more powder than blush. I tried yesterday and no matter how layers I put on, it wasn't buildable. It probably didn't help that it's such a light color to begin with. No way is this anywhere near the coral, they describe it to be. Back to Sephora it went.

  IMO, I think there are some quality control issues with this blush. Given the type of product it is, I wouldn't expect them to be identical but I've seen big differences in the amount of blush/powder in the same colors!

  This has been a big disappointment to me. On the bright side, I consoled myself by picking up a bunch of stuff from the Nars Spring collection. I'm adding my comments in that thread.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't think I've ever emphasized holding doors to my son because he's male; I've taught all three of mine to hold the door for the person behind them because it's common courtesy. Same with getting your healthy young butt out of a seat pronto for someone who needs it more.  I did send my son out last week to shovel the neighbour's driveway before they were up; our neighbour just had his hip replaced and I knew he'd be out there trying to do it. He whined a bit (it's been really freaking cold), but he got his 6'1" 17 year-old ass out there and dug nonetheless. Probably decided it was better than getting the full lecture and then STILL having to dig. :master:


  Oh I didn't mean to imply it was only important to emphasize door holding to males exclusively... It's just that is what I have in my home. And I feel it's very important to make it part of their everyday behaviors. I think society has lower expectations for that more than ever nowadays. When I held doors for people as a child/young person I received polite thank you's... Not gushing praise. That just tells me it's not commonplace today, and to me that is sad! It's important to stress and instill good manners in youth regardless of gender. Sorry if my post was misread.  As for your 17 year old & that shovel... Bravo for that! Good parenting & good intentions will pay off big time!! As a fellow parent, I thank you (and all parents) for the hard work they are doing trying to raise respectful, good hearted children in this tough world!!   





veronikawithak said:


> You ladies are truly doing the world a service! Thank you for not taking the easy way out as a parent.. I wish there were a billion more of you!


  Aww thanks hun! I'm not going to say it's easy... But the payoff is the best reward. I'm so proud of my son everyday... The satisfaction I get out of watching him grow is better than any new blush (believe it or not! Lol)!!!   





elegant-one said:


> I love you & that well-mannered son! Its extremely rare. Absolutely agree with you 100%^^^ I'm so bad that a lot of times I just give a 'teaching remark' back to the ill-manned :amused:  I'm proud to say that I raised a well behaved, socially responsible, hard working young man too. It really pays off when they get older. I still haven't responded to the Hourglass CS chick. I will be crafting a lovely response   I never would have imagined that their response would have been what it was.  My daughter-in-law & I were texting about the shades. She loves the poppy one. So cute getting to chat with her about them.  :kiss:


  I'm blushing!! I do my best! And I tip my hat to you for raising a good boy as well... And now that he's a man he will most definitely pass that on to his children... Which is really what it's all about! "Fellow Mom" hugs for you little lady!!  As for the CS woman... I would like to be a fly on the wall when she reads your response!! No one can get notes on their account like elegant!! She doesn't even know! Don't get in a battle of wits without the goods dear CS girl!!  And awwwww about the DiL makeup bonding!! So adorable. My mom uses a CG blush and gets irritated even talking about cosmetics... Heehee   





HerGreyness said:


> Elegant, that is terrible CS.. totally uncalled for and rude.  So sorry you are going thru that.  as for the rest of the ladies on this thread and many others, I am proud to know you -- if only online because you seem like really lovely level headed women.


  Ditto to you missy!! Few bring a smile to my face like seeing you and your hot sweatpants on this thread!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I was wrong about being able to build up the color on my Dim Infusion - the the one I received had much more powder than blush. I tried yesterday and no matter how layers I put on, it wasn't buildable. It probably didn't help that it's such a light color to begin with. No way is this anywhere near the coral, they describe it to be. Back to Sephora it went.
> 
> IMO, I think there are some quality control issues with this blush. Given the type of product it is, I wouldn't expect them to be identical but I've seen big differences in the amount of blush/powder in the same colors!
> 
> This has been a big disappointment to me. On the bright side, I consoled myself by picking up a bunch of stuff from the Nars Spring collection. I'm adding my comments in that thread.


I wish they would have pre-set amount of powder:blush ratio that goes in each pan and then swirled it or something =.=


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I wish they would have pre-set amount of powder:blush ratio that goes in each pan and then swirled it or something =.=


 Thanks for the sweet parenting compliment... Luckily, I had great role models for parents myself!! Sometimes I feel sad for today's youth because it really says the most about the parents that are raising (or in most cases NOT raising) these kids. Makes me wonder what went on in their own childhoods to make them so irresponsible. Because having children should be looked at as a responsibility!! New school might be good for makeup... But child raising is best "old school" style IMHO! Heehee wink  And I completely agree about the blush/powder ratio. I can understand the swirl variations... We're all pretty used to that w MACs MSFs... But there should be a standard ratio at least!! My RM looks great. My DH not so much... But I'm going to use it a few more times before I return it. I really want it to work. The color is gorgeous, but I have to build it quite a bit due to too much powder and not enough blush!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> As for your 17 year old & that shovel... Bravo for that! Good parenting & good intentions will pay off big time!! As a fellow parent, I thank you (and all parents) for the hard work they are doing trying to raise respectful, good hearted children in this tough world!!


  I wasn't suggesting that there's anything at all wrong with teaching boys to hold doors - I just think that sometimes people give girls a pass and I absolutely did NOT want to raise entitled princesses.

  My son knew shovelling that driveway was the right thing to do and I know he felt good about it afterwards even though it was bitter cold out so not fun. I've tried to teach them that doing the right thing is often harder than doing the easy thing (staying inside where it's warm) and can only hope that at least a bit of the Parental Charlie Brown voice gets heard. 

  My house is often full of young adults and I have to say that I think the current generation is getting a bad rap. My kids' friends are thoughtful and considerate and none of them have been in any trouble. A small portion of adolescents are (as they've always been) and people are quick to paint them all that way. Personally, I see more rude adults than kids.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> And I completely agree about the blush/powder ratio. I can understand the swirl variations... We're all pretty used to that w MACs MSFs... But there should be a standard ratio at least!! My RM looks great. My DH not so much... But I'm going to use it a few more times before I return it. I really want it to work. The color is gorgeous, but I have to build it quite a bit due to too much powder and not enough blush!


Why wont you just wait until it reaches store and then exchange it for one which has more blush? No point trying to make it work if you received a dud and sephora has 90day return policy


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Why wont you just wait until it reaches store and then exchange it for one which has more blush? No point trying to make it work if you received a dud and sephora has 90day return policy


 Good idea... That's exactly what I'll do! Thanks for the easy solution! I'm the Queen of making things harder than they need to be! Haha


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 2, 2014)

I tried Radiant Magenta today and was relieved it was very definitely pink, and not the coral shade I've seen in some online swatches. Despite the gold ambient powder, it was a cooler toned pink and I was very happy with it. Also very blendable.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I tried Radiant Magenta today and was relieved it was very definitely pink, and not the coral shade I've seen in some online swatches. Despite the gold ambient powder, it was a cooler toned pink and I was very happy with it. Also very blendable.


  I am SO very very happy to read this!!!! Mine arrives tomorrow...whew


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I tried Radiant Magenta today and was relieved it was very definitely pink, and not the coral shade I've seen in some online swatches. Despite the gold ambient powder, it was a cooler toned pink and I was very happy with it. Also very blendable.


  Sorry if you posted this already & I missed it, but what is your skin tone?


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I am SO very very happy to read this!!!! Mine arrives tomorrow...whew


  I was pretty relieved too! After all the swatches online looked so alike (and coral/peach) I was concerned!

  I like both of the ones I purchased. Radiant Magenta IS pink on me, with a nice golden sheen. And Mood Exposure is a really natural browny plum. I'm very pleased with how the radiant powders blend in with the coloured blush. So far so good! I'd like to see the others when they arrive in stores.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Sorry if you posted this already & I missed it, but what is your skin tone?


  I'm fairly pale with a neutral/beige undertone. I don't wear MAC so I can't give a corresponding shade from that line. 03 in Guerlain Lingerie de Peau, Fawn or Pale Dune in Tom Ford, 02 in Suqqu Cream Fix, 20 Beige in Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I'm fairly pale with a neutral/beige undertone. I don't wear MAC so I can't give a corresponding shade from that line. 03 in Guerlain Lingerie de Peau, Fawn or Pale Dune in Tom Ford, 02 in Suqqu Cream Fix.


  Thanks hun! I may have to check out ME then.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks hun! I may have to check out ME then.


  I'll be interested to hear how you like it. Lately, I've been layering blush with highlighter and then finishing powder to blend out and give some radiance. What I really like about these two is that it's literally been apply blush, buff out the edges. And they have worn very well too. Yesterday with ME I was out in pretty much a sleet storm and my makeup looked pretty good by the time I got home, even in all that damp.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I was pretty relieved too! After all the swatches online looked so alike (and coral/peach) I was concerned!
> 
> I like both of the ones I purchased. Radiant Magenta IS pink on me, with a nice golden sheen. And Mood Exposure is a really natural browny plum. I'm very pleased with how the radiant powders blend in with the coloured blush. So far so good! I'd like to see the others when they arrive in stores.


I will need to try out radiant magenta when it reaches stores! I feared it would be too similar to my coral-type blushes, but if on pale-cooler toned skin it's more pink, then that's perfect! 
  I wore ME today and I have to say it will be perfect blush for summer, it gave me this natural sunburned look lol I finally looked healthy and not death-pale heh I used luminous ambient powder as highlighter and it worked out perfectly, same shade-family


----------



## coffeewithcream (Feb 2, 2014)

Kaori said:


> I will need to try out radiant magenta when it reaches stores! I feared it would be too similar to my coral-type blushes, but if on pale-cooler toned skin it's more pink, then that's perfect!
> I wore ME today and I have to say it will be perfect blush for summer, it gave me this natural sunburned look lol I finally looked healthy and not death-pale heh I used luminous ambient powder as highlighter and it worked out perfectly, same shade-family


  Yes - agree. It was bronzy looking without being too brown or out of place looking in the dead of winter. So I think it will be really lovely in the warmer months.

  I really don't love corals and they don't look great on me. I have Tom Ford Love Lust but am not a huge fan; ditto Nars Orgasm. RM is definitely not coral on me.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> Yes - agree. It was bronzy looking without being too brown or out of place looking in the dead of winter. So I think it will be really lovely in the warmer months.
> 
> I really don't love corals and they don't look great on me. I have Tom Ford Love Lust but am not a huge fan; ditto Nars Orgasm. RM is definitely not coral on me.


  I'm really excited to check ME out in person now.  I bet it adds some natural-looking dimension and contour to fair skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I'll be interested to hear how you like it. Lately, I've been layering blush with highlighter and then finishing powder to blend out and give some radiance. What I really like about these two is that it's literally been apply blush, buff out the edges. And they have worn very well too. Yesterday with ME I was out in pretty much a sleet storm and my makeup looked pretty good by the time I got home, even in all that damp.


  Awesome!  Are you wanting any of the other shades? I really really love EG on the top of my cheekbones over other blushes. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Haven (Feb 2, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Delay, delay, delay! The more you delay your purchase, the more rationally you can think about it! Put it on a list and wait on it for a while. Remember they are perm! I haven't received mine yet but I have a feeling I'll be craving more too. Maybe see how much you use the one you just got, and think about how many other blushes you have.. If you REALLY love the one you have to the point where it's a top favorite and you use it a lot, I'd say try to pare down similar colors or older dupes in your collection if you do add more.
> 
> *And definitely wait till a 20% off sale! *That will give people more time to put up swatches and reviews for the colors you want on a similar skintone to yours. On some skintones several of them look quite similar, so you could cut some out there. Also if you have some of the ambient powders, you could try playing around with blushes you do have to create the same look! Hope that helps!


  This is what I am waiting for.  I have a lot of blushes to tie me over until the next Sephora sale.  I do plan on buying several of these during the next sale.  (Trying to be more fiscally responsible this year with my makeup purchases.  Time will tell if I am successful or not.)

  Plus I have several Hourglass ambient lighting powders to mix with the blushes I already own.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 2, 2014)

Haven said:


> This is what I am waiting for. * I have a lot of blushes to tie me over until the next Sephora sale. * I do plan on buying several of these during the next sale.  (*Trying to be more fiscally responsible this year with my makeup purchases.*  Time will tell if I am successful or not.)
> 
> Plus I have several Hourglass ambient lighting powders to mix with the blushes I already own.


  Same here x2!!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 2, 2014)

Haven said:


> This is what I am waiting for.  I have a lot of blushes to tie me over until the next Sephora sale.  I do plan on buying several of these during the next sale.  (Trying to be more fiscally responsible this year with my makeup purchases.  Time will tell if I am successful or not.)
> 
> Plus I have several Hourglass ambient lighting powders to mix with the blushes I already own.


  You should come join us on the low-buy thread! We support your efforts to try and cut back. We'd love to see you there!


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 3, 2014)

3 of mine arrived today, diffused heat is still winging its way to me.  Really happy with radiant magenta, it's 70% pink, definite keeper! the dim in f infusion looks more brown than the dim in my palette ? Any one else think this? The dim in my palette is hanky more mauvey/cooler? There is also not much peach in it, I may return this one, it has to be unused in the uk to return.   Ethereal is prob 50:50 colour and ambient powder, think this will work better than dim on means should make a neuter pink gentle flush.  I shouldn't have ordered dim really, it was an last minute impulse in the shopping basket and I shouldn't give in to those impulses as it never ends well!


----------



## Calla88 (Feb 3, 2014)

For my WOC's in this thread and really everyone another review of all six blushes! She is one of my favs for reviews .  http://youtu.be/AqBwV3cdH7k


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

Calla88 said:


> For my WOC's in this thread and really everyone another review of all six blushes! She is one of my favs for reviews .  http://youtu.be/AqBwV3cdH7k


  I think they ALL look reallly really beautiful on her skin!!!! And, they all looked different. She's very beautiful. Thanks for sharing that. Her blushes had little blush.


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

another thread of disgruntled consumers?  let me get some wine


----------



## Debbs (Feb 3, 2014)

A friend of mine is not sure exactly what day these launch in-store at Sephora. What do I tell "TIA"? lol  Edited- Feb 21st in store launch


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Edited- Feb 21st in store launch


  nvm xD


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got my RM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Gorgeous - I am in LOVE LOVE LOVE with this shade on! It is a beautiful true pinked magenta on my skin. Nothing coral about it. It is one of the most gorgeous magenta shades of any magenta type blush I own. SADLY, it has very very little blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a bummer

  I think I will be writing that response back to Hourglass tonight


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

it' a blush? or finishing powder?  I thought they were being marketed as blushes?


----------



## Kaori (Feb 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it' a blush? or finishing powder?  I thought they were being marketed as blushes?


Blush with whirled in finishing powder which gives the blush nice glow


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Just got my RM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they will be holding one while reading your response, one that looks just like the promo photos


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Blush with whirled in finishing powder which gives the blush nice glow


 
  makes all the sense in the world


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it' a blush? or finishing powder?  I thought they were being marketed as blushes?


  I had to laugh because I was grumbling when I opened it that it is supposed to be a blush with some highlight powder. Instead, from most of what I've seen including mine, its reversed - a highlighting powder with a hint of blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, they should be mainly a blush.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> But they will be holding one while reading your response, one that looks just like the promo photos








 Sad, but true. I would be happy if mine had even half blush let alone look as blush heavy as the promo


----------



## niccig (Feb 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I had to laugh because I was grumbling when I opened it that it is supposed to be a blush with some highlight powder. Instead, from most of what I've seen including mine, its reversed - a highlighting powder with a hint of blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's so weird, all of mine have a really good amount of color. Diffused Heat looks like it has a lot of the ALP, but is still really nicely pigmented.


----------



## User38 (Feb 3, 2014)

sorry about that Elegant.. it should be a full on blush with swirls of the ambient powder and not the other way around.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

niccig said:


> It's so weird, all of mine have a really good amount of color. Diffused Heat looks like it has a lot of the ALP, but is still really nicely pigmented.


  You are so lucky!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sorry about that Elegant.. it should be a full on blush with swirls of the ambient powder and not the other way around.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 3, 2014)

If you got the lipsticks from Mac's FoF:

  Heavenly Hybrid looks stunning with RM

  Dreaming Dahlia is Gorgeous with Diffused Heat

  Pink lily is just lovely with EG


----------



## katred (Feb 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> it' a blush? or finishing powder?  *I thought they were being marketed as blushes*?


  For sure. The regular Ambient Lighting Powders are the finishing powders. I don't need another run of those with just enough colour added to make me look flushed...


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 3, 2014)

Just posted my review on both dim infusion and diffused heat. I'm a woc and nc45 for reference. Also I did comparison below between dim infusion vs guerlain meteorites in dore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dim Infusion vs Guerlain Meteorites Dore


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 4, 2014)

My friends have preordered Mood Exposure and Diffused Heat for me (birthday gifts) and I'm excited! I don't have anything like ME so I'm interested to see how it'll look. Downside is I don't see them till NEXT Friday and the blushes are est shipping on the 11th.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2014)

RM - Its much more deep Raspberry in person. Aghh, my camera just couldn't capture the beauty of the Raspberry shade. Maybe because its so cloudy today.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

My Mood Exposure came today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I haven't tried it on yet because it came just as I was leaving for work but I brought the box with me to open it and look at it! Lol. The marbling and color looks great - on par with the promo.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2014)

Here - this one is way more accurate. It really bugged me so ..try try again lol


----------



## brittbby (Feb 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here - this one is way more accurate. It really bugged me so ..try try again lol


  Gorgeous!! Can't wait to get the rest in stores!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here - this one is way more accurate. It really bugged me so ..try try again lol


  Looking at that pattern it makes me think of a sari!


----------



## HelloBlondie (Feb 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here - this one is way more accurate. It really bugged me so ..try try again lol


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 4, 2014)

Cellphone picture in bad lighting of ME.. lol. Will try again tomorrow if the sun is out.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2014)

HelloBlondie said:


>


  I know, right! Its so darn gorgeous that I want the whole pan to be the blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm afraid mine will just end up disappearing if I use it


----------



## User38 (Feb 4, 2014)

I used some Red Cherry blush (CD) with my dim ambient powder and got a great effect this am.. it's still looking good too.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here - this one is way more accurate. It really bugged me so ..try try again lol


I need this in my life *-* *puts on sephora's love list* This and Becca's mineral blush in gypsy will be the only blushes I will get, putting my total number of blushes to 16, then I'm going on break until I use up some of the ones I already have lol #lowbuy


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I know, right! Its so darn gorgeous that I want the whole pan to be the blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it look like when you "Swirl the entire compact with your brush to pick up the perfect balance of pigment and powder" ?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 4, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> What does it look like when you "Swirl the entire compact with your brush to pick up the perfect balance of pigment and powder" ?


  Well, in the RM particularly, the 'golden' highlight part turns the raspberry shade a more muted color. Kind of darkens a bit but not too bad. Its very pretty. I just love the plain raspberry shade so much by itself.

  Since the other shades have lighter highlighter shades, it doesn't mute the main blush as much. Hope that makes sense.

  sorry I'm so late, I just saw your post.


----------



## User38 (Feb 4, 2014)

I wonder if I swirl Her Blooming cheek with ambient powders.. 

  I hate like hell to buy something and get the dud


----------



## MACina (Feb 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here - this one is way more accurate. It really bugged me so ..try try again lol


 
  Thank you for the pics, Elegant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  It reminds me of Sweet Samba MB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I will only get EG. All the others look too warm for me


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 5, 2014)

Here's another great swatch video:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLN4v_p-Gbg


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Well, in the RM particularly, the 'golden' highlight part turns the raspberry shade a more muted color. Kind of darkens a bit but not too bad. Its very pretty. I just love the plain raspberry shade so much by itself.
> 
> Since the other shades have lighter highlighter shades, it doesn't mute the main blush as much. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> sorry I'm so late, I just saw your post.


  But it doesn't turn warm like in Temptalia's swatches? That's good!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 5, 2014)

What brush is everyone using to apply these? I used the 116 this morning for ME and it picked up way too much for me in just one swipe.. I was able to buff it out.. but I don't like to play around like that. I'm going to try the 129 next and see if that's better.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 5, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> But it doesn't turn warm like in Temptalia's swatches? That's good!


  No, not on me


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 5, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> What brush is everyone using to apply these? I used the 116 this morning for ME and it picked up way too much for me in just one swipe.. I was able to buff it out.. but I don't like to play around like that. I'm going to try the 129 next and see if that's better.


  I use Mac's 159 - LOVE this brush for very pigmented blushes. Plus, the head is slightly flatter & smaller. I can get the brush just on those small parts of blush easily. I use a fan brush to apply EG on the top of my cheekbones.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 5, 2014)

I used my multi task blush from real techniques in my RM today and although I just tapped the surface of the blush, I got too much product and had to go in with a buffer and diffused AP to soften the edges down.  My RM is more blush than AP so need to find a softer brush, might try my 131 duo fibre or the NARS yachiyo and see if they help, on the plus side 7 hours after application I have minimal fading!


----------



## Haven (Feb 5, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> You should come join us on the low-buy thread! We support your efforts to try and cut back. We'd love to see you there!


  Thank you for the invite!  I have lurked in that thread several times.  I have so much product and only one face.  I need to be a lot more selective with what I buy.


----------



## alyxo (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm excited for these to come out but February 21st seems so far away. I'm way too impatient, lol. I really have my eyes on Radiant Magenta and Diffused Heat, I feel like I will gravitate towards those 2 the most. Mood Exposure and Dim Infusion interest me as well. But who knows? I always change my mind once I swatch product on my skin.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 5, 2014)

alyxo said:


> I'm excited for these to come out but February 21st seems so far away. I'm way too impatient, lol. I really have my eyes on Radiant Magenta and Diffused Heat, I feel like I will gravitate towards those 2 the most. Mood Exposure and Dim Infusion interest me as well. But who knows? I always change my mind once I swatch product on my skin.


  Feb 21st does seem far, and I'm with you -- I want to swatch these in person before deciding which one to buy.


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wore my Dim infusion today, I thought I might return this one and instead I decided to try it.....I love it !  I used my Nars Yachiyo to apply and although it looks in the pan like there isn't much blush, it came out more pigmented than Etheral Glow. Its making a lovely natural blush today, I am very happy!  i wish my Diffused Heat would arrive then i my blush draw will be complete!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Just got my RM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't find them online. They're out of stock at Sephora and Hourglass.  I want RM


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 6, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I can't find them online. They're out of stock at Sephora and Hourglass.  I want RM


  Ah, boo! I thought Hourglass had restocked. I think you would love RM


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nope! No such luck!  I checked approx. 20 minutes ago and it says they're replenishing the shades.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 6, 2014)

My Hourglass order arrived today (via Pixie). I got a GORGEOUS Luminous Flush. It's almost all blush with streaks of highlighter through it. It definitely pulls pink on me, which is what I wanted. I also got Dim Infusion. It's about 50/50, but it has plenty of pigmentation for me - I really like it.

  The finish on both is beautiful. I'm glad that I got the ones I did; I won't be adding any more (just swapped for a bunch of other blush); I think a lot of the others look the same anyway and I'm happy to have one light peach and one pink.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 6, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> My Hourglass order arrived today (via Pixie). I got a GORGEOUS Luminous Flush. It's almost all blush with streaks of highlighter through it. It definitely pulls pink on me, which is what I wanted. I also got Dim Infusion. It's about 50/50, but it has plenty of pigmentation for me - I really like it.
> 
> The finish on both is beautiful. I'm glad that I got the ones I did; I won't be adding any more (just swapped for a bunch of other blush); I think a lot of the others look the same anyway and I'm happy to have one light peach and one pink.


  WoooooHooooo!!! I was honestly MEGA jealous of your LF!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wowza!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got a really good one! So glad they arrived safely and you like them!


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2014)

If my Her Blooming Cheek or Rhubarb mixed with Ambient powder doesn't look as I want it to, I will order a RM.. but only one. I don't like the wear time on these as I really need workhorse products.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I use Mac's 159 - LOVE this brush for very pigmented blushes. Plus, the head is slightly flatter & smaller. I can get the brush just on those small parts of blush easily. I use a fan brush to apply EG on the top of my cheekbones.


@elegant-one you are so wonderful I don't even know what to say right now!! I immediately ordered the 159 on your recommendation like
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's hands down my new favorite blush brush. So perfect for these! I swirled once, applied one side of the brush on each cheek, and buffed out the edges with what was left.. perfect application with no fuss! My #1 rule in life is "Don't f*%$ around!" and the 159 is an excellent addition to that lifestyle. Thank you so much!





  Mood Exposure is beautiful now that I've got the application right. It's a soft rosy pink on me.. but if I apply too heavily it turns into a dusty rose with more of a warm tone.. I don't really get plum from this but it's definitely way less warm than it looks on Temptalia (my undertones are neutral/slightly cool). It did look a little too warm with cooler toned eyeshadows/lipstick.. I think on someone with more of a cool skintone maybe it would look more plummy? I'll have to keep playing around with color combos.. it's definitely not a blush that goes with everything for me.

  The TEXTURE though.. wow. These are so silky and they give the skin the most amazing finish.. Boy am I going to snatch up Ethereal Glow when it's back in stock!! Not too interested in any others yet.. but we'll see. I'll have to look for pics of similar skintones to mine wearing them.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> @elegant-one you are so wonderful I don't even know what to say right now!! I immediately ordered the 159 on your recommendation like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, you little sweetie pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm so happy you love that brush - its a fantastic brush!!! I use that one & the 109 for very light blushes to get extra color.  ME sounds lovely. I will probably pick that one up on the restock. The blushes make the skin look amazing!!! EG - I am so loving this one for highlighting or dusting over other blush for a soft glow.

  You made my day dear!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, you little sweetie pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU made MY day! I thought I was banished to the land of light or non-pigmented blushes forever.. Even my 187 didn't really do it for me. But this one.. my cheeks are forever in your debt!

  ME is beautiful.. It looks very similar on me as it does in this picture: http://www.lilypebbles.co.uk/2014/02/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html I'm surprised how much I've fallen in love with Hourglass this year! All 3 of the products I've got so far have been amazing.. I have a feeling EG will be one of my go-to blushes.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> YOU made MY day! I thought I was banished to the land of light or non-pigmented blushes forever.. Even my 187 didn't really do it for me. But this one.. my cheeks are forever in your debt!
> 
> ME is beautiful.. It looks very similar on me as it does in this picture: http://www.lilypebbles.co.uk/2014/02/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html I'm surprised how much I've fallen in love with Hourglass this year! All 3 of the products I've got so far have been amazing.. I have a feeling EG will be one of my go-to blushes.







  ME is gorgeous on her! I will  be getting that one for sure. I love that the brush can sweep up the blush in my tiny blush parts that Hourglass gave me...LOL. Its a perfect brush.  I know some were disappointed with EG, but not me. It really is a beautiful ethereal look.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> ME is gorgeous on her! I will  be getting that one for sure. I love that the brush can sweep up the blush in my tiny blush parts that Hourglass gave me...LOL. Its a perfect brush.  I know some were disappointed with EG, but not me. It really is a beautiful ethereal look.


I feel like a lot of it has to do with skintones and expectations.. I'm pale enough that almost anything looks like too much on me without a light hand, but I could see EG especially being too light on some. I know some people like the very bold, pigmented blushes but I LOVE the natural flush kind of look.

  One of my friends said she didn't think I owned as much makeup as I do because I don't look like I wear that much.. I told her I prefer the natural look but I just have a lot of products to make myself look natural.. lol. I'd rather have people think I just have fantastic skin and naturally flushed cheeks than automatically think I'm wearing a blush!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

I also love RM in this picture: http://www.brightestbulbinthebox.com/2014/02/review-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush.html


----------



## IHughes (Feb 8, 2014)

I may be getting one, as I'm really curious to try one out!!

  Which do you suggest if you only get one? I'm very fair and I can even use MSF Adored as a blush, lol!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I may be getting one, as I'm really curious to try one out!!
> 
> Which do you suggest if you only get one? I'm very fair and I can even use MSF Adored as a blush, lol!!


  I think your best bet would be to look up photos of the blushes on other people with fair skin who have the same undertone as you. If at all possible I would suggest trying them on first maybe one on each cheek and then going outside in natural light to look at how they are on the face.. a pain but worth it with these I think! I find they look very different even from one person with fair skin to another! I'm very fair as well (NARS Siberia fair) and leaning slightly cool and I have ME and will probably buy EG..

  Temptalia did a comparison of them and listed them lightest to darkest, warmest to coolest, etc. She also said 4 of them looked very similar on her.. but again she has a darker/warmer skintone than me and the one I have looks completely different on her. http://www.temptalia.com/round-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-thoughts-comparisons


----------



## IHughes (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I think your best bet would be to look up photos of the blushes on other people with fair skin who have the same undertone as you. If at all possible I would suggest trying them on first maybe one on each cheek and then going outside in natural light to look at how they are on the face.. a pain but worth it with these I think! I find they look very different even from one person with fair skin to another! I'm very fair as well (NARS Siberia fair) and leaning slightly cool and I have ME and will probably buy EG..
> 
> Temptalia did a comparison of them and listed them lightest to darkest, warmest to coolest, etc. She also said 4 of them looked very similar on her.. but again she has a darker/warmer skintone than me and the one I have looks completely different on her. http://www.temptalia.com/round-hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-thoughts-comparisons


 
  Thanks! I'd love to try them in person,unfortunately I can't try them anywhere here so I'll have to order them blind!! I do think several may look similar, specially with certain skin tones, that's why I should be happy with one to start with. I'll take a peak at some photos. I was asking because sometimes there are clear favourites, or favourites for certain skin tones


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *IHughes* 

 
  Thanks! I'd love to try them in person,unfortunately I can't try them anywhere here so I'll have to order them blind!! I do think several may look similar, specially with certain skin tones, that's why I should be happy with one to start with. I'll take a peak at some photos. I was asking because sometimes there are clear favourites, or favourites for certain skin tones 


  I don't think you can really go wrong with any of these if you're fair unless your skintone leans too far cool or warm and you choose a blush with the opposite undertone.. you just might not get the *best *one for you right away.

  It's too bad you can't try them on first! I know I've purchased many fan favorites over the years and ditched them all because I hated how they looked on me.. lol. I still buy online a lot but my success rate has improved significantly now that I know "my colors". Oddly enough I find if everyone is raving about it, it's a color I should probably stay away from haha.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I may be getting one, as I'm really curious to try one out!!
> 
> Which do you suggest if you only get one? I'm very fair and I can even use MSF Adored as a blush, lol!!


  Ethereal Glow - if you like cool pinks
  Luminous Flush - if you like coral
  RM - if you love light raspberry pink
  DH - if you like red corals

  I would say one of the first three.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 8, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I feel like a lot of it has to do with skintones and expectations.. I'm pale enough that almost anything looks like too much on me without a light hand, but I could see EG especially being too light on some. I know some people like the very bold, pigmented blushes but I LOVE the natural flush kind of look.
> 
> One of my friends said she didn't think I owned as much makeup as I do because I don't look like I wear that much.. I told her I prefer the natural look but I just have a lot of products to make myself look natural.. lol. *I'd rather have people think I just have fantastic skin and naturally flushed cheeks than automatically think I'm wearing a blush!*


  I agree thats what I like too. I'm really into having flawless looking skin & a beautiful flush & then I'll do coordinating soft lip or bold red or coral lips with a nude blush.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ethereal Glow - if you like cool pinks
> Luminous Flush - if you like coral
> RM - if you love light raspberry pink
> DH - if you like red corals
> ...


  Thanks!!!!!!! I'll have a look at them!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 8, 2014)

Anybody tried using the Ambient powder brush with the blushes? Does it deposit too much color?


----------



## katred (Feb 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> If my Her Blooming Cheek or Rhubarb mixed with Ambient powder doesn't look as I want it to, I will order a RM.. but only one. I don't like the wear time on these as I really need workhorse products.


  I want to know the results of this experiment, since I have both of these blushes. I've tried numerous blush + lighting powder combinations, but I don't know if the effect is the same... I think I'm just trying to talk myself into buying some new powders...


----------



## charlotte366 (Feb 10, 2014)

My diffused heat arrived today, again its a 50:50 split of blush and ambient powder, but luckily the blush is very much on one side, hopefully this allows be more choice with how much pigment or ambient powder i pick up when I put my brush in there.  Hoping to try it tomorrow.  Suprisingly Etheral glow has had the most wear so far, I thought it would be radiant magenta!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 10, 2014)

katred said:


> I want to know the results of this experiment, since I have both of these blushes. I've tried numerous blush + lighting powder combinations, but I don't know if the effect is the same... I think I'm just trying to talk myself into buying some new powders...


I tried Luminous over Peachykeen and Ethereal over Dollymix and I love love loved both combinations! Maybe not quite as silky feeling as just the blushes alone, but the same kind of effect. A finishing spray (I use the UD Chilled, or George's Aloe or my rosewater) makes it less powdery and more buttery like the HG blushes.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Feb 10, 2014)

These are the new ones I've acquired today; don't know which Luminous Flush to keep! I can't tell if one has more pink than the other.




  Radiant Magenta




  Diffused Heat




  Luminous Flush x2


----------



## Debbs (Feb 10, 2014)

IMO they are evenly distributed just spread out differently. The LF to the right would be my choice as blending seems more evenly proportioned. The one on my left seems like you can pick up the blush color alone a bit easier . Overall, you got some nice ones, enjoy!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ethereal Glow - if you like cool pinks
> Luminous Flush - if you like coral
> RM - if you love light raspberry pink
> DH - if you like red corals
> ...


  Well crap.  I was all set on getting DH during the next Sephora sale, but your description of it as a "red coral" has me second guessing myself!  I don't know if you're the first one to describe it as such (I admit I've been doing more skimming of these threads lately than thorough reading due to how much a few of the threads blew up over the past couple of weeks), but based on pics I was really thinking DH.  But since you suggested the first 3 for fairer skin, now I'm not sure!  I love me some coral, and cool pink blushes tend to look less flattering on me than warmer colors.  So now I'm wondering if I should get LF instead of DH.  Thoughts?  I'm NC20.  TIA!!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 11, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Well crap.  I was all set on getting DH during the next Sephora sale, but your description of it as a "red coral" has me second guessing myself!  I don't know if you're the first one to describe it as such (I admit I've been doing more skimming of these threads lately than thorough reading due to how much a few of the threads blew up over the past couple of weeks), but based on pics I was really thinking DH.  But since you suggested the first 3 for fairer skin, now I'm not sure!  I love me some coral, and cool pink blushes tend to look less flattering on me than warmer colors.  So now I'm wondering if I should get LF instead of DH.  Thoughts?  I'm NC20.  TIA!!


I don't have them but DH and LF keep looking very similar on swatches. DH has gold speckles in it but they aren't visible on face 
  Dim infusion looks like peachy-coral http://mylucitedreams.com/2014/02/03/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-in-dim-infusion-swatch-review/


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Well crap.  I was all set on getting DH during the next Sephora sale, but your description of it as a "red coral" has me second guessing myself!  I don't know if you're the first one to describe it as such (I admit I've been doing more skimming of these threads lately than thorough reading due to how much a few of the threads blew up over the past couple of weeks), but based on pics I was really thinking DH.  But since you suggested the first 3 for fairer skin, now I'm not sure!  I love me some coral, and cool pink blushes tend to look less flattering on me than warmer colors.  So now I'm wondering if I should get LF instead of DH.  Thoughts?  I'm NC20.  TIA!!


  No DH is gorgeous on fair skin! She was asking for something light. I am very pale & DH is one of my favorites. Its a very beautiful shade on.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2014)

It has more red undertones in the coral than say a pink or peach but then that depends on the amount of highlight powder that gets mixed with it. Maybe these pics will help;


----------



## IHughes (Feb 11, 2014)

I still can't decide whether Diffused Heat or Radiant Magenta!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 11, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I still can't decide whether Diffused Heat or Radiant Magenta!!


  RM  imho


----------



## princessjest (Feb 11, 2014)

I am in the same boat as and am going to have to buy my hourglass products blind  A friend has kindly said she will ship them from the states for me, as part of my low buy I can choose 3 items. I do not know what to choose! I am really into having flawless looking skin and I worry about the pink tones in my skin, I am fairly pale and warmer reds and pinks can me look ruddy rather than glowing! I am definitely set on diffused light powder so have 2 spaces left, I love me a peachy blush so was thinking of Dim infusion blush but I also like the look of Radiant magenta but I am unsure if a better investment maybe another powder to  layer over other blushes I already have and love ..... I am so torn!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 11, 2014)

princessjest said:


> I am in the same boat as and am going to have to buy my hourglass products blind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think that quite a lot of these shades are similar. I just have two (Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush) and have no intention of getting any others. If you don't already have some of the Ambient powders, maybe getting one of those would be a good choice for your third item. That way you can mix it with your existing blush.


----------



## princessjest (Feb 11, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I think that quite a lot of these shades are similar. I just have two (Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush) and have no intention of getting any others. If you don't already have some of the Ambient powders, maybe getting one of those would be a good choice for your third item. That way you can mix it with your existing blush.


  I think you are right, I amam thinking Diffused light, Luminous Light and  Dim Infusion, I agree that a lot of the blushes look to be similar and I have quite a few pinks in my stash, my only coral is my go to of Style by Mac so I think Dim could be a nice addition.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 11, 2014)

princessjest said:


> I think you are right, I amam thinking Diffused light, Luminous Light and Dim Infusion, I agree that a lot of the blushes look to be similar and I have quite a few pinks in my stash, my only coral is my go to of Style by Mac so I think Dim could be a nice addition.


  I have all three of these and like them all. Diffused Light is my everyday setting powder and I use Luminous Light as a highlighter; it's a good choice because it goes with different blush colours. Dim Infusion is not a bold, in your face blush but I really like it. The finish is beautiful.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> It has more red undertones in the coral than say a pink or peach but then that depends on the amount of highlight powder that gets mixed with it. Maybe these pics will help;


  Thanks for the input and the pics!  I think the reddest blush I have is probably MAC's Sunbasque, which isn't even _that _red at all, but it's one of my favorites.  I think DH is probably unlike anything I already own, but I'm starting to believe I need to swatch these in store to make the best decision!  Maybe I'll go in blushless and try one color on each cheek.  Of course now I'm back to debating between 3 of these (DH, DI, and LF)... I hate being so indecisive!


----------



## powderprincess (Feb 12, 2014)

I couldn't resist these any longer when I found out my local space NK had them.  I got mood exposure and ethereal glow and I am NC25.  Space NK had all of the testers except ethereal light.  I hope it shows up on me as it does look very light in the pan.  I tried mood in the store and it was pretty and much warmer on me than it looked.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Feb 13, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I still can't decide whether Diffused Heat or Radiant Magenta!!


  I am going to be such a bad influence, but they both bring something different to the table.  Radiant Magenta is more pink, whereas Diffused Heat is a really pretty clear bright coral.  To me it's a sheerer and multi-dimensional version of Tarte's Tipsy.  I also purchased Mood Exposure.  That one is also really nice.  It's a great goes-with-everything neutral blush.  It's a kicked up version of Tarte's Exposed or MAC Blushbaby, if that helps.


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 14, 2014)

I got one of my blushes today.. I dunno if my friend messed up or if the store did when she ordered but I ended up with Mood Exposure (one that I really wanted anyway so I'm glad I got it!) and 2 of the same By Terry Ombre Blackstars.

  Anyway Mood Exposure is so damn pretty. I'm also very very happy with the veining.










  Trying to pick up the shimmer a bit more in this last one.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 14, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I got one of my blushes today.. I dunno if my friend messed up or if the store did when she ordered but I ended up with Mood Exposure (one that I really wanted anyway so I'm glad I got it!) and 2 of the same By Terry Ombre Blackstars.
> 
> Anyway Mood Exposure is so damn pretty. I'm also very very happy with the veining.


  That is really pretty on you. I'm going to get that one next.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

I can't wait for these to come back in stock! I love Luminous Flush and have my eye on a few more


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That is really pretty on you. I'm going to get that one next.


  It's so natural I'm loving it. I think it's going to be my go to  blush this Spring so I can wear bright lips more.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm wanting to buy a couple of hourglass powders which color will look right on my skintone


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 15, 2014)

Hourglass Cosmetics

  We already have an Hourglass thread, maybe you'll find some helpful advice there.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hourglass Cosmetics  We already have an Hourglass thread, maybe you'll find some helpful advice there.


o I'm sorry I didn't know I looked found info on the blushes but not alot on the powders


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 16, 2014)

@allthingsglam, I merged your thread into this one. There's info on the powders in the early pages. :nods:


----------



## Mardybum (Feb 17, 2014)

I never bought an Ambient light, but those blushes seem so pretty! I am a NARS blushers devotee but I think I will be cheating on them real soon. Radiant Magenta and Mood Exposure are on the top of my list, but I'll probably be swatching them like crazy on store before making any decisions.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 17, 2014)

Did the blushes show up in Sephora stores yet?  I checked online last week and it said they were in stores in my area but when I went the stores they were not there.  Just wondering if they have shown up by now.  That check local stores feature is so inaccurate.  This is the second time I went to a store looking for something that was in stock to find out that it wasn't.


----------



## myfavoritePA (Feb 17, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did the blushes show up in Sephora stores yet?  I checked online last week and it said they were in stores in my area but when I went the stores they were not there.  Just wondering if they have shown up by now.  That check local stores feature is so inaccurate.  This is the second time I went to a store looking for something that was in stock to find out that it wasn't.


  You're right about their check local stores feature!  I was just at my local Sephora this past weekend and they weren't there yet.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 17, 2014)

Just saw the Goss review of the blushes.. I really value his opinion more than any other beauty channel and it confirmed my thoughts on the line based on the one blush I do have. I'm absolutely adoring my ME and I will for sure be getting more of these over the years. Extremely happy these are permanent.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Just saw the Goss review of the blushes.. I really value his opinion more than any other beauty channel and it confirmed my thoughts on the line based on the one blush I do have. I'm absolutely adoring my ME and I will for sure be getting more of these over the years. Extremely happy these are permanent.


  In a nutshell, what did he say about them?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2014)

He loved them! :nods: Have the video...  [VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJrNlwqCx28[/VIDEO]


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> In a nutshell, what did he say about them?


  Gorgeous, perfect color combinations with the blush shade and lighting powder marbling, fantastic texture and pigmentation. Basically a rave review. He said not much gets to go in his regular blush drawer and these all made the cut!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool! Wow, his did not have much of the blush part in any of the shades. I looooove how they make the skin look. Some of the prettiest blushes ever.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Cool! Wow, his did not have much of the blush part in any of the shades.


  I noticed that as well. Very strange!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 17, 2014)

And I thought mine had very little blush. His were way less than mine.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 17, 2014)

So today I caved and got Diffused Heat.  It's the only one I was really aching for, and it's been a rough week, so I treated myself!  I might pick up another 1 or 2 of these during the next Sephora sale, but I feel so much better now that I have the one I really wanted, haha.  I was a PITA and asked the girl at the counter if I could check the "blush to ambient powder ratio" in the one she was selling me before I actually paid for it.  She tried telling me they were all the same, but I knew better!  There happened to be 2 testers of one of the colors out, and I pointed out to her that the 2 testers of the same blush looked _very _different.  One of them was almost completely ambient powder!!  I'd say it was a good 90% ambient powder to only 10% blush color.  She went and looked, and when she came back she admitted that she didn't even realize those two were the same color...they looked so different from each other! 

  Anyway, long story short (too late), she was totally fine with me checking the blush and it was a BEAUTY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'll have to take a pic tomorrow and post it.  And I'll have to wear it this week sometime!  I feel like this blush is going to be a staple for me, especially in the summer.

  P.S. Weird thing.  I did hand swatches of all of these and there wasn't a big difference between DH and LF on my skin...DH was just a pinch more coral and a pinch brighter.  Bizarre, no?  I'm thinking RM and/or DI will be the only other ones I get, though DI was surprisingly light on my skin.


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 18, 2014)

As promised, here is a pic of my lovely Diffused Heat


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 18, 2014)

^I wish that mine had that much blush. You're lucky. Its really pretty


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely, thank you!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 19, 2014)

For anyone that has both Diffused Heat & the Diffused lighting powder, would you say that the "Diffused" powder shades are the same?


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

I just got a call from a Sephora store in Miami advising me that have the blushes available today for sale. They are displayed at the front part of the store. Will get to pick my swirls today! Check with your local stores everyone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I just got a call from a Sephora store in Miami advising me that have the blushes available today for sale. They are displayed at the front part of the store. Will get to pick my swirls today! Check with your local stores everyone.


  Debbs! Thanks for the heads up.  Be sure to report back on what you get.  I may check out Sephora today too.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

Of course I will! Almost there and I finally remember to have my B2M stuff with me too.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 20, 2014)

I have received Diffused Heat and Mood Exposure, they're so beautiful!! I tried Diffused Heat today and it's soooo pigmented on me!! I even had to buff it after as it gave me such a reddish glow! It's very beautiful! Tomorrow I'll be trying Mood Exposure!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

I picked up a DH with a lot of color. They had all of them out at Sephora. There is a minimum of 2 to 5 blushes in each color not including the testers . I planned to get 2 but sticking with my low buy since I had ME already DH was my best choice. And I was able to get Oh Baby lipgloss which I have had in years as a B2M item. I have pics which hopefully I will get to share later on today


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

I went to Sephora today & exchanged my old EG & DH for 2 NEW BEAUTIFUL babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with lots of blush. I also got ME! SO pretty on.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

Way to go, Elegant One! Glad that you were able to exchange for ones that you really love and add Mood Exposure to the family.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Debbs said:


> Way to go, Elegant One! Glad that you were able to exchange for ones that you really love and add Mood Exposure to the family.








 I was so happy to see lots of blush in the new ones I picked out! Did you get anything else?


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

I only got DH today at Sephora as the lady in Nordies told me that the new JC blushes should be in store soon.  I figured that since the Hourglass ones are perm I will make  room for the Chanel LE ones. I used DH this evening and thought it didn't show up much in the bathroom light but when I got outside and looked in the car mirror I was taken aback in a very good way. These blushes are awesome. I have ME and DH for now and I really  love both!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Debbs! I picked up Diffused Heat and Radiant Magenta. I'm still out and about and I may go to another Sephora before heading home because the one I went to didn't have something else I wanted. I hope I don't end up picking up more. I really like the look of the radiant light highlighter by itself. Boy I wish I had bought that palette when I had the chance.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Debbs said:


> I only got DH today at Sephora as the lady in Nordies told me that the new JC blushes should be in store soon. I figured that since the Hourglass ones are perm I will make room for the Chanel LE ones. I used DH this evening and thought it didn't show up much in the bathroom light but when I got outside and looked in the car mirror I was taken aback in a very good way. These blushes are awesome. I have ME and DH for now and I really love both!!!!


  I'm sure they're beautiful on you! I love DH.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2014)

What brush are you guys using with these blushes?  Oh I just saw that Elegant rec the 159. I promise I searches before I posted but didn't see it. Any other brush recs? Wonder if I should run and buy another 159?


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 20, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I went to Sephora today & exchanged my old EG & DH for 2 NEW BEAUTIFUL babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy to hear you were able to find better ones at Sephora!!  These really are like MAC's mineralize skinfinishes in that they're better to pick out in person if you have the option.  That ambient powder to blush color ratio is critical.  I'm waiting until April to get more, and I'll need that time anyway to decide which others to get!


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

I initially tried the TF cheek brush but I am liking my trusty old Mac 129 with these blushes. I would suggest also possibly trying the 128 as well as the 159 brush. Its hard to go wrong with these blushes which to me is a big plus. ME is subtle but noticeable on me . It gives off the vibes something is different on you in a good way (but my co workers couldn't tell what it was) I know that it was ME.  @Icecarmellatte, I  purposely skipped the last Ambient Light Palette that was left at my local Sephora and got the Radiant Light powder instead which I buff in with a big fluffy brush. In restrospect except for bargaining opportunity I would still choose RL as a single unit. I don't think the other colors would get a lot of usuage from me and the amount of product in RL is not such a bad value overall.


----------



## Shellcat (Feb 20, 2014)

I also hit Sephora after work today.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I called them around noon and they held the only two Mood Exposures they had left for me so I could pick the darkest one. 

  Also picked up Radiant Magenta....


  Here are my new babies!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Shellcat said:


> I also hit Sephora after work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow yours are very lovely! Jackpot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure they are beautiful on you dear. Score.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

I knew my store got them in yesterday which is why I went today (hour & 15-20min. away) So I look at the first front display & it is missing EG & DH - the 2 I wanted to exchange. So I ask the SA & she says...no, we don't have those...those are the only blushes we got, you must be thinking of the Ambient Powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I said no, I know what blushes are available. Anyhow, there were 2 other huge displays with about 6 boxes of each shade. Not sure how she missed the huge ad/displays of them right in the front of the store.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

That's so funny, Elegant ! They are set up the same way at the Sephora I went to Miami. A few to the front then a glass area to the right with much more! I guess they decided to play a cruel joke on us with the two part set up. I must say that's some dedication on your behalf to journey so far. Definitely deserve to get the very best!


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

sometimes you have to wonder who does the hiring


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Debbs said:


> That's so funny, Elegant ! They are set up the same way at the Sephora I went to Miami. A few to the front then a glass area to the right with much more! I guess they decided to play a cruel joke on us with the two part set up. I must say that's some dedication on your behalf to journey so far. Definitely deserve to get the very best!








 I should have gone to Miami just to shop with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have another Sephora that is about an hour away, but I wanted to go to Nordies & to Trader Joes to get wine so we went a bit farther. This Sephora had 3 sets. The front where you walk in, then another huge display right behind that one & then they were in the regular Hourglass spot.
  You're so sweet


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

When you go to Mia to shop let me know and we can schedule with Debbs to go  shopping together.. lol.  I had that happen once when I met up with a few people I work with in diff parts of the world -- we met up in the Caribbean on St. Marten's.... (we nearly got arrested).  End.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> sometimes you have to wonder who does the hiring








Know your product peeps. It was bad because she treated me like I was the one who didn't know what I was talking about ..lol


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> When you go to Mia to shop let me know and we can schedule with Debbs to go  shopping together.. lol.  I had that happen once when I met up with a few people I work with in diff parts of the world -- *we met up in the Caribbean on St. Marten's.... (we nearly got arrested).  End.*








 Now that sounds like a wonderful hook up!

  I have no doubts that Debbs would be a riot to be with.


----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Debbs (Feb 20, 2014)

Specktra meet-up in the MIA? Utter chaos and mayhem. I would leave bond out money with my mom! Lol. The last one I can recall involved lost Heroines, ambulances and emergency rooms and no one was really 'sick' . PS. I did promise pics


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Debbs said:


> PS. I did promise pics











  Great pictures dear!


----------



## Shellcat (Feb 20, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Oh wow yours are very lovely! Jackpot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks doll!!!  I love them already!


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

ok

  I am henceforth ignoring Shellcat, Debbs, Elegant,  and all other enablers on this thread.

  I have ordered two of the blushes 0_0 ... RM and DH

  I hold all of you responsible for my wanton behaviour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  (just kidding..


----------



## Haven (Feb 20, 2014)

I ended up with DH and RM to start with.  I will probably get the rest except EG which seems too pale for most skintones.  Speaking of Sephora SAs...  I had to argue a bit with one last week when I asked to see/pick my product.  She kept claiming that there was no difference from one blush to the next - as far as the amount of blush vs. highlighter.  We had a friendly debate, and she finally let me pick the ones that I wanted.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Haven said:


> I ended up with DH and RM to start with.  I will probably get the rest except EG which seems too pale for most skintones.  Speaking of Sephora SAs...  I had to argue a bit with one last week when I asked to see/pick my product.  *She kept claiming that there was no difference from one blush to the next* - as far as the amount of blush vs. highlighter.  We had a friendly debate, and she finally let me pick the ones that I wanted.











 good heavens.

  EG is SO beautiful as a high cheekbone highlighter (different than white/cream/ivory highlighters) over a lot of blush shades. I really love it.


----------



## Haven (Feb 20, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> good heavens.
> 
> EG is SO beautiful as a high cheekbone highlighter (different than white/cream/ivory highlighters) over a lot of blush shades. I really love it.


  I guess that I need to look at EG again.  Next VIB/Rouge sale!  When is that?


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

wow Sephora is quick today.. ha.  I just got a confirmation.

  The differences are real -- but I am hoping to get less blush and more powder.. lol. I prefer to work less and use these as finishes for my cheeks instead of depositing too much colour.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 20, 2014)

Haven said:


> I guess that I need to look at EG again.  Next VIB/Rouge sale!  When is that?


  I think they said August  or something in the Sephora thread ....not for awhile.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2014)

I saw them today but didn't have my gift card on me. Grrrrrr!!!!! The only one I didn't get to swatch was the one that I wanted most Radiant Magenta. Oh btw I want in on the Miami Specktra meet up


----------



## Haven (Feb 20, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I think they said August  or something in the Sephora thread ....not for awhile.


  OK then.  Forget the sale!   Off to Sephora's site now to check availability in my local store.  Maybe I will stop by there this weekend to re-swatch!


----------



## Kaori (Feb 20, 2014)

Haven said:


> I guess that I need to look at EG again.  Next VIB/Rouge sale!  When is that?


  in april they have 15% chickweek sale and in november its 20% vib sale, but they may change some stuff this year, to make it more special for Rouge *crossed fingers*

  "Sephora's Chic Week this year will take place from March 30th - April 11"  from sephora's thread  but so far no word on what % will it be


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 20, 2014)

I went in to swatch DH, RM and ME again.  They did show up better this time, but not enough that I could justify re-purchasing them.


----------



## Haven (Feb 20, 2014)

Kaori said:


> in april they have 15% chickweek sale and in november its 20% vib sale, but they may change some stuff this year, to make it more special for Rouge *crossed fingers*
> 
> "Sephora's Chic Week this year will take place from March 30th - April 11"  from sephora's thread  but so far no word on what % will it be


  Thank you for the info!  I should probably wait for "Chic Week" to purchase more.  Discounts are always a good thing!


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 20, 2014)

Hm... I wonder what my next blush should be...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 21, 2014)

Haven said:


> Thank you for the info!  I should probably wait for "Chic Week" to purchase more.  Discounts are always a good thing!


A  Not trying to get you to spend more but just be mindful that things tend to sell out fast or are out of stock when they have these events.  At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 21, 2014)

I picked up DI yesterday, and oh its a beaut! the powder to blush ratio is perfect, packs a lot of punch for how subtle it swatches. I had had to even tone it down a bit. 
  Can't wait to go back for DH, ME.and LF.


----------



## IHughes (Feb 21, 2014)

I tried Mood Exposure today and it's a lovely shade too, on me it's a warm bronzey shade, not cool on me as I have warm undertones.  It's super pigmented on me too!! But they're very blendable and don't leave harsh lines so they're easy to work with!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 21, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> I picked up DI yesterday, and oh its a beaut! the powder to blush ratio is perfect, *packs a lot of punch for how subtle it swatches. I had had to even tone it down a bit. *
> Can't wait to go back for DH, ME.and LF.


  Damn, guess that means DI goes back on my list.  Now I just have to decide if RM and LF should be on there or not...


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

Wore ME again today and I love it SO much.. Reminds me of MAC's Blushbaby in terms of that natural flush kind of color but I like the finish of ME way more. Loving the 159 brush for this still.. lets me be precise yet apply a delicate layer. EG is in my cart waiting for the April Sephora sale.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Wore ME again today and I love it SO much.. Reminds me of MAC's Blushbaby in terms of that natural flush kind of color but I like the finish of ME way more. Loving the 159 brush for this still.. lets me be precise yet apply a delicate layer. EG is in my cart waiting for the April Sephora sale.








 I'm so happy you love the 159! ME is pretty on. My new EG is 75% pink divine color


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 21, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm so happy you love the 159! ME is pretty on. My new EG is 75% pink divine color


The 159 is sooo amazing. I could never get pigmented blushes to look even or blended enough on me with any other brush so I always just passed on them. I feel like my horizons have expanded, thanks to you of course!


----------



## Haven (Feb 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Not trying to get you to spend more but just be mindful that things tend to sell out fast or are out of stock when they have these events. At least that has been my experience.


  I was thinking about this too.  If I wait for the sale, then b/c of "Murphy's Law" these products will sell out.  Plus I can never make it to the store on the first day of these events, and work often prevents me from buying online right away.


----------



## Kaori (Feb 22, 2014)

Haven said:


> I was thinking about this too.  If I wait for the sale, then b/c of "Murphy's Law" these products will sell out.  Plus I can never make it to the store on the first day of these events, and work often prevents me from buying online right away.


It comes down to how many of them you want to buy  15% of one or two blushes isn't much, so a freebie may be worth more, but if you plan to get almost all of them then with 15% off you basically get one of them for free


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

Kaori said:


> It comes down to how many of them you want to buy  15% of one or two blushes isn't much, so a freebie may be worth more, but *if you plan to get almost all of them then with 15% off you basically get one of them for free *


  Dangerous statement! Haha.


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

Kaori said:


> It comes down to how many of them you want to buy  15% of one or two blushes isn't much, so a freebie may be worth more, but if you plan to get almost all of them then with 15% off you basically get one of them for free


  Which is great IF you want or need all of the colours... it's economy of scale.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2014)

So, today I went to my closer Sephora & exchanged my RM & LF for awesome almost full blush ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I also bought Diffused Powder -  very nice!


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So, today I went to my closer Sephora & exchanged my RM & LF for awesome almost full blush ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Diffused is my special favourite best friend, but I don't tell my other powders that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 22, 2014)

katred said:


> Hm... I actually loved Blushbaby when I had it. (It ran out and I never replaced it, since I have a shade that's close.) If it's close, I might be more interested than I thought. I just hope it isn't too brown on me.
> 
> Can someone jog my memory here- which is the 159? It's one of the duo-fibre brushes like the 188 and 187, right?
> 
> Diffused is my special favourite best friend, but I don't tell my other powders that.


  Try it on if you can. It's one of those ones that looks different on everyone I've seen it on. It's not a dupe for Blushbaby but it's that same kind of rosy-plum dusty neutral color.

  Yes, 159 is a duo.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 22, 2014)

katred said:


> Hm... I actually loved Blushbaby when I had it. (It ran out and I never replaced it, since I have a shade that's close.) If it's close, I might be more interested than I thought. I just hope it isn't too brown on me.
> 
> 
> Can someone jog my memory here- which is the 159? It's one of the duo-fibre brushes like the 188 and 187, right?
> ...


  Its  not as cool toned as BB.. The 159 is kind of flat with the short duo fiber tips. It has a smaller head - imo, its the perfect blush brush.

  You love Diffused too! It makes our skin tone so soft & well yes diffused. A soft veil for the skin


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 22, 2014)

When I swatched these in the store it just confirmed that I had the right ones. My DI is about 50/50 and I still like it best applied with a fan brush. I haven't worn LF much yet; maybe I'll dust that one off tomorrow. It's pretty but I've been having fun getting to know all my new blush.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 22, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Damn, guess that means DI goes back on my list.  Now I just have to decide if RM and LF should be on there or not...


  Ohhhhh You will LOVE DI. It's like the coral i've been searching for.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 22, 2014)

I just picked up ME. Again it's love. 






  I really want to pick up the 159 and give it a try!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you guys seen this? He works for Hourglass and I found it quite helpful.. So much so I'm back to needing Dim Infusion in my life. Gah


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Have you guys seen this? He works for Hourglass and I found it quite helpful.. So much so I'm back to needing Dim Infusion in my life. Gah


Thank you! I LOVED his review of the powders, didn't know he had one for the blushes.. want want want. Hehe. Such great tips. I never thought of doing a more sculpting technique with ME..


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Thank you! I LOVED his review of the powders, didn't know he had one for the blushes.. want want want. Hehe. Such great tips. I never thought of doing a more sculpting technique with ME..


  I've been playing around with the sculpting just now. Looks interesting to say the least! I put on too much the first time but after that it seemed to go well. Gonna rock it this week with a pop of pink on the cheeks.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm really loving the Diffused Ambient Powder! Today, I used my finger on the powder & used it under & around my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looked so soft and natural! I'm going to use this in place of concealer on hurry up days. It looks more natural than concealer & it totally neutralized any discolorations.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I've been playing around with the sculpting just now. Looks interesting to say the least! I put on too much the first time but after that it seemed to go well. Gonna rock it this week with a pop of pink on the cheeks.


  Took off my makeup so I could try it.. lol! L.O.V.E. it!! I'll definitely be using this technique a LOT. I started by taking the most product right in the hollows of my cheeks near the hairline on either side of my face and then blended each side up and then in along my cheekbones.

  Loved the effect and I'm very fair and slightly cool-toned so I've been looking for a way to sculpt a bit without using bronzers because they all look too orange or muddy on me! Victory!!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Diffused is next on my list of ones I want.. and this post made me want it even more!! My dark circles can use all the help they can get. Great idea! I absolutely adore Luminous and Ethereal. I think the only one I don't want is Radiant... le sigh. Coincidentally, I also want all of the blushes except RM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You're so funny cute!

  I think I will have to get Luminous & Ethereal too. I have to agree, I am totally loving loving everything that I've purchased from this line. I'll have to try the sculpting thing too.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You're so funny cute!
> 
> I think I will have to get Luminous & Ethereal too. I have to agree, I am totally loving loving everything that I've purchased from this line. I'll have to try the sculpting thing too.








 <--- this is my giddy schoolgirl face.

  Luminous I love as a highlighter or sometimes I use it all over my cheeks by itself for a little natural definition and glow. Ethereal tends to really accentuate my pores so I have to make sure I'm wearing something under it that covers them up first. I also sometimes use it to set my under eye area or just on the cheekbones for that extra little-something-but-can't-tell-what. I love them both and it's so true that once you get one you just want to hoard them..


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm thinking of giving myself the summer to say farewell to my MAC Soft & Gentle highlighter and Golden bronzer and then B2M whatever is left.. Since I started using these powders other products seem garish on me lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm thinking of giving myself the summer to say farewell to my MAC Soft & Gentle highlighter and Golden bronzer and then B2M whatever is left.. Since I started using these powders other products seem garish on me lol.


  Yep, I agree. The soft diffused & pretty subtle is so flattering


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 23, 2014)

Wore Luminous Flush today, still adore this blush!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Wore Luminous Flush today, still adore this blush!


  Are you getting any other blushes?


----------



## Serenityy (Feb 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Are you getting any other blushes?


 Of course! I need to check them out in-store but school has kept me busy. I'm thinking of getting Mood Exposure for sure!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2014)

Serenityy said:


> Of course! I need to check them out in-store but school has kept me busy. I'm thinking of getting Mood Exposure for sure!


  You can't go wrong with ME! You wear everything well though


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 23, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm thinking of giving myself the summer to say farewell to my MAC Soft & Gentle highlighter and Golden bronzer and then B2M whatever is left.. Since I started using these powders other products seem garish on me lol.


  I never had that many MSF, but I've gotten rid of four of the ones I did. I prefer a more subtle glow that doesn't look like product. The HG Ambient powders are so finely milled that they just melt into the skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I never had that many MSF, but I've gotten rid of four of the ones I did. I prefer a more subtle glow that doesn't look like product. The HG Ambient powders are so finely milled that they just melt into the skin.








 I love any product that does that.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 23, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I never had that many MSF, but I've gotten rid of four of the ones I did. I prefer a more subtle glow that doesn't look like product. The HG Ambient powders are so finely milled that they just melt into the skin.


  S&G is the only MSF I have. I also have Definitely Defined EDSF which is more subtle and I tend to wear it more. I also prefer not to look like I'm wearing product at all and that I'm just naturally flawless, flushed and fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hearing that you ditched your MSFs makes me feel better about letting mine go too. Thanks!


----------



## ChosenOne (Feb 23, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Ohhhhh You will LOVE DI. It's like the coral i've been searching for.








   I do so love my corals.  I was just iffy on it because it swatched so light on my hand, but knowing it comes out really pigmented when applied to the cheeks, I will definitely be getting this during the next sale!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 24, 2014)

Did the contour thing today with Madame Rougit as my blush. Loooooooooooooove this look.


----------



## LivN (Feb 24, 2014)

I got Mood Light and Mood Exposure today, I want all of them so figured I should start with a pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't wait to try them out tomorrow.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

LivN said:


> I got Mood Light and Mood Exposure today, I want all of them so figured I should start with a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mood Exposure is my love.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've worn it a few times since I got it and I just adore it. Enjoy!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2014)

LivN said:


> I got Mood Light and Mood Exposure today, I want all of them so figured I should start with a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 oh my gosh, they look so beautiful as a pair! Enjoy


----------



## LivN (Feb 24, 2014)

^ Thank you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ME is my kind of colour, I love plummy shades  And ML is my first ambient powder, I read a lot about them but I'm still not sure what kind of effect to expect.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 24, 2014)

Well tell us once you try them out let us know what you think. I am curious as to how you like the ML ambient powder on - like what it looks like.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd also like to hear about ML. I feel like it would be more of a blush on my skin.


----------



## LivN (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll be back with first impressions in a day or two!


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Feb 25, 2014)

.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm so bummed. My "reward" blush (ME) showed up today completely shattered! And the box it shipped in and the box it was in were perfectly fine. Which made the damage seem deliberate. Which stinks even more. I called and the Sephora rep was wonderful. She is shipping me out a new one. But now I have to wait until next week to get it. Oh well. Guess I can wait. I was just looking forward to playing with this new baby! ME looks sooooo prettyyyyyy... Sigh.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 25, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Finally picked up FC. It really is like summer tropics in a blush I love it! I swatched SF, Though very pretty. I passed, SF is the light pink i'm scared of on me,


  You must be thinking Nars my dear.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so bummed. My "reward" blush (ME) showed up today completely shattered! And the box it shipped in and the box it was in were perfectly fine. Which made the damage seem deliberate. Which stinks even more. I called and the Sephora rep was wonderful. She is shipping me out a new one. But now I have to wait until next week to get it. Oh well. Guess I can wait. I was just looking forward to playing with this new baby! ME looks sooooo prettyyyyyy... Sigh.








 I hate it when that happens. It's so great though that you got a nice rep. It seems like Sephoras orders take forEVER to arrive.


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I hate it when that happens. It's so great though that you got a nice rep. *It seems like Sephoras orders take forEVER to arrive.*


  It really DOES! I think that's what made me the most upset. Knowing I had already waited on the restock, then waited almost a week for it to arrive, and now I have to wait again... But I will just be that much more happy when it does gets here!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 25, 2014)

LivN said:


> I got Mood Light and Mood Exposure today, I want all of them so figured I should start with a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so bummed. My "reward" blush (ME) showed up today completely shattered! And the box it shipped in and the box it was in were perfectly fine. Which made the damage seem deliberate. Which stinks even more. I called and the Sephora rep was wonderful. She is shipping me out a new one. But now I have to wait until next week to get it. Oh well. Guess I can wait. I was just looking forward to playing with this new baby! ME looks sooooo prettyyyyyy... Sigh.


  :hug: That's awful that it arrived shattered. At least it's being replaced!


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm so bummed. My "reward" blush (ME) showed up today completely shattered! And the box it shipped in and the box it was in were perfectly fine. Which made the damage seem deliberate. Which stinks even more. I called and the Sephora rep was wonderful. She is shipping me out a new one. But now I have to wait until next week to get it. Oh well. Guess I can wait. I was just looking forward to playing with this new baby! ME looks sooooo prettyyyyyy... Sigh.


  Boooo.. that's always disappointing! I hope you get it soon!!

  I wore ME and Luminous Light today and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them both dearly.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Boooo.. that's always disappointing! I hope you get it soon!!
> 
> I wore ME and Luminous Light today and I
> 
> ...


  How does Luminous Light look on you?


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> How does Luminous Light look on you?


I use it as a highlighter and love it for that. Like the color of Soft & Gentle but with no shimmer particles, just a luminous glow. My go-to highlighter for sure. The candlelight description is pretty accurate!

  But I also love using it on my cheeks by itself when I want that "no makeup" look with some definition and glowing skin. I'm light enough that it looks like an extremely subtle nude blush with a pearl glow. One of my favorite looks lately!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I use it as a highlighter and love it for that. Like the color of Soft & Gentle but with no shimmer particles, just a luminous glow. My go-to highlighter for sure. The candlelight description is pretty accurate!
> 
> But I also love using it on my cheeks by itself when I want that "no makeup" look with some definition and glowing skin. I'm light enough that it looks like an extremely subtle nude blush with a pearl glow. One of my favorite looks lately!


  That sounds so lovely. I guess you made me want to get it now


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That sounds so lovely. I guess you made me want to get it now


Finally!! I've enabled the Queen Enabler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You've been responsible for quite a few additions to "the list" on my end, it's about time for payback!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> Finally!! I've enabled the Queen Enabler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  That's good payback. At least we'll look good with our 'flawless' skin


----------



## LivN (Feb 26, 2014)

Mood Light works as a HL as well. The colour is beautiful, it gives a nice warmth to the skin. But as a setting powder all over the face is a bit too much. Too glowy, my skin looks "oily" with it. But I love the application and texture, it's so soft! Mood Exposure is beautiful as well, but much warmer on the skin. It has nothing to do with a colour in the pan.


----------



## USCgirlie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks so much *LivN* for the tip about applying ML as a highlighter! I just purchased ML a few days ago and was set to return it as it indeed does look too glowy on my oily skin. I will try it as a highlighter instead. 

  As for the Ambient Lighting Blushes, I LOVE them! The texture and staying power are quite remarkable. I purchased Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush when they were first released to VIBs, and love both on my NC30 skintone. Even when it looks like there isn't much blush (vs. powder) in the compact, I've had to use a stippling brush and a light hand when applying as the blushes are very pigmented on my skintone. Once the blushes were released on Sephora to everyone, I caved further and bought RM, DH, and ME. I just received them so have only wore RM -- which is a beautiful brighter pink that will be perfect for spring/summer, and as a great color in general to brighten the face. Excited to try ME and DH in the next few days .


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 26, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That's good payback. At least we'll look good with our 'flawless' skin


  You know it!!


----------



## LivN (Feb 26, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Thanks so much *LivN* for the tip about applying ML as a highlighter! I just purchased ML a few days ago and was set to return it as it indeed does look too glowy on my oily skin. I will try it as a highlighter instead.
> 
> As for the Ambient Lighting Blushes, I LOVE them! The texture and staying power are quite remarkable. I purchased Dim Infusion and Luminous Flush when they were first released to VIBs, and love both on my NC30 skintone. Even when it looks like there isn't much blush (vs. powder) in the compact, I've had to use a stippling brush and a light hand when applying as the blushes are very pigmented on my skintone. Once the blushes were released on Sephora to everyone, I caved further and bought RM, DH, and ME. I just received them so have only wore RM -- which is a beautiful brighter pink that will be perfect for spring/summer, and as a great color in general to brighten the face. Excited to try ME and DH in the next few days .








 Definitely try it out as a HL, it's looks beautiful. I've used matte powder to set my foundation and ML to highlight, it looks very natural and soft. I'm NW15-20, I'm not sure what the colour would look like on your skintone...    

  Blushes are great, texture is amazing. But they all seem very warm to me.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't think I care for Luminous Flush; mine is mostly blush and it's just ok. If I want a pigmented shot of pink, I like Dollymix better. This may go back; I've been working hard at editing my collection over the last couple of months and I don't really want to move anything in that isn't going to see much use.

  Dim Infusion, on the other hand, I absolutely adore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: I tried LF with the 159 and it made a huge difference. I use my 159 for highlighter every day - I clearly need to get a second for blush.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Feb 27, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I don't think I care for Luminous Flush; mine is mostly blush and it's just ok. If I want a pigmented shot of pink, I like Dollymix better. This may go back; I've been working hard at editing my collection over the last couple of months and I don't really want to move anything in that isn't going to see much use.
> 
> Dim Infusion, on the other hand, I absolutely adore.


  I have been thinking mostly about picking up Dim Infusion &Mood Exposure to add to my lovely Diffused Heat. Is Dim Infusion natural looking on you?


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 27, 2014)

KrystalAnne said:


> I have been thinking mostly about picking up Dim Infusion &Mood Exposure to add to my lovely Diffused Heat. Is Dim Infusion natural looking on you?


  I'm not sure that natural is the right word to use for a peachy shade; very flattering, yes. Natural? Not entirely. I have other shades that look like I've just got a natural flush or have had a bit of sun (At Dusk, Warm Soul, etc); I'm not sure that this is quite the same. It's not heavy or orange looking (at least not on me), but it's not my natural cheek colour either.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 28, 2014)

Tried on these blushes the other day at Sephora and they were very pretty, but I ended up passing. I did get an Ambient powder in Luminous Light though but I'm not so sure how I feel about it. It does make my face seem more luminous but I'm not sure if it's really worth keeping since I'm not really blown away by the effect and it looks like it might end up being one of my first ever cosmetics returns. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Tried on these blushes the other day at Sephora and they were very pretty, but I ended up passing. I did get an Ambient powder in Luminous Light though but I'm not so sure how I feel about it. It does make my face seem more luminous but I'm not sure if it's really worth keeping since I'm not really blown away by the effect and it looks like it might end up being one of my first ever cosmetics returns. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


 I'm super picky about my splurges and decided to pass on the blush too. There's something powdery about them to me. On the skin I almost feel like the effect is like oil coming through setting powder and faded blush at the end of a long hot day. I get the way it's supposed to look but I just don't like it. The lighting powder I haven't found my perfect color yet but on the right skin I like the effect. The brush is the key.


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 28, 2014)

macnc50diva said:


> I'm super picky about my splurges and decided to pass on the blush too. There's something powdery about them to me. On the skin I almost feel like the effect is like oil coming through setting powder and faded blush at the end of a long hot day. I get the way it's supposed to look but I just don't like it. The lighting powder I haven't found my perfect color yet but on the right skin I like the effect. The brush is the key.


Thanks for the input! I had been using a fluffy blush brush, fan brush and a stiffer powder brush and just wasn't all that impressed. I'll try and pick up the HG brush and see how that goes.  I didn't see too much difference in the blushes vs regular blushes on me, plus I found the colours to be very similar to some I already have which is why I chose to try the powder instead.


----------



## veronikawithak (Feb 28, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Thanks for the input! I had been using a fluffy blush brush, fan brush and a stiffer powder brush and just wasn't all that impressed. I'll try and pick up the HG brush and see how that goes.  I didn't see too much difference in the blushes vs regular blushes on me, plus I found the colours to be very similar to some I already have which is why I chose to try the powder instead.


  I second the recommendation for the HG brush. The powders look much better if lightly swept onto the skin rather than buffed or stippled IMO.


----------



## LivN (Feb 28, 2014)

Mood Exposure blush looks amazing when applied with MAC 187, blends perfectly. Mood Light powder so far works the best for me applied with the Real Techniques powder brush, lightly all over the face and then layered as a HL. Big, fluffy brush makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got Ethereal Glow in the mail today, and it's perfect! I wore it over NARS Sex Fantasy, but it would look great on its own too. I can see myself ending up with every one of these blushes.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 28, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I got Ethereal Glow in the mail today, and it's perfect! I wore it over NARS Sex Fantasy, but it would look great on its own too. I can see myself ending up with every one of these blushes.


  Awesome dear! I love that combo too - very pretty.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome dear! I love that combo too - very pretty.


  I got the idea from you! It'll be so hard to decide which blush to get next. I love the finish on these


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 1, 2014)

Knope2012 said:


> I got the idea from you! It'll be so hard to decide which blush to get next. I love the finish on these


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 3, 2014)

LivN said:


> Mood Exposure blush looks amazing when applied with MAC 187, blends perfectly. Mood Light powder so far works the best for me applied with the Real Techniques powder brush, lightly all over the face and then layered as a HL. Big, fluffy brush makes a lot of difference.


Mood Exposure was the one blush I wanted from this collection, but it totally disappeared on me. I was sad about it. :/


----------



## User38 (Mar 3, 2014)

I too am using EG over SF.. it just makes pop a bit more.. lol.

  as if a SF doesn't always pop


----------



## Knope2012 (Mar 3, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I too am using EG over SF.. it just makes pop a bit more.. lol.
> 
> as if a SF doesn't always pop


  I really prefer EG over SF than by itself. I tried it alone, and it's just much more lovely with SF


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 3, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> Mood Exposure was the one blush I wanted from this collection, but it totally disappeared on me. I was sad about it. :/


  my mood exposure arrived like 1 hour ago and im not happy ;( on my cheeks looks coral u orange wtf


----------



## califabulous (Mar 4, 2014)

I avoided this thread like the plague for weeks. Walked int sephora to return a naked gloss (scent was not for me too glossy) and what is staring at me as soon as I walk in? The HG blush display. Within a matter of seconds I narrowed in on mood exposure and to the register I went with a ysl shine (love) they're real mascara and a mattifying moisturizer in tow. I love it. I actually thought it was a brown shade. But it's plummy...? Looks amaze on natural or bronzer like. Sweet!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 4, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> my mood exposure arrived like 1 hour ago and im not happy ;( on my cheeks looks coral u orange wtf


Oh that stinks! I'm sorry it isn't working out for you like you wanted it to.  When I tried it on in store I couldn't even tell there was anything there. :/


----------



## califabulous (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's the mood exposure I picked up. Hmmm I didn't think about the blush vs powder ratio. This seems 50/50 I'm pretty happy with it. But of course now I'm wondering how much richer this shade could be with more blush #neversatisfied


----------



## Kaori (Mar 4, 2014)

califabulous said:


> Here's the mood exposure I picked up. Hmmm I didn't think about the blush vs powder ratio. This seems 50/50 I'm pretty happy with it. But of course now I'm wondering how much richer this shade could be with more blush #neversatisfied


  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjkV3rVt4Yc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUWTPyeNeC3Mw_qdXdDNkhrw  He says the blushes are all 50:50 ratio of blush to powder and if it's so then even if you get one with more blush showing now, as you go down the pan you will see less blush and more powder.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what blush the model on the Hourglass site is wearing.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 4, 2014)

Mary Jane, according to Hourglass, she's wearing Luminous Flush


----------



## califabulous (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh ok. Good to know. So at least I don't have to worry about getting a different pan


----------



## katred (Mar 7, 2014)

I picked up my first of the blushes! I say first, because I know I'm going back for more. The one that I got was Ethereal Glow. Mine is over three-quarters blush with little veins of white. It still applies very softly, but builds up well without getting chalky. It's definitely a highlighter only for deeper skin tones, but I would warrant it would be a very pretty one. For such a soft colour, it seemed to last very well on my cheeks and I found that it did give the benefits of both a light pink blush and a cool white highlighter. 

  While I was at Sephora, I swatched Diffused Heat and Mood Exposure. I'm confident I'm returning for the former and I'm going to have to think about the latter. I didn't expect to like it very much, but it reads less brown than I feared. They didn't have testers of the other shades, unfortunately. Or fortunately, for my wallet.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 7, 2014)

I have Diffused Heat and Mood Exposure and I'm loving both colours. They're very pigmented on me but they blend easily on the skin. Diffused Heat has a reddish tinge on me which is beautiful and Mood Exposure is warm on me and very natural looking.  What I do find is that they don't last as long as the NARS blushes. I don't mind as I reapply at midday (I work a very long day so I do my makeup at 8 am and then retouch at 2 pm and then work until 8 pm so that's a long time for most makeup!!)


----------



## califabulous (Mar 9, 2014)

i noticed this blush lasts all day for me. 8+ hours. I have worn it on bare skin (no foundation) and it seemed to wear faster. I have an oily skin type...


----------



## LivN (Mar 16, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Thanks so much *LivN* for the tip about applying ML as a highlighter! I just purchased ML a few days ago and was set to return it as it indeed does look too glowy on my oily skin. I will try it as a highlighter instead.


  Just wondering if you managed to make it work on you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've finally published a review with swatches today. I'm going back and forth with it, but I think I'm gonna swap it for a less illuminating shade at the end. I figured it's better to do so as I don't _love_ it.


----------



## USCgirlie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi LivN! Thanks for checking in . Unfortunately, ML was still a little bit too glowy/shiny on my oily skin, so I ended up returning it and purchasing Diffused Light to use all-over instead. Diffused Light is much more suitable on my oily skin and doesn't leave me looking too shiny like ML did! Great review on your blog btw!


----------



## LivN (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks!  I'm glad you found a shade that works better!


----------



## USCgirlie (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you LivN!! 

  Adding to others' comments about the Hourglass blushes' wear time and longevity: these blushes work very well on my very oily skin. They last through an entire workday and more on me. I am a blush fanatic and these Hourglass blushes have become my favorite (for its wear time, texture, colors), so much so that I've neglected my Chanel blushes!


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 18, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Thank you LivN!!
> 
> Adding to others' comments about the Hourglass blushes' wear time and longevity: these blushes work very well on my very oily skin. They last through an entire workday and more on me. I am a blush fanatic and these Hourglass blushes have become my favorite (for its wear time, texture, colors), so much so that I've neglected my Chanel blushes!


  This is so interesting to see how the wear time differs. I have normal to dry skin and they last at most 4 hours on me while Chanel/TF last all day (12 hours + ). I was wondering if someone else with dry skin can chime in and tell about her experience.

  I think it may have to do with the finishing powder inside the blushes which doesn't suit to dry skin like mine but still investigating


----------



## USCgirlie (Mar 18, 2014)

Sara, I read your blog and remember reading about the poor wear time on you! It's too bad that it doesn't last longer on your skin.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 18, 2014)

USCgirlie said:


> Sara, I read your blog and remember reading about the poor wear time on you! It's too bad that it doesn't last longer on your skin.


  Yes, they are so pretty so it is a pity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am not alone though, there are a few more bloggers who wrote about the same issue. At least this proves I am not that crazy lol.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> This is so interesting to see how the wear time differs. I have normal to dry skin and they last at most 4 hours on me while Chanel/TF last all day (12 hours + ). I was wondering if someone else with dry skin can chime in and tell about her experience.
> 
> I think it may have to do with the finishing powder inside the blushes which doesn't suit to dry skin like mine but still investigating


  That's too bad they don't last on you :-( I only have one, Diffused Heat and so far I love it and so far I have found they last a good 8+ hours on me. And I have pretty dry skin. I am a huge fan of the Ambient Powders as well, I use Diffused every day as a setting powder. My skin has never looked better. I am sorry they don't work on you. Just another confirmation that everyone's skin is SO different.


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Yes, they are so pretty so it is a pity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have you tried it over a cream blush for longevity?

  My ME lasts about 8 hours before it starts to fade. It's also incredibly pigmented and I can easily overdo so I can't understand how some reviews I have seen call them sheer. The only way I get sheer application is if I treat it like an Illamasqua blush.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes they're SOOO pigmented! I have to be so careful!! Today I hadn't realised I had overdone it and my mum quickly pointed out I looked red! Hahaa and that was with mood exposure!


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 20, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Yes they're SOOO pigmented! I have to be so careful!! Today I hadn't realised I had overdone it and my mum quickly pointed out I looked red! Hahaa and that was with mood exposure!


  Have you tried the contour thing with ME? I wear it all the time like that with Illamasqua Hussy, it's a beautiful combination. I've worn it all month so far.


----------



## katred (Mar 20, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Yes, they are so pretty so it is a pity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have to admit that the skin on my cheeks is not especially dry. I seem to suffer from "reverse combination skin". Mine's dry where most people's are oily and oily where most people's are dry. So the lasting power on me may be due to the fact that I have my own inherent moisture.


----------



## IHughes (Mar 20, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Have you tried the contour thing with ME? I wear it all the time like that with Illamasqua Hussy, it's a beautiful combination. I've worn it all month so far.


  Yes but it's quite warm and reddish on me, not neutral enough, it does look like a blush on me, I will try though!! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 20, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Yes but it's quite warm and reddish on me, not neutral enough, it does look like a blush on me, I will try though!! Thanks for the suggestion!


  On me it's a reddy coral but if you use a really light hand and use it as a subtle contour it's lovely!


----------



## LivN (Mar 21, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> This is so interesting to see how the wear time differs. I have normal to dry skin and they last at most 4 hours on me while Chanel/TF last all day (12 hours + ). I was wondering if someone else with dry skin can chime in and tell about her experience.
> 
> I think it may have to do with the finishing powder inside the blushes which doesn't suit to dry skin like mine but still investigating


  My skin is dry and both Mood Exposure blush and Mood Light powder are very long lasting on me. I wore ME today, no fade out at all for more than 8 hours and it was still visible on my cheeks when I took it off 14 hours after the application. I'm impressed  ML powder also has a great staying power, even without any foundation as a base. I don't use primers, just light foundations, BB creams or powder foundations.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 29, 2014)

LivN said:


> My skin is dry and both Mood Exposure blush and Mood Light powder are very long lasting on me. I wore ME today, no fade out at all for more than 8 hours and it was still visible on my cheeks when I took it off 14 hours after the application. I'm impressed  ML powder also has a great staying power, even without any foundation as a base. I don't use primers, just light foundations, BB creams or powder foundations.


  I was wondering, which brush are you using with them?


----------



## LivN (Mar 30, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I was wondering, which brush are you using with them?


  With Mood Exposure I use MAC 187, and with Mood Light Real Techniques powder blush for all over the face application or MAC 168 if I'm using it as a highlighter


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 30, 2014)

LivN said:


> With Mood Exposure I use MAC 187, and with Mood Light Real Techniques powder blush for all over the face application or MAC 168 if I'm using it as a highlighter


 Let me also try it with a stippling brush then. I use Suqqu cheek brush because others kick a lot of powder but that one is very soft so it might be the reason why it doesn't last. My other blushes though (dior, chanel etc.) work just fine with Suqqu.


----------



## LivN (Mar 30, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Let me also try it with a stippling brush then. I use Suqqu cheek brush because others kick a lot of powder but that one is very soft so it might be the reason why it doesn't last. My other blushes though (dior, chanel etc.) work just fine with Suqqu.


  It's worth trying! Though I personally don't find the brush makes a difference in lasting power. I just like 187 because the blush is so pigmented, it gives me a better control.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 30, 2014)

I have heard so much about Hourglass Cosmetics. It is expensive but still next on my list to try. I want to know what all the fuss is about? Maybe it is a very good brand.


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 30, 2014)

cakewannaminaj said:


> I have heard so much about Hourglass Cosmetics. It is expensive but still next on my list to try. I want to know what all the fuss is about? Maybe it is a very good brand.


  Yeah same here! I hear so much about this brand but know nothing!

  I'll try and read through this thread to enlighten myself! =P


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2014)

Hourglass don't have a huge collection, but the things that they do, they do very well. If you're looking for a starting point with them, I highly recommend their eye shadow duos for something with colour, or their primer, which does live up to the hype. They are on the pricey side, but they tend to have a larger quantity of product than a lot of other high end brands.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Mar 31, 2014)

I know everyone is talking about the powders, but I have to throw a vote in for the lipsticks. The femme lipsticks are creamy and soft on. They last 4-5 hours on me while constantly drinking from a coke bottle. The liquid lipsticks are similar to Lime Crime Velvetines in staying power and matte-ness. They don't transfer and come in gorgeous colors. I'm a huge fan of this entire line.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 1, 2014)

Still haven't went to see the blushes in person. I keep promising myself that i will make time to go and always never stop in.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2014)

katred said:


> Hourglass don't have a huge collection, but the things that they do, they do very well. If you're looking for a starting point with them, I highly recommend their eye shadow duos for something with colour, or their primer, which does live up to the hype. They are on the pricey side, but they tend to have a larger quantity of product than a lot of other high end brands.


  Okay thank you! I think I will start with the shadows and work my way up from there.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2014)

The blushes are very soft/skin enhancing. They give a beautiful soft focus look to the skin. Very natural looking. They don't have a lot of the 'junk' in them that other powders have.


----------



## busybee (Apr 3, 2014)

I bumped into this brand in Sephora today and I must say the liquid lipstick in icon was love at first swipe.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 3, 2014)

Heads up! This was recently posted on the Hourglass facebook page. No other details were given.


----------



## IHughes (Apr 3, 2014)

It's the shape of another palette, I wonder if powders or blushes...


----------



## katred (Apr 3, 2014)

IHughes said:


> It's the shape of another palette, I wonder if powders or blushes...


  I'm guessing blushes. This makes me inclined to hold off on buying more of the blushes until we know what's going to be in this. The last palette had two permanent and one limited shade and if this one is the same, it would be easier to pick up the permanent shades in palette form. If I get much more makeup, we're going to have to annex the flat next door. 

  Thinking about it, it wouldn't surprise me if it followed the exact same format as the Ambient Lighting Powder palette, which would mean

  Dim Infusion
  Radiant Magenta
  + one more

  Maybe a blush version of Incandescent Light? That would be marvellous.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 3, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm guessing blushes. This makes me inclined to hold off on buying more of the blushes until we know what's going to be in this. The last palette had two permanent and one limited shade and if this one is the same, it would be easier to pick up the permanent shades in palette form. If I get much more makeup, we're going to have to annex the flat next door.
> 
> Thinking about it, it wouldn't surprise me if it followed the exact same format as the Ambient Lighting Powder palette, which would mean
> 
> ...


Exactly. Glad I waited to buy the blushes, if that is what this ends up being.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 3, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Heads up! This was recently posted on the Hourglass facebook page. No other details were given.


Omg please please be powder I'm stalking now I wanted that palette bad thanks for posting


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh wow, I bet it's a blush palette. Funny, I was just thinking a couple of days ago that it would be great if they would release one, since I still don't have any of blushes and I'd rather buy a palette.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Oh wow, I bet it's a blush palette. Funny, I was just thinking a couple of days ago that it would be great if they would release one, since I still don't have any of blushes and I'd rather buy a palette.


Hopefully, it won't be LE!


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 3, 2014)

If that's a blush palette it'll be mine!


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just looked at Sephora -- there are only two blush colours available.  Which makes sense if they are going to do a palette -- they will re-release, and prices will be a dollar + higher.. lol.


----------



## valkolak (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm excited for this!  Hourglass is really hitting my radar lately.  I am in love with the Immaculate foundation and these blushes seem like more than the hot new thing, they're legitimately special.


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 3, 2014)

Blush palette please !


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmmmm I wonder exactly how soon "soon" will be?  I was planning on getting my second blush (Dim Infusion) in a week or two, but now I'm wondering if I should wait.


----------



## IHughes (Apr 4, 2014)

I'd wait, as I also think it'll be a blush palette. If it turns out to be something different you can still pick the blush up later as it's permanent



ChosenOne said:


> Hmmmm I wonder exactly how soon "soon" will be?  I was planning on getting my second blush (Dim Infusion) in a week or two, but now I'm wondering if I should wait.


----------



## Tarabotti (Apr 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Just looked at Sephora -- there are only two blush colours available.  Which makes sense if they are going to do a palette -- they will re-release, and prices will be a dollar + higher.. lol.


  Or Sephora online might be sold out of  the other colors because everyone and their momma wants a blush and decided to get it during the sale. If you do a find in store search, you come up with a list of stores that theoretically still have them in stock.

  Hopefully it is an Ambient blush palette which won't be limited edition.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe it will be an eyeshadow, blush & highlighter


----------



## KrystalAnne (Apr 4, 2014)

I can't wait to see what's in this palette! Hope it's good! I am thinking about picking up a powder of theirs if they have them when I get to Sephora tonight after work! Maybe Dim or Diffused? I hope it doesn't disappoint since I have heard such good things about the powders. I still wish I got my hands on the palette of powders!


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 4, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I'd wait, as I also think it'll be a blush palette. If it turns out to be something different you can still pick the blush up later as it's permanent


  True, but then I'll have to wait for another sale...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 5, 2014)

Rumour has it is it not a blush palette, but the illuminators again. Time will tell. I would love that, I missed it last time. Not sure which ones 

Even a blush palette would be fine, although I would have a harder time talking myself into that one. A MIXED palette, now that would be FAB.


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Rumour has it is it not a blush palette, but the illuminators again. Time will tell. I would love that, I missed it last time. Not sure which ones
> 
> Even a blush palette would be fine, although I would have a harder time talking myself into that one. A MIXED palette, now that would be FAB.


  Where did you see that it's gonna be illuminators again? I wouldn't mind, but it's a bit redundant to have two LE illuminator palettes o_o Maybe they're making it permanent, but it wouldn't make sense if they did cos nobody would buy the individual ones ever again..


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 5, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Rumour has it is it not a blush palette, but the illuminators again. Time will tell. I would love that, I missed it last time. Not sure which ones    Even a blush palette would be fine, although I would have a harder time talking myself into that one. A MIXED palette, now that would be FAB.


I hope this is true but I have yet to buy any hourglass and I want some powders but if it blushes I will buy it as well to I can't wait they need to just let us know how soon is soon lol


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 5, 2014)

I wanted to buy dim powder and one more blush now I dont know. :/


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 5, 2014)

sujusarangx3 said:


> Where did you see that it's gonna be illuminators again? I wouldn't mind, but it's a bit redundant to have two LE illuminator palettes o_o Maybe they're making it permanent, but it wouldn't make sense if they did cos nobody would buy the individual ones ever again..
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> ...


I hope it is illumniators too, although a  mix with the new blushes would be fine!

  Really just the rumour mill based on some of the illuminators being out of stock. Nothing official.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm guessing blushes. This makes me inclined to hold off on buying more of the blushes until we know what's going to be in this. The last palette had two permanent and one limited shade and if this one is the same, it would be easier to pick up the permanent shades in palette form. *If I get much more makeup, we're going to have to annex the flat next door. *
> 
> Thinking about it, it wouldn't surprise me if it followed the exact same format as the Ambient Lighting Powder palette, which would mean
> 
> ...


  I hear ya! I know you have more than I do, but even after trimming my collection down I still have way more than I need. It will take me years to go through even a fraction of what I have. I have two of the blush, last year's palette and two full-sized powders. No matter what's in this palette I refuse to bite. If it's a colour that would flatter me, it can't possibly be very different from what I already have or can create.


----------



## bdessin (Apr 8, 2014)

Ambient Lighting Palette is back in stock on Hourglass's Website! https://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/lighting-palette/


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 8, 2014)

bdessin said:


> Ambient Lighting Palette is back in stock on Hourglass's Website! https://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/lighting-palette/


Thank you! Just got one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It'll be great for traveling.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just ordered I'm soooooooooo happy


----------



## deadSAVVY (Apr 8, 2014)

The palette is supposed to be part of their core line now, meaning it is permanent! (If this hasn't been mentioned already)  Just spoke with CS


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 8, 2014)

I wonder if that was what the coming soon was all about. I'm glad I got it after debating it for so long but I was really looking forward to a blush palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you! Just got one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I know this one is going to Paris w/you HOB!  It's perfect!


----------



## kait0 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so disappointed ha. I was hoping it would be a blush palette. Or an ambient powder palette with different colours.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay I just got mines too


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 8, 2014)

So no blush palette?


----------



## IHughes (Apr 8, 2014)

It seems like they were just announcing that their ambient lighting palette would be back in stock. It's a shame as we were all expecting a blush palette now!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Apr 8, 2014)

They may not be releasing one now, but I bet they will eventually. They would be silly not to do it!


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 8, 2014)

They seem perceptive of what their customers want, hopefully they'll realize there's huge demand for a blush palette!


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 8, 2014)

That's kind of a bummer, as I already got the palette(but good for my wallet!). I agree, they do seem to be on key with what their consumers want so I'm guessing(hoping? haha) that the holiday season is going to bring about a blush palette.


----------



## katred (Apr 8, 2014)

A little bummed that there won't be an ambient blush palette, but on the plus side, it's money saved. Now I just have to go out and buy the blushes individually... EEK.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 8, 2014)

katred said:


> A little bummed that there won't be an ambient blush palette, but on the plus side, it's money saved. Now I just have to go out and buy the blushes individually... EEK.


  Same here, I am going to hold out until the holidays though in hopes they may decide to do a holiday palette with the blushes like they did the powders.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

They should make a blush palette I'm getting it to but I'm happy they brought the powder palette back because I missed out on It the first time


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just it got my shipping notice will be here tomorrow yes. It ships from Cali


----------



## kait0 (Apr 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried the brushes? Specifcally the all over shadow brush? Thinking of picking it up before the sephora sale ends.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

IHughes said:


> It seems like they were just announcing that their ambient lighting palette would be back in stock. It's a shame as we were all expecting a blush palette now!


 
  That may be in line for the holidays perhaps? With a fall blush?


----------



## prplhrt21 (Apr 12, 2014)

just for confirmation
  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-ambient-lighting-palette-now-permanent


----------



## nudibelle (Apr 12, 2014)

PERFECT!
  Just when i finally go buy DIM light with the sephora sale
  which doesnt show up on me at ALL btw

  sads


----------



## nudibelle (Apr 12, 2014)

I am in love with Mood exposure
  its pretty much the best and easier blush i have ever used

  Should have got luminous powder instead of Dim

  if anyone wants to swap ill post it up on the sale thread


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so excited! I still have some money on a gift card I didn't fully use during the Sephora sale. Three more days! Or maybe I'll be strong enough to hold out until the Holiday sale? Yeah, right...


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 12, 2014)

Now that it's perm I think I'll wait until the VIB sale but I'm glad they did make it permanent since everyone raved about it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok. Now I'm kicking myself for buying Radiant Light not too long ago. I figured the palette was no more.  I still want the palette though.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2014)

The ambient light powders are the best I ever had really I have been using since I got and I love this palette i need to buy the full size powders because this is sooooooo great This is love


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> The ambient light powders are the best I ever had really I have been using since I got and I love this palette i need to buy the full size powders because this is sooooooo great This is love


  I can't wait to get that palette! I haven't purchased mine just yet but soooooooon. I actually picked up Diffused Light and Mood Light during the sale and I'm obsessed!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I can't wait to get that palette! I haven't purchased mine just yet but soooooooon. I actually picked up Diffused Light and Mood Light during the sale and I'm obsessed!


they are great u need this palette


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 24, 2014)

Has Anyone tried using the ambient lighting powders as eyeshadow?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't, but an thinking of using Radiant Light to set my under-eye concealer.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a HUGE dip in my Diffused Light; it's hard to tell how deep the product goes but I suspect that I'll hit pan/clay in the next couple of months.


----------



## ElectricLady (Apr 27, 2014)

I just ordered Radiant Magenta and I'm excited! I've actually never worn blush before (LOL) but I've bought a few blushes over the past couple weeks that I want to try soon.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 27, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I just ordered Radiant Magenta and I'm excited! I've actually never worn blush before (LOL) but I've bought a few blushes over the past couple weeks that I want to try soon.


  You're going to love it! I picked that and Ethereal Glow during the Sephora sale and they're both gorgeous. I totally want Mood Exposure, too!


----------



## LivN (Apr 27, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> Has Anyone tried using the ambient lighting powders as eyeshadow?


  Yep, Mood Light. It works


----------



## ChosenOne (Apr 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I have a HUGE dip in my Diffused Light; it's hard to tell how deep the product goes but I suspect that I'll hit pan/clay in the next couple of months.


  I hit some serious pan on my Diffused Light.  I have to swirl my brush around the edges of the compact to get enough product on it now.  I'll repurchase eventually, but I have a few other powders I should probably get through first!

In other news, I finally picked up a friend for my Diffused Heat blush, and that friend's name is Dim Infusion.  Definitely going to wear it sometime this week to see if I love it even half as much as I adore my Diffused Heat.


----------



## katred (May 3, 2014)

Not sure if this is a hint of things to come, but there are only two of the eye shadow duos left on the Canadian sephora site. The others aren't listed as out of stock, they're just gone. All the new items- lip liners and new gloss colours (Karen has reviews on MUBB)- so sephora has definitely received shipments of hourglass product recently.   I get the feeling that we might be seeing new shadows from them soon. I haven't heard anything, but it's certainly time they updated.   Anyone notice any weird "missing products" on other sephora sites?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2014)

katred said:


> Anyone notice any weird "missing products" on other sephora sites?


  It's funny you mention this because I picked up an eyeshadow duo from Hourglass tonight and I'm in love. I came home and went online to see if they had other colors and was surprised to see only two. The color I picked up tonight was the last one they had in that particular color. I sort of gave my review of the product in the Sephora thread.


----------



## califabulous (May 3, 2014)

I ordered the ambient lighting powder palette tonight.  It is so pretty I couldn't resist.  I hadn't gotten any of the powders bc of how oily I am. I thought it wouldn't do what it does for others with normal or drier skin types.  But ever since I bought ME blush I am in love with the finish of these products.  A blush palette would be amazing! I'll bet it happens -just not sure how soon. but I can't wait for that to happen!! I think I am going to pick up luminous flush-i love the pop of color it gives to my cheeks-especially for spring and summer. I most definitely have blushers that are similar in shade but the finish is divine and...I WANT IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 lol


----------



## katred (May 4, 2014)

califabulous said:


> I ordered the ambient lighting powder palette tonight.  It is so pretty I couldn't resist.  I hadn't gotten any of the powders bc of how oily I am. I thought it wouldn't do what it does for others with normal or drier skin types.  But ever since I bought ME blush I am in love with the finish of these products.  A blush palette would be amazing! I'll bet it happens -just not sure how soon. but I can't wait for that to happen!! I think I am going to pick up luminous flush-i love the pop of color it gives to my cheeks-especially for spring and summer. I most definitely have blushers that are similar in shade but the finish is divine and...I WANT IT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have oily patches on my face and I love the effect that the powders has on me. While it makes the drier parts more radiant, I find that it gives a softness to the oily sections. I don't know how it figures out it should do that, but the combined effect is lovely.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 7, 2014)

I want all the hourglass blushes the best I can sell all my other yea  right but u get where I'm coming from theses are love


----------



## tamikajodha (May 11, 2014)

I bought the Hourglass Lighting Powder in Radiant Light and I really don't like it or see what the hype is about.


----------



## novocainedreams (May 11, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I bought the Hourglass Lighting Powder in Radiant Light and I really don't like it or see what the hype is about.


  That's too bad, but not every product works for every person. For me, Diffused Light is the most perfect setting powder I have ever owned, I started getting compliments on how airbrushed my skin looked as soon as I started using it, and I wasn't even sure it was doing anything. But if you don't like it you should return it, it's a pricey product to have and not like.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 11, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I bought the Hourglass Lighting Powder in Radiant Light and I really don't like it or see what the hype is about.


  i have RL. I find that it melts into my skin super easy and leaves such a smooth pretty look whereas some other blushes sit on top. Did you try it on? i found the swatches of these blushes to be very powdery and messy but the application with a brush is completely different or maybe try a different shade?


----------



## novocainedreams (May 12, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have RL. I find that it melts into my skin super easy and leaves such a smooth pretty look whereas some other blushes sit on top. Did you try it on? i found the swatches of these blushes to be very powdery and messy but the application with a brush is completely different or maybe try a different shade?


  I thought she meant the powders not the blushes? But I agree, the right brush and application with them is really important, they can be very powdery.


----------



## Starlight77 (May 12, 2014)

Starlight77 said:


> i have RL. I find that it melts into my skin super easy and leaves such a smooth pretty look whereas some other blushes sit on top. Did you try it on? i found the swatches of these blushes to be very powdery and messy but the application with a brush is completely different or maybe try a different shade?
> I thought she meant the powders not the blushes? But I agree, the right brush and application with them is really important, they can be very powdery.


  you're totally right. it's 3am and i obviously can't read LOL

  my answer would still be the same for the powders. I find they melt into the skin easier. I do like the blushes better though.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2014)

HOURGLASS Ambient Lighting Blush Palette kommt! | MAGIMANIA

  It's in German, but I think you'll understand what it's about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so getting this!


----------



## ViolaS24 (Aug 13, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> HOURGLASS Ambient Lighting Blush Palette kommt! | MAGIMANIA
> 
> It's in German, but I think you'll understand what it's about.
> 
> ...


  This looks awesome! Makes sense after a huge success of the powder palette. Too bad I already own Luminous Flush. I guess I'll have to wait and see how the new shade swatches to decide if I need this or not. But if I didn't it, I'd be all over it.


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have always wanted to try their blushes. This sounds wonderful!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2014)

tamikajodha said:


> I bought the Hourglass Lighting Powder in Radiant Light and I really don't like it or see what the hype is about.


  I really wanted to love the Ambient Lighting Powders. I bought the palette when it first released last holiday and eventually took it back. Like they say somethings aren't for everyone, and this particular product is definitely not for me!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't wait for that OMG


----------



## beauteblogueur (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay, I was hoping for a blush palette. I have Ethereal Glow which I love, but I wasn't 100% sure about the other blushes. Now I can try a few without wasting too much money.


----------



## katred (Aug 14, 2014)

I was so hoping they'd do a palette with an Incandescent-based blush. I have Luminous Flush, but that won't keep me from this one.


----------



## Lynlia (Aug 14, 2014)

Yay! This is really exciting! I managed to hold off on buying all of them except for diffused heat when they first came out. I'm hoping the marbling  won't be an issue with these.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 15, 2014)

The blogger added the promo pic:





HOURGLASS Ambient Lighting Blush Palette kommt! | MAGIMANIA

  I'm really happy with the shade selection. Hopefully I can get my hands on it.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The blogger added the promo pic:
> 
> HOURGLASS Ambient Lighting Blush Palette kommt! | MAGIMANIA  I'm really happy with the shade selection. Hopefully I can get my hands on it.


  I will stalk so hard for this.. can't wait!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> HOURGLASS Ambient Lighting Blush Palette kommt! | MAGIMANIA
> 
> It's in German, but I think you'll understand what it's about.
> 
> ...


  Saw you mention this in the ANR thread and jumped right over. I must have this! Thanks so much!


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm so excited for this blush palette! I've been wanting Mood Exposure and Luminous Flush but I've been holding out as I already own three and wanted to give them a decent amount of love first, but nothing will stop me from getting this once its released, its perfect!


----------



## aeclectica (Aug 18, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I will stalk so hard for this.. can't wait!!!


  i'll be stalking right there with ya!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The blogger added the promo pic:
> 
> HOURGLASS Ambient Lighting Blush Palette kommt! | MAGIMANIA  I'm really happy with the shade selection. Hopefully I can get my hands on it.


:eyelove:


----------



## kennybear (Aug 20, 2014)

I really can't wait for the blush palette, I have been going back and forth on the blushes since they came out and haven't got them, so this will be the perfect opportunity!


----------



## katrice (Aug 22, 2014)

I wear Radiant Magenta so much and I love it. I have Mood Exposure too. I haven't wore it out anywhere yet. Something told me to wait and not get that one yet but I didn't listen to myself. Now I don't know if it will be worth it to get the blush palette if I already have one of the colors, ugh its so pretty.


----------



## nazih09 (Aug 22, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The blogger added the promo pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh my god....


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

OMG that blush palette! I haven't tried any of the ambient lighting powders because they don't sell them anywhere in my country But now sephora started to ship to the netherlands (with ridiculous shipping costs) and now I can't wait to order some! I want to buy the ambient powder palette and I also wanted to buy the blush mood exposure. But if it comes in this blush palette...  When will sephora online sell it?


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

According to the link posted above and it looks like mid-October. But there's no exact date.


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

charlotteee92 said:


> OMG that blush palette! I haven't tried any of the ambient lighting powders because they don't sell them anywhere in my country But now sephora started to ship to the netherlands (with ridiculous shipping costs) and now I can't wait to order some! I want to buy the ambient powder palette and I also wanted to buy the blush mood exposure. But if it comes in this blush palette...  When will sephora online sell it?


  I live in the Netherlands too, I would recommend ordering from spacenk.com instead of Sephora. The are from the UK, shipping is 5 pounds and it always arrives within 3-4 days. They carry a wide range of Hourglass and other good stuff like Kecyn Aucoin, Lipstick Queen etc. I've spent way too much money on there in the last months


----------



## mel33t (Aug 23, 2014)

Keluana said:


> I live in the Netherlands too, I would recommend ordering from spacenk.com instead of Sephora. The are from the UK, shipping is 5 pounds and it always arrives within 3-4 days. They carry a wide range of Hourglass and other good stuff like Kecyn Aucoin, Lipstick Queen etc. I've spent way too much money on there in the last months


  I live in the US and I love SpaceNK. There's one in the Bloomingdales in New York and I love going in there. Their skincare selection is amazing.


----------



## charlotteee92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Keluana said:


> I live in the Netherlands too, I would recommend ordering from spacenk.com instead of Sephora. The are from the UK, shipping is 5 pounds and it always arrives within 3-4 days. They carry a wide range of Hourglass and other good stuff like Kecyn Aucoin, Lipstick Queen etc. I've spent way too much money on there in the last months


  Thank you! I'm definitely going to check that out!


----------



## Keluana (Aug 23, 2014)

charlotteee92 said:


> Thank you! I'm definitely going to check that out!


  No problem, they accept Paypal too if you prefer that over using a cc. I really cannot recommend them enough, only had great experiences with ordering from them.


----------



## allthingsmakeup (Aug 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The blogger added the promo pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me 2! I did see they restocked the ambient powders at some point so I hope that they will do the same thing with this palette.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 30, 2014)

charlotteee92 said:


> OMG that blush palette! I haven't tried any of the ambient lighting powders because they don't sell them anywhere in my country But now sephora started to ship to the netherlands (with ridiculous shipping costs) and now I can't wait to order some! I want to buy the ambient powder palette and I also wanted to buy the blush mood exposure. But if it comes in this blush palette...  When will sephora online sell it?


  Net-a-Porter also has Hourglass products, and free shipping at the moment, I believe. I'm just not sure where they ship from.
  I buy Hourglass at SpaceNK as well.


----------



## lipstickluv8422 (Aug 31, 2014)

I just bought the ambient lighting palette, it has made my makeup look flawless! I've wanted to buy a blush for a while, i definitely think i'll wait until the blush palette comes out, so excited!


----------



## LivN (Sep 6, 2014)

After my disappointment with Mood Light, I got Dim Light and Ethereal Light a few weeks ago in SpaceNK. I wanted to give these powders another chance as I felt the Mood Light was the wrong shade and finish for me, but the formula itself was nice. I'm so glad I went for DL and EL in the end, they are perfect!

  EL gives a gorgeous glow to the skin and a very natural highlight to the cheeks. I use it to set my liquid foundation or on top of Dior Nude powder compact to even out the complexion. I'm amazed how good my skin looks with just these two - no primer, BB, liquid or tinted foundation. Just powder and Ethereal Light on top. 

  DL is touch darker than my skin (I'm NW15 at the moment) but gives it a nice warmth and is undetectable when blended. I'm very impressed with both of these shades


----------



## katred (Sep 6, 2014)

I had the same reaction, in that Mood Light was really more of a blush for me (I'm about the same skin tone as you) but could never be a finishing powder. Dim is great for a slightly warmer look and I HIGHLY recommend Diffused if you want another option. It's my favourite.


----------



## jetjet (Sep 6, 2014)

(sorry if this has been asked before but i couldn't find it)

  Do the blush swirls go all the way thru or is it just a top spray?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 6, 2014)

I was in sephora looking at these beautiful blushes and I want one so bad, I love luminous flush. I want to see if I can grab the palette though since it's a better deal and I can try multiple shades. I have siren lip gloss and the mineral veil primer and love both but since hour glass is fairly pricey I've been hesitant to really try a lot of their products.


----------



## LivN (Sep 7, 2014)

katred said:


> I had the same reaction, in that Mood Light was really more of a blush for me (I'm about the same skin tone as you) but could never be a finishing powder. Dim is great for a slightly warmer look and I HIGHLY recommend Diffused if you want another option. It's my favourite.


  Diffused looked yellow toned and a bit sparkly for me. But I haven't tried it, I'll give it a go next time I'm in SpaceNK.


----------



## nicolaxo (Sep 7, 2014)

jetjet said:


> (sorry if this has been asked before but i couldn't find it)
> 
> Do the blush swirls go all the way thru or is it just a top spray?


  All the way through  they are supposed to be half blush and half ambient lighting powder.


----------



## jetjet (Sep 7, 2014)

^Thanks


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 9, 2014)

I love to buy that blush palette!! i have the ambient lighting powders palette(from space nk) and i love it(nw20).i use it on my wedding!!!


----------



## redmac (Sep 9, 2014)

yesterday i bought the ambient lighting powder palette, i am impatient to receive it


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'd really prefer another ambient lighting powders palette with different powders this time ,like diffused light,ethereal light ect


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 9, 2014)

ARGIRO248 said:


> I'd really prefer another [COLOR=181818]ambient lighting powders palette with different powders this time ,like [/COLOR]diffused light,ethereal light ect


i feel the same I love the powders I love the blushes to but I really could use another powder palette


----------



## LiliV (Sep 9, 2014)

Posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

This blush palette looks great! i have the dim light powder and i really want to try their blush!


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 19, 2014)

Hourglass started offering shipping around the globe from their website. It has me wondering if they are pulling an Illamasqua and planning to pull out of countries.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Hourglass started offering shipping around the globe from their website. It has me wondering if they are pulling an Illamasqua and planning to pull out of countries.


  Or perhaps they won't be, and are just giving people better access to the brand?   (Illamasqua was shipping globally long before they expanded in, and eventually left, the US.)


----------



## jetjet (Sep 19, 2014)

Yay! The blush palette is on sephora (might be for vib rouge only atm)  I'm headed to the U.S. at Xmas and it's gonna be at the top of my list


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 19, 2014)

Karen posted a review of the blush palette:

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-palette/


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2014)

The palette is beautiful. Too bad I already own 2 of the shades. I wish they would have done new colors  Maybe I'll buy it for my daughter in law.


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 19, 2014)

Received my shipping notice for the blush palette today! I cannot wait.. been looking forward to this since the first teaser photos came out. I already have Mood Exposure but didn't even hesitate on this haha. No shame.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 19, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Karen posted a review of the blush palette:
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-palette/


  Incandescent Electra looks a lot pinker than I thought it would be, from looking at the pan I was expecting something much more orange. I was starting to lose interest but I think I'm going to have to pick this up after all.

  Re: the international shipping, they don't have Australia as an option so I'd assume that means they're not pulling out of stores here at least.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 20, 2014)

I am psyched, I ordered the blush palette Thursday night. The Ambient Lighting Palette is one of my most used products, but I only have one of the blushes so I'm excited to try 3 more shades!


----------



## nicolaxo (Sep 20, 2014)

Temptalia has posted her review of the palette as well now, Incandescent Electra looks stunning! Still have to wait another month and half for it to be released in Australia though, too excited!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ahh I know, it looks so pretty!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine came today. I love it!


----------



## veronikawithak (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine is over the border and on it's way! Should be here in a day or two.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 22, 2014)

I LOVE the look of the palette but I already have Luminous Flush so that often too quiet sensible part of my brain is saying I don't need it lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## riverchild27 (Sep 24, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Mine came today. I love it!


  I was going to be good.  I wasn't going to buy it.  Then I saw this.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 24, 2014)

I love it so much! It's one of those things where I'm glad I got it because I'm going to get tons of use out of all 3 shades lol. If you guys want to check it out I posted a review/swatches on my blog! http://www.sheputshermakeupon.com/2014/09/hourglass-ambient-lighting-blush-palette.html


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a bit frustrated that I've not been able to get it yet!  I'm a VIB Rouge, but keep missing it -- and it doesn't look like it is going to make an appearance again until the Oct. 1 release date for everyone?  Bummer...


----------



## thethinmint (Sep 25, 2014)

I wonder if sephora will have the same stocking issues they had with the original ambient palette. It seemed like every time I got my email notification of restock it was sold out! I'm hoping they bump up the stock and give most of us a fighting chance on this!  So much online stalking to be done October 1!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 25, 2014)

I was lucky that I was up late the night it hit the site, and I was just browsing and happened to see it lol. Hopefully they're not going to have issues like last year with it constantly being out of stock. Although, the Ambient Lighting Palette is now permanent, so I'm sure this one will eventually be too.


----------



## sumsta13 (Sep 25, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I was lucky that I was up late the night it hit the site, and I was just browsing and happened to see it lol. Hopefully they're not going to have issues like last year with it constantly being out of stock. Although, the Ambient Lighting Palette is now permanent, so I'm sure this one will eventually be too.


  Yeah I agree, I think they'll eventually make them permanent but that doesn't stop me from wanting it now! Hehe


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 2, 2014)

my blush palette just arrived.. so pretty!


----------



## aeclectica (Oct 2, 2014)

i ordered this baby the minute i got the email that it was available to everyone...I'm only a VIB. i was not gonna let this one get away...now to wait for ups!! Eeeeee


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2014)

Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!




jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


  Oh, I don't like those at all. I like colours to be in separate sections and these look like large amounts of very few colours. Easy skip.


----------



## katred (Oct 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


  It kind of looks like someone painted a Skor bar... I don't love that there aren't dividers between the colours, but I feel like Hourglass has earned my trust.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


  That's different. I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh, I don't like those at all. I like colours to be in separate sections and these look like large amounts of very few colours. Easy skip.


  Beautiful colors but I agree - I like my colors in separate sections.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 9, 2014)

hmm...it looks cool but I think I can skip it. Last thing I need are more neutral shadows!


----------



## angiieee (Oct 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


  This looks like a variety of chocolates and caramel. Yum.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 9, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


 thanks for posting omg this is breathtaking I need it I'm sooooo getting I don't own any hourglass eyeshadows but this omg is pure love


----------



## veronikawithak (Oct 11, 2014)

So excited to see these, thanks for posting [@]Naynadine[/@]!  I'll have to see better pics showing the colors but I'm loving it so far. Hopefully they have another  one with more taupes instead of warm browns..


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> jade taylor @jadextaylor | Websta (Webstagram)


  Gorgeous!! Need for sure! I have skipped the the Hourglass palettes, so I can get this and not feel bad LOl


----------



## mango13 (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Modernist e/s palettes, out in January! So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't wait to see swatches! I hope they bring out several palettes with a decent variation in colors from one palette to another.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2014)

I read somewhere that they are d/c the e/s duos for these, but I guess that is just a rumor at this point.


----------



## katred (Oct 16, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I read somewhere that they are d/c the e/s duos for these, but I guess that is just a rumor at this point. :dunno:


  It wouldn't surprise me. The shadow duos have been partially or completely out of stock on the Canadian sephora site for months.   If they're discontinuing them, though, I certainly hope they'll have more colours. Hourglass already needed a broader range of shadows


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

The Hourglass Modernist Eyeshadow Palette in Infinity is now available for pre-order at Barneys for $58. It's not as dark as it looked in the filtered pictures.


----------



## mel33t (Oct 17, 2014)

Meh, that doesn't really make me go "Oh wow!! I need that!!"


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 17, 2014)

MissTT said:


> The Hourglass Modernist Eyeshadow Palette in Infinity is now available for pre-order at Barneys for $58. It's not as dark as it looked in the filtered pictures.


  It's all messy. No. Just no.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> It's all messy. No. Just no.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

It really does look like some kind of dessert. I like it, it looks delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to reviews.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like fudge or gelato. I'm hungry now


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

Ha, just when I posted that...

Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram)

Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram)


  Looks great to me!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 17, 2014)

Uhhhhh I'm getting it!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 17, 2014)

Already posted! Ihad only seen one link!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ha, just when I posted that...  Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram) Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram)   Looks great to me!


  The swatches look great! I definitely want this. Is this a Barney's exclusive?


----------



## MissTT (Oct 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ha, just when I posted that...
> 
> Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> ...


  Oh boy... I should not have clicked those links.


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 17, 2014)

pretty, pretty!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ha, just when I posted that...
> 
> Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> ...


  The swatches look amazing! I thought it looked awesome before, but the swatches make this very tempting.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 17, 2014)

Need its stunning


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

Jumped on the preorder wagon! I hope I love it !!!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 17, 2014)

Love the center shade, but I have dupes of the other shades - so it's a skip for me.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Jumped on the preorder wagon! I hope I love it !!!


  I hope you do too! Can't wait to hear wat you think of it.


----------



## nicolaxo (Oct 17, 2014)

Pretty disappointed in the look of these palettes, I've been waiting to see what Hourglass come up with to replace there duos but I won't be buying these. I can't stand when the shades aren't separated!


----------



## katred (Oct 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ha, just when I posted that...
> 
> Josh Collier  @joshcolliermua | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> ...


  Oh holy crap. I may need two of these. One to wear and one to eat. The colour family reminds me a little of UD Naked 3, I guess because of the rosiness of that centre shade (which I'm just drooling over).

  I guess "Modernist" is the name for all the palettes, whereas this particular colour is "Infinity"? Sort of like all the two-shadow palettes were "Visionnaire". I'm curious to see if there are others.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

katred said:


> Oh holy crap. I may need two of these. One to wear and one to eat.


  LOL!!  It looks so yummy!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

katred said:


> Oh holy crap. I may need two of these. One to wear and one to eat. The colour family reminds me a little of UD Naked 3, I guess because of the rosiness of that centre shade (which I'm just drooling over).
> 
> *I guess "Modernist" is the name for all the palettes, whereas this particular colour is "Infinity"?* Sort of like all the two-shadow palettes were "Visionnaire". I'm curious to see if there are others.









 I'm sure there will be more than just this one.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm sure there will be more than just this one.


  There is I believe !! set to launch early next year!!!
  Dunno whether to be happy or sad about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats going to be a lot of $58 bucks!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *There is I believe !! set to launch early next year!!!*
> Dunno whether to be happy or sad about it!
> 
> 
> ...


  A set... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing I only wear neutrals.
  Unfortunately the european prices are even worse. I had a discount code when I (pre)ordered the blush palette, but the price still hurt, lol. I won't receive it before Nov.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> A set...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL Oh no not a set, I meant it is set to launch early next year and there are few more palettes I believe! I prefer neutrals myself and its been quite a while I used some colors!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *LOL Oh no not a set, I meant it is set to launch early next year and there are few more palettes* I believe! I prefer neutrals myself and its been quite a while I used some colors!!


  Lol! Oops, I guess I need some sleep.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 17, 2014)

Stop tempting me :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 18, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Stop tempting me


  But But it looks like a dessert D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 18, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But But it looks like a dessert D!! :lol:


It really does V lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just tried to preorder and it is no longer available nooooooo


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 18, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I just tried to preorder and it is no longer available nooooooo


  I was just on the site and couldn't find it.  So I know why now.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 21, 2014)

Just picked up my palette in store; will post swatch pics a little later.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 21, 2014)

Quick pics:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Yay!! Thank you!! I have preorderd it, so excited for the same!! How are you liking it so far!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Just picked up my palette in store; will post swatch pics a little later.


  Wow, that is good sized and appears to have great pigmentation. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Quick pics:


  Thanks for the swatches!! Unfortunately, it's looking like a skip for me now. I have dupes for 3/5 shades abd I know I'd never use the lightest color.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 21, 2014)

@Vineetha The quality is really amazing! I can't wait to use it on myself tomorrow.

@cocotears I totally agree; the colors are dupable (like you, I'd say maybe 2 or 3 of the colors are new to me) and it's moreso the design and quality of the palette that stands out. However, I'm a neutral and warm toned whore fiend and couldn't stop myself from getting a neutral palette if I tried!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Vineetha  The quality is really amazing! I can't wait to use it on myself tomorrow.  @cocotears  I totally agree; the colors are dupable (like you, I'd say maybe 2 or 3 of the colors are new to me) and it's moreso the design and quality of the palette that stands out. However, I'm a neutral and warm toned whore fiend and couldn't stop myself from getting a neutral palette if I tried!


  NYC--do this available in store now?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> NYC--do this available in store now?


 @walkingdead barneys brooklyn had it in stock !!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead  barneys brooklyn had it in stock !!


  Thanks V!  I just read my post....I'm glad you understood it.,, it didn't make sense ...LOL


----------



## katred (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>








 It's really interesting to me how the shades seem to "adapt". They look perfect with your skin tone, as they did in the instagram photo linked earlier, despite the differences.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Quick pics:


:drools:


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 21, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Thank you! I was so iffy about this. LOVE THE SWATCHES!


----------



## tarotcafe (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried the super thin pencil liner? Opinions? Does it smudge on you? Comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

The swatches look really good and the palette seems bigger than I initially thought. But I'm not sure if I'll get it. Hourglass prices are steep over here, and I probably wouldn't use the middle and the darkest shade much, maybe not at all. But I do love the other three. I guess I'll take my time with it since there's quite a bit of other stuff I want from high end brands in spring. Glad these are perm!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

@walkingdead  It's also in stock at the Barney's on Madison Ave in case that's a bit closer/easier to get to!

@katred I was surprised at how it adapted as well. I was worried it would look washed out/ashy/pale on me for the 3 of the five colors, but thankfully it doesn't.

  These shadows are super soft y'all. Word of caution when dipping that brush in! Pigmentation is amazing though.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 22, 2014)

swatches really look great


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @walkingdead   It's also in stock at the Barney's on Madison Ave in case that's a bit closer/easier to get to!


  Thanks sweetie!  I'll see I can order it by phone!  It looks awesome


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

Eye look today with Modernist palette:

  ETA: Okay fixed it, lol.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 22, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Eye look today with Modernist palette:  ETA: Okay fixed it, lol.


 OMG!! You're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 22, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Eye look today with Modernist palette:
> 
> ETA: Okay fixed it, lol.


  Gorgeous! That looks perfect for work!!!


----------



## runbarbierun (Oct 23, 2014)

I wonder if this is available in all the Barney's store already? Or just those in NY? I want to see it in person so badly haha


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Oct 23, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Eye look today with Modernist palette:
> 
> ETA: Okay fixed it, lol.


  You look so pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Oct 23, 2014)

During the short time that this eyeshadow palette was available on Barneys' website, I managed to preorder it. Does anyone else who preordered this know when it will actually ship out? I can't wait!


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice! I just received a shipment confirmation email from Barneys! Yay! Can't wait! Everyone should be receiving theirs shortly, too!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 24, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous @*NYCBeautyJunkie*


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 24, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Nice! I just received a shipment confirmation email from Barneys! Yay! Can't wait! Everyone should be receiving theirs shortly, too!


Can't wait to hear what u think about this palette it looks stunning


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mannnn you guys are making me rethink my decision to skip this lmao


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 24, 2014)

BrainsAndBeauty said:


> Nice! I just received a shipment confirmation email from Barneys! Yay! Can't wait! Everyone should be receiving theirs shortly, too!


  I ordered directly from NY Madison, and they were supposed to ship on Wednesday/Thursday -- so I may have mine by tomorrow (Sat.)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So beautiful  -- reminds me of an artist's palette!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to give you a heads up. It's available to pre order on the site again, just got mines. I clicked on MissTT link


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2014)

Mine shipped too!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Quick pics:


  Holy Moly they look good on brown skin :yahoo:  Thank you for the pics! My heart says yes but my brain/pocketbook says nooo!


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Oct 25, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Thank you for the pics! My heart says yes but my brain/pocketbook says nooo!


  My brain/wallet screamed "NOOOOOOO," but my heart forced it into purchasing...LOL.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2014)

:yahoo: I received my palette today!! Wil post pics tomm!! It isn't that big (lol I was thinking along the lines of ambient palette or the brush palette hehe)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow that eyeshadow palette looks amazing! Love the middle shade!   A friend helped me with a CP for the blush palette! Can't wait to receive it  Its my first Hourglass purchase so I am excited!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I received my palette today!! Wil post pics tomm!! It isn't that big (lol I was thinking along the lines of ambient palette or the brush palette hehe)


  Oh so it's small? I was thinking it was the same size as the palettes too.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 26, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh so it's small? I was thinking it was the same size as the palettes too.


 I thought so too!! It is smaller & thinner compared to the other palettes. Guess it makes sense since it's an e/s palette!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I thought so too!! It is smaller & thinner compared to the other palettes. Guess it makes sense since it's an e/s palette!!


  Thanks V... I too thought it would be the same size as the blush palette.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> My brain/wallet screamed "NOOOOOOO," but my heart forced it into purchasing...LOL.


  I've already scaled back my pending Sephora order so I'll be purchasing too lol! So bad but the palette looks too good to resist!


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

I didn't know it was perm, thank goodness!


----------



## katred (Oct 29, 2014)

Found this photo which shows two palettes.   http://instagram.com/p/uwrlIlppQ0/


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

katred said:


> Found this photo which shows two palettes.   http://instagram.com/p/uwrlIlppQ0/


 Those look pretty!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 29, 2014)

katred said:


> http://instagram.com/p/uwrlIlppQ0/


  Thanks for sharing 
  Wow, the one with gold and blue looks spectacular! And the Givenchy Confetti Powder is some bonus eye candy.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for sharing  Wow, the one with gold and blue looks spectacular! And the Givenchy Confetti Powder is some bonus eye candy.


 The givenchy one is :eyelove: ! Isn't it for spring 2015?????


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> The givenchy one is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! It's on top of my wishlist, I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for sharing
> Wow, the one with gold and blue looks spectacular! And the Givenchy Confetti Powder is some bonus eye candy.


  Haha that Givenchy powder was what caught my eye first. I am so looking forward to that one.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Yes! It's on top of my wishlist, I can't wait to get my hands on it!





hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha that Givenchy powder was what caught my eye first. I am so looking forward to that one.


 Mine too!!! It's just soooo gorg!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 29, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine too!!! It's just soooo gorg!!!


  Is it just me, or in that pic does it look like the mirror in the givenchy compact says "clap & squee" because I will definitely be doing that when I get my hands on it.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 29, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Is it just me, or in that pic does it look like the mirror in the givenchy compact says "clap & squee" because I will definitely be doing that when I get my hands on it.


 LOL I could only read clap but def looks like it!!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow! I want everything in that photo, minus that terrible Dior crap.


----------



## katred (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's more swatches of the Modernist Infinity palette:

  http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2014/10/new-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow.html

  I love the shades, but I'm also starting to think that the shades look like they could be duped by ones in UD Naked 3. Anyone else find that? I love everything Hourglass, but I'm not sure I want to spend the money on a palette if I can already approximate the shades from what I have. (Not that that always stops me, but I feel like I should at least try to be responsible.)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 31, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's more swatches of the Modernist Infinity palette:  http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2014/10/new-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow.html  I love the shades, but I'm also starting to think that the shades look like they could be duped by ones in UD Naked 3. Anyone else find that? I love everything Hourglass, but I'm not sure I want to spend the money on a palette if I can already approximate the shades from what I have. (Not that that always stops me, but I feel like I should at least try to be responsible.)


  I agree! I've been thinking the same thing! I mean its gorgeous and the quality is great but I find it a bit dupable.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2014)

Very nice colors but also very dupable


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 1, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's more swatches of the Modernist Infinity palette:
> 
> http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2014/10/new-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow.html
> 
> I love the shades, but I'm also starting to think that the shades look like they could be duped by ones in UD Naked 3. Anyone else find that? I love everything Hourglass, but I'm not sure I want to spend the money on a palette if I can already approximate the shades from what I have. (Not that that always stops me, but I feel like I should at least try to be responsible.)


  Now that I know its not limited edition my excitement has waned lol. I think the design of the palette is what's most stunning, and the color selection is just neutral enough to be used frequently. I have to hand it to their design team, they did an excellent job.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone know if Barney's NYC has the eye palette in stock in store?  I will be in the area tomorrow.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Nov 2, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone know if Barney's NYC has the eye palette in stock in store?  I will be in the area tomorrow.


  I ordered mine from Barney's Madison -- but, I just received a call from Barney's Brooklyn yesterday to let me know they would have more in on Friday/weekend.  You should give them a call!  I know they have a waiting list...


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 2, 2014)

Awe... this looks gorgeous!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 3, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> I ordered mine from Barney's Madison -- but, I just received a call from Barney's Brooklyn yesterday to let me know they would have more in on Friday/weekend.  You should give them a call!  I know they have a waiting list...


  I stopped at Barneys Madison yesterday and they added my name to the list.  We shall see.  They said the eyeshadow palette line will be released in full in January.  I think I could wait for that.  I liked the two I saw too.


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 9, 2014)

katred said:


> Here's more swatches of the Modernist Infinity palette:  http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2014/10/new-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow.html  I love the shades, but I'm also starting to think that the shades look like they could be duped by ones in UD Naked 3. Anyone else find that? I love everything Hourglass, but I'm not sure I want to spend the money on a palette if I can already approximate the shades from what I have. (Not that that always stops me, but I feel like I should at least try to be responsible.)


 You are right Katred, I just posted about it, Naked 3 is close. Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage too. It is nice though, but rather dupable.  EDIT: I thought it is just 1 g but turns out it is 5 instead, phew


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> EDIT: I thought it is just 1 g but turns out it is 5 instead, phew







Well that's good to hear---I have both Naked 3 & Cocoa Mirage.  Besides which, I'd be looking at that palette trying to decide if i should wear it, or eat it!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well that's good to hear---I have both Naked 3 & Cocoa Mirage.  Besides which, I'd be looking at that palette trying to decide if i should wear it, or eat it!


LOL I would totally eat it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> LOL I would totally eat it!!


   It really does look like it belongs in a crystal dessert dish with a cherry on top.


----------



## katred (Nov 9, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> You are right Katred, I just posted about it, Naked 3 is close. Tom Ford Cocoa Mirage too. It is nice though, but rather dupable.  EDIT: I thought it is just 1 g but turns out it is 5 instead, phew


  I'm glad to hear that. I just about fainted when I saw 1g on your review. I think I might wait to see some of the other palettes, though. I'm sure the shades are really lovely, but I want to see what else they might have to offer that's less similar to what I already own.   http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/hourglass-modernist-eye-shadow-palette.html?m=1


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 11, 2014)

Tarotcafe: 
 




  I have it and it it hasn't smudged on me. Once it sets it stays. And the color is beyond black.


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm curious if any of those brown shades are similar to the deep shade in the discontinued Gypsy eyeshadow duo. I'm bummed its gone. Suede too.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 12, 2014)

katred said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/hourglass-modernist-eye-shadow-palette.html?m=1


  Is the universe inventing new colours? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm the only one who dislikes everything about this palette. The shades aren't separate, it's dupable, and the packaging is bulkier than I like for e/s; I like nice flat palettes (MAC, UD, Inglot, KVD, etc.) that can be stacked on their sides neatly. Thankfully, these aren't remotely tempting for me.


----------



## niccig (Nov 16, 2014)

So has anyone who ordered their Modernist palette online actually gotten it? I ordered it and got an order confirmation on 10/24, but complete radio silence since then....


----------



## BrainsAndBeauty (Nov 16, 2014)

I got mine. That's what sucks about preorders like that. It looks like they preordered more than they had available. If they charged your card, make sure you contact them and get your money back.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 17, 2014)

niccig said:


> So has anyone who ordered their Modernist palette online actually gotten it? I ordered it and got an order confirmation on 10/24, but complete radio silence since then....


  I ordered when it was available for preorder the second time and nothing I cancelled the order and ordered it from Barneys in Beverly Hills and got it two days later. It is so pretty and they feel like silk. The palette is wayyyyyy smaller than we expected though


----------



## katred (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm totally behind the times, but I FINALLY picked up my Ambient Lighting blush palette yesterday. I tried out Mood Exposure today and I'm kind of shocked because it looks almost nothing like the swatches I've seen. It's actually incredibly flattering, although I had assumed it would be too brown. Most of the swatches I've seen are very much on the brown side of plum, whereas on me, the blush is quite bright and more of a red-plum. I have nothing like it, but I'm kind of shocked. Anyone else experienced a significant variation on one or more of the blushes from what they saw online?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mood Exposure surprised me as well. I had wanted it when the blushes first came out, but was afraid it would be too brown. When I finally got the palette, I ended up loving it! Just goes to show you can't always trust swatches lol


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2014)

niccig said:


> So has anyone who ordered their Modernist palette online actually gotten it? I ordered it and got an order confirmation on 10/24, but complete radio silence since then....


I'm in the same situation.  It's available for pre-order again on their site, shipping in December.  Hmmm.


----------



## Tarabotti (Nov 25, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> I ordered mine from Barney's Madison -- but, I just received a call from Barney's Brooklyn yesterday to let me know they would have more in on Friday/weekend.  You should give them a call!  I know they have a waiting list...


I was on the waiting list for Barney's Brooklyn. I stopped by on Saturday afternoon (11/22) and the saleslady said that they had just come in Friday night. I was able to purchase it so they might have some left.


----------



## niccig (Nov 25, 2014)

boschicka said:


> I'm in the same situation.  It's available for pre-order again on their site, shipping in December.  Hmmm.


  I emailed their customer service and they told me:

  Our records show that the Hourglass Modernist eyeshadow palette is expected to arrive before the end of November at our New Jersey Distribution Center.  The item is already available at our Beverly Hills location if you would like to place a new order and cancel your online order.  Please let us know if you place a new order so that we can cancel your online order which is in process.

  Beverly Hills- 310-276-4400



  And then we value your business blah blah blah. Hopefully it really will ship this month, but they're cutting it pretty close


----------



## prplhrt21 (Nov 25, 2014)

I pre-orderd on November 3rd and emailed CS on November 11 and this was the response I got:

"We appreciate your purchase of the Hourglass Modernist Eyeshadow Palette - Infinity Style # 503612632. In regards to your inquiry, this is a pre-order item expected for delivery in November. You will be contacted by e-mail with a Fedex tracking number when your order leaves our distribution center.

Thank you again for contacting Barneys New York. If we can be of further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us at 888 – 222 – 7639 or email us at  [email protected]."


  at least you got more info!
  thanks!


----------



## prplhrt21 (Nov 25, 2014)

And I just got shipment tracking for it,,,


----------



## niccig (Nov 26, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> And I just got shipment tracking for it,,,


Me too, finally! Mine says it should be here Saturday! Super excited about this


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 3, 2014)

Quick question for you beauties. Has anyone tried to depot their Hourglass Ambient Powders and Blushes?

  I'm thinking of trying it to condense space, and I believe they are baked products, so I can theoretically follow the similar methods for baked products for depotting.

  Let me know if you've tried it! I will report back here once I do it (waiting on empty palettes to come in, but after that there will be a party).


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd be too scared to attempt it - they're so soft I'm sure they break easily!


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 3, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> Quick question for you beauties. Has anyone tried to depot their Hourglass Ambient Powders and Blushes?
> 
> I'm thinking of trying it to condense space, and I believe they are baked products, so I can theoretically follow the similar methods for baked products for depotting.
> 
> Let me know if you've tried it! I will report back here once I do it (waiting on empty palettes to come in, but after that there will be a party).


  I wouldn't attempt it. I'm down to the last traces of Diffused Light; it's not in a pan but on a clay base. I think they're too fragile to depot, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Galatina (Dec 3, 2014)

Mood Exposure turns totally peach on me. No one believes me when I tell them it's what I'm wearing. No brown. No plum. Just peach. Cray.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I wouldn't attempt it. I'm down to the last traces of Diffused Light; it's not in a pan but on a clay base. I think they're too fragile to depot, but that's just my opinion.


Originally I thought so too, but I've had luck depotting the MAC MSF's and those are also the clay bases. I think I might try one to see what happens because I'd love to use them but when them in compact's its crazy. I'm waiting on some empty palettes to come through the mail. There will be a huuuuuuuge depotting party at my house once those come in


----------



## Monsy (Dec 4, 2014)

Did you notice that now Nordstrom also carries hourglass ?


----------



## mel33t (Dec 10, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Did you notice that now Nordstrom also carries hourglass ?


  Yeah I saw that the other day. With everything going downhill at Sephora it seems like department stores are starting to carry more brands.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 11, 2014)

mel33t said:


> Yeah I saw that the other day. With everything going downhill at Sephora it seems like department stores are starting to carry more brands.


Not to turn this into a bash on Sephora but I'm really glad someone else is feeling this way. I went to the VIB Rouge event in November and it was an utter disaster and so disheartening.

  I'm super glad that department stores are going to be carrying more brands.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 13, 2014)

So I finally got my Ambient Lighting Blush Palette! It took 6 weeks to get to me but here it is  Have to say I am surprised by the pigmentation and texture of the powders! So soft and buttery! I'll test the wear time today!   Here are some pics and swatches. I am NC20 for reference


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 14, 2014)

Update: I am happy to report that the blush stayed for 8+ hours before it started to fade a little. So glad I decided to get this palette  Amazing quality and staying power!


----------



## katred (Dec 14, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Update: I am happy to report that the blush stayed for 8+ hours before it started to fade a little. So glad I decided to get this palette  Amazing quality and staying power!


  I'm glad to hear you like it. I've been so impressed with mine. I'm hopeful that the new shadow palettes will be just as pleasing.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 14, 2014)

katred said:


> I'm glad to hear you like it. I've been so impressed with mine. I'm hopeful that the new shadow palettes will be just as pleasing.


  This is my first Hourglass product but I am very impressed! The shadow palettes look so beautiful but I am pretty sure I can find dupes in my collection. I want to buy more blushes though and the Ambient Lighting Palette


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm in love with the Veil primer


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 15, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm in love with the Veil primer


  I've heard great things about that primer. I am always a little apprehensive about trying new primers, foundations etc because my skin breaks out so easily!


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 16, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I've heard great things about that primer. I am always a little apprehensive about trying new primers, foundations etc because my skin breaks out so easily!


  Yea it's the best! My skin breaks out from the smashbox photo finish and loracs primer. I think it is the silicone


----------



## katred (Dec 16, 2014)

Hourglass is probably the best option for sensitive skin and it is an excellent primer.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 21, 2014)

So, I took the plunge and depotted my Ambient Lighting powers and blushes. I went slowly, and used the flat iron method. The compact does not come apart easily so I just had to leave it on the flat iron a bit longer than normal.

  They are baked on terracotta plates, so I made sure to push from the middle and eventually they all came out without tragedy! The Lighting powders fit perfectly in a Sephora or Z domed large palette. Pics are below!

  Let me know if you have questions, I can post a step by step if anyone is as crazy as I am


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 21, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> So, I took the plunge and depotted my Ambient Lighting powers and blushes. I went slowly, and used the flat iron method. The compact does not come apart easily so I just had to leave it on the flat iron a bit longer than normal.  They are baked on terracotta plates, so I made sure to push from the middle and eventually they all came out without tragedy! The Lighting powders fit perfectly in a Sephora or Z domed large palette. Pics are below!  Let me know if you have questions, I can post a step by step if anyone is as crazy as I am


  Wow!! Beautiful! I only have a few so I won't be depotting any but I admire your courage and talent!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 24, 2014)

Wayne Goss - Makeup Artist @gossmakeupartist Sneaky look at th...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Mazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wayne Goss - Makeup Artist @gossmakeupartist Sneaky look at th...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  i'm liking the one on the top left


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Dec 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wayne Goss - Makeup Artist @gossmakeupartist Sneaky look at th...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  So pretty!!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 24, 2014)

Tempting, but I'm going to try and skip.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Wayne Goss - Makeup Artist @gossmakeupartist Sneaky look at th...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  Ooh I've been eager for more pics of these.  I hear they are releasing in January.  I can't wait.


----------



## katred (Dec 24, 2014)

I kind of like the strangely mustard-toned one. Not sure if there's a filter on that, but I'm eager to see them all in person. I still miss the shadow duos, though.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 24, 2014)

katred said:


> I kind of like the strangely mustard-toned one. Not sure if there's a filter on that, but I'm eager to see them all in person. I still miss the shadow duos, though.


  It does look like a filter. I'm wondering if the one on the left is another neutral one or if it's lavender and purple shades, it's hard to tell.


----------



## veronikawithak (Dec 26, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It does look like a filter. I'm wondering if the one on the left is another neutral one or if it's lavender and purple shades, it's hard to tell.


  I'd love a lavender and purple one, or a lighter neutral one. Either way top left looks like it's coming home with me!


----------



## Genn (Dec 26, 2014)

veronikawithak said:


> I'd love a lavender and purple one, or a lighter neutral one. Either way top left looks like it's coming home with me!


  Me too! That's the one I'm most interested in.


----------



## Lalaboo1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there a good drugstore dupe for the Hourglass mechanical gel liner?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 1, 2015)

I really love the Maybelline master drama - not quite as gel-like, but it's pretty awesome!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 1, 2015)

So... I love my Ambient Lighting Blush palette so much I should've gotten a b/u!! I use it all the time and I love to layer them on top of other blushes too. I think I really need more of these blushes and the Ambient Lighting Powder palette too! Amazing quality!


----------



## katred (Jan 1, 2015)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> So... I love my Ambient Lighting Blush palette so much I should've gotten a b/u!! I use it all the time and I love to layer them on top of other blushes too. I think I really need more of these blushes and the Ambient Lighting Powder palette too! Amazing quality!


  Although it was originally touted as a limited item, I'm certain it'll be added to the permanent collection.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Although it was originally touted as a limited item, I'm certain it'll be added to the permanent collection.


  Yes like they did with the powder palette! I really hope they make it perm cause its amazing!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 2, 2015)

Lalaboo1 said:


> Is there a good drugstore dupe for the Hourglass mechanical gel liner?


  The only thing that I can think that would come close is the Benefit "They're Real!" push-up liner. Again, not a drug store product but that seems to be the closest. Honestly though...I have that liner and only use it when putting eyeliner on others. I don't use it for personal use because it's incredibly flaky. I do like that it dries to a matte finish and I like it once it's on.

  Looks like a single Hourglass eyeliner is about 16.00 US. The Benefit one is 24.00 US. I think you're getting a great deal, IMO, by using the Hourglass one.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone know if the eyeshadow palettes will be coming to sephora? In canada, so hoping they will.


----------



## niccig (Jan 3, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Does anyone know if the eyeshadow palettes will be coming to sephora? In canada, so hoping they will.


It seems like I heard they'd be there in January sometime, but I'm not sure what the source was for that.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 3, 2015)

niccig said:


> It seems like I heard they'd be there in January sometime, but I'm not sure what the source was for that.


  That would be awesome! At least they are permanent so knowing an exact isn't a big deal


----------



## niccig (Jan 3, 2015)

Hmm, I totally thought I'd posted swatches of the Modernist Infinity palette in here, but I guess not. I know NYCBeautyJunkie already did some, but here are some more for variety


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

^^^^pretty swatches...


----------



## katred (Jan 4, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Does anyone know if the eyeshadow palettes will be coming to sephora? In canada, so hoping they will.


  Yes, they are supposed to be coming to all sephora locations that carry hourglass regularly. I believe the launch date was mid to late January, but not 100% sure of the date. Not sure if the Barney's palette will be part of the regular line or not.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 4, 2015)

katred said:


> Yes, they are supposed to be coming to all sephora locations that carry hourglass regularly. I believe the launch date was mid to late January, but not 100% sure of the date. Not sure if the Barney's palette will be part of the regular line or not.


  Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

Not sure if that's news, but they're listed on the Sephora site:

Modernist Eyeshadow Palette - Hourglass | Sephora


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Not sure if that's news, but they're listed on the Sephora site:
> 
> Modernist Eyeshadow Palette - Hourglass | Sephora


The only one that even remotely looks interesting to me is the Grpahite one. The others just seem to all be variations of the same colors. Meh!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Not sure if that's news, but they're listed on the Sephora site:  Modernist Eyeshadow Palette - Hourglass | Sephora


  Yay! Thanks for posting! Are they already sold out or not posted for Rouge yet?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Yay! Thanks for posting! Are they already sold out or not posted for Rouge yet?


 Not posted yet


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Wayne Goss - Makeup Artist @gossmakeupartist Sneaky look at th...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not posted yet


   Thank you [@]Vineetha[/@]! I need the plum one I think! That's the only one that really caught my attention.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Not sure if that's news, but they're listed on the Sephora site:  Modernist Eyeshadow Palette - Hourglass | Sephora


I really like Infinity, Graphite, Obscure, Exposure and Color Field. Uh oh. :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> Thank you [@]Vineetha[/@]! I need the plum one I think! That's the only one that really caught my attention.


 That's what I have signed up for the notification too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I really like Infinity, Graphite, Obscure, Exposure and Color Field. Uh oh. :haha


 :bigthumb: infinity is nice buddy!! That's the one launched previously at Barneys!!! The shades are pretty basic though but nevertheless really pretty :amused:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :bigthumb: infinity is nice buddy!! That's the one launched previously at Barneys!!! The shades are pretty basic though but nevertheless really pretty :amused:


Yeah, it looks pretty Nakedesque, but it's so much more eye catching. Lol


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

NotteRequiem said:


> The only one that even remotely looks interesting to me is the Grpahite one. The others just seem to all be variations of the same colors. Meh!


  Hourglass do generally stick to neutrals, but I'm also wondering how accurate the photos are. The descriptions sound sufficiently different. Also, the descriptions for Obscura don't match the image _at all_.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

They sure like the shade Warm Ivory!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> They sure like the shade Warm Ivory!


 Ivory in general :haha:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ivory in general :haha:


Yeah really! It's being a total Carbon. :lol:


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

Just figured out the issue with the colour names not matching the photo- They have the same description for Atmosphere and Obscura. From the images, it's clearly the description for Atmosphere only.

  WARM IVORY FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

katred said:


> Just figured out the issue with the colour names not matching the photo- They have the same description for Atmosphere and Obscura. From the images, it's clearly the description for Atmosphere only.  WARM IVORY FOR EVERYONE.


 Pale ivory and cool ivory too :stars:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

katred said:


> Just figured out the issue with the colour names not matching the photo- They have the same description for Atmosphere and Obscura. From the images, it's clearly the description for Atmosphere only.  WARM IVORY FOR EVERYONE.


:yaay:


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish they would make duo palettes as well. I'm really interested in the formula and have a feeling I would love it, but I don't need so many shades since I only wear minimal eye makeup. And since I have to pay almost 2x the price for Hourglass over here, I don't know if I can justify getting one of the palettes. All the neutral ones sound great though, the rose one as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2015)

You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!!
  *in my best Oprah impersonation*


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!!
> *in my best Oprah impersonation*


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!! *in my best Oprah impersonation*


 :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!!
> *in my best Oprah impersonation*


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!! *in my best Oprah impersonation*


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

Christine has the information up, including the correct description of Obscura:  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow-palettes-spring-2015  EDIT: on her post, the names/ descriptions of Infinity and Colour Field are switched. Infinity is the warm neutral palette that was available at Barney's. Color Field is the olive-tones one.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!! *in my best Oprah impersonation*


  Dead lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 6, 2015)

katred said:


> EDIT: on her post, the names/ descriptions of Infinity and Colour Field are switched. Infinity is the warm neutral palette that was available at Barney's. Color Field is the olive-tones one.


  Those look amazing! I want 3 of them for sure.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Those look amazing! I want 3 of them for sure.


  Another rabbit hole!!! I need them all


----------



## Genn (Jan 6, 2015)

I want 3 of them too but I'm trying to narrow it down to one


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

I want a few,but I don't want or need all that Warm Ivory in my life!


----------



## carvedwords (Jan 6, 2015)

I can't decide between the plum, greens, or smokey. I'm leaning towards the greens or maybe smokey. Or maybe all three.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I want a few,but I don't want or need all that Warm Ivory in my life!


 :lol: I like the plum one and the green one! Would like to see how the Rose one is too!! Since these are perm I I'll up with plum first and wait for the 15 % off in April??


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You get Ivory!!! You get Ivory!!! Everyone Gets IVORY!!!!!! *in my best Oprah impersonation*


:lol:   





katred said:


> Christine has the information up, including the correct description of Obscura:  http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow-palettes-spring-2015  EDIT: on her post, the names/ descriptions of Infinity and Colour Field are switched. Infinity is the warm neutral palette that was available at Barney's. Color Field is the olive-tones one.


I see one...that is a must have for me. The rest are maybes  Strike that..I see 2, I want


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: I like the plum one and the green one! Would like to see how the Rose one is too!! Since these are perm I I'll up with plum first and wait for the 15 % off in April??


Heck yeah to 15%!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :lol: I like the plum one and the green one! Would like to see how the Rose one is too!! Since these are perm I I'll up with plum first and wait for the 15 % off in April??


  I'm going to do the same


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 6, 2015)

I think I want the plum one or the infinity one. Wish they would sell them in sephora stores, and not just online. Oh well


----------



## nt234 (Jan 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Not sure if that's news, but they're listed on the Sephora site:  Modernist Eyeshadow Palette - Hourglass | Sephora


  I love Color Field! I think I can wait to get it since it's perm.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 6, 2015)

So glad these are permanent. I may have to splurge on one but not right now lol. I want to go play with them in the store first to make a decision otherwise I'll never be able to choose!


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> I think I want the plum one or the infinity one. Wish they would sell them in sephora stores, and not just online. Oh well


  I think they will be available in stores eventually, it's only the Sephora "early access" part that's online only. I'm pretty sure that other Hourglass products were launched online first and then rolled out into stores.

  I thought it might be helpful to re-post @sarabeautime's review of Infinity, since it's now clear that it's part of the permanent assortment:

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/hourglass-modernist-eye-shadow-palette.html

  I'm a little unsure of that one, just because it does seem close to the Naked 3 colours, but I think I could be persuaded. I'm most interested in Exposure and Monochrome, followed by Atmosphere and Obscura. I want to look more closely at those last two, though, since I think I might have dupes for them. I'm sure hoping they show up in store!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah I know that the blush palette was on the site for VIB Rouge's and then available a couple weeks later for everyone else. Then they should be in the stores after that


----------



## Bronwyn (Jan 7, 2015)

katred said:


> I think they will be available in stores eventually, it's only the Sephora "early access" part that's online only. I'm pretty sure that other Hourglass products were launched online first and then rolled out into stores.
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to re-post @sarabeautime's review of Infinity, since it's now clear that it's part of the permanent assortment:
> 
> ...


  Okay, that's good to know!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks Naynadine! I had an "ouch" moment when I saw the price, but I guess it's the same as the Ambient Lighting powder palette... I do wish that the colours were divided.
> 
> 
> Hourglass do generally stick to neutrals, but I'm also wondering how accurate the photos are. The descriptions sound sufficiently different. Also, the descriptions for Obscura don't match the image _at all_.


If you're referring to size, the eyeshadow palette's are actually _smaller_ than the ambient lighting powder/blush compacts. The below video at 22:27 does talk about the pigmentation and size of these palettes. Looks like they're SUPER powdery and have a LOT of fallout. Not thrilled about that, to be certain.


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2015)

NotteRequiem said:


> If you're referring to size, the eyeshadow palette's are actually _smaller_ than the ambient lighting powder/blush compacts. The below video at 22:27 does talk about the pigmentation and size of these palettes. Looks like they're SUPER powdery and have a LOT of fallout. Not thrilled about that, to be certain.


  Actually, I just meant that the prices of the shadow and Ambient palettes were the same- I wasn't even thinking of the size difference, which is a good point. They're the same price (at least in Canada), but the amount of product you get is quite different.

  I'm nervous about the powdery-ness. About my only complaint about the Hourglass shadow duos was that they did kick up a fair amount of excess. That's a bit irritating in a regular pan, because it equates to product wasted, but with all the shades pressed together, excess product will turn the whole palette to mud in short order. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Actually, I just meant that the prices of the shadow and Ambient palettes were the same- I wasn't even thinking of the size difference, which is a good point. They're the same price (at least in Canada), but the amount of product you get is quite different.
> 
> I'm nervous about the powdery-ness. About my only complaint about the Hourglass shadow duos was that they did kick up a fair amount of excess. That's a bit irritating in a regular pan, because it equates to product wasted, but with all the shades pressed together, excess product will turn the whole palette to mud in short order. Thanks for posting the video!


Exactly. I hate kick-up in shadows when they're in pans, never mind when they're all together like that. I will totally be passing on them. Although, they look beautiful and from a collectors point of view I can see their appeal.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2015)

NotteRequiem said:


> Exactly. I hate kick-up in shadows when they're in pans, never mind when they're all together like that. I will totally be passing on them. Although, they look beautiful and from a collectors point of view I can see their appeal.


  Thanks for posting that! Bummer. I had high hopes for great quality & powdery patchy is not it. She is so great. So funny what she did with the kitty & pup


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 8, 2015)

I wanted them all but in not even gone lie I have the infinity one and it sucks. It really is powdery and the pigmentation sucks. This is one palette I would not repurchase and if I could return the one I have I would  the palettes just look gorg lol but product wise nahhh uhhhh


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, i had high hopes for the modernist palettes.  The pictures on Sephora are breathtakingly beautiful....Maybe I'll buy one....


----------



## boschicka (Jan 9, 2015)

NotteRequiem said:


> Exactly. I hate kick-up in shadows when they're in pans, never mind when they're all together like that. I will totally be passing on them. Although, they look beautiful and from a collectors point of view I can see their appeal.
> Thanks for posting that! Bummer. I had high hopes for great quality & powdery patchy is not it. She is so great. So funny what she did with the kitty & pup


I love seeing her farm and all her animals!  She kills me with the talk about her dry eyelids in regards to eyeshadow application.  I agree that oily vs dry eyelids make a difference in long-term wear, but don't most people apply shadow to freshly cleaned and prepped lids?  Who's trying to apply shadow to an oil slick, lol?!?


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jan 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I love seeing her farm and all her animals!  She kills me with the talk about her dry eyelids in regards to eyeshadow application.  I agree that oily vs dry eyelids make a difference in long-term wear, but don't most people apply shadow to freshly cleaned and prepped lids?  Who's trying to apply shadow to an oil slick, lol?!?


I think some of the point of that is that during the day when the oil starts to resurface into the skin after cleansing it can cause issues with creasing. I've had pretty normal eyelids, but in the winter they're dryer and in the summer they have more oil.

  I think it depends on the eye primer you use. In the winter I either use Mac prolongwear concealer or Too Faced Shadow Insurance. In the summer I tend to use the UD primer potion.

  From the look of these shadows though, it looks like these palettes are a total miss for me. I appreciate Hourglass' foray into the eyeshadow world, but I would also be all right with more lighting powders and blushes (or, you know, make those two shades that came in the powder/blush palettes permanent seeing as those are my favorite ones anyway...).


----------



## boschicka (Jan 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I love seeing her farm and all her animals!  She kills me with the talk about her dry eyelids in regards to* eyeshadow application.*  I agree that oily vs dry eyelids make a difference in long-term wear, but don't most people apply shadow to freshly cleaned and prepped lids?  Who's trying to apply shadow to an oil slick, lol?!?
> 
> I think some of the point of that is that during the day when the oil starts to resurface into the skin after cleansing it can cause issues with creasing. I've had pretty normal eyelids, but in the winter they're dryer and in the summer they have more oil.
> 
> ...


  I was referring to her claiming her dry eyelids have an impact on the initial application of shadows.  Most people's lids are oil-free and dry upon application, so I don't see the issue.  Of course adding primers to the mix changes the equation as well.  But she claims her dry eyelids give the shadows nothing to cling to upon application and can cause certain shadows to be patchy, etc.  Not wearing/creasing issues, application issues.

  It's sad the shadows are so powdery but I believe some reviewers have said they do go on the eyes nicely.  But I agree, I'm not a fan of any products that kick up a lot of powder.


----------



## katred (Jan 9, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I wanted them all but in not even gone lie I have the infinity one and it sucks. It really is powdery and the pigmentation sucks. This is one palette I would not repurchase and if I could return the one I have I would  the palettes just look gorg lol but product wise nahhh uhhhh


  Sad trombone...

  I hate to say it, but no matter how well everyone dissuades me, I'm almost certain I'll pick one up because I just have to see for myself. And I'll probably hate myself for it, because you all warned me. I'm saying this to let everyone here know you have permission to say "I told you so" if/ when I come here whining.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 9, 2015)

katred said:


> Sad trombone...
> 
> I hate to say it, but no matter how well everyone dissuades me, I'm almost certain I'll pick one up because I just have to see for myself. And I'll probably hate myself for it, because you all warned me. I'm saying this to let everyone here know you have permission to say "I told you so" if/ when I come here whining.


  I'm with you. I love my Exhibition duo so much that I'm willing to atleast swatch the Plum or Green palette.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 11, 2015)

UGH!! I told myself I didn't need anymore eyeshadows, but I just got the email from Sephora and ordered the smokey and olive palette!!!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, my husband isn't going to be happy with me but Obscura is mine! I have three more on my wishlist, but will wait to see if the quality is as disappointing as mentioned here.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Jan 11, 2015)

prplhrt21 said:


> UGH!! I told myself I didn't need anymore eyeshadows, but I just got the email from Sephora and ordered the smokey and olive palette!!!


  In my defense...I haven't purchased any makeup in 4 weeks!!


----------



## thebloomroom (Jan 11, 2015)

these shadows dont appeal to me at all tbh. theyre pretty yes but it seems like a stupid way to package shadows... plus how many browns do i need?


----------



## katred (Jan 11, 2015)

prplhrt21 said:


> In my defense...I haven't purchased any makeup in 4 weeks!!


  You need more makeup! STAT!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Picked up exposure!!!!


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 11, 2015)

Also picked up Exposure! It was the only one I wanted and my early birthday gift to myself.  Hopefully the quality is decent.. I'm okay with a little bit of fallout but for that price they better be nearly perfect.


----------



## powderprincess (Jan 11, 2015)

I ordered monochrome and obscura in a moment of weakness.  Wayne Goss said that monochrome was one if the most beautiful palettes he had ever seen.   I had some holiday gift cards to cushion the blow.  No more makeup for the rest of the month.  I hope I love them.


----------



## Genn (Jan 11, 2015)

With all the mixed reviews I'm not sure anymore. I think I'm going to wait it out a little longer. I hate ordering expensive makeup just for it to turn out to be garbage.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 11, 2015)

Some reviews https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OlMxjjHKWXc http://www.hellojaa.com/reviews/hourglass-infinity-modernist-eyeshadow-palette/


----------



## katred (Jan 12, 2015)

Here's Karen's review of Colour Field along with swatches of Obscura.   http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/hourglass-3/make-army-green-new-neutral-fresh-way-wear-olive-neutral-eyeshadows-starring-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow-palette/


----------



## nt234 (Jan 12, 2015)

Colour Field looks AMAZING on Karen! I must have it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 12, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/hourglass-3/make-army-green-new-neutral-fresh-way-wear-olive-neutral-eyeshadows-starring-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow-palette/


  She makes me want it! Color Field is gorgeous


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

katred said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/hourglass-3/make-army-green-new-neutral-fresh-way-wear-olive-neutral-eyeshadows-starring-hourglass-modernist-eyeshadow-palette/


  I want it!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 12, 2015)

I have to have one of these.... Color Field looks like it's good quality, based on Karen's swatches! I want to see Exposure in person too


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> I have to have one of these.... Color Field looks like it's good quality, based on Karen's swatches! I want to see Exposure in person too


 I ordered exposure I hope it gets shipped. Still waiting.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I ordered exposure I hope it gets shipped. Still waiting.


 It will soon!! Mine shipped and should be here Wednesday!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 12, 2015)

I hate the wait. I want just one to start with but I want to swatch!!! When are these supposed to hit stores again?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I hate the wait. I want just one to start with but I want to swatch!!! When are these supposed to hit stores again?


 I think either 19th or 20th


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I ordered exposure I hope it gets shipped. Still waiting.


  Ooooh dying to hear how you like it!!! I hope it gets shipped!   I am pretty sure I have narrowed down my choices to that or Color Field. I am tempted by several others, but trying to be good. I made a new rule for myself towards the end of last year that I can only buy e/s palettes if I have gift cards. I have so many e/s palettes that it's getting ridiculous and I feel guilty spending my own money on them..... Fortunately, I have lots of gift cards from Christmas !!!


----------



## carvedwords (Jan 13, 2015)

Dang ordered the Exposure and now I want Color Field. Maybe I should just order that one too and call it a day.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

Rinstar said:


> Ooooh dying to hear how you like it!!! I hope it gets shipped!   I am pretty sure I have narrowed down my choices to that or Color Field. I am tempted by several others, but trying to be good. I made a new rule for myself towards the end of last year that I can only buy e/s palettes if I have gift cards. I have so many e/s palettes that it's getting ridiculous and I feel guilty spending my own money on them..... Fortunately, I have lots of gift cards from Christmas !!!


 Just got shipped! Yay! Hooray to gift cards!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

My palettes came in. Quick pics below:

  Obscura




  Exposure




  Monochrome-- sooo much prettier IRL; the lilac and dark chocolate aren't shimmers, but aren't completely matte.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> My palettes came in. Quick pics below:  Obscura
> 
> Exposure
> 
> Monochrome-- sooo much prettier IRL; the lilac and dark chocolate aren't shimmers, but aren't completely matte.


 Yay!!! Loving all the three!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

Do they feel powdery? Especially the mattes?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Do they feel powdery? Especially the mattes?


  They are silky and soft but will definitely kick up powder if not used with a light hand. They swatch very well though.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 13, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They are silky and soft but will definitely kick up powder if not used with a light hand. They swatch very well though.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-graphite-modernist-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-graphite-modernist-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches


That's pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

thebloomroom said:


> these shadows dont appeal to me at all tbh. theyre pretty yes but* it seems like a stupid way to package shadows.*.. plus how many browns do i need?


   That's my struggle too!  I love the green shadows though!


----------



## katred (Jan 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-graphite-modernist-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches


  I'm trying to take comfort in the fact that this was the one that interested me least. Not exactly a glowing review.   I'm still tempted by Exposure, Monochrome, colour field and Obscura, although the latter looks like Dior Cuir Cannage, which I have already.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They are silky and soft but will definitely kick up powder if not used with a light hand. They swatch very well though.


  Is that 3rd goldish bronze shade in Obscura really really shimmery?


----------



## Missyrocks (Jan 13, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They are silky and soft but will definitely kick up powder if not used with a light hand. They swatch very well though.


  Thanks For pics. They look so pretty. That's what I read in reviews. To be mindful not to dig in there with your brush. Everyone says it's because they're so buttery smooth. I'm waiting on Monochrome to be delivered. These look really pretty- looking forward to swatches, too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 13, 2015)

niccig said:


> Hmm, I totally thought I'd posted swatches of the Modernist Infinity palette in here, but I guess not. I know NYCBeautyJunkie already did some, but here are some more for variety


  Thank you for the swatches


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 13, 2015)

Monochrome and Exposure


----------



## carvedwords (Jan 13, 2015)

That's it gotta get Monochrome.  Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 13, 2015)

Missyrocks said:


> Thanks For pics. They look so pretty. That's what I read in reviews. To be mindful not to dig in there with your brush. Everyone says it's because they're so buttery smooth. I'm waiting on Monochrome to be delivered. These look really pretty- looking forward to swatches, too.


  Thinking about it further, I've always found Hourglass shadows somewhat prone to kicking up extra powder. The Suede duo was my absolute favourite, and it would get quite dusty. I guess it's more of an issue when the shades are smooshed together like this.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

Swatches-- Obscura on top and  Exposure right under; working on Monochrome swatches. These kick up a lot of powder though, guys. I lightly swatched with my fingers but still had to be careful.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

Exposure Palette


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Exposure Palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How's the texture V?


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> How's the texture V?


 It's smooth and pigmented C but Definitely powdery! It makes sense to just tap the brush to pick up the colors than swirl it bec that would kick up a looot of powder!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's smooth and pigmented C but Definitely powdery! It makes sense to just tap the brush to pick up the colors than swirl it bec that would kick up a looot of powder!!


 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## EllaS (Jan 14, 2015)

No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:

  Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome













  As others have said, these do kick up powder. I also have the Infinity Palette which I got at Barneys a couple months ago. I have used that one multiple times, and I tried Exposure this morning. Personally, I love them. I know Christine said she still got fall out from the Graphite palette even after tapping off the excess powder from her brush, but I have had negligible fallout with the 2 palettes I've tried (I do tap a couple good times before applying though!). And I found the shades on all of them to be smooth and buttery when swatching. And I had no problems blending, again unlike Christine with the Graphite palette. I didn't get Graphite so maybe that particular palette is a little off? Or maybe we just have different expectations and preferences. But either way I think people are just going to be quite divided about these palettes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:  Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your swatches are killing me :thud:


----------



## EllaS (Jan 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Your swatches are killing me


  LOL Dolly I was thinking of you today when I posted that Monochrome swatch!  I guess it didn't let you down, huh!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It's smooth and pigmented C but Definitely powdery! It makes sense to just tap the brush to pick up the colors than swirl it bec that would kick up a looot of powder!!


  Thanks for the pics & swatches hun!!!

  You would think some quality control would have come in to play. Someone didn't swatch them & go....oh, that is too powdery!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:
> 
> Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> ...


  Beautiful swatches dear - thanks so much!!! The shade look so lovely on you.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:  Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missyrocks (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:  Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm thinking maybe just the sephora excl Graphite maybe isn't as good because your swatches look great. Thanks


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> LOL Dolly I was thinking of you today when I posted that Monochrome swatch!  I guess it didn't let you down, huh!


  It definitely didn't let me down. your swatches proved, I will get monochrome! 
  It is so beautiful!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmmm well I was going to try to get just one of these.... But I really want both Color Field and Exposure!


----------



## katred (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:
> 
> Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> ...


  WICKED TEMPTRESS.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 14, 2015)

that green is gorgeous... still not tempted.  I want to find a good dupe.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 14, 2015)

katred said:


> WICKED TEMPTRESS.


  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:
> 
> Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> ...


 The GREENS.....the greens are killing me----I love them!!!!  But I'm skipping these.  Thanks so much for 
   taking the time to swatch them and enlighten us.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Jan 14, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:  Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome


 Those swatches are beautiful! ️️️


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jan 14, 2015)

Huh, I thought I'd be all over these but the only one that's appealing to me right now is Color Field and I think I have too many similar shades to warrant getting it. I wish there were one or two palettes that didn't include any neutrals.


----------



## ryan-eh (Jan 15, 2015)

EllaS said:


> No idea why I didn't think to search for this thread earlier LOL. I posted swatches earlier on IG. Here they are in case anyone's looking for more swatches:
> 
> Color Field, Exposure and Monochrome
> 
> ...


  I'd written off color field because I really don't NEED any more green but those swatches!  Back to Sephora I go


----------



## katred (Jan 15, 2015)

More swatches of Exposure:

  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/ysl-couture-variation-palette-review-swatches-no-1-nu.html


----------



## figarro (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it should be this link
  http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/hourglass-modernist-exposure-eye-palette-swatches.html


----------



## katred (Jan 15, 2015)

Whoops! Thanks for catching that.


----------



## figarro (Jan 15, 2015)

No problem. I was confused for a moment, thinking was there a comparison swatch or something? lol
  Anyway, thanks for giving us update


----------



## pnfpn (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, as much as I love Hourglass products, I'll not be buying any from now on. I'm kinda of disgusted that they think it's okay to charge £56 for the new palettes. To give you an idea, in USD they are $58, here they will be £56 according to the blog source Makeup4All. $58 is about £40. £56 is about $84. 

  Really disgusted by this.


----------



## katred (Jan 17, 2015)

pnfpn said:


> Well, as much as I love Hourglass products, I'll not be buying any from now on. I'm kinda of disgusted that they think it's okay to charge £56 for the new palettes. To give you an idea, in USD they are $58, here they will be £56 according to the blog source Makeup4All. $58 is about £40. £56 is about $84.
> 
> Really disgusted by this.


  ARGH! I so hate it when companies engage in currency gouging! We get that a lot in Canada, although it's gotten a little better in the last few years. It's incredibly insulting, because anyone with even a basic knowledge of arithmetic can tell they're getting screwed. Just shocking that they would inflate the price so much.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

figarro said:


> I think it should be this link http://www.reallyree.com/2015/01/hourglass-modernist-exposure-eye-palette-swatches.html


  Ooooh her swatches are beautiful! This was the only one that caught my eye, i loooooove plums and gold shades!! but I wish to swatch first before buying. Will these be making it into sephora stores eventually?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 17, 2015)

All these swatches have done is helped me to narrow my choices down to two. I will be getting either the Color Field or Exposure.


----------



## veronikawithak (Jan 17, 2015)

katred said:


> ARGH! I so hate it when companies engage in currency gouging! We get that a lot in Canada, although it's gotten a little better in the last few years. It's incredibly insulting, because anyone with even a basic knowledge of arithmetic can tell they're getting screwed. Just shocking that they would inflate the price so much.


  I'm wondering how much it has to do with the companies themselves and how much of it is the country's import tariffs etc. I have no idea, but that could play a part too.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 17, 2015)

veronikawithak said:


> I'm wondering how much it has to do with the companies themselves and how much of it is the country's import tariffs etc. I have no idea, but that could play a part too.


  It usually has a lot to do with that. That said, it makes slightly less sense to me in regards to Canadian pricing of US brands.


----------



## figarro (Jan 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ooooh her swatches are beautiful! This was the only one that caught my eye, i loooooove plums and gold shades!! but I wish to swatch first before buying. Will these be making it into sephora stores eventually?


  Temptalia said they're coming to Sephora on the 18th. I don't know if that means online or physical store.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 18, 2015)

figarro said:


> Temptalia said they're coming to Sephora on the 18th. I don't know if that means online or physical store.


  They're online already for Rouge. I wish they'd become un-Rouge today so I can order. I have a big Sephora order I'm dying to make, but want to add Exposure and maybe Color Field too.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

I spotted all the palettes at a Sephora today; maybe it was a boo boo but a location may have them out already.  Color field is breathtaking in person!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 19, 2015)

Sephora has them online for everyone now! I ordered Exposure for now but will probs go back for Color Field. Also got the Hourglass powder brush. I need a new one and it looks lovely.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm totally stoked that I finally bit the bullet and purchased this beauty...... always hesitated but when i heard it's LE I just had too, and i'm so happy I have such a pretty marbling on mine. I can't believe some people say they're similar, all 3 blushes look different on my skintone


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Jan 21, 2015)

NATlar said:


> I'm totally stoked that I finally bit the bullet and purchased this beauty...... always hesitated but when i heard it's LE I just had too, and i'm so happy I have such a pretty marbling on mine. I can't believe some people say they're similar, all 3 blushes look different on my skintone


  So pretty! I love mine too! And they all look different on my skintone also  Such a beautiful palette!


----------



## katred (Jan 21, 2015)

NATlar said:


> I'm totally stoked that I finally bit the bullet and purchased this beauty...... always hesitated but when i heard it's LE I just had too, and i'm so happy I have such a pretty marbling on mine. I can't believe some people say they're similar, all 3 blushes look different on my skintone


  Me too. They're easily distinguishable on my skin, even when lightly applied. Hope you love it! These blushes are seriously amazing. I wish they'd release even more, although I guess they'd have to release new ambient lighting powders to go with them...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

I really like Color field...


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I really like Color field...


  It looks beautiful. I need more green shadows like I need a hole in the head (or another red lipstick), but I'm still greatly tempted.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2015)

katred said:


> It looks beautiful. I need more green shadows like I need a hole in the head (or another red lipstick), but I'm still greatly tempted.


  I feel the same way about purples. I'm still getting it though.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jan 25, 2015)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the Modernist palettes available in Sephora. I am VIB Rouge but after the very mixed reviews, I wanted to swatch them in person. I ended up getting Obscura and Color Field. Yes, they can kick up powder. (I used MAC, Chanel and Shu) I wouldn't swirl your brush around because the resulting powder will probably drive you nuts if this bothers you. But they go on beautifully and when they are used with a damp brush, really gorgeous. I just tried to tamp down my brush on the final swipes to pick up any errant powder and that was fine for me.

  Wet or dry, I didn't experience any fallout. The metallic shades do seem creamier than the mattes.

  The formula is definitely different from their old duos (and the even older multipalettes they offered when they first launched). But I quite like mine so far - the colours really are gorgeous with a great deal of depth.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 25, 2015)

See I'm so torn! I guess I will have to check them out in-store and make up my mind lol


----------



## nt234 (Feb 6, 2015)

Quick look using Color Field this morning. I personally didn't have a problem applying the shadows except for maybe the very first one, but I just used that to highlight under my brow so it wasn't a huge issue. So far, so good!


----------



## katred (Mar 17, 2015)

Next up in Endless Ambience... Bronzers!!!  http://instagram.com/p/0PSA1gGCkU/  Radiant Light is already kind of a bronzer on me, and I'm not really a bronzing gal, but I'm still curious to see the shades.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 17, 2015)

katred said:


> Next up in Endless Ambience... Bronzers!!!  http://instagram.com/p/0PSA1gGCkU/  Radiant Light is already kind of a bronzer on me, and I'm not really a bronzing gal, but I'm still curious to see the shades.


  Bronzers?? Yes!! Can't wait to learn more!! So excited!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 17, 2015)

katred said:


> Radiant Light is already kind of a bronzer on me, and I'm not really a bronzing gal, but I'm still curious to see the shades.


  Interesting. I use Radiant Light as a bronzer too, but I'd love a less orange bronzer in this formula.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 17, 2015)

katred said:


> Next up in Endless Ambience... Bronzers!!!  http://instagram.com/p/0PSA1gGCkU/  Radiant Light is already kind of a bronzer on me, and I'm not really a bronzing gal, but I'm still curious to see the shades.


  Interesting.... I'm curious about the shade range as well but I doubt I'll purchase.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2015)

There's another pic:




Michelle Crossan  Bondi @beautylifemichelle Breakfast with CE...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> There's another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 17, 2015)

As much as I want one, I bet around the holidays they'll have a palette of them lol. So I'll wait and get that! They look like they're going to be beauties!


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 17, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> There's another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



  I just hope there's one dark enough for WOC!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 17, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> As much as I want one, I bet around the holidays they'll have a palette of them lol. So I'll wait and get that! They look like they're going to be beauties!


  Hmmm, Good point! But then we will have to go an entire summer without these lovelies.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

katred said:


> Radiant Light is already kind of a bronzer on me, and I'm not really a bronzing gal, but I'm still curious to see the shades.


  omg!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I just hope there's one dark enough for WOC!


 Same thoughts. I prefer their ambient powder highlighters than the ambient blushes. So an ambient bronzer? I don't know...


----------



## nt234 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see swatches! I still need to get the ambient powder highlighters


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 18, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Hmmm, Good point! But then we will have to go an entire summer without these lovelies.


That's true. When the blushes came out I bought radiant magenta and got lucky that one wasn't included in the palette! I may just have to grab one for the summer and hope it's not one that they put into the palette. Otherwise I'll be drooling over them every time I go into Sephora lol


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> There's another pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hm... In that pic, it looks like there's only two, with two of the Ambient Lighting Powders sitting on the right side of the display.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautezine @beautezine So now that @Hour...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)

  There will be two shades: Luminous Bronze Light and Radiant Bronze Light.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Beautezine @beautezine So now that @Hour...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)
> 
> There will be two shades: Luminous Bronze Light and Radiant Bronze Light.








 I hope super fair girls can rock these. I'm totally in a bronzer kick right now.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2015)

T posted the official info of the bronzers. Incadnescent Electra blush will be available individually as well:

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Bronzer for April 2015

  I think I will get the Luminous one instead of the Guerlain Jolie powder.


----------



## smileyt06 (Apr 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> T posted the official info of the bronzers. Incadnescent Electra blush will be available individually as well:  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Bronzer for April 2015  I think I will get the Luminous one instead of the Guerlain Jolie powder.


  I can't wait


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
    I think I will get the Luminous one instead of the Guerlain Jolie powder.



  Nooooo

  I think guerlain would be PERFECT for you


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nooooo
> 
> I think guerlain would be PERFECT for you


  You think? OK, maybe I'll get both, lol. But I'll take my time with the Guerlain, I'm glad it's perm.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2015)

These two can't be compared. Hourglass is just a bronzer. Joli teint is warming powder. It gives nice hint of warmth to skin. Great for someone pale like you. Easy to use can't overdo it. I think clair blondes would be great for you since it's not so orange as usual terracotta line is. 


  honestly based on these photos hourglass ones are ugly . I am sorry. They look like dirt.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 2, 2015)

Monsy said:


> These two can't be compared. Hourglass is just a bronzer. Joli teint is warming powder. It gives nice hint of warmth to skin. Great for someone pale like you. Easy to use can't overdo it. I think clair blondes would be great for you since it's not so orange as usual terracotta line is.
> 
> 
> honestly based on these photos hourglass ones are ugly . I am sorry. They look like dirt.


  That is true that they're different products.

  I really like that the Hourglass ones don't look too warm, hopefully we'll see some swatches soon.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 2, 2015)

Nay you should check out armani bronzer 100. Trust me it is THE BEST thing on the market for lighter skin. For cooler skin tones for everyone. It is so soft and light and true bronze not warm not orange not red just plain nice bronze (brown). And the texture is unbelievable.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 2, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> That is true that they're different products.
> 
> *I really like that the Hourglass ones don't look too warm, *hopefully we'll see some swatches soon.


  I agree!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't wait for the bronzers!!! I love the blushes so I am sure these are going to be amazing!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 2, 2015)

Just realized the bronzers will be $50 :/ I was hoping for the same price as the blushes.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 2, 2015)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Just realized the bronzers will be $50 :/ I was hoping for the same price as the blushes.


  Me too. What the heck quantifies such a price hike? 

  I'll pass. Unless they're HG for fair skin. I'll stick with Guerlain for an extra $3.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope we see swatches soon


----------



## nicolaxo (Apr 2, 2015)

Found a tutorial using the radiant light bronzer, it looks pretty!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuBOOocVP3Y

  Bronzer used at about the 6 minute mark.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 2, 2015)

nicolaxo said:


> Found a tutorial using the radiant light bronzer, it looks pretty!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuBOOocVP3Y
> 
> Bronzer used at about the 6 minute mark.


  Oh NO! Why does it have to look so pretty.

  ...$50. It kills me. I don't know why. I am complaining about it a lot right now, haha. I do not see hourglass on that tier of brands alongside guerlain and such similarly priced bronzers. I just don't. 

  But I will probably still swatch in store.


----------



## nicolaxo (Apr 2, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh NO! Why does it have to look so pretty.
> 
> ...$50. It kills me. I don't know why. I am complaining about it a lot right now, haha. I do not see hourglass on that tier of brands alongside guerlain and such similarly priced bronzers. I just don't.
> 
> But I will probably still swatch in store.


Yeah I'm curious to know what the price is going to be here in Australia, the blushes are $50 so I feel like these would have to be around $70 which Guerlain is only $66.

  I will definitely be swatching instore, I have a feeling I'm not going to be able to resist though! Hopefully I don't end up disappointed like with the eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 2, 2015)

nicolaxo said:


> Found a tutorial using the radiant light bronzer, it looks pretty!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuBOOocVP3Y  Bronzer used at about the 6 minute mark.


  Thank you!! It looks so pretty!! Can't wait to see more swatches. Still thinking about the price though :/


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 2, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Me too. What the heck quantifies such a price hike?   I'll pass. Unless they're HG for fair skin. I'll stick with Guerlain for an extra $3.


  Maybe there's more product? But still $50 is a lot!


----------



## nt234 (Apr 2, 2015)

Going to play with it in-store regardless, but $50? Really?


----------



## mango13 (Apr 2, 2015)

I got Mood Exposure on Tuesday and I think it's an amazing product. It just blends so well and now I'm eyeing Dim Infusion. The bronzers look nice, however the $50 seems a bit high.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 2, 2015)

Easy


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm curious about the bronzer, as I do love the other powders they are my HG. If it works well for fair skin I might pick it up....during a sale so at least the price will be a bit lower(42.50 instead during chic week). I wonder why it's so much higher...if it's the same size as the powders(not blushes) perhaps that's why, and the marbled type like the blushes, perhaps both those increased the price?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Me too. What the heck quantifies such a price hike?
> 
> I'll pass. Unless they're HG for fair skin. *I'll stick with Guerlain for an extra $3. *


  I agree on the price.

  here is another shot from their twitter


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 3, 2015)

nicolaxo said:


> Found a tutorial using the radiant light bronzer, it looks pretty!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuBOOocVP3Y  Bronzer used at about the 6 minute mark.


  So excited! Definitely getting one though I'm not sure which would better suit me. I thought for sure _Luminous_ but _Radiant_ looks gorgeous!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 3, 2015)

They look like they're bigger than the blushes, but $50? That's pushing it, Hourglass! I wish I didn't love their face stuff so much because I'll probably still buy one anyway. lmao


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 3, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> They look like they're bigger than the blushes, but $50? That's pushing it, Hourglass! I wish I didn't love their face stuff so much because I'll probably still buy one anyway. lmao


  I love their face stuff too! I am wearing Mood Exposure today and while I was applying it I was thinking "Man, I really need one of those bronzers!" lol


----------



## katred (Apr 3, 2015)

Perhaps the price is higher because they're larger thN the blushes? Maybe the same size as the ALPs?


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 3, 2015)

$50  Whyy I'm excited about these I'm picking up aleast one


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 4, 2015)

katred said:


> Perhaps the price is higher because they're larger thN the blushes? Maybe the same size as the ALPs?


  Yeah that's what I am thinking too. At least it'll last a long time I guess


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 4, 2015)

I just recently bought my second Hourglass eyeshadow palette and I love it! I have Monochrome and Infinity now.


----------



## katred (Apr 4, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I just recently bought my second Hourglass eyeshadow palette and I love it! I have Monochrome and Infinity now.


  I was interested in Monochrome, but a lot of reviews said that the pigmentation was lacking. How do you find it?  I finally picked up Exposure and I'm really liking it. Even the really shimmery shade doesn't have much fallout on me and I find the colours last quite well.


----------



## pandorablack (Apr 4, 2015)

The p


katred said:


> I finally picked up Exposure and I'm really liking it. Even the really shimmery shade doesn't have much fallout on me and I find the colours last quite well.


Infinity definitely has more pigment to it than Monochrome. Also, I have pink toned skin and I think the pinks in Monochrome blend in more than the browns in Infinity do. Monochrome is still worth buying, imo.

  Monochrome reminds me a lot of Naked 3 without the shimmer, and has just as much pigment.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 7, 2015)

The bronzer is up on Sephora.  The pics look very similar so it is hard to distinguish the colors.  I'm wondering if I have to search for the "perfect" one like I did the blushes.  How do I know which one is best?  Do I need more bronzer color or more highlighter color?  I may have to wait to check this one out in stores.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ugh I just dropped a whole bunch of money on the new Kat Von D stuff. I guess it's good that the sale is coming up, I'll wait till then lol. Although I really would rather go swatch the bronzers first because I don't want to get one and not like it. Decisions...


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 7, 2015)

Review of the Luminious Bronze bronzer!   http://youtu.be/bp65d15ItnU  Love it!! It looks so natural!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 7, 2015)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Love it!! It looks so natural!


  Thanks! I wish the lighting wouldn't have been so bright because I couldn't really see the color but the review was glowing so that's always good.  I ordered both today. I'm nowhere near fair, I'm around NC35 so let's see if both show up on my skin.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 7, 2015)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> Love it!! It looks so natural!


  La la la la la *covers ears* I'm not hearing this! LOL

  It sounds amazing. I really want to try it. I hope it sticks around for the sale! Maybe I'll pick it up!


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 7, 2015)

I bought my first hourglass item today, the ambient palette. I'm not quite sure how to use it. I'm used to not so subtle highlighting like becca opal, ud luminous etc so will I like this? It's more of a subtle finishing powder right?


----------



## mango13 (Apr 7, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I bought my first hourglass item today, the ambient palette. I'm not quite sure how to use it. I'm used to not so subtle highlighting like becca opal, ud luminous etc so will I like this? It's more of a subtle finishing powder right?


  Yep, they are more like finishing powders, but there is one shade in the palette that's more luminous that you could use for very subtle highlighting.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 7, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I bought my first hourglass item today, the ambient palette. I'm not quite sure how to use it. I'm used to not so subtle highlighting like becca opal, ud luminous etc so will I like this? It's more of a subtle finishing powder right?


  I use dim light all over, radiant instead of a blush or more like a bronzer to warm up complexion and the third one as highlighter


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-radiant-bronze-light-ambient-lighting-bronzer-review-photos-swatches


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 9, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-luminous-bronze-light-ambient-lighting-bronzer-review-photos-swatches


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 9, 2015)

Ahhhhh. I can't decide if I wanna pick up one or not! I really wanna swatch in store. Hopefully these make an appearance in my store for the sale. :/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ahhhhh. I can't decide if I wanna pick up one or not! I really wanna swatch in store. Hopefully these make an appearance in my store for the sale. :/


  Feeling the same way :/ 
  They are pretty but ugh!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I agree on the price.
> 
> here is another shot from their twitter


  Bronzers aren't usually my thing but I am intrigued.


----------



## brittbby (Apr 9, 2015)

I just got my bronzers in and upon initial swatches, they are gorgeous. Definitely not necessary to own both... I mean, I'm going to keep both because I'm a hoarder like that but they arent vastly different, especially in terms of depth. The Suns already going down so I couldn't take great pictures. I plan on taking better pictures for my blog tomorrow. Upon initial swatching, luminous pulls more yellow and radiant pulls a little more red/orange on my skin.... But it's subtle once applied.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Looking at the screen: left is radiant, right is luminous.


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 9, 2015)

Mood Exposure blush and Radiant Light turn orangey on me, so I'll definitely have to try these out in person first. I'm hoping to go to the Hourglass boutique in Venice Beach this or next month.


----------



## Jol0 (Apr 9, 2015)

brittbby said:


> I just got my bronzers in and upon initial swatches, they are gorgeous. Definitely not necessary to own both... I mean, I'm going to keep both because I'm a hoarder like that but they arent vastly different, especially in terms of depth. The Suns already going down so I couldn't take great pictures. I plan on taking better pictures for my blog tomorrow. Upon initial swatching, luminous pulls more yellow and radiant pulls a little more red/orange on my skin.... But it's subtle once applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting! Which one would be your favorite?


----------



## Jol0 (Apr 9, 2015)

@brittbby also what shadow are you wearing? Gorgeous


----------



## brittbby (Apr 9, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> Thanks for posting! Which one would be your favorite?


 That's a tough call! I think I need to play with them more to decide. But on first impressions, I might say Luminous Bronze. I like that it's a little more yellow.


----------



## brittbby (Apr 9, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> @brittbby also what shadow are you wearing? Gorgeous


 it's tom ford cream eyeshadow in spice !


----------



## Jol0 (Apr 9, 2015)

@brittbby thanks hun! You could easily sell me on all three items lol. I'm about NC35/40 and can't decide which bronzer to get. The Rouge sale is around the corner and can't decide! I'll def check out your blog when you post! Thanks again!


----------



## brittbby (Apr 9, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> @brittbby thanks hun! You could easily sell me on all three items lol. I'm about NC35/40 and can't decide which bronzer to get. The Rouge sale is around the corner and can't decide! I'll def check out your blog when you post! Thanks again!


  That's my skin tone too! Glad I could help. Hopefully, I can get some better pictures tomorrow when the sun is shining!


----------



## Rasbury (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmm...I was considering picking up the Ambient Lighting Palette in the upcoming sale for Dim Light and Radiant Light but these bronzers complicate things. Any pale gals out there have Radiant light and use it as a bronzer? Or is it too sheer? And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?


----------



## brittbby (Apr 9, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Hmm...I was considering picking up the Ambient Lighting Palette in the upcoming sale for Dim Light and Radiant Light but these bronzers complicate things. Any pale gals out there have Radiant light and use it as a bronzer? Or is it too sheer? And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?


  I'm not fair... But I can use radiant light to warm up my skin depending on how I apply it so its definitely not too sheer.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 9, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Hmm...I was considering picking up the Ambient Lighting Palette in the upcoming sale for Dim Light and Radiant Light but these bronzers complicate things. Any pale gals out there have Radiant light and use it as a bronzer? Or is it too sheer? And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?


  I've definitely used radiant light to warm up my face, I'm nw15 in MAC, and it definitely doesn't seem too sheer for me, but I don't use bronzers much at all, so for me it was good enough. I considered Luminous Bronzer also but then I thought back t radiant light and wondered if I would do well enough with that since I've never used bronzers much.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Apr 9, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Hmm...I was considering picking up the Ambient Lighting Palette in the upcoming sale for Dim Light and Radiant Light but these bronzers complicate things. Any pale gals out there have Radiant light and use it as a bronzer? Or is it too sheer? And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?


  I'm NW5-10 and have to use Radiant Light with a light hand. It's definitely not too sheer to use as a bronzer. Dim Light is practically a bronzer/contour on me, as is Mood Light.

  It's not really a bronzer but I love Burberry's Earthy blush, it's great for contouring. Otherwise Guerlian make some lovely light bronzers, and NARS Laguna works for me in the summer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 9, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?


  MAC Taupe blush (on my NARS Siberia(ish) skin, it's too warm for contour but works well as a bronzer), Benefit Hoola (it's okay if you use it with a light hand/with a brush that isn't too dense), The Body Shop Honey Bronze powders in either 01 or 02, or take a look at Guerlain's bronzers.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Hmm...I was considering picking up the Ambient Lighting Palette in the upcoming sale for Dim Light and Radiant Light but these bronzers complicate things. Any pale gals out there have Radiant light and use it as a bronzer? Or is it too sheer? *And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?*


 
  Armani 100 - absolutely the best on the market for light skin


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm torn I like red based bronzers.. I'm fair with pink undertones but I do self tan from time to time. Which bronzer does everyone think out of the two new ambient bronzers would be best?


----------



## Rasbury (Apr 10, 2015)

I won't quote everyone and make this a super long post but thank you to everyone who responded above! My make up "wants" list just about doubled in size. I think I'll stick with just Radiant Light so these new bronzers don't overwhelm my face, but I'm going to look into all the others mentioned as well. Now I can't wait to get to a Sephora/Nordstrom and swatch everything!


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 11, 2015)

On your arm swatches, which is top, which is bottom? The deeper toned one looks like it's on the bottom--is that Radiant or luminous? Thank you so much!


brittbby said:


> Looking at the screen: left is radiant, right is luminous.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 11, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> On your arm swatches, which is top, which is bottom? The deeper toned one looks like it's on the bottom--is that Radiant or luminous? Thank you so much!


  it looks like luminous is on top ?  i like how it looks in the swatch


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it looks like luminous is on top ?  i like how it looks in the swatch


I think you are right now that I look closer--the top one looks more peachy, the bottom is deeper and more red. Hmmmm


----------



## brittbby (Apr 11, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> On your arm swatches, which is top, which is bottom? The deeper toned one looks like it's on the bottom--is that Radiant or luminous? Thank you so much!


  The top one is luminous and the bottom is radiant!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 11, 2015)

brittbby said:


> I just got my bronzers in and upon initial swatches, they are gorgeous. Definitely not necessary to own both... I mean, I'm going to keep both because I'm a hoarder like that but they arent vastly different, especially in terms of depth. The Suns already going down so I couldn't take great pictures. I plan on taking better pictures for my blog tomorrow. Upon initial swatching, luminous pulls more yellow and radiant pulls a little more red/orange on my skin.... But it's subtle once applied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful as always!  What's on your lips?


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 12, 2015)

Amazing review and comparisons by the Beauty Look Book!!  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/04/hourglass-ambient-lighting-bronzers.html?m=1


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I think you are right now that I look closer--the top one looks more peachy, the bottom is deeper and more red. Hmmmm


  are you planning on getting them? or one?


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> are you planning on getting them? or one?


Yep, I ordered both. I love my bronzers beyond reason.  I blame the Beauty Look Book and Heather King's video review.  I think that the deeper one will need a super light hand for me, and hopefully isn't unwearable for lighter skin tones. I hope I don't turn all Real Housewives of Orange County.  If you get a moment to watch Heather's video, you can see how deeply the darker one applies even though both look very similar in the pan.  You may be paler/cooler than me? but I'm not sure (I can go a bit NC15/20, not just a straight NC15 especially as its getting sunnier).

I realize this isn't something that I need, but I do love the Ambient blushes so I'm hopeful. There has been only one sort-of negative review for these so far that I've seen by a vlogger who is fair and seems to be a bit on the cooler side. Crossing my fingers.  What do you think?

  The price is steep for this product--I hope I don't regret. Something tells me I should just get the Guerlain Jolie Tient bronzer instead, but when has reason ever prevailed?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Yep, I ordered both. I love my bronzers beyond reason.  I blame the Beauty Look Book and Heather King's video review.  I think that the deeper one will need a super light hand for me, and hopefully isn't unwearable for lighter skin tones. I hope I don't turn all Real Housewives of Orange County.  If you get a moment to watch Heather's video, you can see how deeply the darker one applies even though both look very similar in the pan.  You may be paler/cooler than me? but I'm not sure (I can go a bit NC15/20, not just a straight NC15 especially as its getting sunnier).
> 
> I realize this isn't something that I need, but I do love the Ambient blushes so I'm hopeful. There has been only one sort-of negative review for these so far that I've seen by a vlogger who is fair and seems to be a bit on the cooler side. Crossing my fingers.  What do you think?
> 
> The price is steep for this product--I hope I don't regret. Something tells me I should just get the Guerlain Jolie Tient bronzer instead, but when has reason ever prevailed?


  I am warmer - more yellow than you. I am currently nc15 but I can do nc20/ chanel beige 20 during summer if I catch a little bit of sun. 
  I do like Ambient powders especially Dim and Luminous - are they something spectacular? Not really. I like to wear Dim all over, Radiand as a bronzer/blush and Luminous as a highlighter. It's my 5min makeup routine. 
  Blushes I haven't tried - i only like look of one but I wasn't crazy about the finish and color wasn't particularly unique - I would rather get chanel, armani, tf etc...

  These new bronzers I have a feeling won't work for cooler light skin tones and I can see why. They are warm or at least they look warm to me in every blog post I've seen.

  Price is steep and I have paid even more than that for example for Guerlain 4 season but Guerlain and their terracotta range is the best on the market... 

  And if you still haven't gotten any of the Joli teint you definitely should! I have Clair brunettes and it is beyond amazing. 

  I honestly need another bronzer like I need a hole in the head- I probably have around 15 bronzers but I use them daily and love them (trying to justify lol )


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 12, 2015)

So I bought both bronzers but I don't think I need both. I am nw13 in studio fix fluid and I'm loving both on me. However they are expensive so one needs to go back not sure which yet I'm leaning towards luminous to return.


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am warmer - more yellow than you. I am currently nc15 but I can do nc20/ chanel beige 20 during summer if I catch a little bit of sun.
> I do like Ambient powders especially Dim and Luminous - are they something spectacular? Not really. I like to wear Dim all over, Radiand as a bronzer/blush and Luminous as a highlighter. It's my 5min makeup routine.
> Blushes I haven't tried - i only like look of one but I wasn't crazy about the finish and color wasn't particularly unique - I would rather get chanel, armani, tf etc...
> 
> ...


I like the Hourglass blushes _much _more than the powders. Honestly, I didn't love the ambient powders. The blushes are a whole different story to me, that's why I'm hopeful for the bronzers. I'm with you on the bronzer addiction!  You are among friends here lol. Adding a shimmer to a bronzer? See, this is where I get weak lol.

  I agree with you on Guerlain being the best. I love them so much. I think I'll do a quick little order for a Joli Teint too. Argh! Well, I do use them.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I like the Hourglass blushes _much _more than the powders. Honestly, I didn't love the ambient powders. The blushes are a whole different story to me, that's why I'm hopeful for the bronzers. I'm with you on the bronzer addiction!  You are among friends here lol. Adding a shimmer to a bronzer? See, this is where I get weak lol.
> 
> I agree with you on Guerlain being the best. I love them so much. *I think I'll do a quick little order for a Joli Teint too. *Argh! Well, I do use them.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Hmm...I was considering picking up the Ambient Lighting Palette in the upcoming sale for Dim Light and Radiant Light but these bronzers complicate things. Any pale gals out there have Radiant light and use it as a bronzer? Or is it too sheer? And/or any other favorite recommendations for bronzers for pale skin?


  I am pale currently nc15 and I use it as a bronzer or I like to call it "cheek color"
  it is not sheer, especially if you are pale. It is ok there are MUCH better bronzers out there like Guerlain 4 seasons in the shade Nude or Armani 100


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 12, 2015)

I ordered the luminous after seeing a couple reviews today with my vib code. Hopefully it doesn't pull too orange on me but thank goodness for the sephora return policy right?


----------



## brittbby (Apr 12, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Beautiful as always!  What's on your lips?


  Haha I can't remember! I'm thinking it was Charlotte Tilbury Confession but it's completely escaped me!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 12, 2015)

brittbby said:


> Haha I can't remember! I'm thinking it was Charlotte Tilbury Confession but it's completely escaped me!


  Thanks!  I have that one !


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am pale currently nc15 and I use it as a bronzer or I like to call it "cheek color"
> it is not sheer, especially if you are pale. It is ok there are MUCH better bronzers out there like Guerlain 4 seasons in the shade Nude or Armani 100


  I keep seeing you rave about Armani 100!! I really, really, want to try it but I've bought like 4 bronzers lately. Do I need another?


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Nay you should check out armani bronzer 100. Trust me it is THE BEST thing on the market for lighter skin. For cooler skin tones for everyone. It is so soft and light and true bronze not warm not orange not red just plain nice bronze (brown). And the texture is unbelievable.


  I will take a look at that one 

  I'm not feeling the Hourglass ones after seeing swatches. I agree that they look too warm for pale cooltoned skin like mine. Also, they're more shimmery than I expected - looks like I'm skipping.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I keep seeing you rave about Armani 100!! I really, really, want to try it but I've bought like 4 bronzers lately. Do I need another? :haha:


  Which 4 have you picked up recently? I feel like I need a new everyday one for myself.   I keep going back and forth on whether I should get _Luminous_ or not. I'm going to wait till I can swatch it first. I have warm/olive undertones so it may work but I'm fearful of being orange!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 13, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether I should get _Luminous_ or not. I'm going to wait till I can swatch it first. I have warm/olive undertones so it may work but I'm fearful of being orange!


  I neeeever used to be into bronzers and now it's all I can think about! 

  I've bought:
  -Guerlain Joli Teint Powder Duo in both Light Blonde and Natural Blonde.
  -Bobbi Brown Aruba. I'm loooving this one! It's a little shimmery yet sheer so it's hard to over do.
  -Too Faced Pink Leopard. More of a bronzy-blush on me, but if applied with a light hand I can "call" it a bronzer. 

  I keep eyeing the Armani 100 one though! I waaaaaaaaant!


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am pale currently nc15 and I use it as a bronzer or I like to call it "cheek color"
> it is not sheer, especially if you are pale. It is ok there are MUCH better bronzers out there like Guerlain 4 seasons in the shade Nude or *Armani 100*


  Do you like the new(ish) Armani 100 bronzer as much as the original 100 formulation?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Do you like the new(ish) Armani 100 bronzer as much as the original 100 formulation?


  I only have the new ones. I haven't tried the old ones. New ones are perfection.


----------



## LivN (Apr 13, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I'm torn I like red based bronzers.. I'm fair with pink undertones but I do self tan from time to time. Which bronzer does everyone think out of the two new ambient bronzers would be best?


  I don't know about HG but try Kevyn Aucoin Tropical Nights. It's amazing and has red under tone.


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I only have the new ones. I haven't tried the old ones. New ones are perfection.


  The old 100 was my HG bronzer. The perfect shade for me - not orangey, muddy or too red. I'll have to check out the new version.


----------



## Rasbury (Apr 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I neeeever used to be into bronzers and now it's all I can think about!
> 
> I've bought:
> -Guerlain Joli Teint Powder Duo in both Light Blonde and Natural Blonde.
> ...


  I was never into them either and now I just want to cover my face! I really like the looks of the Armani 100 too, but no place around me carries it. Don't want to but sight unseen but I may break down as it keeps getting warmer and sunnier out!


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 13, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> I was never into them either and now I just want to cover my face! I really like the looks of the Armani 100 too, but no place around me carries it. Don't want to but sight unseen but I may break down as it keeps getting warmer and sunnier out!


  Haha, I might cave too. My birthday is soon and I've requested GCs! So i can order via sephora and worst case return if I don't like it. I'm in "treat yourself" mode :haha:


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 13, 2015)

LivN said:


> I don't know about HG but try Kevyn Aucoin Tropical Nights. It's amazing and has red under tone.


Thanks


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 15, 2015)

I wrote a review for the new bronzer, link in my signature! It's SO orange on me, I'm very disappointed.


----------



## califabulous (Apr 16, 2015)

I tried the radiant bronzer but...it just didn't work for me. For me it is like the ambient powders...adds a subtle hint of something- in this case sparkle. Not sure this is worth it. I thought it would be a soft golden bronze color that would melt into the skin and make me look sun kissed! It's not really noticeable that way but it feels good- luxurious. It will be great for a lighter skin color. I'll just stick with the 8 other bronzey face products I already have! :haha:


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 16, 2015)

After seeing swatches of these bronzers I am going to skip them. They look way too warm :/ I think I am getting the LM Ritual instead


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 17, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks


  Tropical Nights is very good. Also, if you're looking for a cream, RMS Buriti bronzer is wonderful. I have and love both (maybe love RMS a bit more)


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> Tropical Nights is very good. Also, if you're looking for a cream, RMS Buriti bronzer is wonderful. I have and love both (maybe love RMS a bit more)


Thanks for the info you've been really helpful


----------



## Monsy (Apr 21, 2015)

Luminous bronzer


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 21, 2015)

I caved and bought Luminous. I was on vacation in Florida and ended up in Sephora lmao my makeup addiction is truly bad. But I had to use my 15% off before it expired! hahaha I haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but it was beautiful when I swatched it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Nars Laguna is so pretty!! Been debating getting the Tahiti Laguna. Thank you for the comparisons! Do you like the HG bronzer?


----------



## Antigone (Jun 12, 2015)

Currently deciding between Ambient Powder in Ethereal Light or Diffused Light.

  What do you think?

  This is me:

  I'm wearing Hourglass in Ethereal in that picture, plus the eyebrow pencil in blonde (it was the only shade with tester left). 

  Does the blonde look weird against my dark hair? I find if I use darker pencil my face looks very strong?

  Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 12, 2015)

I think your brows look fab! I understand the concern about wanting to fill them in while not wanting them to take over your face. (I have pale skin with dark brows.)  Do you like the look of Ethereal Light on yourself?


----------



## Antigone (Jun 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Do you like the look of Ethereal Light on yourself?


  Thank you! I keep reading about matching the hair to the brow colour, however, my eyebrows are thick. If I fill them in using dark pencil, I get a really strong look. 

  Actually, I don't notice the difference between Diffused and Ethereal. I mean in a pan, sure, Diffused is yellow, but swatched and in my face, they kinda look alike.


----------



## JustKim (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anyone else have the Ambient Lighting Palette and find that Dim Light and Radiant Light look EXTREMELY identical? When I see other people's swatches or pictures of the palette, I can see the difference and it is quite clear which is which. On my palette however they pretty much look exactly the same and I'm wondering if I got a bad palette or something.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jun 17, 2015)

JustKim said:


> Does anyone else have the Ambient Lighting Palette and find that Dim Light and Radiant Light look EXTREMELY identical? When I see other people's swatches or pictures of the palette, I can see the difference and it is quite clear which is which. On my palette however they pretty much look exactly the same and I'm wondering if I got a bad palette or something.


Mine look extremely different in the pan and on the skin, Dim Light looks almost grey-ish in comparison to the orange-ish Radiant Light, and the finish is different enough too. You should be able to tell them apart just by glancing at them. It sounds like you might have gotten a palette with two of one of those shades.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

In the pan they  might look similar but on the skin they are totally different.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey!  They don't do anything for me either.  I tried to get into them since I really like the brand, but they have some catching up to do as far as color diversity is concerned.  None of the bronzers or ambient powders are cute on me- at all!  I don't know how these YT's darker than me are praising this stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What bronzers do you use?  The only things I've found that I like so far are MAC's Mineralize Skin Finish in Dark Deep and I just got a sample of the Armani Fluid Sheer in 14 or 17, can't remember which one.  The Armani gives the face an all over luminous glow, which I think will look pretty.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 17, 2015)

maybe you can try armani liquid summer in shade 110 ?


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ooo, that looks really pretty.  I just swatched the Fluid Sheer today and it looked really nice so I got a sample.  I'll have to see which one I like better.  Thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 8, 2015)

O. M. G. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Blush, bronzer and powder all in one palette for holiday!




Space NK apothecary @spacenk Take a first look...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> O. M. G. :thud:  ! Blush, bronzer and powder all in one palette for holiday!
> 
> Space NK apothecary @spacenk Take a first look...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 :thud:


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh... Oh my.  I NEED this, it would be sooo much more convenient than having a bunch of separate blushes and powders. I really hope it's released before October or so.  I will probably grab two!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 8, 2015)

DIARY directory @diarydirectory We're checking wh...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> DIARY directory @diarydirectory We're checking wh...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  Omg I'm dying... I REALLY hope this isn't a UK exclusive item for SpaceNK, I'd have a bit of a hissy fit, lol!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> DIARY directory @diarydirectory We're checking wh...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


 :eyelove: yup need!!! Thanks Nay!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> DIARY directory @diarydirectory We're checking wh...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  *grabby hands*

  This is by far the most beautiful thing I've seen in a while


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> DIARY directory @diarydirectory We're checking wh...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


  I'm trying to guess which shades are which. I have 5 of the 6 finishing powders and 6 of the 7 blushes, so chances are I have almost everything. And yet I still want this.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2015)

Powders look like dim, luminous and maybe etheral? one bronzer and two blushes . bronzer is probably luminous


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

According to @spacenk the lightest ambient powder is the only new one!! The pans are smaller than the regular palette and priced at around $79!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> According to @spacenk the lightest ambient powder is the only new one!! The *pans are smaller than the regular palette* and priced at around $79!!


  of course...


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 8, 2015)

This palette looks incredible! It's on the pricier side, but I'll probably pick it up. I love all the other palettes I have from Hourglass. Can't wait for the release!


----------



## katred (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> According to @spacenk the lightest ambient powder is the only new one!! The pans are smaller than the regular palette and priced at around $79!!


  Hope they're not too much smaller, or they'll be eye shadows.

  If the lightest powder is new, I'm pretty much doomed. I love those powders so much. Was kind of hoping that it was Diffused Light, since that's the one I use the most. I'm with @Monsy- I think the other two are Dim and Luminous and the bronzer is probably Luminous too. The blushes look like Diffused Heat and Mood Exposure, but it's hard to tell. Could also be Incandescent Electra and Luminous Flush.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Hope they're not too much smaller, or they'll be eye shadows.  If the lightest powder is new, I'm pretty much doomed. I love those powders so much. Was kind of hoping that it was Diffused Light, since that's the one I use the most. I'm with @Monsy - I think the other two are Dim and Luminous and the bronzer is probably Luminous too. The blushes look like Diffused Heat and Mood Exposure, but it's hard to tell. Could also be Incandescent Electra and Luminous Flush.


  I was thinking those colors too


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 9, 2015)

has anyone found or figured out what the shades of blushes & bronzer are in the pallet?

  ill do by best to get my paws on this one


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 9, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> has anyone found or figured out what the shades of blushes & bronzer are in the pallet?  ill do by best to get my paws on this one


  I wanna know the same thing too. The blushes, highlighters and bronzer look perm just the light color look new


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 9, 2015)

my guess is that the bronzer is LIGHTING BRONZER LUMINOUS BRONZE LIGHT
  the middle blush is INCANDENSENT ELECTRA
  and the right blush is MOOD EXPOSURE

  have no idea for the bottom row


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2015)

look couple of posts above


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> look couple of posts above


  yyeah kind same gueeses as mine so no one has sod info except for the one new shade


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 9, 2015)

Now that's a palette I can justify and will use.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Now that's a palette I can justify and will use.


  Same. I love those powders.they must make them with unicorn tears and fairy dust.


----------



## califabulous (Jul 9, 2015)

barely making a dent in my ambient lighting palette and my mood exposure blush yet I still want this palette! Gorgeous!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 9, 2015)

Bubek07 said:


> yyeah kind same gueeses as mine so no one has sod info except for the one new shade


  yes


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm afraid to know how much it is. I have the ambient lighting palette and blush palette but I love them so much that even with repeat shades I'll still probably want it. Those are probably my most used makeup items lol


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

didn't someone say 79$ or something like that?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh really? That's not as bad as I thought then lol


----------



## ryan-eh (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm close to the pan on my palette, but hopefully I can wait for this to replace it.


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> *didn't someone say 79$* or something like that?


  Yeah, I read that here.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

at least there is plenty of time until Christmas shopping season to get more info


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 11, 2015)

Since I'm late to Hourglass bandwagon (I 've always wanted to try but I always postpone it) and I don't have any of the two palettes or bronzers ThIs palette is a total MUST have!!!!Thank you all for the information you share!


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 28, 2015)

New close up from the new Hourglass Holiday Palette and the new and limited powder is on the top centre and it is for strobing! So this is for highlighting points of the face than all over powder i so want this to be available to spacenk uk also!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just seen a post that it will be $80


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ugh this is so pretty. I don't need it at ALL but I want it!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

Haviggi said:


>


  I'm definitely getting it but honestly I'm disappointed that it looks like the two blush shades are Luminous Flush and Mood Exposure which were in last years holiday palette. I really don't need another of either, especially not Mood Exposure. Fingers crossed that I'm wrong.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 29, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Since I'm late to Hourglass bandwagon (I 've always wanted to try but I always postpone it) and I don't have any of the two palettes or bronzers ThIs palette is a total MUST have!!!!Thank you all for the information you share!


  Same here! I keep delaying the purchase of the powders, so this is the perfect opportunity to try everything!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 29, 2015)

Confirmed shades. Still disappointed that the two blush shades are repeats from last year but I want to try everything else. I have a sephora gift card I've been holding on to since last christmas and I think I'll use it on this.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 29, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Confirmed shades. Still disappointed that the two blush shades are repeats from last year but I want to try everything else. I have a sephora gift card I've been holding on to since last christmas and I think I'll use it on this.


  I can't decide if I want this or not... hmmm.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Confirmed shades. Still disappointed that the two blush shades are repeats from last year but I want to try everything else. I have a sephora gift card I've been holding on to since last christmas and I think I'll use it on this.


 Thank you!! I think I need this!! :haha:  Why is there mention of only spacenk and no other retailers???!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! I think I need this!! :haha:  Why is there mention of only spacenk and no other retailers???!!


  I think she was at the spacenk holiday preview so she probably got the information from them and not from hourglass. I'm sure spacenk doesn't want to promote it being at other stores! Or maybe it will be a spacenk exclusive this year.


----------



## Shars (Jul 29, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I think she was at the spacenk holiday preview so she probably got the information from them and not from hourglass. I'm sure spacenk doesn't want to promote it being at other stores!* Or maybe it will be a spacenk exclusive this year.*


  I doubt it! And lose out on all that dinero? They aren't MAC lol!


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Confirmed shades. Still disappointed that the two blush shades are repeats from last year but I want to try everything else. I have a sephora gift card I've been holding on to since last christmas and I think I'll use it on this.


  Well, this will make the third Luminous Flush for me. I have last year's palette and the full size version. It'll also be the third Dim Light, since I have a full size and palette version of that as well. I don't mind having extras, but since the bronzer is too Orange on me, I'd be buying it essentially for the one limited powder. I'm still tempted...


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 29, 2015)

I have three of the colors, but I'll probably be tempted to get this palette. I'm disappointed that Mood Exposure is one of the blushes. I have this and it pulls a bit too warm on me. Still want the palette though. Gahh.


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Confirmed shades. Still disappointed that the two blush shades are repeats from last year but I want to try everything else. I have a sephora gift card I've been holding on to since last christmas and I think I'll use it on this.


  woooot spacenk is gonna have it <3
  no customs ror bs woooot its soooo gonna be mine


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Waiting list link for the 2015 Hourglass palette  http://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/lighting-edit


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm years late to the hourglass party lol but I am definitely planning to pick this beauty up since I don't have anything hourglass yet.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 9, 2015)

Swatches of the holiday palette from Karen, plus a video:

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/hourglass-ambient-lighting-edit-palette/

  Wish mood exposure wasn't in this palette, I have the blush palette from last year and I use the other two but never mood exposure. But of course I'll get it anyway.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 10, 2015)

http://www.sephora.com/ambient-lighting-edit-P400219

  Ordered


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't bring myself to pull the trigger. There's too many repeats of stuff I already have to justify buying this right now, especially with all the other holiday stuff coming out. Le sigh ....


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 11, 2015)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, especially since so many people are excited about the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette, however, I think everyone who has purchased or intends on purchasing this product should be aware of how much product they're getting for the price the company is asking for it.

  Credit: @angelamarytanner and @trendmood1 on instagram





 Quote from @trendmood1:

   Unfortunately, the amount of product in the whole new palette $80 is LESS than the amount of one single shade $45. Each powder is .049 ounces. .049 × 6= .294 ounces. So let's do some comparison. A regular hourglass powder is .35 ounces for $45. The ambiant lighting palette is $58. Each powder is .116 ounces, times 3 = .348 ounces. So for this new palette with 6 powders you're getting less product for $80




Quote from @angelamarytanner:
 Just for further reference a makeup geek eyeshadow has .064 oz of product. AKA the hourglass powders in this palette are smaller than a standard eyeshadow.


Despite the costs for the amount of product that is included in the palette, it is still valuable to have for those who prefer the convenience of having all of the shades in a single palette, especially if they do not have most of the shades included or if they have no desire to lug around or store single shades. However, if you are concerned about the monetary value of the product in regards to how many ounces you are receiving for the amount of money that it costs, I would suggest that you either go in store when it's available to see it in person to determine if you are satisfied or unsatisfied with the size, or see what others say about it once they have it in hand since some people's orders have already arrived or will be arriving to them soon. For those who have already purchased it, you can return it if you don't think it fulfill your needs or keep it if it does. Either way, I hope those who decide to purchase it or keep it if they have already purchased it are happy with their items (because that's what matters at the end of the day) and for those of you who don't want to purchase it can find something that can make them equally as happy since a plethora of holiday items are coming out.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 11, 2015)

Quick pics I posted in the Sephora thread. I'll post better ones with my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Quick pics I posted in the Sephora thread. I'll post better ones with my thoughts tomorrow.


  So tiny! Damn....


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 11, 2015)

[VIDEO]https://youtu.be/LkjuntFQeEM[/VIDEO]


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## katred (Sep 12, 2015)

I love the look of the palette and I want that new highlighter shade, but it's looking like less and less of a good option for me. I have four of the six shades and I'm not sure the bronzer, however lovely the texture, will work for my skin tone. I swatched it on my arm in store, and it looked really deep and orangey.   Now seeing the size, I feel like it should be priced almost like a value set, which means, if anything, it should be less than the ambient lighting palette.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 16, 2015)

The palette is available on Nordstrom now!


----------



## lovebeauty6 (Sep 18, 2015)

I wanted this so bad it was what I was the most excited for of all the coming holiday stuff. I even signed up for the waiting list and it sucks it was a big let down for me. Seeing pics of the product and the size of the pans being way to small. I saw that quarter comparison pic and it was the nail on this. And that pricing tho. Disrespectful. I think I'm gonna go for the Tarte holiday blush set instead forget about hourglass for now.


----------



## katred (Sep 24, 2015)

lovebeauty6 said:


> I wanted this so bad it was what I was the most excited for of all the coming holiday stuff. I even signed up for the waiting list and it sucks it was a big let down for me. Seeing pics of the product and the size of the pans being way to small. I saw that quarter comparison pic and it was the nail on this. And that pricing tho. Disrespectful. I think I'm gonna go for the Tarte holiday blush set instead forget about hourglass for now.


  I agree with you. If the pans here had been the size of the ones in the previous palettes, I would have been fine with paying this price. But the value equation is just poor here. In most cases, cost per shade goes down as palette size goes up. This one just doesn't make any sense. Too bad, because I was looking forward to the new highlight shade.


----------



## stormborn (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm in the same predicament as most of you! I was in love with the palette when I saw previews but now that I know how small it is, I'm not sure I want to pick it up anymore. On one hand I LOVE the shades, but on the other, I'd rather spend a little more and get more product (the three pan palette and a blush, for example). I'm just not sure which colours would best suit me. I'm around an NC20. Anybody have any recs? I'm actually completely new to the ALPs so I have no idea!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 27, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I'm in the same predicament as most of you! I was in love with the palette when I saw previews but now that I know how small it is, I'm not sure I want to pick it up anymore. On one hand I LOVE the shades, but on the other, I'd rather spend a little more and get more product (the three pan palette and a blush, for example). I'm just not sure which colours would best suit me. I'm around an NC20. Anybody have any recs? I'm actually completely new to the ALPs so I have no idea!


 I felt the same thing so i purchased the ambient light palette and the blush in Incadescent Electra instead! I paid 15 euros more but the amount of product i get definately gives justice to the price difference plus i wasn't so impressed by the ambient strobe highlighter from the edit palette.


----------



## JulieDiva (Sep 27, 2015)

stormborn said:


> I'm in the same predicament as most of you! I was in love with the palette when I saw previews but now that I know how small it is, I'm not sure I want to pick it up anymore. On one hand I LOVE the shades, but on the other, I'd rather spend a little more and get more product (the three pan palette and a blush, for example). I'm just not sure which colours would best suit me. I'm around an NC20. Anybody have any recs? I'm actually completely new to the ALPs so I have no idea!


I am a NC15 -20 . I have the hourglass powder palette of 3 and love that. I have the blsuh i mood lighting, which is a cool, plummy pink shade which I love.


----------



## stormborn (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I think I agree with both of you here. I went to Sephora today to check it out in person. It's a beautiful palette, that's for sure. However, I think I will get more use out of the three pan palette instead. The strobing shade is super sparkly, as is the bronzer. Even Diffused light has more glitter than I thought it would, which disappointed me because I wanted to use it under my eyes. I have several highlighters like that, as well as Meteorites, so I was really looking for something with more of a sheen as opposed to glitter. I'm so glad I was able to swatch it in person before ordering - I think I'll have an easier time skipping this one and just going straight for the powder palette instead.  As for the blush, I'm really liking Mood Exposure but I'm not set on it yet. I only have a few blushes to be honest! One by Too Faced, a couple Sephora brand, and of course Nars Orgasm. Are these Hourglass blushes the creme de la creme or is there another brand I should be aware of?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 28, 2015)

stormborn said:


> As for the blush, I'm really liking Mood Exposure but I'm not set on it yet. I only have a few blushes to be honest! One by Too Faced, a couple Sephora brand, and of course Nars Orgasm. Are these Hourglass blushes the creme de la creme or is there another brand I should be aware of?


  I don't know much about Hourglass blushes to be honest. I had Mood Exposure but returned it. I didn't really think they were anything special. Maybe other people have different feelings. My favorite blushes are NARS for sure. Tarte has good blushes as does CARGO (so underrated).


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2015)

I only had one blush and returned it too. FInish was dull. it was really nothing special


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 28, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Thanks ladies! I think I agree with both of you here. I went to Sephora today to check it out in person. It's a beautiful palette, that's for sure. However, I think I will get more use out of the three pan palette instead. The strobing shade is super sparkly, as is the bronzer. Even Diffused light has more glitter than I thought it would, which disappointed me because I wanted to use it under my eyes. I have several highlighters like that, as well as Meteorites, so I was really looking for something with more of a sheen as opposed to glitter. I'm so glad I was able to swatch it in person before ordering - I think I'll have an easier time skipping this one and just going straight for the powder palette instead.  As for the blush, I'm really liking Mood Exposure but I'm not set on it yet. I only have a few blushes to be honest! One by Too Faced, a couple Sephora brand, and of course Nars Orgasm. Are these Hourglass blushes the creme de la creme or is there another brand I should be aware of?


 The new urban decay blushes are really good I love rapture.


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't know much about Hourglass blushes to be honest. I had Mood Exposure but returned it. I didn't really think they were anything special. Maybe other people have different feelings. My favorite blushes are NARS for sure. Tarte has good blushes as does *CARGO (so underrated)*.
> They are so underrated! I'm so surprised they don't get more airplay. That Laguna blush is just made of unicorn tears and flour!
> ETA: How could I forget Key Largo as well!
> Quote: Originally Posted by *stephshopaholic*
> ...


  I quite like the old ones as well that came in the face palettes. I only have Bittersweet in the new formula but love it as well!


----------



## Haviggi (Sep 29, 2015)

Well my ambient light palette ( not the edit) came yesterday along with Incadescent Electra blush and all I have to say is that I'm so happy I didn't pic this seasn's Holiday palette offering! The pans even in the original Ambient lighting palette are precisely the size of my powder brush! I can't even imagine how inconveniently small might be the ones in the edit palette!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's what I'm thinking of doing as well!
> They are so underrated! I'm so surprised they don't get more airplay. *That Laguna blush is just made of unicorn tears and flour!*
> ETA: How could I forget Key Largo as well!
> I quite like the old ones as well that came in the face palettes. I only have Bittersweet in the new formula but love it as well!


  Yas! Laguna! I never purchased Key Largo but it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Sabrunka (Sep 30, 2015)

I sent Hourglass an angry email about the size of their palette about a week ago (maybe it's been even longer) and they haven't responded.  I'm sure I'm not the only who was angry and sent an email.  The least they could do is respond and say sorry as it's such an embarrassment to their company to take advantage of customers like that.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 30, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I sent Hourglass an angry email about the size of their palette about a week ago (maybe it's been even longer) and they haven't responded.  I'm sure I'm not the only who was angry and sent an email.  The least they could do is respond and say sorry as it's such an embarrassment to their company to take advantage of customers like that.


  I'm not really sure what you expect them to apologize for.Clearly, this palette is not going to be a good value for most people but it's not as though Hourglass was being deceitful about how much product is in the palette. From what I could tell, the amount of product is displayed on the Sephora site so if someone was interested they could compare it to the other Hourglass blushes and powders.   At the end of the day, Hourglass is a business that wants to make $$$. It's too bad that in the case of this palette, they couldn't do better by their customers.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's what I'm thinking of doing as well!
> They are so underrated! I'm so surprised they don't get more airplay. That Laguna blush is just made of unicorn tears and flour!
> ETA: How could I forget Key Largo as well!
> I quite like the old ones as well that came in the face palettes. I only have Bittersweet in the new formula but love it as well!


  I googled Laguna, that sucker is pretty.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I googled Laguna, that sucker is pretty.


  It is!

  You and @Twinkle_Twinkle need to check Key Largo too. Don't pay full price though! You can always find them various places online at a discount or almost half off!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 30, 2015)

stormborn said:


> As for the blush, I'm really liking Mood Exposure but I'm not set on it yet. I only have a few blushes to be honest! One by Too Faced, a couple Sephora brand, and of course Nars Orgasm. Are these Hourglass blushes the creme de la creme or is there another brand I should be aware of?


  I love Illamasqua blushes, both the creams and powders. NARS has a ton of great colours. On the pricier side Tom Ford's regular blushes are amazing and Edward Bess and Burberry are excellent too.

  TBH I haven't been particularly impressed with Hourglass's blushes, despite absolutely adoring the powders. Ethereal Glow is good for when I'm in a rush and don't want to accidentally end up with clown cheeks, but otherwise I think they're pretty underwhelming for the price.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> It is!
> 
> You and @Twinkle_Twinkle need to check Key Largo too. Don't pay full price though! You can always find them various places online at a discount or almost half off!


  I slashed over half of my CARGO blush collection this year so I don't know if I'll be adding to it anytime soon, but I'll put in on my Ulta wish list for safe keeping 
  I also think Dermstore carries CARGO and they have a lot of sales.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I slashed over half of my CARGO blush collection this year so I don't know if I'll be adding to it anytime soon, but I'll put in on my Ulta wish list for safe keeping
> I also think Dermstore carries CARGO and they have a lot of sales.


  Wow! What did you get rid of? I see them on 6pm.com and zappos.com a lot, as well as allcosmeticswholesale.com.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow! What did you get rid of? I see them on 6pm.com and zappos.com a lot, as well as allcosmeticswholesale.com.


  I couldn't even tell you. All of the Beach Bronzers (with so many other pretty highlighters I never reached for them), shades with sparkle and such and soft iridescent shades they aren't as flattering as iridescent highlighting powders. I kept the good stuff though: Laguna, Rome, Topeka, Siena and both the original and waterproof bronzers.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I couldn't even tell you. All of the Beach Bronzers (with so many other pretty highlighters I never reached for them), shades with sparkle and such and soft iridescent shades they aren't as flattering as iridescent highlighting powders. I kept the good stuff though: Laguna, Rome, Topeka, Siena and both the original and waterproof bronzers.


  Oooh how do you like the waterproof bronzers. I keep looking at them but never see swatches on WOC so I don't know if they'd work on me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oooh how do you like the waterproof bronzers. I keep looking at them but never see swatches on WOC so I don't know if they'd work on me.


  It's really pretty and surprisingly I don't have a shade like it in my collection. I did a major purge recently so I went through my collection to compare with with other bronze shimmer shades and it stood out so it's a keeper.


----------



## Shars (Sep 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's really pretty and surprisingly I don't have a shade like it in my collection. I did a major purge recently so I went through my collection to compare with with other bronze shimmer shades and it stood out so it's a keeper.


  Nice! Will have to look into swatching that some time to see if I NEED it lol.


----------



## katred (Sep 30, 2015)

So there's a tinted version of the Hourglass lip treatment oil coming out. It's named "Icon", after their signature red. I haven't checked out the original yet, because my heart (and lips) belong to Nuxe, but I figured I'd spread the word.   http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/09/new-hourglass-alert-n28-lip-treatment.html


----------



## SassyWonder (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought the Ambient light edit palette and i love it. I didn't own any of the shades prior. The pans may be smaller but i have no problem with my brushes fitting. I see the value the palette. I dont want anyone who bought it and likes it to second guess themselves. It all boils down ro preference.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2016)

Any info on the new strobing/highlighting powders?

edit: Looks like they're already available in the US, I'm so out of the loop lately. I want either Iridescent or Incandescent

Ambient® Strobe Lighting Powder | Luxury Performance Makeup | Hourglass Cosmetics

There's also a sponge applicator that's supposed to be used with these and that I haven't seen before.

Ambient® Strobe Light Sculptor | Luxury Performance Makeup | Hourglass Cosmetics


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 7, 2016)

Lisa Eldridge did a post on the powders on her blog.

http://www.lisaeldridge.com/blog/27314/exclusive-first-look-strobing-powders-for-a-january-glow/


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2016)

I want three of them


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2016)

Gah. It's possible I'll end up buying all four, unless Incandescent Strobe Light is the same as the ALP. After three years, I'm consistently amazed at how distinct each shade of those subtle powders is. Each one creates a different effect for me.


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll definitely get at least one of the strobing powders. Trying to kind of low buy though, so maybe only 1.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2016)

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/1158713870546394832_219093862


----------



## Haviggi (Jan 10, 2016)

I will be waiting for them when they will be available in  a strobing palette!!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 51399



Yay Monsy!

I'll have the Brilliant one on Monday.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 51436



So pretty on you. I LOVE Incandescent on! Iridescent looks really pretty. Is it a tad more pink than Incandescent?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes exactly! You don't need both. Iridescent is a bit more pink and more subtle than Incandescent.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going to wait till October to get these. I think they will come out with a palette of all of these


----------



## bunnypoet (Jan 19, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm going to wait till October to get these. I think they will come out with a palette of all of these



I'm waiting also. I have so many other highlighters to occupy my time until then.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 19, 2016)

you are not really missing out on anything


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 29, 2016)

View attachment 53175


From beautezine's snapchat


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2016)

another color correcting item among 251545454 recently released on the market


----------



## MissTania (Apr 19, 2016)

I just bought the Hourlglass Veil Mineral Primer and it is amazing. I have combination oily skin and it keeps my skin matte for hours and by the end of the day without any touch ups my skin only had a bit of shine, which was no where near the amount of shine I would normally have after only a few hours. 

I also bought the strobing powder in Brilliant, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## omgginalol (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm obsessed with their strobing powder. Its soft enough for us oily skinned girls!


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2016)

omgginalol said:


> I'm obsessed with their strobing powder. Its soft enough for us oily skinned girls!



I am glad to hear this! Still haven't tried mine yet lol.


----------



## Mixxi (May 6, 2016)

I just ordered the edit palette. I already have the ambient lighting palette with just the ALPs and I really like it so I'm looking forward to the edit coming ^_^


----------



## stormborn (May 8, 2016)

Mixxi said:


> I just ordered the edit palette. I already have the ambient lighting palette with just the ALPs and I really like it so I'm looking forward to the edit coming ^_^



Ahhhh where did you find it?!


----------



## Mixxi (May 8, 2016)

stormborn said:


> Ahhhh where did you find it?!




A UK website called Net a Porter


----------



## Bubek07 (May 27, 2016)

i wonder whats it gonna be
hopefully something good
https://www.instagram.com/p/BF6xdWss6Hu/


----------



## Chartreuse (May 30, 2016)

i think it's this 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BEYkTh6SiOc/

sooooo pretty 

can't wait to see kvd's serpentina palette
i imagine it will be as gorgeous except more colorful metallics


----------



## Monsy (May 30, 2016)

i was hoping for refillable palette


----------



## Chartreuse (May 30, 2016)

that would be amazeballs 
i would love to be able to customize a palette
so i can choose only shades i want and try more than one of course
still haven't tried any hourglass


----------



## Monsy (May 30, 2016)

I think that's available in their boutique


----------



## katred (May 30, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed that the shades of their Femme Rouge lipsticks seem to be disappearing? There are fewer shades than before and it never had a huge range. I'm hoping that they are planning on relaunching these, and not just discontinuing them. I'm not terribly fond of their liquid formula- I find it drying.


----------



## JulieDiva (May 30, 2016)

katred said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the shades of their Femme Rouge lipsticks seem to be disappearing? There are fewer shades than before and it never had a huge range. I'm hoping that they are planning on relaunching these, and not just discontinuing them. I'm not terribly fond of their liquid formula- I find it drying.


 YES, I noticed too.  They need new lipsticks


----------



## Bubek07 (May 31, 2016)

Chartreuse said:


> i think it's this
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEYkTh6SiOc/
> 
> sooooo pretty
> ...




yup probably is
damn it thought it would be something cool with blushes and powders again


----------



## Monsy (May 31, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> yup probably is
> damn it thought it would be something cool with blushes and powders again



me too


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

it is custom made palette

https://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/...ble+Links&utm_medium=Web&utm_source=Springbot


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> it is custom made palette
> 
> https://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/...ble+Links&utm_medium=Web&utm_source=Springbot



*^^^^^Very cool! I got an email this morning about this. I like it because you can select the shades that best suit you/you like best! Though I wish they had included the bronzers for selection too.*


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

it;'s would be better idea if we could include bronzers, blushes, highlighters... 
and what is the size of the product? i doubt they are full size??? they look like the size of the ambient l. palette


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2016)

Monsy said:


> it;'s would be better idea if we could include bronzers, blushes, highlighters...
> and what is the size of the product? i doubt they are full size??? they look like the size of the ambient l. palette



 About that size. And Incandescent Light, from the pre-made ALP, isn't available as a choice, either.

Anyhoo, I agree; it would have been worlds better if we could choose from all the Ambient family (original powders, bronzers, blushes, highlighters).


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 2, 2016)

yup i agree with you ladies about the additional shades
who knows maybe they will make them available through time


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> it is custom made palette
> 
> https://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/...ble+Links&utm_medium=Web&utm_source=Springbot


Im glad i waited on picking up any of the ambient powders, now i get the 3 i want in a custom palette, i want dim, diffused and moodlight.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2016)

I love dim and luminous and use them so often. Radiant as well. whenever i don't have time to plan my makeup and need something quick but effective i always go with their ambient palette. always. i think that says a lot. 

when i run out of dim from the palette i will buy full sized one.  

i had dim infusion blush and didn't work out on me, too flat too boring too pink instead of nice peachy glow.

BUT i tried yesterday their electra and mood exposure blushes and was really pleasantly surprised how nice they are on my light skin


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 3, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I love dim and luminous and use them so often. Radiant as well. whenever i don't have time to plan my makeup and need something quick but effective i always go with their ambient palette. always. i think that says a lot.
> 
> when i run out of dim from the palette i will buy full sized one.
> 
> ...


The only thing i have from hourglass is the mood exposure blush which i love, on me its like a rosy brown, very natural looking. I think im going to wait for the costume palette to be on avaliable to purchase, and if i get dim, diffused and mood light i think i would use them like this: dim dusted all over the face as finishing powder, difussed on my T zone and undereye to brighten and mood light to bring some definition to my cheeks... I have never used these powders before so its going to like experimenting for me.


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 3, 2016)

karlaedith said:


> The only thing i have from hourglass is the mood exposure blush which i love, on me its like a rosy brown, very natural looking. I think im going to wait for the costume palette to be on avaliable to purchase, and if i get dim, diffused and mood light i think i would use them like this: dim dusted all over the face as finishing powder, difussed on my T zone and undereye to brighten and mood light to bring some definition to my cheeks... I have never used these powders before so its going to like experimenting for me.


I meant to say "avaliable at sephora"


----------



## Monsy (Jun 5, 2016)

i love using dim all over lightly dusted
it's also beautiful as a base for the blush or over the blush to help blending and to soften it


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 21, 2016)

*
Here we go! A highlighter, blush & bronzer in one! 
**http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-...rom-anniversary-sale-exclusive-for-july-2016/*


----------



## Mixxi (Jun 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54880
> *
> Here we go! A highlighter, blush & bronzer in one!
> **http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-...rom-anniversary-sale-exclusive-for-july-2016/*




That looks amazing! Shame it's a Nordstrom exclusive


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54880
> *
> Here we go! A highlighter, blush & bronzer in one!
> **http://www.temptalia.com/hourglass-...rom-anniversary-sale-exclusive-for-july-2016/*




nice not my shades though


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 6, 2016)

View attachment 55212





https://instagram.com/p/BHhwBhZBGPx/


----------



## Monsy (Jul 6, 2016)

pretty colors but packaging in white like that looks so cheap


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 6, 2016)

Monsy said:


> pretty colors but packaging in white like that looks so cheap



I thought the same, that white plastic looks so tacky.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2016)

definitely looks better~


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 8, 2016)

looks preeteh but im not gonna buy it really not for me
damn it i really wanted something cool from them


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2016)

*


^^^^^In her hand (reallyree), this palette looks small! 



Apparently Hourglass is also releasing a dual end brush that is designed to fit the small pans.
No pricing yet.*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *
> View attachment 55299
> 
> ^^^^^In her hand (reallyree), this palette looks small!
> ...



I think price is the key.  It seemed like most people were upset by the cost for quantity. Some were also just upset by the small pan size, too, for use purposes.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 11, 2016)

it does seem small


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 11, 2016)

It looks like the quarter sized pans of last year are coming back. I was really hoping for better with this


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 13, 2016)

View attachment 55324


View attachment 55325


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 55324
> 
> 
> View attachment 55325



Thanks for posting! I wish she had blended them out a bit so you could get a more realistic gauge of the shades how one would wear them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 13, 2016)

They've got a stick foundation coming out soon. Hrm...

http://www.sephora.com/vanish-seaml...532?skuId=1827344&icid2=products grid:p410532


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/07/hourglass-vanish-foundation-stick-review-swatches.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 14, 2016)

Rachel at Beauty Professor has all the shades swatched. (Scroll down to about midway through the post.)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2016/07/a-nordstrom-anniversary-sale-visual.html


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2016)

is that a new palette for nordies anniversary? light bronzer, luminous light and one blush?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 14, 2016)

Monsy said:


> is that a new palette for nordies anniversary? light bronzer, luminous light and one blush?



Yep!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Rachel at Beauty Professor has all the shades swatched. (Scroll down to about midway through the post.)
> 
> http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2016/07/a-nordstrom-anniversary-sale-visual.html


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2016)

The foundation stick looks very promising. I'm happy to see a very light shade!


----------



## katred (Jul 15, 2016)

Naynadine said:


> The foundation stick looks very promising. I'm happy to see a very light shade!



Me too! My issue with Hourglass foundation has always been that the lightest shade was too dark for me. (And I'm not even the lightest shade in a lot of ranges from other brands.)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 30, 2016)

anyone using their brow thing?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 30, 2016)

Monsy said:


> anyone using their brow thing?



Yes! On me it has decent staying power. The tip isn't super precise, IMO, so if you wanted to try to draw in hairs, I wouldn't recommend it. I use the shade Ash.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 4, 2016)

So any opinions on the foundation? How is it on dry skin?
I think I would need Blanc, but not sure. It finally launched at SpaceNK and Blanc is already OOS tho, so I'd have to wait anyway. I wish a German store would carry Hourglass, I'd prefer to order there so I could return the products in case they're not for me. 

Also wondering if I should get the brush. I've been wanting the MAC 170 and/or the Artis Oval 7 but they're always OOS as well, so I might as well get this one if I do order the foundation. Pretty sure I don't need all three.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2016)

how about alabaster? check out passionpout on IG she is pale as a ghost and she said alabaster is perfect on her


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2016)

Another round of swatches, this time from Pixiwoo...
http://www.pixiwoo.com/2016/08/hourgalss-vanish-seamless-foundation.html


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2016)

Has anyone bought the foundation stick yet?  I checked them out briefly last time I was at Sephora and for as pretty as the triangular tube is, it looks like no one can get the lids on and the display was quite a mess.  I just can't seem to find a full coverage foundation with cool undertones that works well for me.  I'm going to guess I'll need the Light Beige.  Will give it a whirl tonight at Sephora.  I really want that brush too.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 5, 2016)

have you tried Lancome teint idole? has a tons very light cool toned shades 
(i am very light with warm undertone and can't find shade for myself because all the light ones are either too cool or too neutral)


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> have you tried Lancome teint idole? has a tons very light cool toned shades
> (i am very light with warm undertone and can't find shade for myself because all the light ones are either too cool or too neutral)



Hi Monsy!  Thanks for your reply!  I have used that one before and while it worked nicely on me, I still love to try anything new that comes out.  =)


----------



## Monsy (Aug 5, 2016)

Got it! I just wanted to help


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> Got it! I just wanted to help


And I do appreciate that!!  If you think of any others, holler!!  
I was using the GA Maestro Fusion and when I went to get a new bottle, the color no longer matched, even tho they said they made no changes. It was yellow on me.  =(
Good luck finding one that works for you as well.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 5, 2016)

Monsy said:


> have you tried Lancome teint idole? has a tons very light cool toned shades
> (i am very light with warm undertone and can't find shade for myself because all the light ones are either too cool or too neutral)



Monsy - Did you get to try the Hourglass foundation sticks yet?  I would have bought one, but they didn't have the color I needed.   
That brush tho.  I think I have to have it.  =)
Hourglass is at Nordstrom on Michigan Ave., but not at Oak Brook.  I think I'll end up ordering from Nordstrom as they always have good gwp's.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Aug 7, 2016)

The sticks are only messy at Sephora because people twist them up high and then jam on the caps. Instant mess. I bought it and I like it. My suggestion: don't swipe it on your face. Way too much product is deposited. Literally stamp it where you want coverage, buff it out (I caved and got their brush, but I suspect any good cream foundation brush will do), and reapply where you feel you need it. I also find it blends really nicely on my finger when applied under the eye or around the nose, as a concealer. I tried the Hourglass Vanish, Tom Ford cream stick and MUFE HD stick on my face and buffed them out and ... it was really hard to tell the difference. I do like how the Hourglass wears. But if you have either of the others, you probably don't need this.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 7, 2016)

coffeewithcream said:


> The sticks are only messy at Sephora because people twist them up high and then jam on the caps. Instant mess. I bought it and I like it. My suggestion: don't swipe it on your face. Way too much product is deposited. Literally stamp it where you want coverage, buff it out (I caved and got their brush, but I suspect any good cream foundation brush will do), and reapply where you feel you need it. I also find it blends really nicely on my finger when applied under the eye or around the nose, as a concealer. I tried the Hourglass Vanish, Tom Ford cream stick and MUFE HD stick on my face and buffed them out and ... it was really hard to tell the difference. I do like how the Hourglass wears. But if you have either of the others, you probably don't need this.



Thank you!!  I appreciate the info.  I ordered it from Nordstrom and got the brush too.  I couldn't resist!  =)


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 24, 2016)

*Wayne reviews the new Surreal Light Edit palette 
*[video=youtube;d7hcuqb75Qs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7hcuqb75Qs[/video]


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2016)

NEW Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette in Surreal Light


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> NEW Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette in Surreal Light



I feel like I could need this. Still torn though.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 31, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Wayne reviews the new Surreal Light Edit palette
> *[video=youtube;d7hcuqb75Qs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7hcuqb75Qs[/video]



Ugh, I'm going to cave and get this.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 28, 2016)

*Hourglass Ambient Strobe Lighting Blush Palette ~ Radiant Finish ~ $62 @ Sephora!
This is on my HIT list as I have passed on many other HG palettes! *


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 57658
> 
> *Hourglass Ambient Strobe Lighting Blush Palette ~ Radiant Finish ~ $62 @ Sephora!
> This is on my HIT list as I have passed on many other HG palettes! *



Since it's Strobe, does that mean it will be glittery?


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Since it's Strobe, does that mean it will be glittery?





*That is a good question! And it would change it from hit to miss for me!
*


----------



## Monsy (Nov 28, 2016)

only one shade is strobe i think?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2016)

Monsy said:


> only one shade is strobe i think?



"Ambient® Strobe Lighting Blush is an innovative blush in three shades  that are fused with the illuminating effects of Ambient Strobe Lighting  Powder."

The description makes it seem like all 3 are mixed with Strobe powder.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 28, 2016)

oh! my bad! i thought one of the shade is the old one electra?


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2016)

Monsy said:


> oh! my bad! i thought one of the shade is the old one electra?



Yes.  I'm assuming same pigment base mixed with strobe powder instead of ambient powder?


----------



## lyseD (Nov 30, 2016)

I have four of the ambient lighting powders and love them. Do you ladies and gentlemen use the little brush with them? Do you recommend it? Not sure if I should spend the $45.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 3, 2016)

lyseD said:


> I have four of the ambient lighting powders and love them. Do you ladies and gentlemen use the little brush with them? Do you recommend it? Not sure if I should spend the $45.
> 
> Thank you for the help.



Skip the brush.


----------



## Pinklaine (Dec 3, 2016)

Did anyone get the blush palette and has the swatches? I know how inaccurate Temptalia's swatches are...


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 15, 2017)

*Hourglass Girl Lip Stylo!
*


(beautyprofessor)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 15, 2017)

Ordered Believer! (unfortunately with Nordie's slow ass shipping, lol.) Can't wait to give these a try. Loving the names.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2017)

I finally tried the foundation.  Color was decent, and I loved the coverage.  But it did make me oily.  But I'm super oily, so it's to be expected.     I'm thinking of taking the plunge towards their primer.  I thought of trying out the ambient powders again, but remembered, they also left me greasy by the end of the day.  So I don't need anything to give me a glow.  I'll set with my translucent powder and stay matte while I can.  LOL


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't get the hype around their primer. It is so meh... just average


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 20, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I don't get the hype around their primer. It is so meh... just average



I'm with you, Monsy.  Something in it actually irritates my skin and causes breakouts, but even if it didn't, I'm meh about it.  At least the mineral one. I liked the lighting ones better.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

Saw Temptalia and TBLB swatches and I want nearly all of these lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

laurennnxox said:


> Ordered Believer! (unfortunately with Nordie's slow ass shipping, lol.) Can't wait to give these a try. Loving the names.



It's a nice change from Lolita, etc


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

Hourglass GIRL Lip Stylo Believer, Creator, Explorer, Seeker, Peacemaker, Achiever, Influencer, Dreamer, Idealist, Futurist, Activist, Inventor, Lover, Innovator, Visionary, Icon, Leader, Liberator, Protector, Warrior Swatch – beatfacefridayy


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hourglass GIRL Lip Stylo Believer, Creator, Explorer, Seeker, Peacemaker, Achiever, Influencer, Dreamer, Idealist, Futurist, Activist, Inventor, Lover, Innovator, Visionary, Icon, Leader, Liberator, Protector, Warrior Swatch – beatfacefridayy



*
As a total aside...I like this blog! Nice images...no affiliate links...nicely laid out...thank you for posting AWS!
As for the Lip Stylos...I like Lover and Visionary! Very pretty...*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> As a total aside...I like this blog! Nice images...no affiliate links...nicely laid out...thank you for posting AWS!
> As for the Lip Stylos...I like Lover and Visionary! Very pretty...*



Aw,  no probs [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] !
Lover is striking; that and Warrior stand out the most there, I think


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 24, 2017)

What primer do you guys like?   



Monsy said:


> I don't get the hype around their primer. It is so meh... just average





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm with you, Monsy.  Something in it actually irritates my skin and causes breakouts, but even if it didn't, I'm meh about it.  At least the mineral one. I liked the lighting ones better.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2017)

I like a lot of them. What kind of primer are you looking for?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 25, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> What primer do you guys like?



I like the Clinique Superprimer Universal Primer and the Becca Backlight Priming Filter.  This is mostly because they feel nice, keep my makeup on longer, and most importantly, do not break me out.  Most primers I've tried seem to break me out.  I'm not madly in love with either of these, but I solidly enjoy them.


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm definitely going to have to try the Girl Stylo formula. I'm trying not to just automatically do the me thing and order a berry shade. Thinking of one of the more rose toned ones. THEN a berry shade.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 29, 2017)

katred said:


> I'm definitely going to have to try the Girl Stylo formula. I'm trying not to just automatically do the me thing and order a berry shade. Thinking of one of the more rose toned ones. THEN a berry shade.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 11, 2017)

Idealist Girl LIP Stylo 







Eta: don't know how the orientation changed


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 13, 2017)

Hourglass Girl Lip Stylo | By Georgia Grace


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 27, 2017)

Beauty Blog | How-to Makeup Tutorials, Swatches, Reviews: Hourglass Girl Lip Stylo - Swatches


----------



## Monsy (Apr 4, 2017)

new blushes Ambient Strobe Lighting Blush | Highlighting Blushers | Hourglass Cosmetics


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2017)

NEW Hourglass Ambient Strobe Lighting Blushes and Bronzers for Summer 2017

Instagram

Beauty Professor: GrandeLASH, Hourglass and Foundation, Oh My! Major Newness at Sephora


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

Hourglass Ambient Strobe Lighting Blush and Bronzer - New Shade Extensions | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## katred (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like another new lipstick formula is coming for Fall, along with foundation and ambient blushes/ powders. 

Instagram


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2017)

Confused about the foundation and the ambient blushes in the Insta photoset. Is it another formula/reformulation of their stick foundation? And aren't those blushes already available here in North America?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 14, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Confused about the foundation and the ambient blushes in the Insta photoset. Is it another formula/reformulation of their stick foundation? And aren't those blushes already available here in North America?


Yeah I think it is mostly products we already have that Singapore is just now getting. The only thing that looks new to us is the skinny lipsticks.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 14, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yeah I think it is mostly products we already have that Singapore is just now getting. The only thing that looks new to us is the skinny lipsticks.


Oh, those look really good! I like skinny listicks.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 28, 2017)

*Ooooooh! Coming this fall!*


*Hourglass Confession Ultra Slim Lipstick ~ 30 Shades 
$34 and Refills for $22

*​(makeup4all)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 13, 2017)

*Hourglass Confession Ultra Slim High ~ Up at Sephora now *



(sephora)



(from promotional email)


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2017)

Beauty Professor: Marigold Dreams: A California Look Featuring the Laura Mercier Flawless Fusion Foundation and Hourglass Confession Lip Color

My Hourglass Confession Ultra Slim is taking ages to ship. Ok a few days but still


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Beauty Professor: Marigold Dreams: A California Look Featuring the Laura Mercier Flawless Fusion Foundation and Hourglass Confession Lip Color
> My *Hourglass Confession Ultra Slim *is taking ages to ship. Ok a few days but still


*
I have just 2 in my hit list...but am not feeling swayed. It's .03 oz of product versus say .12 oz of a Givenchy La Rouge. But in all reality, I dig the packaging...so I may still go for one. 

T's swatches *


----------



## VAL4M (Jul 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I have just 2 in my hit list...but am not feeling swayed. It's .03 oz of product versus say .12 oz of a Givenchy La Rouge. But in all reality, I dig the packaging...so I may still go for one.
> 
> T's swatches *


So underwhelming .... Hourglass have not win me over after all those years i just don't know why? strange. I have the Ambient palette (1st one with 3 pan) I use it because I want it out of my collection and think I could pan it but nothing impressive. I know their stick foundation is the bomb but again i'm not ready to take the plunge, as for their lipstick T's swatch didn't convince me.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I have just 2 in my hit list...but am not feeling swayed. It's .03 oz of product versus say .12 oz of a Givenchy La Rouge. But in all reality, I dig the packaging...so I may still go for one.
> 
> T's swatches *



I think I may buy one of the refills first  I like the one that the Beauty Professor is wearing and $28 dollars isn't too bad. If I love the formula I will splurge on the expensive packaging.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 20, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> So underwhelming .... Hourglass have not win me over after all those years i just don't know why? strange. I have the Ambient palette (1st one with 3 pan) I use it because I want it out of my collection and think I could pan it but nothing impressive. I know their stick foundation is the bomb but again i'm not ready to take the plunge, as for their lipstick T's swatch didn't convince me.



ROFL!!!  I have two of the same Ambient palettes that I'm trying to get out of my collection and use one everyday. It's like I'm not even putting a dent in that thing.  I still need to use and finish Dim Light and then no more Hourglass for me.  They used to have beautiful eyeshadow palettes back in the day.  I'm not talking about the ugly Modernist palettes either.


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2017)

My plan with the new lipsticks is that ill but one with the full packaging and, if I want more, I'll just buy refills and switch them into the full packaging when I have to carry them in my purse. 

I do do like the colours, because there are a lot of deeper and berry- or plum-toned options, but I'm wondering why they chose to release these hot on the heels of the Girl Lip Stylos.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I think I may buy one of the refills first  I like the one that the Beauty Professor is wearing and $28 dollars isn't too bad. If I love the formula I will splurge on the expensive packaging.



This!  I'm cool with plain black packaging to start.  I mat not even worry about it since I like the lip stylos so much.  The colors that speak to me are more fall-ish anyway, so I'm cool to wait.  I can't wait to see the reviews on Sephora about these given people were throwing a fit over the Tom Ford lips and boys that have 0.07 of product.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 7, 2017)

*Bumpity Bump! Two new Holiday 17 palettes have been in the mix for a hot minute.
* 
*Ambient Lighting Edit - Volume III ~ Holiday 2017 Rose Gold Edition ~ $80~
*



*Ambient Metallic Strobe Lighting Palette ~ $62 ~
*

*

Skipping the first one. I do like the Strobe palette and may splurge because of the new shades.*


----------



## Monsy (Sep 7, 2017)

I am eyeing both...


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

It has shades in very nice colors in nude shades that show the fire natural and very hot


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## awickedshape (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 62773



You into it?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 24, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You into it?



I could be lol
I think there are more shades : Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I could be lol
> I think there are more shades : Instagram



It looks quite beautiful! We might be in trouble.


----------



## MissTania (Dec 24, 2017)

I screenshotted this a month ago but forgot.

They look pretty!

Edit - Just saw Monsy already posted it


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 24, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It looks quite beautiful! We might be in trouble.





MissTania said:


> View attachment 62774
> 
> 
> I screenshotted this a month ago but forgot.
> ...



Might be trouble, indeed lol


----------



## hautcosmetics (Jan 2, 2018)

They are really expensive.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 2, 2018)

Looks like Hourglass is coming to Beautylish soon!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 2, 2018)

Instagram


----------



## Monsy (Jan 4, 2018)

Vanish™ Flash Highlighting Stick | Hourglass Cosmetics


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2018)

Beauty Professor: Six Years of BP, a Birthday Look and a Sneak Peek at the Hourglass Vanish Flash Sticks!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2018)

new highlighters are up on sephora.  i ordered the champagne one


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 9, 2018)

Also on Beautylish!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 11, 2018)

Got my champagne. It is so impressive - the texture is so smooth and silky and super pigmented. note my swatch that is only one swipe. it is really opaque. what i also really liked is they set very fast and do not budge. i tried to rub off my hand it did not move.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2018)

I ordered one of the new shadow palettes from nordstrom and have 2 more on the wishlist.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2018)

Anyone get that new triangle highlighter?


----------



## Haven (Jan 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I ordered one of the new shadow palettes from nordstrom and have 2 more on the wishlist.



I am considering a couple of these palettes as well. Hoping to swatch them in store before buying.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anyone get that new triangle highlighter?




look at my post above


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> look at my post above



Geesh lol. It looks so pretty. I want the pink one.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 13, 2018)

yes pink would be so perfect for you


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> yes pink would be so perfect for you



You think so. I couldn't decide between pink & rose. Pink it is.


----------



## Haven (Jan 14, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Anyone get that new triangle highlighter?



I am planning to get one. 

After spending so much over the holidays though, I am trying to hold off for a bit. Let the piggy bank recover. Plus I splurged on the Chanel spring collection already this month.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2018)

Haven said:


> I am planning to get one.
> 
> After spending so much over the holidays though, I am trying to hold off for a bit. Let the piggy bank recover. Plus I splurged on the Chanel spring collection already this month.



Which shade(s) lol do you think you'll get? I've splurged even after the holidays.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 14, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> You think so. I couldn't decide between pink & rose. Pink it is.


go for it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 14, 2018)

Monsy said:


> go for it!!


----------



## Haven (Jan 14, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Which shade(s) lol do you think you'll get? I've splurged even after the holidays.



I am interested in champagne, pink and rose gold. I need to narrow that list down to one to try. Hopefully they will show up in store soon, so I can swatch in person.

btw I went to my local Sephora yesterday. They had about ten on the givenchy CNY lippie in stock. I was surprised to see so many.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 15, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Beauty Professor: Marigold Dreams: A California Look Featuring the Laura Mercier Flawless Fusion Foundation and Hourglass Confession Lip Color
> 
> My Hourglass Confession Ultra Slim is taking ages to ship. Ok a few days but still



The LM Flawless Fusion Foundatiion was an epic fail for me. I was looking at Sephora. The s/a came over & wanted to color match me. She picked the lightest color which I could tell was too dark. I let her swipe me & she said Well this is a bit too dark but I think with a lot of blending you might could make it work. Are you kidding? She didn't even suggest another foundation. She handed me a sample & I tossed it in my bag.

I took it out when I got home & swatched it on the inside of my arm. I was sitting near my husband & I said look at this color cause I'm going to show it to you again in about 5-10 minutes. It was not only darker but deep orange, no telling what it would've looked like mixed with the oil on my t-zone. I told him this was the lightest color & the reason I am constantly ordering & bringing home foundations to try. He still probably doesn't get how hard it is to find a good foundation match but he was a bit surprised at how fast & how much the color changed.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2018)

shadowaddict said:


> The LM Flawless Fusion Foundatiion was an epic fail for me. I was looking at Sephora. The s/a came over & wanted to color match me. She picked the lightest color which I could tell was too dark. I let her swipe me & she said Well this is a bit too dark but I think with a lot of blending you might could make it work. Are you kidding? She didn't even suggest another foundation. She handed me a sample & I tossed it in my bag.
> 
> I took it out when I got home & swatched it on the inside of my arm. I was sitting near my husband & I said look at this color cause I'm going to show it to you again in about 5-10 minutes. It was not only darker but deep orange, no telling what it would've looked like mixed with the oil on my t-zone. I told him this was the lightest color & the reason I am constantly ordering & bringing home foundations to try. He still probably doesn't get how hard it is to find a good foundation match but he was a bit surprised at how fast & how much the color changed.



Yikes
A lot of blending? Oh, boy lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 15, 2018)

Haven said:


> I am interested in champagne, pink and rose gold. I need to narrow that list down to one to try. Hopefully they will show up in store soon, so I can swatch in person.
> 
> btw I went to my local Sephora yesterday. They had about ten on the givenchy CNY lippie in stock. I was surprised to see so many.



Whoa...that's a lot of Givenchy lipsticks! Glad I didn't see them because I would've bought all of them  Speaking of red lippies...did you see the Sisley CNY twist lippie? I got it & it is AMAZING!!!! Gorgeous, doesn't bleed & stayed on through dinner!

I am interested in those 3 hourglass highlighters as well. I'm starting with the pink.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2018)

*Some Hourglass Newness!
Hourglass Graphik Eyeshadow Palettes ~ $58 each
Now at Nordstrom, soon at Sephora 


Exposed
Vista
Ravine
Myth

(musingsofamuse)*


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2018)

Ravine I ordered should be here today!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Some Hourglass Newness!
> Hourglass Graphik Eyeshadow Palettes ~ $58 each
> Now at Nordstrom, soon at Sephora
> View attachment 62914
> ...



I see this picture and ‘one of these things is not like the others’ starts playing in my head, lol. I like Exposed the best! Oh insomnia!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 17, 2018)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I see this picture and ‘one of these things is not like the others’ starts playing in my head, lol. I like Exposed the best! Oh insomnia!



*LOL! I totally get what your singing about  

I am firmly low/no buy for 2018 and my plan says "no go" for any pre-made e/s palettes...so my heart sighs at the prettiness...but I have many of those shades in my wardrobe...plus the last time HG had an e/s product, it was a fail by most accounts. 
*


----------



## boschicka (Jan 17, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I totally get what your singing about
> 
> I am firmly low/no buy for 2018 and my plan says "no go" for any pre-made e/s palettes...so my heart sighs at the prettiness...but I have many of those shades in my wardrobe...plus the last time HG had an e/s product, it was a fail by most accounts.
> *



Agreed.  I have so many shadows now that I can only add new (ie unique) formulas or shades I don't own.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 17, 2018)

Sneak Peek: Hourglass Vanish Flash Highlighting Sticks Photos & Swatches


----------



## Monsy (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 17, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I totally get what your singing about
> 
> I am firmly low/no buy for 2018 and my plan says "no go" for any pre-made e/s palettes...so my heart sighs at the prettiness...but I have many of those shades in my wardrobe...plus the last time HG had an e/s product, it was a fail by most accounts.
> *





boschicka said:


> Agreed.  I have so many shadows now that I can only add new (ie unique) formulas or shades I don't own.



I totally get that. I am attempting to moderate also, but out the gate NARS got me, lol. Still trying to be more choosy and work through what I have!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 19, 2018)

Hourglass Vanish Flash Highlighting Sticks | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## stephybaby (Feb 3, 2018)

I have had the graphik eyeshadow palette in Expose for about a week, maybe two now.
It feels like a dupe for the limited edition dior palette in Precious Embroidery.
The colors are beautiful in expose, the only problem I am having is getting a nice blended look. I still need to play around with it.
I am in love with the colors, so I will make it work haha


----------



## Monsy (Mar 13, 2018)

I love love love Graphik palettes. Shadows are so smooth and pigmented and buttery and blend like a dream 

this is Ravine


----------



## Monsy (Jul 18, 2018)

wearing new Hourglass Caution mascara (on one eye for comparison). Good volume length and lift. Does not smudge or flake at all even at 90f+ weather. I am loving it so far.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 18, 2018)

Monsy said:


> wearing new Hourglass Caution mascara (on one eye for comparison). Good volume length and lift. Does not smudge or flake at all even at 90f+ weather. I am loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 64481



Gorgeous! I saw your post about it on insta and ordered it with the early app release


----------



## Monsy (Jul 18, 2018)

yaaay I hope you like it


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 23, 2018)

*Hourglass Scattered Light Glitter Eyeshadow  ~ $29 each
"...unique hybrid cream formula creates reflective, buildable dimension for everything from a delicate glimmer to an intense, prismatic finish."*






(ig 1beautynewsru)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 23, 2018)

I wanna try smoke and reflects


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hourglass Scattered Light Glitter Eyeshadow  ~ $29 each
> "...unique hybrid cream formula creates reflective, buildable dimension for everything from a delicate glimmer to an intense, prismatic finish."*
> (ig 1beautynewsru)



I'm interested, but only if they don't get glitter all over my face throughout the day.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 31, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I'm interested, but only if they don't get *glitter all over* my face throughout the day.



*When I was in Sephora on Saturday, I did some swatching of these **. I think Blaze and Reflect **(I forgot to take a picture **). ** They were not what I would call creamy. More emollient...if that is the right word.*

*AND the two I swatched were full of glitter. My immediate thought was there would be a ton of fall out. So they are a skip for me. I am still eyeing the new shades of Charlotte Tilbury Eyes To Mesmerise, specifically the Star Gold. *


----------



## boschicka (Jul 31, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *When I was in Sephora on Saturday, I did some swatching of these **. I think Blaze and Reflect **(I forgot to take a picture **). ** They were not what I would call creamy. More emollient...if that is the right word.*
> 
> *AND the two I swatched were full of glitter. My immediate thought was there would be a ton of fall out. So they are a skip for me. I am still eyeing the new shades of Charlotte Tilbury Eyes To Mesmerise, specifically the Star Gold. *



Well then, they are a skip for me too. Thank you for that info!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 31, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well then, they are a skip for me too. Thank you for that info!



* Anything for you! *


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 29, 2018)

*Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Unlocked ~ Holiday 2018*




*
Hallelujah! Shades that are pigmented and dark enough for my liking! 
And the packaging is lovely!

(1beautynews.ru)
*


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 29, 2018)

*Scattered Light Glitter Eyeshadow (thebeautylookbook) [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION] ~ Her review may change your mind.  Still a pass for me.*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Unlocked ~ Holiday 2018*
> View attachment 64709
> 
> View attachment 64710
> ...


I love the Vol. 4 palette, using it everyday for weeks now. Still considering the unlocked edit, but not sure if it will be a good match for NW.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2018)

Unlocked is definitely more for warmer skin tone


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 18, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Unlocked is definitely more for warmer skin tone


Thanks, Monsy. Did you get Unlocked? I don't mind warm, but yellow is a no go.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 18, 2018)

I did and it's my favorite palette from them so far
it is on a warmer side but it is not as dark as it looks in the photos


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 19, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I did and it's my favorite palette from them so far
> it is on a warmer side but it is not as dark as it looks in the photos
> 
> View attachment 65506


I agree. It's my favorite Hourglass palette. The lightest color (first one in the top row) is a beautiful all over powder.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 19, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I agree. It's my favorite Hourglass palette. The lightest color (first one in the top row) is a beautiful all over powder.


I also agree. I wish this version of the palette was permanent.


----------



## powderprincess (Jan 21, 2019)

Does anybody have a swatch or review of the new lunar new year blush?


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 22, 2019)

The Unlocked palette has been my go to for powder. I've been using it daily for the two powders in the top row. I hope they make those shades permanent as I can see myself hitting pan on it. That and the Nars Hot Tryst palette were my best purchases from the last VIB sale.


----------



## javadoo (Jan 22, 2019)

powderprincess said:


> Does anybody have a swatch or review of the new lunar new year blush?



Temptalia has swatches of it in the Swatch Gallery. 
Mine is scheduled to be delivered today.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 23, 2019)

*Hourglass Scattered Light ~ New Shades!
*





*
These new shades are on my list. I have Blaze and love it. *




(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 24, 2019)

I look forward to hearing about the new edit palette for the holidays. Well, hopefully, there will be an edit palette this year.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> I look forward to hearing about the new edit palette for the holidays. Well, hopefully, there will be an edit palette this year.



*Ask and ye shall receive  ~ reallyree today!

Hourglass Ambient Lighting Ghost Unlocked **Ambient lighting finishing powder:
Soft Bronze
Filtered Light
Golden Bronze Light*

*Ambient Lighting Blush:
Nude Glow
Mood Flush
*
*Ambient Metallic Strobe Powder:
Champagne Strobe Light*







*Second product - Hourglass Ambient Lighting Ghost Palette**

List of products/shades:
Dim Light Finishing Powder
Diffused Light Finishing Powder
Iridescent Strobe Light Finishing Powder
Eternal Bronze Light Bronzer
Iridescent Rose Strobe Blush
Sublime Flush Blush

No images yet
*


----------



## Monsy (Jul 24, 2019)

every palette looks the same

plus that clear plastic looks so cheap


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 24, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Ask and ye shall receive  ~ reallyree today!
> 
> Hourglass Ambient Lighting Ghost Unlocked **Ambient lighting finishing powder:
> Soft Bronze
> ...



Perfect timing. Thank you.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 24, 2019)

Monsy said:


> every palette looks the same
> 
> plus that clear plastic looks so cheap



The clear plastic looks weird. Is this the final version?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The clear plastic looks weird. Is this the final version?



*My guess is yes, based on the name "ghost. " *


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 29, 2019)

*More Scattered Light *











(reallyree)


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 6, 2019)

*Still more scattered light*






(beautyprofessor)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 7, 2019)

I've tried the regular Blonde, but it is also very warm. The Platinum Blonde was a better match. Overall, it is very similar to the Benefit one.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 12, 2019)

Do we have the shade names/descriptions of the blush quad? Thanks.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 14, 2019)

boschicka said:


>



The bronzer looks really warm, at least on my screen.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 14, 2019)

BLUSH looks like mood exposure and brilliant one on the right


----------



## Monsy (Sep 17, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Do we have the shade names/descriptions of the blush quad? Thanks.



SHADES:
• AMBIENT™ LIGHTING BLUSH – Surreal Effect (NEW)
• AMBIENT™ STROBE LIGHTING BLUSH – Brilliant Nude
• AMBIENT™ STROBE LIGHTING BLUSH – Lucid Glow (NEW)
• AMBIENT™ LIGHTING BLUSH – Infinite Flush (NEW)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks, Monsy. I might get the edit palette. I want to see the packaging first. If it is too cheap, I will skip.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 25, 2019)

Did you get anything, Monsy?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 28, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Did you get anything, Monsy?


 nope nothing for now . how about you?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 28, 2019)

Monsy said:


> nope nothing for now . how about you?



Skip. I might change my mind, but it is unlikely. It also give me a chance to finish up last year's palette.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 29, 2019)

I still have two old palettes


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 29, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> Skip. I might change my mind, but it is unlikely. It also give me a chance to finish up last year's palette.



A 20% off voucher changed my mind. The colors are beautiful on my skin tone, though I still think that the palette looks really cheap. I'm still glad that I got it, but I hope for a better design in 2020.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 31, 2019)

*Lip Oil Lust...


*


----------



## Monsy (Dec 31, 2019)

Someone told me their website was hacked. I clicked on the email sent yesterday to sign up for waiting list for the new product. When i went to the website there was a sign up for rifle giveaway


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 31, 2019)

Site's working fine for me now. (Doesn't mean they weren't hacked or something, of course.)


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 7, 2020)

Has anyone tried the new concealer?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2020)

shade range looks so weird and it is maybe not for dry under eyes. chanel temple wrote on her ig that it sets to a powder finish and if you are dry around eyes to make sure to moisturize well underneath. meh not for me


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 7, 2020)

Yeah, there's a huge gap between Birch and Creme, and another one between Mocha and Anise. They also could have added another very fair and very dark shade or two.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks 

 Monsy
 and 

 shellygrrl
 . I was stuck on choosing a shade and I don’t need anything dry under my eyes either!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 8, 2020)

I think i want to try new dior concealer instead


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 8, 2020)

Monsy said:


> I think i want to try new dior concealer instead



Do you think that first fair neutral shade is too light for nc10-15? The next one up looks like it might be too dark?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2020)

I couldn't figure out either


----------



## fur4elise (May 12, 2020)

*First ever F&F sale! 
Early Access - VIP20 - free shipping*



 lenchen
*~ You could try the new setting spray  

I have two wish list items: No 28 Lip Treatment Oil (Lunar New Year - At Night) & Scattered Light in Burnish*


----------



## lenchen (May 31, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *First ever F&F sale!
> Early Access - VIP20 - free shipping*
> 
> 
> ...


I snagged it! thank you!


----------

